# Gore Conditions



## Cork

Thank you to all of the Gore gang that made this happen: snowmakers, electricians, lift ops, and groomers!! You all rock, and I and very thankful for your effort!! WOOT WOOT!! 
When you see them out on the hill, let them know your appreciation, it goes a long way!


----------



## Capdistski

Sunday: WF or Gore? I think WF but 1.5 hrs of additional driving on a day I need to head back to NYC…


----------



## Andy_ROC

I'm envious of you guys living so close to Gore. It's a 3:50 drive for me


----------



## SudsNBumps

This is my first time to chime in after working late and running errands this morning. Thank you to the snow makers and groomers...yesterday was way better than expected. Norhing like the picture above but I think that crazy weather kept the opening day crowds at a perfect level. Love the layout with three options at the end. My daughter and I walked up to the lift about 5 minutes after ten...walked up to the RFID...nothing...wait for it...they opened and the sigh of relief. Sorry to all those with the card issues as I am always worried about that. Rain at the bottom for two runs. Coming down the second time the switch over was at the start of jamboree so it wouldn't be long. Skied until just after noon and could not have skied another run unless I changed into dry clothes. Found out the pair of pants I as wearing were not waterproof and water resistant did not cut it. The immediate short/loncast looks really good. Here we go.... or in the words of a former awsome liftee at MRG...Go, Go, Go! See you Monday. Thank you to all that made it happen!


----------



## Harvey

Your fearless leader deleted two years of Gore Conditions. Apologies.


----------



## Harvey

Way to light it up!


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Your fearless leader deleted two years of Gore Conditions. Apologies.


After I said ya were overqualified for a Belle IT job ya go an do this.  
Don’t worry, it’s just a bunch of old 0’s and 1’s inside a computer. 
Have fun skiing.


----------



## DomB

Andy_ROC said:


> I'm envious of you guys living so close to Gore. It's a 3:50 drive for me


I think it is 4 - 4:30 for me, and that is our winter base this year . 

Made a deal with the kids that they would come 3/4 and wife coming 1/2. If only Gore had some of the extra cute stuff that Lake Placid has, it probably would be every weekend. (I realize how privileged that comment is). 

With high speed internet and some office flexibility, on the weekends without the fam I will go up Thursday night, work remotely Friday, ski during lunch or Friday evening, and then ski the weekend. Should be fun. 

Will be in my 10 year old CRV instead of fancy new Rivian, so hopefully the reliability continues through the winter . . . .


----------



## Andy_ROC

DomB said:


> I think it is 4 - 4:30 for me, and that is our winter base this year .
> 
> Made a deal with the kids that they would come 3/4 and wife coming 1/2. If only Gore had some of the extra cute stuff that Lake Placid has, it probably would be every weekend. (I realize how privileged that comment is).
> 
> With high speed internet and some office flexibility, on the weekends without the fam I will go up Thursday night, work remotely Friday, ski during lunch or Friday evening, and then ski the weekend. Should be fun.
> 
> Will be in my 10 year old CRV instead of fancy new Rivian, so hopefully the reliability continues through the winter . . . .


Sounds like fun--- I'm such a big fan of Gore. You must have a place to stay to do that. I don't... the last thing I need is another house to take care of  Don't knock that CRV, have two myself and think they are awesome.


----------



## DomB

Andy_ROC said:


> Sounds like fun--- I'm such a big fan of Gore. You must have a place to stay to do that. I don't... the last thing I need is another house to take care of  Don't knock that CRV, have two myself and think they are awesome.


Thumbs up. I have no doubt the CRV will run smoothly when the Rivian needs a major overhaul. If you don't have a place and you are solo (can't remember your family situation) there is a place called Heads in Beds in North Creek that is dorm style that is like 35-50 per night as of a few years ago. If you take a kid or significant other, you're at 70 etc.

This is first season with a house to stay at. I tried to keep it simple: Found an Airbnb or VRBO that would take a dog, then contacted them offered to rent xmas to early March and proposed a reasonable discount. Buying a CRV ten years ago and not a fancy car then arguably pays for at least this season's rental and the fancy Rivian (if you assume investing it in the market and now we have the benefit of hindsight of market performance). Also, I REALLY, REALLY did not want a dog, so the handshake with my family for getting a dog was that I could rent a house by Gore. Kids were also supposed to do seasonal, but I was too slow in booking so I will do occasional private lessons.

I have been one of those folks who while they love the idea of a second home (say Stowe Lake Placid North Creek Glenn Falls, etc), I don't want the upkeep, taxes, etc that comes with a second home at this point. I actually asked my family twice during Covid if they would consider moving to Stowe (great schools) or the ADKs. Answer a firm no both times. 

My kids didn't ask to be here so my opinion is that since they are old enough to have roots I want to honor that for the 10-13 years they'll be on my doll. They moved at 3.5 and 6 mos when it didn't matter; then 7 and 4 when it mattered a little. I don't say this in a heartless way: I am focusing on raising them to know they are loved and to be resilient and thoughtful, and if I and they succeed in that, they will have much more of a stable base than any trust could provide. Bonus points for stable base and a trust, but that isn't really my style (and I am not saying I could do that and follow my own personal planning). Considering I had a very negative net worth out of college and then grad school and at times was below the poverty level (and worse) growing up, I don't always see the value in multi-generational set ups etc. (again, not knocking them - I also recognize that democratic capitalism has been the only multi-century relatively successful form of government where folks have some form of real rights). 

Sorry for the tangent. I make strong morning coffee. Very fancy, from scratch. Fancy beans and steamed. Costs about 75 cents per mocha latte, and much better than anything than the really good small cafes : ) Yes, my caffeine and mocha enjoyment is one of my many signs of weakness : )


----------



## Harvey

The skiing is very good!


----------



## Dmoss

DomB said:


> I think it is 4 - 4:30 for me, and that is our winter base this year .
> 
> Made a deal with the kids that they would come 3/4 and wife coming 1/2. If only Gore had some of the extra cute stuff that Lake Placid has, it probably would be every weekend. (I realize how privileged that comment is).
> 
> With high speed internet and some office flexibility, on the weekends without the fam I will go up Thursday night, work remotely Friday, ski during lunch or Friday evening, and then ski the weekend. Should be fun.
> 
> Will be in my 10 year old CRV instead of fancy new Rivian, so hopefully the reliability continues through the winter . . . .


Maybe i'll see you there, this is our first year making Gore our official base after spending most of the year there last winter. Kids are dong the NYSEF program for the first time. 

As far as things for the wife and kids if they are not as interested in skiing. Dynamite Hill in Chestertown is a great sledding spot (also has ice skating and a rope tow). I've also learned Oak mountain in Speculator and West Mountain have tubing. Crossroads in Chestertown falls into that category of "cute" shop. Lake George seemed pretty desolate anytime I was there last winter but Bolton Landing has more of the "cuteness" factor to it.


----------



## Harvey

Snowing lightly. Skiing with EDeO great day.




Snowing all the way to base now


----------



## DomB

Dmoss said:


> Maybe i'll see you there, this is our first year making Gore our official base after spending most of the year there last winter. Kids are dong the NYSEF program for the first time.
> 
> As far as things for the wife and kids if they are not as interested in skiing. Dynamite Hill in Chestertown is a great sledding spot (also has ice skating and a rope tow). I've also learned Oak mountain in Speculator and West Mountain have tubing. Crossroads in Chestertown falls into that category of "cute" shop. Lake George seemed pretty desolate anytime I was there last winter but Bolton Landing has more of the "cuteness" factor to it.


Thank you for the intel! I was trying to put them into the 6 week program as they didn't want to commit to longer, but we didn't make it, so on the wait list. 

This is awesome info on Chestertown. I never stopped there but now I will make an effort to explore. Happy to meet up sometime. Good luck to you and the kids. The folks here who have done NYSEF love it. Best, D


----------



## freeheeln

Fixedheeln and I met up with Harv first thing for our first ride at Gore in 2 years. Conditions were very good, fresh corduroy, good coverage and relatively light crowd most of the morning. It was great getting out again and seeing the usual suspects.


----------



## Harvey

Andy_ROC said:


> I'm envious of you guys living so close to Gore. It's a 3:50 drive for me



Yeah I'm envious too!


----------



## DomB

Harvey said:


> Yeah I'm envious too!


Harv - won't this be you, soon like next few years?


----------



## Harvey

3 years if plans are realized. I'm not a chicken counter. But we are moving ahead.


----------



## Harvey

freeheeln said:


> Fixedheeln and I met up with Harv first thing for our first ride at Gore in 2 years. Conditions were very good, fresh corduroy, good coverage and relatively light crowd most of the morning. It was great getting out again and seeing the usual suspects.



Great skiing with you both! There were so many old friends today and we all rode the lifts normally. It was a lot of fun!




Freeheeln and mornin cord


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Great skiing with you both! There were so many old friends today and we all rode the lifts normally. It was a lot of fun!
> 
> View attachment 11138
> Freeheeln and mornin cord


Did the new pretty skis with the metal in em ski well?
Notice anything different? or are ya still waiting for parts?


----------



## Huezee

Still no update on discount tickets through PEF (state employee union)...


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Huezee said:


> Still no update on discount tickets through PEF (state employee union)...


I'm pretty sure that's not gonna happen any more.

mm


----------



## sig

Milo Maltbie said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not gonna happen any more.
> 
> mm


don't count on them. they are not happening.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

What are the chances that they get any of the upper mountain open by the weekend? Or is the focus this week solely on the lower mountain?


----------



## Harvey

EDeO in the Arena, 11/28/21.


----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> What are the chances that they get any of the upper mountain open by the weekend? Or is the focus this week solely on the lower mountain?





Well we should be blowing all week right?

I'll pose the question, see what I can get.


----------



## tirolski

Took a screen shot from summit cam.
Looks nice.




Nobody riding AE2 in the minute I watched it.
Hmmmm. Might have to work up the courage for a road trip.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

I'll answer my own question with a not likely:



> Snowmakers continue hammering away on Bear Cub Run, Jamboree, Pete’s Paradise, Sunway, Lower Sunway, 3b, Wild Air, Showcase, Lower Sleighride, and Quicksilver.


----------



## Harvey

Looks like day old info from the website ^^ Latest:

"We move to the Northside and Bear tomorrow morning Sleeping Bear, Tahawus, Ruby and Foxlair. We'd like those by the weekend. With some luck we'll get Top Ridge underway as well. We are currently on Showcase to Lower Sleighride."


----------



## Milo Maltbie

They were working on the North quad landing zone Sunday, but there's no indication of when that will open.

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

In other news, I was reprimanded yesterday by a liftie for ducking a rope in the giant maze they set up on the AE2. After that, instead of just shortening the maze like any intelligent person, they posted a young girl at the entrance to catch grief from all the cranky old farts. At about 10 when the crowd began to fill the maze they shortened it so that the line extended outside the corral.
DMV level customer service for sure.

mm


----------



## Harvey

DomB said:


> Also, I REALLY, REALLY did not want a dog, so the handshake with my family for getting a dog was that I could rent a house by Gore.


This makes me laugh. We can be pretty transactional in our family too.


----------



## Cork

Good day on the hill today! A good old fashioned early season week day, with mtn ops blowing snow out the wazoo, light crowd, great friends, sweet vibes...home sweet home ⛷️


----------



## snoloco

Harvey said:


> Looks like day old info from the website ^^ Latest:
> 
> "We move to the Northside and Bear tomorrow morning Sleeping Bear, Tahawus, Ruby and Foxlair. We'd like those by the weekend. With some luck we'll get Top Ridge underway as well. We are currently on Showcase to Lower Sleighride."


This is smart, as they take advantage of the optimal temps to get lower elevation terrain covered. They can focus on the upper mountain when temps are marginal at the base. The only issue is that it leaves them without any expert terrain, unless they can find some snowmaking capacity to get Topridge going.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Milo Maltbie said:


> DMV level customer service for sure.


This will always be funny


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

snoloco said:


> The only issue is that it leaves them without any expert terrain, unless they can find some snowmaking capacity to get Topridge going.


This. I've said this many times on the forum, but if you want to drive early season business get a few of the blacks open. The gapers aren't coming until after XMAS.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

snoloco said:


> This is smart, as they take advantage of the optimal temps to get lower elevation terrain covered. They can focus on the upper mountain when temps are marginal at the base.


Counter argument - if they get a storm on the bubble (which appears to be in the forecast) the upper mountain will get snow/sleet, while the lower mountain will get rain and all their work will be washed away.


----------



## snoloco

That's irrelevant. If the trails are piled deep enough, they won't completely wash out. My point is to be opportunistic with the temps. If there are perfect temps at the base, take advantage of them. That way you don't get stuck in a situation where you're trying to force an opening of low elevation terrain on marginal temps because you squandered an earlier window of optimal temps.


----------



## Huezee

sig said:


> don't count on them. they are not happening.





> From the PEF website: Some mountains that provided discounted tickets or online discounts in the past, are not participating for the 2021–2022 season. We hope to have these ski resorts back with us in 2022–2023: Gore Mountain, Hunter Mountain, Kissing Bridge, Mount Snow, Ski Butternut, and Windham Mountain.


----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> This. I've said this many times on the forum, but if you want to drive early season business get a few of the blacks open. The gapers aren't coming until after XMAS.


Xmas week, in total, matters far more than opening day until 12/23. 35% of the season will be made from 12/25 - 1/2.

Look I'd love me some Topridge or whatever. Being on the hill this weekend, what they were doing seem to make a lot of sense, to me.

It is going to take a lot to wash away what they have now.


----------



## TomCat

I like the current plan. North side gets little sun, so when it warms up melting will be minimal. 
I would probably do uncas next. It gives us an “expert” run and is a path to straightbrook. 

Tom


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Another good day today. It was a good surface everywhere until almost noon, when it was starting to get scrapy in spots, and the snow guns on the terrain park started to get wetter. 
It looks like Sunway is almost ready to ski. 
I think they'll do Topridge before Uncas, just because you can ski that without Tannery.

mm


----------



## Harvey

That's pretty much was what #1 said. Topridge.


----------



## Green light

Maybe light them both up at once!


----------



## Cork

Green light said:


> Maybe light them both up at once!


Hey Now, pipe down beach bum!   ⛷️


----------



## snoloco

I don't really see the point of opening the North Side so early. They did it last year because it was an easy way to get an extra lift open to spread people out. I'm assuming lifts are back to full capacity this year, so there isn't as much of a need for it. They can't really open Uncas first off that lift because they will also have to cover Pine Knot or Headwaters so the groomer can get in and out of Tannery. With Topridge, they winch it from the top and can get to the lift area without disconnecting.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

The North quad spreads out the crowd and it's the best part of the mountain if that's your skill level, or if you're skiing with little kids.

mm


----------



## BRLKED

TomCat said:


> I like the current plan. North side gets little sun, so when it warms up melting will be minimal.
> I would probably do uncas next. It gives us an “expert” run and is a path to straightbrook.
> 
> Tom


Also I don't understand why they don't bank snow on the North and Darkside when temps permit, i.e. early November when their were extended overnite temps in the teens? OH no snowmakers! adds in the local weekly this week.


----------



## Green light

Cork said:


> Hey Now, pipe down beach bum!   ⛷️


Hahaha! Just trying to be creative


----------



## snoloco

BRLKED said:


> Also I don't understand why they don't bank snow on the North and Darkside when temps permit, i.e. early November when their were extended overnite temps in the teens? OH no snowmakers! adds in the locacl weekly this week.


Some resorts will stockpile on their highest elevation terrain well before they intend on opening it. Sugarbush for example will start making snow on the summit in early November, but if they get good temps down low before their fixed opening date, they will actually start the season on Gate House and not finish the summit until a couple weeks into the season.


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> Another good day today. It was a good surface everywhere until almost noon, when it was starting to get scrapy in spots, and the snow guns on the terrain park started to get wetter.
> It looks like Sunway is almost ready to ski.
> I think they'll do Topridge before Uncas, just because you can ski that without Tannery.
> 
> mm


Bear webcam shows clouds from snowguns going on.
Not sure what trail(s) that would be at.


----------



## Cork

Sunway to Pete's and Jamboree opened today. It was early season base snow, so best bet was one and done, and wait for it to get groomed out again tonight. Upper Sunway and Wild Air were superb in the sun this morning!!


----------



## Cork

Word from the janitor is no Gondi or lift 2 until Sunday?? We'll see how Mother Nature reacts to that..think postive, think cold!!??


----------



## snoloco

Never underestimate Gore's ability to piece together super thin trails just so they can say they opened the trail or brought an extra lift on line.


----------



## Harvey

snoloco said:


> Never underestimate Gore's ability to piece together super thin trails just so they can say they opened the trail or brought an extra lift on line.


Did you ski Gore this weekend?


----------



## snoloco

Harvey said:


> Did you ski Gore this weekend?


No I didn't, but that's irrelevant to my point. My point is that there are two snowmaking strategies when it comes to terrain expansion. I call them deep-to-keep and thin-to-win. A resort using the deep-to-keep strategy will start by making about a 2 foot base of snow on a trail, and then move on and not come back to that trail. A resort using the thin-to-win strategy will start with about a 10 inch base on a trail and then move on, but will have to come back and resurface it frequently. 

There are advantages and disadvantages to both. With deep-to-keep, you have a slower initial terrain expansion, but because you don't have to resurface trails, you can maintain a steady pace right up until you're 100% open. The thin-to-win strategy is a way to open a lot of terrain quickly, like if a holiday weekend is coming and you need all lifts open. The disadvantage is that eventually you're going to have to go back and resurface, putting other terrain expansion on-hold. Also, for resorts that like to resurface frequently, there is no point starting with a deep base, since they know they will come back to certain trails anyways. 

Gore, from my experience has always landed firmly in the thin-to-win category, sometimes taking things to the extreme. They usually won't wait an extra day or two to get a deeper base, and rather will groom out an open a trail as soon as they have enough snow to piece it together.


----------



## Face4Me

snoloco said:


> My point is that there are two snowmaking strategies when it comes to terrain expansion. I call them deep-to-keep and thin-to-win.


We refer to "thin-to-win" as "paint it white".

Before Pratt took over as CEO, Whiteface generally followed a "deep-to-keep" approach. It definitely took much longer to expand terrain, but, at least when a trail opened, it was generally well covered. Since Pratt took over, things have changed a lot. There was no better example of that than last season ... anyone who skied Whiteface last year knows how much rock was caught up in the snow through most of January, particularly on Excelsior and Boreen. We were tossing rocks to the sides of the trails on every run. The problem was that the tillers kept cycling the stones back to the top, because there wasn't enough base to begin with.


----------



## Harvey

snoloco said:


> No I didn't, but that's irrelevant to my point. My point is that there are two snowmaking strategies when it comes to terrain expansion. I call them deep-to-keep and thin-to-win. A resort using the deep-to-keep strategy will start by making about a 2 foot base of snow on a trail, and then move on and not come back to that trail. A resort using the thin-to-win strategy will start with about a 10 inch base on a trail and then move on, but will have to come back and resurface it frequently.
> 
> There are advantages and disadvantages to both. With deep-to-keep, you have a slower initial terrain expansion, but because you don't have to resurface trails, you can maintain a steady pace right up until you're 100% open. The thin-to-win strategy is a way to open a lot of terrain quickly, like if a holiday weekend is coming and you need all lifts open. The disadvantage is that eventually you're going to have to go back and resurface, putting other terrain expansion on-hold. Also, for resorts that like to resurface frequently, there is no point starting with a deep base, since they know they will come back to certain trails anyways.
> 
> Gore, from my experience has always landed firmly in the thin-to-win category, sometimes taking things to the extreme. They usually won't wait an extra day or two to get a deeper base, and rather will groom out an open a trail as soon as they have enough snow to piece it together.


I skied this Gore weekend. What was open was surprisingly deep. Deeper than I've seen at Gore for opening weekend. I'd like to hear what others who were there thought.


----------



## Cork

SL will never be satisfied, and the fact that he has never worked at ski area, just shows he has no idea on the intricacies of snow making.
Kudos to the snow makers, groomers, lift mechanics, electricians, lifties, patrol, and all of the others that come to work everyday to provide us with the ability to ski!??❄️⛷


----------



## Brownski

Cork said:


> he has never worked at ski area, just shows he has no idea on the intricacies of snow making.


He’s a fan and I give him credit for all the reading/research he’s done and the passion he brings but you’re right. All the operational parts of running a mountain are hard- snowmaking chief amongst them.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

I’ve been there 3 days so far and they are definitely going for deep cover over more trails. I thought they kept the guns on the terrain park going too long as the temperature rose on Tuesday but AFAIK it never got sticky. 
Also, it rained here but there are reports of a couple of inches of snow in Saratoga Springs this morning. That must mean good news for Gore. 

mm


----------



## Cork

Milo Maltbie said:


> Also, it rained here but there are reports of a couple of inches of snow in Saratoga Springs this morning. That must mean good news for Gore.
> 
> mm


2" at my HQ this am here in Centerville, good packy snow. Thinking cold thoughts for the rest of the day!? ⛷️


----------



## SnowSnake88

Harvey said:


> I skied this Gore weekend. What was open was surprisingly deep. Deeper than I've seen at Gore for opening weekend. I'd like to hear what others who were there thought.


I agree, the parts that were covered were deeper than a normal opening weekend. There weren't any patches of grass or dirt to dodge unless you went off the track that was buried/groomed. I also thought the groomers did a great job with the death cookies being off the sides of the groomed sections and not in the mix of the skiing area. It definitely felt a bit different than in the past.


----------



## MarzNC

Does Gore mostly use portable snow guns?

Creating a deep base on core trails is the only way to go in the southeast. Straightforward since the percentage of trails with fixed guns is very high. Also helps that the groomers don't have any rocks, just well mowed grass. A 10-inch base is more than enough to open. Usually have to essentially start over at least once in Jan-Feb. Used to be 2-3 times at Massanutten before the upgrades and additions of automatic snow guns in recent years.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Where is Centerville? What is the elevation? 
Saratoga Springs is low elevation, before the long climbs to Warrensburg, so snow there is a good sign for Gore. Even rain in SS often means snow at Gore.

mm


----------



## Ripitz

Cork said:


> SL will never be satisfied, and the fact that he has never worked at ski area, just shows he has no idea on the intricacies of snow making.
> Kudos to the snow makers, groomers, lift mechanics, electricians, lifties, patrol, and all of the others that come to work everyday to provide us with the ability to ski!??❄️⛷


I remember when I was young and knew everything. Why didn’t life’s real problems hit me then?


----------



## Harvey

Centerville is at about 1300 feet.









Gore Mountain Snow Totals 2021-2022


Gore Mountain Snow Totals 2021 - 2022: Count on NYSkiBlog for the Gore Mountain snow data that isn't published on any other website.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## MC2

Face4Me said:


> . Since Pratt took over, things have changed a lot. There was no better example of that than last season ... anyone who skied Whiteface last year knows how much rock was caught up in the snow through most of January, particularly on Excelsior and Boreen. We were tossing rocks to the sides of the trails on every run. The problem was that the tillers kept cycling the stones back to the top, because there wasn't enough base to begin with.


Gore-ification of Whiteface. Yeesh.


----------



## Green light

On my way to Centerville today via Newcomb.


----------



## Cork

Green light said:


> On my way to Centerville today via Newcomb.


Well it's about time!


----------



## Cork

Milo Maltbie said:


> Where is Centerville? What is the elevation?
> Saratoga Springs is low elevation, before the long climbs to Warrensburg, so snow there is a good sign for Gore. Even rain in SS often means snow at Gore.
> 
> mm


Centerville is in the center of the Town Of JBurg, 1310'


----------



## Cork

Well today was foggy but no rain this morning. Sunway to Pete's and Jamboree was really nice with the second groom, and they also opened Quicksilver and 3B today, and they were pretty good as well. Upper Sunway and Wild Air were sweet!


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> Word from the janitor is no Gondi or lift 2 until Sunday?? We'll see how Mother Nature reacts to that..think postive, think cold!!??


Podcast transcript this morning:

_Despite yesterday’s rainy weather, our mountain operations crew did an amazing job keeping conditions in tip top shape so we’re able to *open up Showcase to Lower Sleighride*! With a fresh groom from the cats overnight, this nice long blue cruiser will make for some sweet laps. Additionally, the *Sunway chair is opening today* with direct access to Pete’s Paradise and Jamboree. We are now offering 11 trails across 3 lifts and over 5 miles of terrain. Looking ahead, the *North Side is slated to open Saturday afternoon* with the trail Tahawus while the Northwoods* Gondola is getting prepped and ready for a Sunday opening.*_


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Anyone else here today?

mm


----------



## SayvilleSteve

Not today, but considering tomorrow. How is it? Is the wind blowing all the snow away?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Firm and fast today. The rain last night did some damage. Pete’s and quicksilver are open. 

mm


----------



## Harvey

Milo Maltbie said:


> Firm and fast today. The rain last night did some damage. Pete’s and quicksilver are open.
> 
> mm


Thanks Milo.


----------



## TomCat

Today was my first day skiing for the year. I agree with milo that it was firm and fast. I didn’t think showcase was good, but everything else skied well. 

Snow report: they started blowing tahawas around 10:30. Not clear how many guns going. I could only see one. Around 12, they started on lower cloud and a bit later on fox lair. 

Tom


----------



## Milo Maltbie

What @TomCat said. I was the first one down Showcase/Sleighride this morning. Showcase got a little better later, but Sleighride got worse. 

mm


----------



## Cork

Milo Maltbie said:


> Firm and fast today. The rain last night did some damage. Pete’s and quicksilver are open.
> 
> mm


I was there today, and I must say that I was very impressed with the conditions with the weather hand that Mother Nature dealt. All of the trails skied well with the exception of Upper Showcase to Lower Sleighride which wasn't great, but it was a first groom for that, and I expect it to be much better tomorrow. There was no damage by the rain, imo.

Whether the Gondi and Lift 2 run tomorrow is a game time decision, but hopefully both will be running by Sunday ⛷️

Tahawus has the only automated tower guns on the North SIde (which is why it's opening before Sleeping Bear), so it's fully lit up


----------



## x10003q

Milo Maltbie said:


> Where is Centerville? What is the elevation?
> Saratoga Springs is low elevation, before the long climbs to Warrensburg, so snow there is a good sign for Gore. Even rain in SS often means snow at Gore.
> 
> mm


 Centerville - and Cork has a monster commute for his daily fix at Gore


----------



## lukoson

Anybody there today with a report? We’re going tomorrow for day one. Tahawas open today? Cheers


----------



## lukoson

Rock skis tomorrow or brand new Enforcers? I know first world problems. ?


----------



## Harvey

My info is old (last weekend) but even with the rain I'd be surprised if you hit a rock.


----------



## Dmoss

lukoson said:


> Rock skis tomorrow or brand new Enforcers? I know first world problems. ?


Only got out for one run this morning, line for AEII was backed up to the Waffle Cabin so headed home to get some stuff done. Took Sunway to Wild Air and down through the Arena. Cover was deep, no rocks, crunchy corduroy for the most part. I heard North Quad opened for a little late morning and Gondola is supposed to run tomorrow. They were blowing tons of snow on Foxlair. Been on and off snow showers most of the afternoon/evening.


----------



## Cork

lukoson said:


> Rock skis tomorrow or brand new Enforcers? I know first world problems. ?


Bring your Enforcers, coverage is good everywhere, and Tahawus opened at around 11 today alleviating the line at the AE2, which was caused by the opening of NYSEF today, along with Instructor training, and the usual early season surge. 
Must say everyone was in good spirits and the line moved fairly quick.
Conditions were status quo to the last few days (good), and Tahawus was ok even with the marbles, as the suface itself was carveable, and the coverage was wall to wall. Sleeping Bear looks good and may be online tomorrow (imo), and the gondi will be running with Ruby (definitely) and maybe Foxlair (imo)

Once again, Woot Woot for the Gore Operations Staff! Thank you!!


----------



## snoloco

I saw that line on the webcam. Was speechless. Are they at least filling chairs again?


----------



## lukoson

As others have said. Good snow coverage. fox lair has whales of snow so should open soon. Showcase was groomed at the top and looked great but was closed all day. Looks like they had a heavy dusting last night too. Let’s hope it doesn’t rain too much tomorrow.


----------



## Dmoss

Thanks for the advice on leaving the rock skis at home. Was so nice to get out on the better skis and crushing some soft corduroy this morning! I was very impressed with the conditions this weekend.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

I didn't go up to Gore todat because of the weather, but I checked the website. They are only running Bearcub and Ruby from the gondola. NWS has strong south winds too, which I think are in your face on the flat part of Ruby (or is that Cloud?). What makes the gondola better than AE2 today? or even Sunway? What are they thinking?

mm


----------



## Cork

Milo Maltbie said:


> I didn't go up to Gore todat because of the weather, but I checked the website. They are only running Bearcub and Ruby from the gondola. NWS has strong south winds too, which I think are in your face on the flat part of Ruby (or is that Cloud?). What makes the gondola better than AE2 today? or even Sunway? What are they thinking?
> 
> mm


I installed a new kitchen sink today, so I took the day off. My guess would be staffing/low crowd expectations due to the weather, as to the lifts running today.

Currently at Centerville HQ it is 44 with no rain or wind but heavy fog. It rained around 4-5am, but has not rained since then. Hoping for it to remain, no rain! ? ?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Cork said:


> I installed a new kitchen sink today, so I took the day off. My guess would be staffing/low crowd expectations due to the weather, as to the lifts running today.
> 
> Currently at Centerville HQ it is 44 with no rain or wind but heavy fog. It rained around 4-5am, but has not rained since then. Hoping for it to remain, no rain! ? ?


If all you have is Ruby, isn't the quad better than the gondola? Who wants to ski Ruby every lap? Last year they ran the quad every day because virus. I was hoping they would do the same this year.
Fog is just snow disappearing.

mm


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> My guess would be staffing/low crowd expectations due to the weather, as to the lifts running today.
> 
> Currently at Centerville HQ it is 44 with no rain or wind but heavy fog.


Yup. Foggy everywhere on the webcams. Only saw 2 little snowboarders who left. Nobody got on the Gondola for the couple minutes I checked. 
AE’2’s chairs are in the barn. Maybe they don’t want em iced up when it chills again.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

tirolski said:


> AE’2’s chairs are in the barn. Maybe they don’t want em iced up when it chills again.


That actually makes a little sense.

mm


----------



## Harvey

Milo Maltbie said:


> What makes the gondola better than AE2 today?



Rain?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Harvey said:


> Rain?


Maybe, but think about doing Ruby when it's raining and the snow is stickey.
I guess there was no good way to save today.

mm


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> Maybe, but think about doing Ruby when it's raining and the snow is stickey.
> I guess there was no good way to save today.
> 
> mm


That may be why the little boarders I saw left left. Could still beat school though.


----------



## gorgonzola

Milo Maltbie said:


> when it's raining and the snow is stickey.


the snow is usually pretty damn fast and good when its raining


----------



## x10003q

Looks like it is raining now and the Bear Cam is rocking from the wind


----------



## Cork

x10003q said:


> Looks like it is raining now and the Bear Cam is rocking from the wind


it is


----------



## snoloco

If there are only enough customers to justify running one of two parallel lifts, then any resort will default to the enclosed lift and/or the one that serves more terrain. The gondola is both. It seems that they aren't going to run them both every day this season, which is odd when you consider that they are not loading either at full capacity.


----------



## Harvey

I can't fault them. They did their part and ran the gondi. Did the skiers show up? I didn't see it.


----------



## Green light

snoloco said:


> If there are only enough customers to justify running one of two parallel lifts, then any resort will default to the enclosed lift and/or the one that serves more terrain. The gondola is both. It seems that they aren't going to run them both every day this season, which is odd when you consider that they are not loading either at full capacity.


----------



## Green light

It’s the first week of the season. It is Monday, There is limited terrain open and unfavorable weather conditions. How can you say it appears they aren’t going to operate both lifts every day this season?


----------



## Cork

Green light said:


> It’s the first week of the season. It is Monday, There is limited terrain open and unfavorable weather conditions. How can you say it appears they aren’t going to operate both lifts every day this season?


Between Sno and Milo, they are the ying and yang of the young and old of let's bitch and whine about everything!  ? 

Let's just fucking rejoice that we are skiing!! Take a look out west and see what they are goin through...C'mon really??


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I can't fault them. They did their part and ran the gondi. Did the skiers show up? I didn't see it.


I’d bet most of the folks riding the gondola yesterday were working there.


----------



## Doghouse

On gondola now. Conditions much better than expected. Some snow guns going on lower mountain. Small crowd. Sun is out. Having fun!


----------



## Doghouse

Cork said:


> Between Sno and Milo, they are the ying and yang of the young and old of let's bitch and whine about everything!  ?
> 
> Let's just fucking rejoice that we are skiing!! Take a look out west and see what they are goin through...C'mon really??


M


----------



## Doghouse

Milo is a good guy. We should all ski together some time?


----------



## Cork

Really good conditions here today!! Great job Mountain Ops!!
Blowing on Topridge, Showcase and Sleighride⛷??


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Doghouse said:


> Milo is a good guy. We should all ski together some time?


Don't go setting high expectations.

mm


----------



## TomCat

Cork said:


> Really good conditions here today!! Great job Mountain Ops!!
> Blowing on Topridge, Showcase and Sleighride⛷??


Agreed 100%. Much better than expected. Sleeping bear and fox lair could open any day.


----------



## Harvey

A tectonic shift! 6:48 AM!




Go Steph Go!


----------



## TomCat

Very good today except fox lair which needs another pass with the groomer. Sleeping beat was excellent. 

Tom


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> Don't go setting high expectations.
> 
> mm



Gondola’s not spinning. AE2’s chairs are in the barn.
Been out for at least 25 minutes.
Hopefully they get it going again.

Update: It’s running again. Don’t know total stoppage time.


----------



## Cork

Today was a stellar day! The few inches of additional fresh, and the great grooming gave forth to a great day on the hill. There were no issues with lifts today. 

@tirolski, if you were there late and saw the lift stopped, it wasn't for long, but I supect you are watching the webcam, so I will say again, you gotta go to know


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> Today was a stellar day! The few inches of additional fresh, and the great grooming gave forth to a great day on the hill. There were no issues with lifts today.
> 
> @tirolski, if you were there late and saw the lift stopped, it wasn't for long, but I supect you are watching the webcam, so I will say again, you gotta go to know


Snow looked good on webcam. Blowing it low all day too.


----------



## not2brite

Have a question since I am not very knowledgable on snow conditions. Supposed to be rain/freezing rain on Saturday. Assuming Sunday is clear are they able to groom that and make it skiable or will it simply be an icy mess?


----------



## Harvey

This is surely a don't know until you go.

Conventional wisdom says Saturday will be softer surfaces and better conditions than Sunday. But who knows.

Somewhere there is a formula that includes variables for distance driven and chance for soft snow.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

Harvey said:


> Somewhere there is a formula that includes variables for distance driven and chance for soft snow.


I am driving 5 hours to ski on Sunday. Better sharpen my edges!


----------



## NYSkiBlog

Spectacular ski action photo by @Cork the world class photographer   ⛷️ ?


----------



## Cork

NYSkiBlog said:


> View attachment 11246


No photo cred?  ⛷️ ?


----------



## NYSkiBlog

We're takin Harv out behind the shed right now for a fullon whoopin.


----------



## Cork

NYSkiBlog said:


> We're takin Harv out behind the shed right now for a fullon whoopin.


 ?


----------



## Brownski

NYSkiBlog said:


> We're takin Harv out behind the shed right now for a fullon whoopin.


Things are gettin‘ a little weird ‘round these parts….


----------



## tirolski

NYSkiBlog said:


> Spectacular ski action photo by @Cork the world class photographer   ⛷️ ?


Aren’t ya spose to turn closer to the orange gates when ya run em?


----------



## tirolski

Gore’s conditions transcript.
_*Saturday's forecast is* for mixed precipitation with temps rising to an unseasonably high of 55 and south *wind 5-10 mph*. Don't let this forecast dampen your spirits._

Ya don’t gotta go to know that’s BS.


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> Today was a stellar day! The few inches of additional fresh, and the great grooming gave forth to a great day on the hill. There were no issues with lifts today.
> 
> @tirolski, if you were there late and saw the lift stopped, it wasn't for long, but I supect you are watching the webcam, so I will say again, you gotta go to know


The Gondola was down of over an hour, allegedly. See comments. Skiing was reported to be good.


----------



## Cork

tirolski said:


> Gore’s conditions transcript.
> _*Saturday's forecast is* for mixed precipitation with temps rising to an unseasonably high of 55 and south *wind 5-10 mph*. Don't let this forecast dampen your spirits._
> 
> Ya don’t gotta go to know that’s BS.


You are incorrect. Skiing was very good today! Gotta go to know!!  ⛷️ ☔  ?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Cork said:


> You are incorrect. Skiing was very good today! Gotta go to know!!  ⛷️ ☔  ?


Pictures or it didn't happen!

mm


----------



## Cork

No pics, too foggy??


----------



## TomCat

Skiing was quite good today. Very little precip betwiin 10:30 and 1:00, when I left. 

No lift lines!

Tom


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> You are incorrect. Skiing was very good today! Gotta go to know!!  ⛷️ ☔  ?


Was referring to the *bolded* text of winds forecast for* 5-10 mph*. That’s the BS. 
How hard is to put correct numbers in their information?

Glad the skiing was good.


----------



## TomCat

Top ridge was excellent. Sun softened it up nicely. North and wild air were good. Subway, between wild air and quick silver was a bit rough with lots of golf ball sized chunks. Given the weather it was pretty good overall. 

Tom


----------



## Cork

I concur with TC, and Sleighride was sweet as well.
Just want to give a shout out to the Mt Ops crews, they have been doing an outstanding job!


----------



## tirolski

TomCat said:


> Subway, ... was a bit rough with lots of golf ball sized chunks.


How’d ya get the big chunks in a subway? Is it extra?


----------



## TomCat

tirolski said:


> How’d ya get the big chunks in a subway? Is it extra?


If I disable spell check, my typing is incomprehensible. 

Tom


----------



## gorgonzola

tirolski said:


> How’d ya get the big chunks in a subway? Is it extra?


tuna sub? ?


----------



## tirolski

Some new drone shots of trails and other new stuff.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

I tried the newly regraded Lower Sunway yesterday and it was a noticeable improvement. Very easy to maintain speed after the bend before the final runout.


----------



## TomCat

Great conditions today all around. Many thanks to the staff that made the skiing so good. 

They were making snow on pine knot when I passed by around 10:30. 

Tom


----------



## Cork

It was another great day on the hill, and as TC said, many thanks to all who are working hard daily to provide these conditions!! Nice to ski in the sun , but would much prefer snow and cold!! ⛷️ ❄️


----------



## Cork

Really good day today! A little colder than yesterday but Bluebird sunrise to sunset! Another day of enjoyment provided by the efforts by Mt Ops! Woot woot ⛷️


----------



## lukoson

Cold rain in Albany. Looks like maybe some snow/mixed precipitation at Gore? Picnic tables look white in the cam.


----------



## Kleetus

First day out today. It was surprisingly good! Never really got scraped off but hardly anyone there. Very carveable and no need to hunt for loose snow. Groomers did a great job tilling up the base and coverage was impressive given the Wx.

Got in 27k vert which may be a record for first time out for me, but couldn't justify leaving until my legs were starting to feel it.

When I left at 3 it started snowing at Bakers Mills through Hinkley..then all rain from then on.


----------



## TomCat

Kleetus said:


> First day out today. It was surprisingly good! Never really got scraped off but hardly anyone there. Very carveable and no need to hunt for loose snow. Groomers did a great job tilling up the base and coverage was impressive given the Wx.
> 
> Got in 27k vert which may be a record for first time out for me, but couldn't justify leaving until my legs were starting to feel it.
> 
> When I left at 3 it started snowing at Bakers Mills through Hinkley..then all rain from then on.


Agreed. Very good again today. 

Snowmaking on tannery ended mid morning but continued on pine knot until at least lunch time. 

Tom


----------



## Milo Maltbie

The surface held up well today. Good to see snowmaking on Pine Knot and Tannery. Also sausage tortellini soup ?. 
Saw a bald eagle up close near the Glen on the way home. 

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

The website says Topridge is on hold. Wind issue? Something else?

mm


----------



## NorEaster27

Milo Maltbie said:


> The website says Topridge is on hold. Wind issue? Something else?
> 
> mm


Windy


----------



## tirolski

NorEaster27 said:


> Windy


Wind happens.


----------



## TomCat

Variable conditions today. Some spots scraped, some mashed potatoes and some really good.

Hopefully we get some snow tomorrow, the warm temps are taking their toll. Also cold weather on the way will allow the snow makers to work their magic. 

Tom


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

Milo Maltbie said:


> The website says Topridge is on hold. Wind issue? Something else?
> 
> mm


Once it opened though...


----------



## Harvey

Forecast for 3400 ft.


----------



## Harvey

Random band, snowing here now.


----------



## Harvey

Skiing is good. Light snow. North is nice too.


----------



## Dmoss

TomCat said:


> Variable conditions today. Some spots scraped, some mashed potatoes and some really good.
> 
> Hopefully we get some snow tomorrow, the warm temps are taking their toll. Also cold weather on the way will allow the snow makers to work their magic.
> 
> Tom


Whiteface had to cancel their Rail Jam event for today. Fingers crossed the weathermen are right and we'll be in good shape for the holiday.


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> Skiing is good. Light snow. North is nice too.
> View attachment 11364


The conditions look grassy


----------



## Harvey

Nice day




Good snowfall now really coming down




@TheGreatAbyss and @Kleetus in the house.





I skied first to last chair, with one cookie break, and a visit with Bone.


----------



## TomCat

A good day and quite a crowd. 

Blowing on wood in so dark side is on deck. 

Tom


----------



## Harvey

I spoke to Mr B. With up coming weather, summit accessed by two lifts is the goal for the beginning of Christmas week. Next after Pine Knot and Tannery is Headwaters, Cloud then Hawkeye and Lies.

Official 4" is conservative. New snow really helped, tomorrow should be better. Still snowing.




@Duck


----------



## TomCat

Snow is pretty light right now in the Glen, but its still coming down. Probably 4-5 inches here but much lower elevation than the mountain.

tom


----------



## Harvey

I'd say at least 8 inches up here at 1900.


----------



## NorEaster27

I would love a place near 2k feet, that’s sweet


----------



## Capt_Planit

But if this storm over performs I have to move snow to get out and that means somebody can poach my turns! There has to be a sweet spot. I think less than about 8 inches I just drive through it and worry about snow removal after day is done.


----------



## Harvey

NorEaster27 said:


> I would love a place near 2k feet, that’s sweet


It's not easy, but I love it.

We certainly match Gore's reported totals for snow. That's enough to have some fun.


----------



## Harvey

Total snow


----------



## Andy_ROC

Harvey said:


> Total snow
> View attachment 11382


OK I'm totally envious. I'd love to stay in a place like that!


----------



## x10003q

Gore cam at 11:25am - AdkEx2 line extends almost to the Sunway Quad


----------



## Harvey

x10003q said:


> Gore cam at 11:25am - AdkEx2 line extends almost to the Sunway Quad
> View attachment 11388


It really wasn't that bad the corral was like had extra empty rows it moved pretty good I didn't mind it

Got 10 runs, decent after bell 2 bell

That said it was the biggest line ive been in in 20 years


----------



## snoloco

x10003q said:


> Gore cam at 11:25am - AdkEx2 line extends almost to the Sunway Quad
> View attachment 11388


That's what happens when you're one of the only resorts still not loading lifts normally.


----------



## Harvey

Lifts were loaded pretty full I thought, not the gondola as much I guess, but I think it was more that there was no upper mountain terrain to disperse people I mean the crowd was not that big it's just that there was almost no place for them to go except back to the bottom.

North was actually good.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> It really wasn't that bad the corral was like had extra empty rows it moved pretty good I didn't mind it
> 
> Got 10 runs, decent after bell 2 bell
> 
> That said it was the biggest line ive been in in 20 years


Sunny with ~1/2 the lines at bottom @~1:30 as compared to the earlier pic.
Bear mountain cam shows clouds, due to snow guns is my guess.
Morning report said Twister, Pine Not & Tannery get some ❄️ ❤️


----------



## NorEaster27

Crowded! Conditions were pretty good just too many people for the open terrain


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> It really wasn't that bad the corral was like had extra empty rows it moved pretty good I didn't mind it
> 
> Got 10 runs, decent after bell 2 bell
> 
> That said it was the biggest line ive been in in 20 yea


I saw lines like this one on the cams last season on weekends.


----------



## Harvey

I didn't ski weekends last year at gore much at all.


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> I didn't ski weekends last year at gore much at all.


Me neither.


----------



## NorEaster27

Harvey said:


> I didn't ski weekends last year at gore much at all.


Was great last year, almost no lift lines, even weekends


----------



## freeheeln

Surfaces held pretty well considering how busy it was. Crazy long lines at the bottom, North loaded quickly. Great to ski with you again Harv!


----------



## SudsNBumps

Enjoyed Topridge all to myself today! What lines?


----------



## idratherbskiing

was happy they loaded early today, I was on 4th chair at 8:10 and gone by 930.


----------



## lukoson

SudsNBumps said:


> Enjoyed Topridge all to myself today! What lines?


Nope. I was on it too ?. Pretty scraped in the middle but nice on the side. No lines on North quad either.


----------



## Harvey

freeheeln said:


> Surfaces held pretty well considering how busy it was. Crazy long lines at the bottom, North loaded quickly. Great to ski with you again Harv!







Always a pleasure man.


----------



## Dmoss

Last year once you got away from the Gondola and AE2 there was rarely a line, even on weekends. I suspect it will be the same this year once they get some more terrain open. One trail leading to Topridge probably isn't enough to entice too many people away from AE2 right now.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Great skiing with you yesterday Harv. Most chairs on AE2 had 3 or less people today, many with only 1.


----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Great skiing with you yesterday Harv. Most chairs on AE2 had 3 or less people today, many with only 1.
> 
> View attachment 11400



It was great to connect, thanks for snagging me. I've skied with @Kleetus once before but in that storm, I don't think I would have found you guys without your help. Without my trademark skis too.


----------



## Dmoss

A couple of weekends ago they were asking at the Gondola if you minded riding with a stranger, we actually met a new person and had one of those old school lift conversations that used to happen in the olden days!


----------



## Harvey

Andy_ROC said:


> OK I'm totally envious. I'd love to stay in a place like that!


Dude that ^^ makes me smile big. This place, and the surrounding woods, are my dream.

A view from the other side:













Headquarters in the Adirondacks


The cabin is NYSkiBlog headquarters. It's our Adirondack base camp for the stoke, trip reports and photos we crank out each ski season.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Harvey

Amazing to me how much negativity there was about the lines. Am I on crack? I really didn't mind it.

The first snowfall on a weekend, people came out. I think I waited one time 15 minutes.

I posted a pic of freeheeln on IG and all the comments where how the day sucked. If it sucks, go home. You aren't missing anything because it sucks right? And it will be JUST A BIT less sucky with out you.

IMO the storm day, Saturday, was better, but both days were totally worth skiing.


----------



## Harvey

Dmoss said:


> Last year once you got away from the Gondola and AE2 there was rarely a line, even on weekends. I suspect it will be the same this year once they get some more terrain open. One trail leading to Topridge probably isn't enough to entice too many people away from AE2 right now.


Fact.

Topridge involved the gondola (people definitely more comfortable on the quad) and everyone below was saying the snow was better on the East Side. I thought Topridge was OK, but North was way better.


----------



## Andy_ROC

Harvey said:


> Dude that ^^ makes me smile big. This place, and the surrounding woods, are my dream.
> 
> A view from the other side:
> 
> View attachment 11408


OMG now I'm really envious. You own that? How close to Gore?


----------



## MC2

Harvey said:


> Amazing to me how much negativity there was about the lines. Am I on crack? I really didn't mind it...
> 
> I posted a pic of freeheeln on IG and all the comments where how the day sucked. If it sucks, go home. You aren't missing anything because it sucks right? And it will be JUST A BIT less sucky with out you.
> …


I looked up how much a day ticket was and it was $105.

Maybe people were just angry that they paid $105 for long lines & no upper mountain?


----------



## Brownski

Is $105 the normal price or an early season discount?


----------



## NorEaster27

Brownski said:


> Is $105 the normal price or an early season discount?


Normal

Early season ticket rates are valid through December 10, continue scrolling for day-of pricing December 11 and on.


----------



## x10003q

Brownski said:


> Is $105 the normal price or an early season discount?


Just a normal FU for not buying a season pass.


----------



## Harvey

So the argument is:

It's too crowded
Ticket price is too high

If this is capitalism can you complain about both?

I know I know, think of the beginners.

I wonder how much Stowe was today. The skier density I saw on video was insane.


----------



## NorEaster27

Harvey said:


> So the argument is:
> 
> It's too crowded
> Ticket price is too high
> 
> If this is capitalism can you complain about both?
> 
> I know I know, think of the beginners.
> 
> I wonder how much Stowe was today. The skier density I saw on video was insane.


154


----------



## Harvey

Wow, thanks. 

I guess they could be more straight up and stop selling window tickets. 

But why would they? They are Vail.


----------



## Brownski

NorEaster27 said:


> Normal
> 
> Early season ticket rates are valid through December 10, continue scrolling for day-of pricing December 11 and on.


And how many trails are open?


----------



## Harvey

Hard to say.. 8 ways down?

Topridge
Foxlair etc.
Sunway
Jamboree
3B and Arena
Wild Air
Showcase
Lower Sleighride
Sleeping Bear
Tahawas


----------



## Brownski

Well, it’s not a WROD but it’s not much. They should have extended early season pricing. Buyer beware I guess.


----------



## tirolski

Moon and stars are out tonight.




What’s that white light? There’s tracks too.


----------



## abe

1st snow of the year - finally feels like winter - Lots of people are getting the opportunity to ski which is a GOOD thing!
(only complaint is they could be loading the chairs much more efficiently)

Full moon tonight is dope


----------



## MC2

Harvey said:


> Hard to say.. 8 ways down?
> 
> Topridge
> Foxlair etc.
> Sunway
> Jamboree
> 3B and Arena
> Wild Air
> Showcase
> Lower Sleighride
> Sleeping Bear
> Tahawas


Yeah, I think it’s probably a “what am I getting for my $105?” thing

Lift lines + those trails = not worth it for me. Others made a different calculation.


----------



## Harvey

MC2 said:


> Lift lines + those trails = not worth it for me. Others made a different calculation.



Or maybe didn't calculate?



Brownski said:


> Well, it’s not a WROD but it’s not much. They should have extended early season pricing. Buyer beware I guess.



"Should" is based on what your objectives are. "We" want affordable skiing for beginners. I guess "they" want smaller crowds and more money. If so, not unique right now.

$105 is a lot for Gore, and seems higher than the walk up rate last year. Does anyone remember what it was? I thought it was $85 or so? It lends to the argument made by those that prices wouldn't go back down after covid.


----------



## Ripitz

I think it’s because there are issues with the supply chain


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> $105


Let's be real. What does a 100 bucks buy you today? A days worth of fun for 100 bucks, sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Ripitz

Campgottagopee said:


> Let's be real. What does a 100 bucks buy you today? A days worth of fun for 100 bucks, sounds like a good deal to me.


That’s totally true. We went out for tacos recently and it was 100 bucks.


----------



## NorEaster27

Premier parking is also 20 now but not surprising


----------



## Harvey

NorEaster27 said:


> Premier parking is also 20 now but not surprising


I didn't know this.

I'm still not totally clear on what is paid and what is free in Lot A.


----------



## tirolski

MC2 said:


> Yeah, I think it’s probably a “what am I getting for my $105?” thing
> 
> Lift lines + those trails = not worth it for me. Others made a different calculation.


Got fresh 8” of snow. Nice blue runs with packed powder on the north side with little lines.
If ya buy earlier and spin the dice, ya might win the prize cheaper.

$105 on a Monday today (ages 20-64). Crowds are gone.


----------



## x10003q

Ripitz said:


> I think it’s because there are issues with the supply chain


At least with the snow supply......


----------



## snoloco

From what I can tell on the webcam, neither the gondola nor the AE2 have singles lines. This is literally the most simple thing to do in order to improve lift loading efficiency, and Gore isn't doing it. In terms of the number of lifts open, they are lower than what others have, and their lifts aren't as high capacity. Gore had 5 lifts open this weekend. Stratton had 6 lifts open, but 4 of them are detachables, and two are high speed 6 packs, so they had a lot more lift capacity.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Let em know on IG, or email them directly.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

Despite the lines, I don't think any of the waits were longer than 10 minutes and with the amount of terrain open, you don't really want more people on the hill anyway.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Nice sunny day today. I’m hoping they slow down lift loading to reduce crowding on the trails. 

mm


----------



## Brownski

SayvilleSteve said:


> Despite the lines, I don't think any of the waits were longer than 10 minutes and with the amount of terrain open, you don't really want more people on the hill anyway.


That’s a legit point. 10 minutes isn’t all that bad really with such limited terrain


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Other then Top Ridge and maybe Sunway I honestly didn't think crowding was that bad on the hill. IMHO


----------



## MC2

Ripitz said:


> That’s totally true. We went out for tacos recently and it was 100 bucks.


What!?!?

This offends me more than the price Gore is charging. How many tacos did you buy? Does this include margaritas?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

I think my sunny day comment earlier jinxed it. Sausage tortellini again today saved it. 

mm


----------



## DomB

It looks like they have really good snowmaking weather, so in addition to the 8 inches things could be off to a good start.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

They’re making snow on tannery and twister but it’s disappointing that they are not working on the upper mountain at all.

mm


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> They’re making snow on tannnery and twister but it’s disappointing that they are not working on the upper mountain at all.
> 
> mm


Twister’s fun and is kinda needed if ya wanna “easily" get to the Burnt Ridge pod.

(Cloud and Wood Lots), Headwaters, (Pine Knot, Tannery) are all gettin some ❄️ ❤️.
Most likely to help spread folks out for the Holiday rush.

They’ll probably hit the steeper stuff next is a guess.
It’s colder up top. There’s some natural snow there now.
Patience is virtue.
Just need chill and some more snow would be nice.


----------



## abe

Guns have been on all day on wood in and twister but doesn't seem like they are blowing on upper mountain. Fairly large whales on pine knot, twister, wood in

Best snow was left of the ribbon down topridge


----------



## NorEaster27

They are blowing on wood in to open cloud from summit


----------



## G.ski

Will have to hit Gore next week.


----------



## Ripitz

MC2 said:


> What!?!?
> 
> This offends me more than the price Gore is charging. How many tacos did you buy? Does this include margaritas?


Ahi Tuna tacos at Bachus in New Paltz. The Mrs. had Fish and chips and Peanut had Mac and cheesy. Two beers and two glasses of wine. $80 with $20 for tip. Nothing fancy, just the price of living.


----------



## tirolski

From report today:

_Groomers will hit all open terrain tomorrow including Pine Knot and Tannery for it’s debut! ... 
We're still working on Twister, Headwaters, Cloud, the Wood Lots, and Echo. Snowmakers are on the move to Starting Gate & Jibland, as well as the Ski Bowl's Village Slopes._

❤️ me some Echo.
It takes a lot of snowmaking to cover Echo up. Gore's got it.


----------



## DomB

Ripitz said:


> Ahi Tuna tacos at Bachus in New Paltz. The Mrs. had Fish and chips and Peanut had Mac and cheesy. Two beers and two glasses of wine. $80 with $20 for tip. Nothing fancy, just the price of living.


Is that the place in an old school house or church with board games? If so, cool place.


----------



## NorEaster27

tirolski said:


> From report today:
> 
> _Groomers will hit all open terrain tomorrow including Pine Knot and Tannery for it’s debut! ...
> We're still working on Twister, Headwaters, Cloud, the Wood Lots, and Echo. Snowmakers are on the move to Starting Gate & Jibland, as well as the Ski Bowl's Village Slopes._
> 
> ❤️ me some Echo.
> It takes a lot of snowmaking to cover Echo up. Gore's got it.


Will be open for racing only


----------



## Harvey

NorEaster27 said:


> Will be open for racing only


Still good to have it open. 

Plus never forget late season Echo gold. That only happens BECAUSE of racing.




Duck on Echo April 2014


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> I wonder how much Stowe was today. The skier density I saw on video was insane.



Found this from the weekend.





The people standing in the way are a nice touch. Somebody help that guy up!


----------



## Andy_ROC

Harvey said:


> Found this from the weekend.


OMG!--- if I was there in that shit show I'd be in miserable rage. A root canal would be far more relaxing.


----------



## idratherbskiing

Andy_ROC said:


> OMG!--- if I was there in that shit show I'd be in miserable rage. A root canal would be far more relaxing.


Have a local friend there, mountain road was backed up to town heard it took some people 2 hours to go 3 miles.


----------



## gorgonzola

Harvey said:


> Found this from the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people standing in the way are a nice touch. Somebody help that guy up!


haha looks like blue mountain!


----------



## Harvey

gorgonzola said:


> haha looks like blue mountain!


Are the bumps that good at Blue?!


----------



## gorgonzola

Harvey said:


> Are the bumps that good at Blue?!


they were last Friday night! lots of chocolate chips starting to get churned up though, I haven't looked at my bases lol.
Not quite that many people but the ones that were there were downright scary! Still beat watching TV...


----------



## tirolski

Skiing’s fun.
Ya gotta go to know.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Ripitz said:


> Ahi Tuna tacos at Bachus in New Paltz. The Mrs. had Fish and chips and Peanut had Mac and cheesy. Two beers and two glasses of wine. $80 with $20 for tip. Nothing fancy, just the price of living.


If your down to sub Ahi for lengua I know a great place in Suffern where tacos for the whole family and cerveza's for you and the Mrs. will run less than your tip. 

$100 for tacos is a great way to tell us you were dining at a trendy Hudson Valley restaurant with out telling us that you were dining at a trendy Hudson Valley restaurant.


----------



## Ripitz

Low Angle Life said:


> If your down to sub Ahi for lengua I know a great place in Suffern where tacos for the whole family and cerveza's for you and the Mrs. will run less than your tip.
> 
> $100 for tacos is a great way to tell us you were dining at a trendy Hudson Valley restaurant with out telling us that you were dining at a trendy Hudson Valley restaurant.


Ha! Bacchus hasn’t been trendy since the seventies.


----------



## Telerider

Not sure if this should be posted here or Woodstove? After a long arduous year, I’m taking the days before (and on) X-Mas to get after it at Gore. LMK if anyone else will be up this week?


----------



## Harvey

Telerider said:


> Not sure if this should be posted here or Woodstove?



Gore Conditions thread?


----------



## DomB

Harvey said:


> Found this from the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people standing in the way are a nice touch. Somebody help that guy up!


Poor Stowe! I take it the verdict is in on how the Vail purchase went . . . .


----------



## Andy_ROC

DomB said:


> Poor Stowe! I take it the verdict is in on how the Vail purchase went . . . .


The more I see and hear, the more Vail destinations are off my list.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Andy_ROC said:


> The more I see and hear, the more Vail destinations are off my list.


This is the basis for my theory that the pendulum will swing back to the indy resorts next season. If I had any guts I'd be long term shorting MTN.


----------



## tirolski

\


TheGreatAbyss said:


> If I had any guts I'd be long term shorting MTN.


They’re in bed with privately owned KSL (Alterra-Ikon) via Whistler-Blackcomb, so there’s that.


----------



## Harvey

This would go nicely in the covid and skiing thread. Effective today at all three ORDA mtns. Gondi's loaded full.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> This would go nicely in the covid and skiing thread.


“Somebody" locked it down.


----------



## DomB

Harvey said:


> This would go nicely in the covid and skiing thread. Effective today at all three ORDA mtns. Gondi's loaded full.
> 
> View attachment 11513


Harve, a public service as always. Can someone remind me - is gondi technically 8? We will have 4 adults and 4 kids so we could try to do it so it is only our group loading gondi


----------



## Ripitz

Yes, it holds 8. They musta taken Sno’s threat to move out of state seriously.


----------



## NorEaster27

Harvey said:


> This would go nicely in the covid and skiing thread. Effective today at all three ORDA mtns. Gondi's loaded full.
> 
> View attachment 11513


No where does it say that, says based on demand only


----------



## TomCat

I already feel for the lift attendants at the top of the gondola that will have to deal with complaints when passengers refuse to cover their faces. 

They probably don’t have a choice about full gondolas if they want to keep the lines manageable during the holiday. 

Tom


----------



## NYSkiBlog

snowing


----------



## Harvey

NorEaster27 said:


> No where does it say that, says based on demand only


you are right. Seems like they are trying to say, three people in a party are going to get grouped, at peak times.


----------



## snoloco

TomCat said:


> I already feel for the lift attendants at the top of the gondola that will have to deal with complaints when passengers refuse to cover their faces.
> 
> They probably don’t have a choice about full gondolas if they want to keep the lines manageable during the holiday.
> 
> Tom


I can't imagine this being enforced.


----------



## Harvey

DomB said:


> Harve, a public service as always. Can someone remind me - is gondi technically 8? We will have 4 adults and 4 kids so we could try to do it so it is only our group loading gondi


You are all set Dom. 8 it is.

In other news, I am a big fan of the new saddle lodge.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

My Instagram complaining worked!


----------



## abe

If people aren't comfortable riding with others they don't have to ride the gondola. Once the high peaks lift gets open there is no terrain at ORDA areas that can't be accessed without the gondolas


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> In other news, I am a big fan of the new saddle lodge.


In other news, that beauty was new in 2017. 
It’s a nice place in a nice place.


----------



## NorEaster27

Harvey said:


> You are all set Dom. 8 it is.
> 
> In other news, I am a big fan of the new saddle lodge.
> 
> View attachment 11518


What’s new, that was a few years ago?


----------



## Harvey

NorEaster27 said:


> What’s new, that was a few years ago?


Nothing new. 

I used to think lodges really didn't matter. Snowmaking, snowfall, terrain, trees, maybe grooming. Lodges? Whatev.

This weekend I was thinking how much I appreciate it. Especially during covid, and early season when going inside makes sense. All the extra seating is nice too.


----------



## snoloco

Harvey said:


> Nothing new.
> 
> I used to think lodges really didn't matter. Snowmaking, snowfall, terrain, trees, maybe grooming. Lodges? Whatev.
> 
> This weekend I was thinking how much I appreciate it. Especially during covid, and early season when going inside makes sense. All the extra seating is nice too.


Lodges do matter, but I took issue with them being prioritized over snowmaking and lifts, like ORDA did for a time.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> This weekend I was thinking how much I appreciate it. Especially during covid, and early season when going inside makes sense. All the extra seating is nice too.


Their adirondack primitive-looking chairs are works of art. The folks who work there are nice too.

I lost a leather mitten inside the place once a couple years ago on a weekday when hardly anybody was inside. Thought it may have blown away when I took it off before going inside as it was windy and cold. Retraced steps outside and inside. Had another pair in the car in the lot. Asked the kid flipping burgers if I could have one of those thin latex gloves they use for food handling for the ride down. it was ~10F. Kept that hand out of the wind as best I could. Got the backups on and kept skiing. Next time I was at Gore a couple weeks later asked the cashier if anybody found my mitten? 
Yup. 
They got a good tip. Smiles all around. Thank You Jesus.


----------



## NorEaster27

Harvey said:


> Nothing new.
> 
> I used to think lodges really didn't matter. Snowmaking, snowfall, terrain, trees, maybe grooming. Lodges? Whatev.
> 
> This weekend I was thinking how much I appreciate it. Especially during covid, and early season when going inside makes sense. All the extra seating is nice too.


Can’t go inside with covid so honestly haven’t been in any Gore lodge now for what, 2 years?


----------



## DomB

Team - 

1) What are the tactics for skiing Gore in Covid - particularly around warmup, bathroom and eating? I hear there is an outdoor tent, and see they are at least posting that you need to wear masks indoors. 

We'll have our fam and another for that week. The group is somewhat spartan as far as pampered resort skiers go so a warmup break or two for a few minutes indoors should be fine. 

We are going to play around with tactics - food in a bag and the warm up tent may be fine. 

Also, how crowded was Gore last Christmas week? 

We are all vaxxed and boosted (kids just hit fully vaxxed) and will follow any rules like masks etc. 

The preliminary info I am seeing is that vs. prior variants where you wanted exposure of 10 minutes or less, now you are looking at 6.5 minutes with Omicron's increased transmissibility. 

2). What are the normal course hide out places for Gore? Feel free to pm me if you don't want to post. It would seem like north woods and ski bowl would be fine for mixed and limited abilities. Potentially also Cloud and headwaters. Thanks. 

3) I welcome any other interesting stuff within 30-60 minutes of Gore. I think some folks posted about Warrensburg another time. Is there a place where we can pick up hiking trail maps for short jaunts into the woods?

Thanks in advance and hope everyone has wonderful holidays.


----------



## tirolski

DomB said:


> Team -
> 
> 1) What are the tactics for skiing Gore in Covid - particularly around warmup, ... and eating? I hear there is an outdoor tent, and see they are at least posting that you need to wear masks indoors.
> 
> We'll have our fam and another for that week. The group is somewhat spartan as far as pampered resort skiers go so a warmup break or two for a few minutes indoors should be fine.
> 
> We are going to play around with tactics - food in a bag and the warm up tent may be fine.
> 
> 2). What are the normal course hide out places for Gore? Feel free to pm me if you don't want to post. It would seem like north woods and ski bowl would be fine for mixed and limited abilities. Potentially also Cloud and headwaters. Thanks.
> 
> 3) I welcome any other interesting stuff within 30-60 minutes of Gore. I think some folks posted about Warrensburg another time. Is there a place where we can pick up hiking trail maps for short jaunts into the woods?
> 
> Thanks in advance and hope everyone has wonderful holidays.


Barkeaters chocolate in North Creek is a nice place with nice folks running it. 
Food's good but it’d be a chocolate diet, so there’s that.
If ya don’t wanna go inside a lodge at Gore just hit the Gondola a couple times for yer rest-bits. Y’all should fit in one.
How ya ski Gore (to me) depends on conditions/what’s open and lift line lengths.
We used to eat at the Oxbow Inn in Lake Pleasant or the Inn at Speaculator on the way home but ya might go that way. 

Harvey also knows some places into the woods, allegedly. ❄️ ??


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

There's really nowhere to "hide" on a holiday weekend. You can bring food and base out of your car if you get there early enough and park in the upper lot. Pee in the woods, and for number 2 wear a mask ?

Side rant, just please don't be one of those people running their motor and spewing shit into the atmosphere while you eat/yap on the phone. Unless it's 0 degrees you don't need the heat.


----------



## Low Angle Life

What about the guy who asks everyone before entering the Gondola if their vaxxed and then proceeds to take his mask off upon entering and then proceed to flap his lips the whole ride about his sweet PSIA deals...


----------



## snoloco

Low Angle Life said:


> What about the guy who asks everyone before entering the Gondola if their vaxxed and then proceeds to take his mask off upon entering and then proceed to flap his lips the whole ride about his sweet PSIA deals...


You guys making a huge deal over the gondolas returning to normal capacity. Killington has been filling their gondola cabins since they opened, and I've never had anyone ask me if I was vaccinated, or try to prevent me from getting on with them. If anyone wants to ride a gondola on a busy day, then they should expect to be riding with other people, and they should also expect that not everyone will be wearing masks, because even if it is "required", it is unenforceable. If you're not comfortable with that, then take a different lift. Stop overthinking this.


----------



## Low Angle Life

I was riding Gondolas all day yesterday both with and without people, really wasn't making a huge deal of it. Honestly I just found it to be bizarre behavior to be concerned enough with the vaxx status of your fellow riders to ask everyone before stepping in only to remove your mask entirely once everyone replied yes. 

Honestly having to hear all about his experiences as a PSIA member when I didn't ask is really what I'm trying to make a huge deal about .


----------



## TomCat

I didn't ski weekends/holidays last year so I can't comment on holiday crowds. I did find the lodges to be less crowded from 10:45-11:30; after the mid morning warming break and before lunch. It was a good time to have a big snack which let me put off lunch until after 1:00. Of course skiing when most ore eating makes for better skiing. If it's not too cold, a quick bite in the sun on the deck isn't bad. Also once the summit opens, the warming hut up top is a great place to hide out for a bit.

Merry Christmas everyone.

tom


----------



## abe

DomB said:


> Team -
> 
> 1) What are the tactics for skiing Gore in Covid - particularly around warmup, bathroom and eating? I hear there is an outdoor tent, and see they are at least posting that you need to wear masks indoors.
> 
> We'll have our fam and another for that week. The group is somewhat spartan as far as pampered resort skiers go so a warmup break or two for a few minutes indoors should be fine.
> 
> We are going to play around with tactics - food in a bag and the warm up tent may be fine.
> 
> Also, how crowded was Gore last Christmas week?
> 
> We are all vaxxed and boosted (kids just hit fully vaxxed) and will follow any rules like masks etc.
> 
> The preliminary info I am seeing is that vs. prior variants where you wanted exposure of 10 minutes or less, now you are looking at 6.5 minutes with Omicron's increased transmissibility.
> 
> 2). What are the normal course hide out places for Gore? Feel free to pm me if you don't want to post. It would seem like north woods and ski bowl would be fine for mixed and limited abilities. Potentially also Cloud and headwaters. Thanks.
> 
> 3) I welcome any other interesting stuff within 30-60 minutes of Gore. I think some folks posted about Warrensburg another time. Is there a place where we can pick up hiking trail maps for short jaunts into the woods?
> 
> Thanks in advance and hope everyone has wonderful holidays.


I think you can still leave bags on the bottom level of the base lodge and boot up there if you want. Lots of shelves of bags there

The summit lodge at the top where the old gondola terminated is usually pretty empty and we like to pack lunch and eat there. There are vending machines there

We have national geographic maps and ADK mountain club trail guide books of the adirondacks which are great. I'm not sure where near north creek you could find them

There are a lot of trails around the Ski Bowl park including some that come down from the garnet mines area where there are additional trails and the xc operation

Check out the Gore nordic area included with your tickets, which is open until like 6 under the lights, if it sounds like an interesting change of pace.

Regarding crowds I would get out of the base area ASAP and stay on the upper mountain lifts until after lunch, or if you have kids you could lap Sunway until the ADE line dies down. The lifts are being loaded somewhat more efficiently than last year

Face covering and open windows required in gondy


----------



## TomCat

DomB said:


> Team -
> 
> 
> 3) I welcome any other interesting stuff within 30-60 minutes of Gore. I think some folks posted about Warrensburg another time. Is there a place where we can pick up hiking trail maps for short jaunts into the woods?
> 
> Thanks in advance and hope everyone has wonderful holidays.


There are some nice snowshoe/XC trails off the north end of golf course rd. If the snow isn't too deep, hiking boots would be fine. Nice views of the river.

Also you may want to look up the "Chester challenge" which lists a few hiking trails in Chestertown. It includes a difficulty rating so you can decide what's appropriate for the conditions.

tom


----------



## Harvey

The graphics on the Gore summit forecast got a little less sucky after the 4PM update.





No more dripping icicles on Christmas Day. Doesn't mean that ZN has been removed from the forecast, but it's something.


----------



## Dmoss

tirolski said:


> Barkeaters chocolate in North Creek is a nice place with nice folks running it.
> Food's good but it’d be a chocolate diet, so there’s that.
> If ya don’t wanna go inside a lodge at Gore just hit the Gondola a couple times for yer rest-bits. Y’all should fit in one.
> How ya ski Gore (to me) depends on conditions/what’s open and lift line lengths.
> We used to eat at the Oxbow Inn in Lake Pleasant or the Inn at Speaculator on the way home but ya might go that way.
> 
> Harvey also knows some places into the woods, allegedly. ❄️ ??


If straight brook quad is open the straight brook lodge is a great bathroom and bagged lunch spot. Last year it was always empty around lunch time. 
Boot up in the parking lot. 
I doubt Burnt Ridge will be open, but if by some stroke of luck it is there is a warming hut on the top, another good empty lunch spot, no bathrooms though.


----------



## snoloco

Before the snowmaking upgrade, it took a week minimum to cover Echo and based on the webcam they started today. They haven't started on Cedars yet. So next Thursday is my guess for when it opens. Note that it may be quicker now with the upgraded snowmaking.


----------



## Cork

snoloco said:


> Before the snowmaking upgrade, it took a week minimum to cover Echo and based on the webcam they started today. They haven't started on Cedars yet. So next Thursday is my guess for when it opens. Note that it may be quicker now with the upgraded snowmaking.


They are blowing in Echo from just above Twister’s Little Sister down to the base as there is a NYSEF race next week.
Hawkeye was lit up today and Cloud/Headwaters will be online soon accessed by the Straightbrook and Summit lifts.
The Mt Ops crew has been working their asses off, and a WOOT WOOT to them!!⛷???


----------



## NorEaster27

Yes echo when open won’t be open to public as usual


----------



## tirolski

NorEaster27 said:


> Yes echo when open won’t be open to public as usual


That sucks. I had a M-F non holiday pass for a couple years the year before last and it was always open when it had snow. 
One of the best for cruising till the flats. Nice wide one too.


----------



## G.ski

snoloco said:


> You guys making a huge deal over the gondolas returning to normal capacity. Killington has been filling their gondola cabins since they opened, and I've never had anyone ask me if I was vaccinated, or try to prevent me from getting on with them. If anyone wants to ride a gondola on a busy day, then they should expect to be riding with other people, and they should also expect that not everyone will be wearing masks, because even if it is "required", it is unenforceable. If you're not comfortable with that, then take a different lift. Stop overthinking this.


lol I skied K yesterday and I tried to join a group of 3 on an *open-air quad* and was told in no uncertain terms that I was not welcomed to join the trio even though the lift line ops told me to join them. This pandemic is certainly useful to separate the assholes from everyone else!


----------



## Dmoss

There was no enforcing of the Gondola rule today. Wasn't too crowded, gondola line got a little long at times but moved quickly. AE2 had no line by mid morning. Good snow all day. They were prepping the loading zone of Straight Brook. I was told the goal is to get Hawkeye and Cloud to Headwaters open by Sunday. Headwaters looked ready, Hawkeye not so much.


----------



## snoloco

G.ski said:


> lol I skied K yesterday and I tried to join a group of 3 on an *open-air quad* and was told in no uncertain terms that I was not welcomed to join the trio even though the lift line ops told me to join them. This pandemic is certainly useful to separate the assholes from everyone else!


Which lift was this? My opinion is those people need to be sent to the back of the line.


----------



## Brownski

G.ski said:


> lol I skied K yesterday and I tried to join a group of 3 on an *open-air quad* and was told in no uncertain terms that I was not welcomed to join the trio even though the lift line ops told me to join them. This pandemic is certainly useful to separate the assholes from everyone else!


fuck those guys


snoloco said:


> Which lift was this? My opinion is those people need to be sent to the back of the line.


ha ha. Who’s gonna do that? You? You gonna lay down the law?


----------



## Harvey

snoloco said:


> Which lift was this? My opinion is those people need to be sent to the back of the line.


I think prison time or maybe they should be forced to ski at areas that dont have every lift running by Christmas.


----------



## snoloco

Harvey said:


> I think prison time or maybe they should be forced to ski at areas that dont have every lift running by Christmas.


Unfortunately there's a bunch of those this season, including my home mountain.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I think prison time or maybe they should be forced to ski at areas that dont have every lift running by Christmas.


Attaboy?


----------



## Tjf1967

G.ski said:


> lol I skied K yesterday and I tried to join a group of 3 on an *open-air quad* and was told in no uncertain terms that I was not welcomed to join the trio even though the lift line ops told me to join them. This pandemic is certainly useful to separate the assholes from everyone else!


Welcome to covid. Thank you I'll wait for the next lift.


----------



## snoloco

Tjf1967 said:


> Welcome to covid. Thank you I'll wait for the next lift.


You are not entitled to hold up the line and get your own chair. Imagine if you got on a plane and tried to take a whole row to yourself. You'd get kicked off.


----------



## Twirlnhurl

I was skiing at Mammoth a couple of weeks ago and the line for Chair 4 (a detachable Quad) was pretty long, but the resort had groupers keeping the chairs full and the lines moving. I was in a party of three, and the grouper paired us with a snowboarder from the singles line.

After we went through the RFID gates, he turned to me and said "The chair isn't big enough for four" and cut us off, sitting in the center of the chair so we couldn't get on. It happened really fast and frankly we were confused, so I am not really sure how he did it.

He rode up the chair in front of us by himself while we on the chair behind him, trying to figure out exactly who he thought he was.

When we got to the top of the lift, we figured out who he was... He was someone who didn't know how to ride a chairlift. At the unload position, he had the most awkward fall, sliding sideways down the unload, such that the lift operators had to stop the lift for a good two minutes while he got up. 

He shouldn't have been on the lift, and what he did was wrong. But I'm glad he didn't take us all down with him. If I fell like that every time I attempted to get off a lift, I would probably think four people is too many for a Quad chair as well. 

Sorry for the digression. The story reminded me of my last trip. I am excited to ski Gore later this season!


----------



## snoloco

Back to conditions, Gore is effectively closed today. Both the Adirondack Express and gondola are down, and the chairs aren't even on the AE2. Sunway is the only lift open.


----------



## Tjf1967

snoloco said:


> You are not entitled to hold up the line and get your own chair. Imagine if you got on a plane and tried to take a whole row to yourself. You'd get kicked off.


If three people didn't want me on their lift cause they are spoofed from covid why would force me way on?


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> Back to conditions, Gore is effectively closed today. Both the Adirondack Express and gondola are down, and the chairs aren't even on the AE2. Sunway is the only lift open.


Watched the bottom webcam and no gondola running but AE2 was spinning a couple hours or so ago.
Wonder if the lifts above it were still spinning.
Just checked the web page bear cub and sunway only ones running now.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

_"Snowmaking will get going again tomorrow evening. I need to get Hawkeye, Open Pit, and Echo as quickly as possible. Hopefully, skiing Hawkeye under the guns by Tuesday.

The Summit will open tomorrow, but just with Cloud and Headwaters that should spread people out a bit."_


----------



## snoloco

Tjf1967 said:


> If three people didn't want me on their lift cause they are spoofed from covid why would force me way on?


It's pretty simple. If you're skiing on a busy day, you should expect to be riding lifts with other people. If you're not comfortable riding a gondola with other people, then ride an open air chairlift. If you're not comfortable riding a chair with other people, then you shouldn't be skiing. This has nothing to do with what I'd personally do in this situation.


----------



## G.ski

snoloco said:


> Which lift was this? My opinion is those people need to be sent to the back of the line.


Ramshead at the start of the day. I prefer parking at Vale Road so easy to then ski back to the car and change at the end of the day.


----------



## G.ski

Tjf1967 said:


> Welcome to covid. Thank you I'll wait for the next lift.


Agreed. They started arguing with the lift ops so I just skated ahead and got a single ride myself. 

Love a vape ride first chair!


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

NYSkiBlog said:


> _Hopefully, skiing Hawkeye under the guns by Tuesday._


Maybe I'm incorrect but it feels like Gore prioritized getting open the entirety of the lower mountain and much of the North Side over the upper mountain this year. I know the weather was challenging but I've skied Hawkeye well before XMAS in years prior. On the other hand Belle has done a great job prioritizing their more challenging terrain with 5 open trails rated black diamond or above. Yes we can argue what counts as a trail, let alone an "expert" one at Belle, but my point stands. Dot was one of the first trails they even got open, and that was several weeks ago.


----------



## snoloco

G.ski said:


> Agreed. They started arguing with the lift ops so I just skated ahead and got a single ride myself.
> 
> Love a vape ride first chair!


Sounds like real assholes. Covid has been used to justify a lot of shitty behavior. I think people like this are right up there with the anti-maskers of last season. 



TheGreatAbyss said:


> Maybe I'm incorrect but it feels like Gore prioritized getting open the entirety of the lower mountain and much of the North Side over the upper mountain this year. I know the weather was challenging but I've skied Hawkeye well before XMAS in years prior.


That's true. I preferred the old strategy that got a variety of terrain open early. North Side is redundant with the front side in my opinion.


----------



## Cork

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Maybe I'm incorrect but it feels like Gore prioritized getting open the entirety of the lower mountain and much of the North Side over the upper mountain this year. I know the weather was challenging but I've skied Hawkeye well before XMAS in years prior. On the other hand Belle has done a great job prioritizing their more challenging terrain with 5 open trails rated black diamond or above. Yes we can argue what counts as a trail, let alone an "expert" one at Belle, but my point stands. Dot was one of the first trails they even got open a month ago.


Yes, you are incorrect. Gore always prioritizes getting the East side of the mountain first, and due to Covid they have expanded it to Tahawus and Sleeping Bear on the North Side. We had crazy warm temps this Fall, and the Mountain Ops crew has done an amazing effort to get open what is open. In years past we have had help from Mother Nature with some consistent early season snowfall, which has been absent albeit the 8" we got last weekend.
We got snake eyes with the storm last night, with cold temps low and the warmer moisture laden layer coming in over the top, resulting in a freezing rain from early this morning to early this afternoon, and ice on the detachable lifts and the trails until the temps finally cracked 32 this afternoon. Temps are around 33 now, and I just finished giving my driveway a good scrape down with the bucket on my tractor, and it was pretty thick.
Let's not complain on what we do not have, and be thankful for what we do  ⛷️

Merry Christmas and be well everyone!?


----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Maybe I'm incorrect but it feels like Gore prioritized getting open the entirety of the lower mountain and much of the North Side over the upper mountain this year. I know the weather was challenging but I've skied Hawkeye well before XMAS in years prior. On the other hand Belle has done a great job prioritizing their more challenging terrain with 5 open trails rated black diamond or above. Yes we can argue what counts as a trail, let alone an "expert" one at Belle, but my point stands. Dot was one of the first trails they even got open, and that was several weeks ago.



I Iove Gore's topography, four mountains. Within the ski area boundary is arguably the most interesting and diverse terrain in NY. When you have multiple peaks, you're going to have traverses in between.

If you have a simpler mountain like Belleayre, there are no required traverses to blow right away. If you want to open two black trails and two blue trails, you blow four trails.

To be fully open, Gore has six traverses, depending on how you count. At Gore to really get the summit open, you need Pine Knot, Tannery, Cloud and/or Headwaters before you add a black terrain beyond Top Ridge or Uncas. Think of how much snow making that requires.

Just saying, deciding what to blow at Gore may be more complicated than it is at Belle.









Gore Mountain Topography


Time to stop whining about flats spots at Gore.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## raisingarizona

G.ski said:


> lol I skied K yesterday and I tried to join a group of 3 on an *open-air quad* and was told in no uncertain terms that I was not welcomed to join the trio even though the lift line ops told me to join them. This pandemic is certainly useful to separate the assholes from everyone else!


I’m ok with that. Some people may have close family members with compromised immunities. Or, who knows? I don’t feel bothered if they are uncomfortable being around outsiders.


----------



## raisingarizona

snoloco said:


> You are not entitled to hold up the line and get your own chair. Imagine if you got on a plane and tried to take a whole row to yourself. You'd get kicked off.


Thats incredibly insensitive to others. If lines are that bad to the point you become this aggressive you probably are skiing at the wrong place.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I Iove Gore's topography, four mountains... When you have multiple peaks, you're going to have traverses in between.
> 
> To be fully open, Gore has six traverses, depending on how you count....Think of how much snow making that requires.


Thought this anonymous response to yer blog was funny. It wasn’t me, it was before my time here.

_Anonymous says:
July 11, 2011 at 6:43 pm
*Whiteface has the greatest vertical in the east, but Gore has the most horizontal.*_


----------



## snoloco

raisingarizona said:


> I’m ok with that. Some people may have close family members with compromised immunities. Or, who knows? I don’t feel bothered if they are uncomfortable being around outsiders.


If you're uncomfortable riding an open air quad with other people, then don't ski on a holiday weekend. No one forced you to.


----------



## raisingarizona

snoloco said:


> If you're uncomfortable riding an open air quad with other people, then don't ski on a holiday weekend. No one forced you to.


Well, if a couple of open seats were bothering me that much I imagine the crowds must have been pretty intense. I wouldn’t ski somewhere like that or once I was having those feelings l would know it was time for me to go home.

I’m starting to understand some posts better on these forums though. I get that if you drive pretty far to ski or buy a day ticket it’s pretty easy to get chapped when things aren’t as good as you’d like. That sort of skiing is expensive and makes one feel obligated to get the most of their day. That’s why I’ve always lived somewhere with a home mountain. If things suck it’s really easy for me to bail, give zero F’s and go home. I get to also go up for say, the last three hours on a Sunday afternoon while the majority of the weekend Phoenix crowd is packing up their gear and driving home. This week, I’ll probably get up to the ski area an hour before it opens in order to be way ahead of traffic, we’ll ski for two, maybe three hours and leave before the afternoon traffic jam develops.

So I get it but…..I still stand by my comments though, if you’re feeling angry and pissed off while spending a day skiing you might want to rethink your whole program.

PS. The Christmas morning shift is a damn fine way to escape the crowds.


----------



## snoloco

raisingarizona said:


> Well, if a couple of open seats were bothering me that much I imagine the crowds must have been pretty intense. I wouldn’t ski somewhere like that or once I was having those feelings l would know it was time for me to go home.


So if you're boarding a plane and you throw your bag on the seat next to you to block it, is that something you're cool with? Same situation here. Not sure why you're siding with the assholes who rudely blocked a single rider from entering and then started arguing with the lifties about it.

Gore's website says this about lift capacity, and it's the same at Whiteface and Belleayre:
"Gondola and chairlifts will be loaded based on demand. Expect to ride with others. If you have concerns riding the gondola, please use open-air chairlifts."

This is what Killington's site says:
"Masks will not be required in lift lines or on lifts, and lifts will be loaded to full capacity with mixed groups."

This is what Stratton's site says:
"There are no capacity restrictions on our lifts or in our lift lines."

In all cases, it's pretty clear what the expectation is.


----------



## raisingarizona

snoloco said:


> So if you're boarding a plane and you throw your bag on the seat next to you to block it, is that something you're cool with? Same situation here. Not sure why you're siding with the assholes who rudely blocked a single rider from entering and then started arguing with the lifties about it.
> 
> Gore's website says this about lift capacity, and it's the same at Whiteface and Belleayre:
> "Gondola and chairlifts will be loaded based on demand. Expect to ride with others. If you have concerns riding the gondola, please use open-air chairlifts."
> 
> This is what Killington's site says:
> "Masks will not be required in lift lines or on lifts, and lifts will be loaded to full capacity with mixed groups."
> 
> This is what Stratton's site says:
> "There are no capacity restrictions on our lifts or in our lift lines."
> 
> In all cases, it's pretty clear what the expectation is.


Ahh, I see your point but I wouldn’t let it bother me. If it really has that much impact on your ski day I’d suggest finding a different place to ski or skipping busy periods all together. There’s definitely a negative impact on people’s overall behavior when they are in overly crowded places and situations. Personally I don’t think humans are meant to live like that. I know I’m definitely not meant to be around it.

Snowbowl is loading chairs but if a group asks to be on their own the lifties respect that here. I don’t mind, barely anyone has been making those requests and as I’ve mentioned, if it’s the kind of busy where I don’t think it’s fun any longer I leave.


----------



## Brownski

Stoicism, Sno. Look it up. It will help


----------



## Doghouse

I try to look at the bright side of reduced lift loading which is less trail congestion - especially early season. What’s the impact on lift wait time - maybe 5-10 minutes , tops? Less crowded trails = a better skiing experience - IMO.


----------



## Tjf1967

snoloco said:


> So if you're boarding a plane and you throw your bag on the seat next to you to block it, is that something you're cool with? Same situation here. Not sure why you're siding with the assholes who rudely blocked a single rider from entering and then started arguing with the lifties about it.
> 
> Gore's website says this about lift capacity, and it's the same at Whiteface and Belleayre:
> "Gondola and chairlifts will be loaded based on demand. Expect to ride with others. If you have concerns riding the gondola, please use open-air chairlifts."
> 
> This is what Killington's site says:
> "Masks will not be required in lift lines or on lifts, and lifts will be loaded to full capacity with mixed groups."
> 
> This is what Stratton's site says:
> "There are no capacity restrictions on our lifts or in our lift lines."
> 
> In all cases, it's pretty clear what the expectation is.


Planes have a finite number is seats. Lifts just keep spinning. 
You're not wrong but it's not all about you.


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Stoicism, Sno. Look it up. It will help


_*Sno*w*icism* : ... _
Looked it up and found a helpful discussion of The Word ... by a preacher in Boston, so there’s that.

Merry Christmas y’all.


----------



## snoloco

Tjf1967 said:


> Planes have a finite number is seats. Lifts just keep spinning.
> You're not wrong but it's not all about you.


Lifts have a finite capacity too. Lifts are also open air, while planes are enclosed. We can keep doing this, but you know I'm right. You admitted it.


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> We can keep doing this, but you know I'm right. You admitted it.


"_We can keep doing this, but you know I'm right. You admitted it."_, 
sounds as if it could be a dang snoicism. Attaboy ?


----------



## Ripitz

I’d ride a lift with you Sno but we’re not sharing a joint unless you show me a negative rapid test.


----------



## NorEaster27

Anyone on the hill? Conditions?


----------



## G.ski

raisingarizona said:


> I’m ok with that. Some people may have close family members with compromised immunities. Or, who knows? I don’t feel bothered if they are uncomfortable being around outsiders.


Hey I'm OK with it too. I didn't just barge into their group, lift ops told me to ride with them. I didn't mind riding alone either and I want none of any arguing between lift ops and riders. I'm there to ski and have fun, not argue. 

Thoroughly enjoyed my vape ride!


----------



## Cork

They opened Cloud to Headwaters and Little Cloud today, and although it was not overly crowded today, it definitely alleviated the long lift lines at the base. Condtions were variable throughout the mountain as the weather yesterday was miserable, trails ranged from frozen cordoroy to softer mgs. Again, great job by Mt Ops!


----------



## Harvey

Thank you @Cork, seriously way to bring it.

I wish I had had a chance to see the Bearcam today.

Any body see anything set up on Hawkeye?


----------



## Harvey

tirolski said:


> "_We can keep doing this, but you know I'm right. You admitted it."_



Are you saying its sig worthy?

You got to admit @snoloco it would be a killer sig for you. No prisoners!


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Are you saying its sig worthy?
> 
> You got to admit @snoloco it would be a killer sig for you. No prisoners!


If I had to pic one I’d roll with this oldie from a Yankee great for myself. 








						"In theory there is no difference between theory and practice - in practice there is" (Yogi Berra) - PubMed
					

"In theory there is no difference between theory and practice - in practice there is" (Yogi Berra)




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



For sno, ... to each their own.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Stoicism, Sno. Look it up. It will help


I doubt it


----------



## NorEaster27

Very empty


----------



## DomB

Harvey said:


> View attachment 11617View attachment 11618


Nice Harv! We should be on mountain tomorrow. 

1. Why is there no line - what time were you on the chair line? 

2. Were you heading to wood in to high peaks quad for Cloud - > headwaters? 

Have fun to all!


----------



## Warp daddy

Tjf1967 said:


> Planes have a finite number is seats. Lifts just keep spinning.
> You're not wrong but it's not all about you.


Someday hopefully the behavior implied in that last sentence sinks in .


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Warp daddy said:


> Someday hopefully the behavior implied in that last sentence sinks in .


Everyone's anxiety is up over the pandemic. That's true even for the most hard core science deniers. Everyone should chill and give each other a little slack until we come to a consensus about work and public life needs to be conducted going forward.

mm


----------



## Warp daddy

Milo Maltbie said:


> Everyone's anxiety is up over the pandemic. That's true even for the most hard core science deniers. Everyone should chill and give each other a little slack until we come to a consensus about work and public life needs to be conducted going forward.
> 
> mm


Focus on what you CAN do and quit bitching about trivialities like such first world problems about having to wait for a damn ski lift ....chillax and celebrate that you are fortunate enough to be healthy , outside and enjoying life . 

Christ i d hate to see some when a REAL problem occurs in their life or to someone thay care about


----------



## tirolski

Just movin a lollipop.

Looks like the lift starts at the large iced-over lake.




Watched it for a few minutes. Lots of folks stopped to take pictures. 
why wouldn’t ya?


----------



## lukoson

Cold and gray today. Definitely hard and fast. Still had some fun. The inverted sky was awesome. They did put a ski patrol on our gondola with me and my two sons. I made a small protest to the lifty but I don’t think she heard me under my ski mask. we all kept our mask on and it was nice to chat with him. Given he works for the mountain I’m sure he’s required to be vaxed so more comfortable with him than a random stranger.


----------



## Harvey

DomB said:


> Nice Harv! We should be on mountain tomorrow.
> 
> 1. Why is there no line - what time were you on the chair line?
> 
> 2. Were you heading to wood in to high peaks quad for Cloud - > headwaters?
> 
> Have fun to all!


Yes and yes.

We didn't last too long my daughter got cold. Hoping to last longer tomorrow.

I thought the snow was good. Better than I expected. Dusting tonight?


----------



## NorEaster27

Hard and fast but I love those conditions, was decently chilly and damp given actually temps were warm


----------



## Andy_ROC

My wife and I were thinking about going to Gore MLK weekend either Saturday or Sunday but tickets are already sold out


----------



## Warp daddy

NorEaster27 said:


> Hard and fast but I love those conditions, was decently chilly and damp given actually temps were warm


Yeah its fun to let em run as long as there is a minimum of Death Cookies


----------



## Green light

Lukoson, fuck your small protest. You know the policy. Ride the AE in the open air if you are afraid. Why would you even post such a statement?


----------



## Cork

Well now GL, just tell how us you really feel!!  

Pretty good day today, crowds were manageable for a holiday, but still robust. The top skied really well and the inversion was truly a sight to behold. I'm a morning guy, and there have been many people arriving as I am leaving. so conditions could be variable in the pm, Blowing hard on Hawkeye, and Burnt Ridge. Think positive and pray for snow!!! ❄️ ?  ⛷️


----------



## Green light

I did.


----------



## Brownski

Let’s all be nice to the patrollers. Many (most?) of them are volunteers and I have recently learned that OEC is a LOT of work to get through.


----------



## NorEaster27

Cork said:


> Well now GL, just tell how us you really feel!!
> 
> Pretty good day today, crowds were manageable for a holiday, but still robust. The top skied really well and the inversion was truly a sight to behold. I'm a morning guy, and there have been many people arriving as I am leaving. so conditions could be variable in the pm, Blowing hard on Hawkeye, and Burnt Ridge. Think positive and pray for snow!!! ❄️ ?  ⛷️


Crowds were non existent my first four runs


----------



## Cork

Brownski said:


> Let’s all be nice to the patrollers. Many (most?) of them are volunteers and I have recently learned that OEC is a LOT of work to get through.


I don't think there was any disrespect thrown at the Patroller whatsoever. The shade was to L


----------



## Green light

Correct Cork.


----------



## Harvey

Milo Maltbie said:


> chill and give each other a little slack


This.

Pandemic stress. Coming up on two years is a long time.


----------



## Green light

No stress Harv. Businesses have instituted policies to survive. I don’t embrace some, but oblige. Dude chose to publicly object to a person doing their job. He had options to ride other lifts.


----------



## Brownski

All good. I didn’t think GL was throwing shade towards Patrol


----------



## TomCat

The lifties are part of the crew that makes skiing possible so cut them as much slack as possible. They have to deal with customers that want to ride solo followed by someone that wants the chair full. I’m sure it gets old really fast. 

Tom


----------



## Ripitz

TomCat said:


> The lifties are part of the crew that makes skiing possible so cut them as much slack as possible. They have to deal with customers that want to ride solo followed by someone that wants the chair full. I’m sure it gets old really fast.
> 
> Tom


That’s on top of the bullwheel blues


----------



## lukoson

It’s all good. She asked if we can go with another and I asked if we can go alone. I didn’t even know who or how many she was putting in the lift with us until we started loading up. I wasn’t protesting but thought I’d ask because we have been trying to be super safe since my mom is immunocompromised and would generally feel safer alone. I was totally fine with it and just thought it wouldn’t hurt to ask. And again had an awesome conversation with him so glad he was with us.


----------



## Dmoss

Andy_ROC said:


> My wife and I were thinking about going to Gore MLK weekend either Saturday or Sunday but tickets are already sold out


Keep checking back, if we get more snow and they can open more terrain they should release more tickets.


----------



## Harvey

So far no mixed precip, just maybe a half an inch of snow.


----------



## Harvey

Snowing hard now, excellent first rips

Maybe best daddy daughter run ever

Patrol said maybe tomorrow Hawkeye. They gave the impression it was extremely difficult skiing today.


----------



## tirolski

Ya can buy 1 ticket at WF for today at $115 and another for tomorrow for $109 *or* 2 consecutive days for the* non-discounted* price of $414.
Who programs this stuff and/or debugs it? Or does it work as intended?


----------



## tirolski

Hell with it, just go for the 5-dayer week. Only $2590.


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> Maybe best daddy daughter run ever


Daughter and I have had some great moments skiing, but this was really the first time I remember skiing side by side for such a long stretch.

On Showcase, for our first run in the corduroy, great snow, no scratch for 1000 vert, no one else in sight. Moving through all those Showcase steps, it was something else.

Somehow at that precise pitch we were in synch. On more gradual stuff, we couldn't really stay together in the same way.

Anyway. Big dad smile.


----------



## TomCat

tirolski said:


> Hell with it, just go for the 5-dayer week. Only $2590.
> View attachment 11648


Showing my age, but I recall Sy Symms saying an educated consumer is our best customer. 

Tom


----------



## Dmoss

It was a great morning, the 1-2 inches of fresh snow really helped. Things got a little hectic as the day went on. Crowds were biggest i've ever seen in my few short years at Gore. Too many people on the summit filtering down to just Cloud. We really need Hawkeye to open. As my son said "welcome to the bowling alley" . Once you got past Cloud, Headwaters to Tannery was very nice and even kept snow late into the day.


----------



## Harvey

Dmoss said:


> 1-2 inches of fresh snow


Gore called it nothing, I'm calling it an inch:









Gore Mountain Snow Totals 2021-2022


Gore Mountain Snow Totals 2021 - 2022: Count on NYSkiBlog for the Gore Mountain snow data that isn't published on any other website.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## DomB

Dmoss said:


> It was a great morning, the 1-2 inches of fresh snow really helped. Things got a little hectic as the day went on. Crowds were biggest i've ever seen in my few short years at Gore. Too many people on the summit filtering down to just Cloud. We really need Hawkeye to open. As my son said "welcome to the bowling alley" . Once you got past Cloud, Headwaters to Tannery was very nice and even kept snow late into the day.


Fun day today with the family. Skied with Todd out of the ski school and saw Tomcat (I think) on the bunny slope with my daughter. 

Skied Cloud in the afternoon. That was interesting. 

Good family ski day.


----------



## Harvey

Daddy I want to poach that


----------



## TomCat

DomB said:


> Fun day today with the family. Skied with Todd out of the ski school and saw Tomcat (I think) on the bunny slope with my daughter.
> 
> Skied Cloud in the afternoon. That was interesting.
> 
> Good family ski day.


I wasn’t teaching kids this morning. But I think tom McP was. I was at the Poma teaching four young ladies. 

Today, there was a 5 minute log jam on cloud around 1:00. A lot of people that didn’t really belong there. 

Tom


----------



## NorEaster27

how was it today, debating tomorrow


----------



## TomCat

It was really good early. By early afternoon a lot of stuff was getting skied off. But my last run down wild air was really good. So a bit of hit or miss in the afternoon. 
Hawkeye had huge moguls. Maybe that’s why there was so much traffic on cloud. 

Tom


----------



## Milo Maltbie

TomCat said:


> Today, there was a 5 minute log jam on cloud around 1:00. A lot of people that didn’t really belong there.
> 
> Tom



Where was the logjam?


mm


----------



## DomB

TomCat said:


> I wasn’t teaching kids this morning. But I think tom McP was. I was at the Poma teaching four young ladies.
> 
> Today, there was a 5 minute log jam on cloud around 1:00. A lot of people that didn’t really belong there.
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom. I did Cloud during a lesson with Todd D (who was great) probably around that time but apparently before the log jam; no problem on it, it was just with the luge-like conditions I could imagine a lot of issues there! I was glad I went though; my son is a fairly strong skier but I don't think those were the right conditions to bring him to Cloud on - at least I know now!


----------



## DomB

TomCat said:


> It was really good early. By early afternoon a lot of stuff was getting skied off. But my last run down wild air was really good. So a bit of hit or miss in the afternoon.
> Hawkeye had huge moguls. Maybe that’s why there was so much traffic on cloud.
> 
> Tom


Hawkeye must have been fun. I didn't realize it was open. But anyway, this one is a family trip so I would say 20% of my time has been bunny slope, 40% sunway and the rest some of the blues around the main area and north quad.


----------



## DomB

NorEaster27 said:


> how was it today, debating tomorrow


I had a lot of fun, but today's conditions were worse than yesterday. Started out fast and firm; then it became skied off and some sugar snow on the sides. 

There was light rain later/mist that was softening things, but i don't think it will be helpful when temps drop tonight. 

I would expect fast and firm at best. Maybe hawkeye is nice because they blew it?


----------



## DomB

DomB said:


> Fun day today with the family. Skied with Todd out of the ski school and saw Tomcat (I think) on the bunny slope with my daughter.
> 
> Skied Cloud in the afternoon. That was interesting.
> 
> Good family ski day.


Big thank you to Tom Tom! We bumped into him on sunway with a heard of kids, and in 60 seconds he gave the group some very helpful and kind nuggets. TomTom, when Covid permits, I owe you a beer - thank you for the kindness.


----------



## DomB

DomB said:


> Thanks, Tom. I did Cloud during a lesson with Todd D (who was great) probably around that time but apparently before the log jam; no problem on it, it was just with the luge-like conditions I could imagine a lot of issues there! I was glad I went though; my son is a fairly strong skier but I don't think those were the right conditions to bring him to Cloud on - at least I know now!


Sorry to crash the threat - Todd D was yesterday. Cloud was rough then; I could imagine substantially worse.


----------



## TomCat

Milo Maltbie said:


> TomCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, there was a 5 minute log jam on cloud around 1:00. A lot of people that didn’t really belong there.
> 
> Tom
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the logjam?
> 
> 
> mm
Click to expand...

The log jam was where you can take either cloud or upper steilhang (which was closed). 

Tom


----------



## Cork

Milo Maltbie said:


> TomCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the logjam?
> 
> 
> mm
> 
> 
> 
> The log jam was where you can take either cloud or upper steilhang (which was closed).
> 
> Tom
Click to expand...

The "logjam" was the island on Cloud with the big curve just above "the old" lower steilhang. It has been a clusterfuck alley since the summit opening earlier this week, and gets worse soon after opening at 9am, because it is/was the only way down. They were blowing the far side of the island, which is the runout curve between upper and "the old" lower steilhang. With that open tomorrow (hopefully) and Hawkeye, it should alleviate the slick conditions there.


----------



## raisingarizona

Milo Maltbie said:


> Where was the logjam?
> 
> 
> mm


----------



## Dmoss

With Hawkeye open people seemed to spread out and things got much better by Cloud. Hawkeye was a lot of fun yesterday, we were able to catch it just after they dropped the rope. This morning it was pretty icy and firm, it got warm as the day went on and everything softened up. Was spring conditions today, tomorrow may be interesting.


----------



## DomB

We had a lot of fun today - basically spring conditions by 11:30 (which is a little sad in late December). 

As I was driving in this morning, I was going on to the family about how it would be icy and to be cautious because we had gotten a frozen precip dusting in the valley. I was very, very wrong; it was great skiing.

We snagged both the first carpet and J bar 'chair', and my son and I got up to Hawkeye around 11:30. It was the highest he's been on a mountain, so that was cool. Hawkeye was a blast, with the largest whales up top that I've seen at gore into that one steep section, and then fun good sized bumps lower down. My daughter had a blast on twister, which is cool because two ski days ago she walked down part of lower Sunway right before Pete's Paradise. 

Fun family moment with my son skiing an ungroomed Hawkeye pretty well with large whales (with good late morning/afternoon snow). Honestly, if I had realized there would be whales I would not have taken him. Bumps would have been fine for him. He did well with one fall that turned into a bit of a scoot.


----------



## Dmoss

DomB said:


> We had a lot of fun today - basically spring conditions by 11:30 (which is a little sad in late December).
> 
> As I was driving in this morning, I was going on to the family about how it would be icy and to be cautious because we had gotten a frozen precip dusting in the valley. I was very, very wrong; it was great skiing.
> 
> We snagged both the first carpet and J bar 'chair', and my son and I got up to Hawkeye around 11:30. It was the highest he's been on a mountain, so that was cool. Hawkeye was a blast, with the largest whales up top that I've seen at gore into that one steep section, and then fun good sized bumps lower down. My daughter had a blast on twister, which is cool because two ski days ago she walked down part of lower Sunway right before Pete's Paradise.
> 
> Fun family moment with my son skiing an ungroomed Hawkeye pretty well with large whales (with good late morning/afternoon snow). Honestly, if I had realized there would be whales I would not have taken him. Bumps would have been fine for him. He did well with one fall that turned into a bit of a scoot.


Ski firsts are more memorable than than those other firsts, like walking and talking. Or is that just my family? ?


----------



## tirolski

If ya wore a grey coat would ya be invisible?


----------



## Kleetus

Today was better than I expected. Crusty first run down Topridge at the open but still carveable. Only softened more and more each run in-between cloud layers til the fog moved in. Hawkeye was good also and got many bump laps in on the half ungroomed side on semi soft snow in the fog. 

Called it at 1:30 after skiing in the rain that started about an hour earlier. Was pouring when I left. 

Hoping 2022 brings better weather!


----------



## DomB

Kleetus said:


> Today was better than I expected. Crusty first run down Topridge at the open but still carveable. Only softened more and more each run in-between cloud layers til the fog moved in. Hawkeye was good also and got many bump laps in on the half ungroomed side on semi soft snow in the fog.
> 
> Called it at 1:30 after skiing in the rain that started about an hour earlier. Was pouring when I left.
> 
> Hoping 2022 brings better weather!


My fam called it at 12; our friends up with left the mountain at 3:30. Apparently it turned to snow up top. We enjoyed the snow. But I was focused on making sure no one got hit or hit in the intermittent fog clouds of doom.

We are heading over to the ski bowl for our second annual new year's eve night ski. 

Our school on LI is giving the kids the option of school remotely due to the spike (if you look at the math you see NY metro is 20% of the country's new covid cases daily . . . .).

I am off to Thursday next week so we may just stay up this week and do remote, which means midweek non-holiday skiing - my holy grail so to speak : ) Keep your fingers crossed.

We need to be up next weekend anyway because the kids are starting the 6 week program.


----------



## tirolski

It’s gonna turn cold.
Better skiing is ahead.
Stay safe.


----------



## TomCat

Kleetus said:


> Today was better than I expected. Crusty first run down Topridge at the open but still carveable. Only softened more and more each run in-between cloud layers til the fog moved in. Hawkeye was good also and got many bump laps in on the half ungroomed side on semi soft snow in the fog.
> 
> Called it at 1:30 after skiing in the rain that started about an hour earlier. Was pouring when I left.
> 
> Hoping 2022 brings better weather!


Around 1:00, I was getting rained on sitting on the north quad. about half way up it was a mix and by the time I got to the saddle it was all snow. Skied down wild air and no precipitation at the bottom. But I was wet and decided ho head home. 
I thought conditions held up pretty well today. Happy new year and stay safe.

tom


----------



## Harvey

DomB said:


> We need to be up next weekend anyway because the kids are starting the 6 week program.



We did that one year. A lot of driving but well worth it.


----------



## DomB

Some heavy rain near Route 8 in Johnsburg about 10 min away from Gore parking lot this am.


----------



## Cork

Good day on the hill today, albeit tough to see at times. We made our way around the Summit, Topridge, North and East sides and the soft snow with the smooth grooming provided a welcome to the new year. Crowds were very light in the am, and picking up when I left at 12:30.


----------



## DomB

Echo Cork. Hawkeye was quite fun and good snow, mostly groomed out so the whales are gone. We did some laps on it in the morning with my son and our friend's daughter. When we skied that, it was in heavy fog. Spring conditions aside from the fog. Called it around 1:30. Topridge was fun with some patchy spots that made it interesting. 

Lowest number of skiers I've seen at Gore, though someone still managed to ski over the back of my skis, dropping an 'on your right' on Wild Air (if you're on this blog, please don't do that anymore). Not sure how on earth there was any need for that, but it was a good day skiing!


----------



## Petronio

Skied today . . . we drove up last night and stayed at the Super 8 in Warrensburg as I did not want to do a 5:30 a.m. departure from Poughkeepsie. (Clean and cheap -- would stay again.) Got there before they started sending people up. Early runs were hard and fast, but hard to see because of ice coming down instead of snow. Finally late morning it turned to actual snow. Conditions were a lot better than I expected . . .

Showcase: Getting bad in some spots, generally solid coverage. Skier's right is for adventurous skiers only.
Twister: Very good cover, was skiing nicely late morning and early afternoon. They have done a great job laying down a solid base for rest of season.
Tahawus: Good cover, skied very nicely the entire way.
Sleeping Bear: Upper trail sketchy as always, not the greatest skiing. Tahawus the better choice for now.
Wild Air: Good cover.
Quicksilver: Very upper part of trail could use some snow -- always seems to get scraped off. Rest of trail has good cover, once the snow starts coming down should bump up nicely.

Upper mountain was closed due to (from what I heard) staffing shortages due to COVID. You could take the gondola but the only trails available were Foxlair and Ruby Run. Went we went up in the morning and found out we were being denied Topridge and Hawkeye, it was so foggy we had no desire to do Foxlair so took Ruby Run back to Tahawus.

Also apparently closed due to COVID: fireplaces where you can warm kids' frozen toes, or even an outdoor fire pit -- because it spreads so easily in the open air!! But don't worry, even though you are at risk waiting in line for food, your risk plummets when you walk 20 feet into the next room and sit down to eat. (OK, enough of my complaining about the inane rules laid down by state mandarins.)

Overall a very good day of skiing, and conditions better than I had hoped given last week's weather. Kudos to Gore staff for keeping the trails in good shape.

Petronio


----------



## Cork

Petronio said:


> Upper mountain was closed due to (from what I heard) staffing shortages due to COVID. You could take the gondola but the only trails available were Foxlair and Ruby Run. Went we went up in the morning and found out we were being denied Topridge and Hawkeye, it was so foggy we had no desire to do Foxlair so took Ruby Run back to Tahawus.


Not sure where you got your information, but it was not due to Covid, rather Mother Nature and frozen conditions.


Petronio said:


> Also apparently closed due to COVID: fireplaces where you can warm kids' frozen toes, or even an outdoor fire pit -- because it spreads so easily in the open air!! But don't worry, even though you are at risk waiting in line for food, your risk plummets when you walk 20 feet into the next room and sit down to eat. (OK, enough of my complaining about the inane rules laid down by state mandarins.)


The Fireplace at The Saddle Lodge has been operational and burning all season. I will say that that they have been lacking on the patio fireplaces this year.


Petronio said:


> Overall a very good day of skiing, and conditions better than I had hoped given last week's weather. Kudos to Gore staff for keeping the trails in good shape.
> 
> Petronio


Yes, with the weather changes that occurred overnight and throughout the day, condtions were good.


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> Not sure where you got your information, but it was not due to Covid, rather Mother Nature and frozen conditions.


The groomers couldn’t groom it up top too, 
It’s not that many trails and most of em already opened were blues? 

Other trails elsewhere on the mountain were open.
Initially the web page said the upper lifts would be open today. 
It’s a holiday weekend, allegedly.


----------



## Harvey

@Cork or @DomB ...would you call the snow today measurable? How much?

Gore can record zero when I see accumulations.









Gore Mountain Snow Totals 2021-2022


Gore Mountain Snow Totals 2021 - 2022: Count on NYSkiBlog for the Gore Mountain snow data that isn't published on any other website.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Cork

tirolski said:


> The groomers couldn’t groom it up top too,
> It’s not that many trails and most of em already opened were blues?
> 
> Other trails elsewhere on the mountain were open.
> Initially the web page said the upper lifts would be open today.
> It’s a holiday weekend, allegedly.


The temps didn't drop until around 5am and it was a choice of redo the lower mt and make it skiable or make an attempt to just get cloud/headwaters open. Easy decision. It was slick at my HQ this morning when I was out with the dogs at 7.
Why do you feel you feel that you can make your assumptions from watching the webcam? The webpage is based upon planned/weather condtions, and clearly state that; so if the weather changes, which it did, it is what it is.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Petronio said:


> Skied today . . . we drove up last night and stayed at the Super 8 in Warrensburg as I did not want to do a 5:30 a.m. departure from Poughkeepsie. (Clean and cheap -- would stay again.) Got there before they started sending people up. Early runs were hard and fast, but hard to see because of ice coming down instead of snow. Finally late morning it turned to actual snow. Conditions were a lot better than I expected . . .
> 
> Showcase: Getting bad in some spots, generally solid coverage. Skier's right is for adventurous skiers only.
> Twister: Very good cover, was skiing nicely late morning and early afternoon. They have done a great job laying down a solid base for rest of season.
> Tahawus: Good cover, skied very nicely the entire way.
> Sleeping Bear: Upper trail sketchy as always, not the greatest skiing. Tahawus the better choice for now.
> Wild Air: Good cover.
> Quicksilver: Very upper part of trail could use some snow -- always seems to get scraped off. Rest of trail has good cover, once the snow starts coming down should bump up nicely.
> 
> Upper mountain was closed due to (from what I heard) staffing shortages due to COVID. You could take the gondola but the only trails available were Foxlair and Ruby Run. Went we went up in the morning and found out we were being denied Topridge and Hawkeye, it was so foggy we had no desire to do Foxlair so took Ruby Run back to Tahawus.
> 
> Also apparently closed due to COVID: fireplaces where you can warm kids' frozen toes, or even an outdoor fire pit -- because it spreads so easily in the open air!! But don't worry, even though you are at risk waiting in line for food, your risk plummets when you walk 20 feet into the next room and sit down to eat. (OK, enough of my complaining about the inane rules laid down by state mandarins.)
> 
> Overall a very good day of skiing, and conditions better than I had hoped given last week's weather. Kudos to Gore staff for keeping the trails in good shape.
> 
> Petronio


Like the genius that came up with the idea to take the chairs out of the main room in the base lodge? Resulting in everyone sitting and eating jammed together in the back rooms and downstairs, more dangerous than if they were spread more evenly throughout the building.


----------



## Moe

Alfredeneumann said:


> Like the genius that came up with the idea to take the chairs out of the main room in the base lodge? Resulting in everyone sitting and eating jammed together in the back rooms and downstairs, more dangerous than if they were spread more evenly throughout the building.


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> The temps didn't drop until around 5am and it was a choice of redo the lower mt and make it skiable or make an attempt to just get cloud/headwaters open. Easy decision. It was slick at my HQ this morning when I was out with the dogs at 7.
> Why do you feel you feel that you can make your assumptions from watching the webcam? The webpage is based upon planned/weather condtions, and clearly state that; so if the weather changes, which it did, it is what it is.


I read their snow/lift report not the web cam.
It looked like they planned to have em running.
I have no idea why they didn’t run em, what ya say makes some sense.
They know Mtn Ops better than I.

Topridge pod wasn’t running either & has nothing to do with cloud/headwaters, 
it was what it was.


----------



## Petronio

Cork said:


> Not sure where you got your information


Good question, there is nothing anywhere at the base indicating what is open and what isn't. (Maybe I missed it but I looked a few places.) I asked one of the lifties at the gondola loading station-- reply was "I don't know, they don't tell us anything." So I guess it is customers and staff to guess and gossip.


----------



## abe

Thanks for the Super 8 review I will add that to my possible bag of tricks to pull off a Gore trek!


----------



## snoloco

Petronio said:


> Good question, there is nothing anywhere at the base indicating what is open and what isn't. (Maybe I missed it but I looked a few places.) I asked one of the lifties at the gondola loading station-- reply was "I don't know, they don't tell us anything." So I guess it is customers and staff to guess and gossip.


By saying nothing, rumors start to spread, and quickly become "fact" because there's no other information. A little communication goes a long way.


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> By saying nothing, rumors start to spread, and quickly become "fact" because there's no other information. A little communication goes a long way.


Rumor isn’t open yet, neither is Lies, just saying.


----------



## Cork

Alfredeneumann said:


> Like the genius that came up with the idea to take the chairs out of the main room in the base lodge? Resulting in everyone sitting and eating jammed together in the back rooms and downstairs, more dangerous than if they were spread more evenly throughout the building.


And her name is Safety Cindy!


----------



## DomB

Harvey said:


> @Cork or @DomB ...would you call the snow today measurable? How much?
> 
> Gore can record zero when I see accumulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gore Mountain Snow Totals 2021-2022
> 
> 
> Gore Mountain Snow Totals 2021 - 2022: Count on NYSkiBlog for the Gore Mountain snow data that isn't published on any other website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com


We left after 2 runs due to the hockey rink nature of some of the trails (Sunway was super firm of the quad, but 3b into far right of showcase was suprisingly good. 

I think an inch is fair. We were there like 10-12 (we never show up late, it was just day 6 of skiing in a row!)


----------



## DomB

Cork said:


> The temps didn't drop until around 5am and it was a choice of redo the lower mt and make it skiable or make an attempt to just get cloud/headwaters open. Easy decision. It was slick at my HQ this morning when I was out with the dogs at 7.
> Why do you feel you feel that you can make your assumptions from watching the webcam? The webpage is based upon planned/weather condtions, and clearly state that; so if the weather changes, which it did, it is what it is.


Agree with Cork on this one. I was pretty sure it was going to be quite firm as we had two days of 40 degree spring snow (which is really just melting snow) followed by temps low enough for snow. 

If that happens late enough in the game, you really can't groom, or you have to choose what you groom; if you groom it early (which may be what happened on sunway) it just turns into groomed-looking ice or firm.

It was basically a thaw freeze. 

I am a pretty strong skier but I don't think Hawkeye would have been much fun on the conditions yesterday, and I had fun when the large whales were up there before they groomed it out. Two years ago I skied Lies right after a thaw freeze when I was sure they wouldn't open it but it was the last day of a trip. Fun, but there was a turn/slide-for life in there or two with some blue ice stuff under some dust in places. That's about as risky as I get with pushing conditions. 

It was still a fun day!

I ended up coming back down to LI; I am thinking about going up today and skiing Tues/Wed and either waiting for the family up this weekend, or coming back down and going up with them.


----------



## Brownski

I’m an advocate for doubling up- groom it early to flatten and spread it out, let it freeze, then groom it again after. That’s more expensive in fuel and HR costs though. Most hills just wait and groom after.


----------



## DomB

Guys - random aside - anyone want to meet up for some runs on Tuesday and Wednesday? Heavily leaning toward heading up tonight and skiing a few days ahead of the weekend. 

LMK and I can PM you. I am boosted and on the more cautious side of things. Would be ok taking a chair w no mask or Gondi with mask. 

Best D


----------



## 64ER

DomB said:


> Guys - random aside - anyone want to meet up for some runs on Tuesday and Wednesday? Heavily leaning toward heading up tonight and skiing a few days ahead of the weekend.
> 
> LMK and I can PM you. I am boosted and on the more cautious side of things. Would be ok taking a chair w no mask or Gondi with mask.
> 
> Best D


DomB,

I am there on Thursday with my adult Secret Society group in the AM. I am available for trouble in the PM however.

Tom-Tom


----------



## SudsNBumps

I had to get some house work done so it was either yesterday or today...not both. I skied yesterday and probably made the wrong choice but I want to thank the groomers for getting something worthwhile to ski. If anyone wants to bash the groomers just remember back not too long ago about the ice storms, late openings and closures the last few years. I don't think anyone would have wanted to ski the summit yesterday. I wanted to go up just to see what it was like. Anyone try to poach sleighride early. There was some brash kid threatening to do it and we were trying to encourage him from the lift. It got an early groom and not a second one. I was actually impressed with what was open. I thought Sleeping Bear was better than Tahawus for the first time this week. My pick was probably Showcase or Wildair but everything open skied well. I want to hear about today though...I am guessing it was better than yesterday but from the looks of the Webcam it must be cold. Line at the Gondi and ski on at the Quad. Probably no one riding Topridge. I will be up a few days this week with my own Covid Restrictions. Get there early. Boot up in my truck. Avoid people like the plague(with very few exceptions). I will only ride the Gondi if I am time stressed and want to get to Topridge quickly...and I will wear a mask if I am with strangers...I will ride with strangers on the chairs but will probably not wear a mask unless it's damn cold. The last time I rode the Gondi, the liftee told me to get into a cabin with two people. I had my mask on but they refused to let me in. I then poked my head into the next couple of cabins with one or two people in them and it took me four cabins until two guys let me in. I really feel for the employees that have to deal with "the new public". I know we have some with attitudes but really, can you blame them. Thank you to ALL of the ORDA employees that have to put up with all of us! Still damn proud to call Gore my home mountain! If you don't like it here, you have the option to go somewhere else.


----------



## DomB

64ER said:


> DomB,
> 
> I am there on Thursday with my adult Secret Society group in the AM. I am available for trouble in the PM however.
> 
> Tom-Tom


Thanks, Tom-Tom! I'll PM you. Right now the plan is to ski Tuesday and Wednesday, work Thursday, Friday. I am checking in with work folks and may just ski Thursday and work Thursday night . . . . I'll pm you my cell. All my best.


----------



## SIAWOL

SudsNBumps said:


> I don't think anyone would have wanted to ski the summit yesterday.


+1. Freeze/thaw and fog. Surely upper mountain a disaster---Im fine with it staying closed Sunday. Lapped the lower mountain and got better with each run once that frozen corduroy got chewed up a bit, and even that took awhile to happen. That stuff was firm, boy. Higher angle stuff wouldve been a sled-fest. 

Why bother putting some logic together with the weather and conditions when you can just speculate and get the rumors going instead? 



SudsNBumps said:


> I know we have some with attitudes but really, can you blame them. Thank you to ALL of the ORDA employees that have to put up with all of us! Still damn proud to call Gore my home mountain! If you don't like it here, you have the option to go somewhere else.


----------



## tirolski

SIAWOL said:


> _frozen corduroy_ got chewed up a bit, and even that took awhile to happen. That stuff was firm, boy.


Ya need a lot of force to make icerroy sing and/or move.


----------



## TomCat

Firm and fast as expected today, but good overall. Hawkeye was scraped off when I arrived around 11:00. Everything else was good. Almost no visibility early. At one point on AE2, I couldn’t see the chair in front of me. 

Tom


----------



## TomCat

Yesterday I went to the ski bowl to try some Nordic. Very humbling. 

Tom


----------



## Doghouse

Skied Gore this morning 8:30-12:30 shift. Overall, conditions were pretty good especially given the recent weather. They were taking advantage of the cold temps and blowing a lot of snow on several trails on the lower mountain. Fog was an issue for most of the morning but cleared as the day went on. Upper mountain didn't open til after 10:00 and by 11:00 there were some pretty cool views of an impressive cloud shelf. Hawkeye -firm and fast with very good cover. Mountain Ops doing a great job resurfacing and blowing snow!


----------



## freeheeln

Cork said:


> And her name is Safety Cindy!


I thought it was Careful Karen.


----------



## DomB

Skied a few hours from late morning to mid afternoon. Conditions were very firm. They were blowing a lot of snow on showcase, wild air and arena, so those should be really nice. In a few spots they left access to the whales, which was fun. 

Hawkeye, Cloud and Topridge were very firm. Side note: I am driving around the area to the surrounding towns - it is beautiful up here.


----------



## Harvey

DomB said:


> I am driving around the area to the surrounding towns - it is beautiful up here.



Dom are you new to the area? Where are you driving?


----------



## Andy_ROC

All this talk about "firm" conditions makes my knees hurt. Oh well I guess that's our reality with the freeze, thaw cycle we have.


----------



## DomB

Yes. We have come to Gore once or twice for weekend or holiday week trips, but with the kids in tow and pre covid, that means, skiing, eating, hanging out at the airbnb. 

We rented a place in Johnsburg, about 10 minutes to Gore, for the season. After calling it for skiing around 230, I drove to Dynamite Hill in Chestertown, then to Warrensburg & Hickory (looks sweet), and I may call it an evening or drive to speculator, which is about 30 mi away. No point driving in the night, just want to see stuff that is around. 

PS - I am a big fan of the Johnsburg community center in North Creek. We popped in there and they have an exhibit with what I would call folk wood ironic art, which takes 5 min but is cool. 

My wife wanted the kids in school and I am off today and tomorrow, so I am skiing today and tomorrow. I may also ski the ski bowl thursday night (I love that place) if I don't have to work late.

I am staying up, and my inlaws and wife and kids are coming up Friday night; then I'll shuttle down Sunday afternoon. 

PS - already more ski days this year than last (when we didn't have a vax and didn't quite know it spread)


----------



## DomB

Andy_ROC said:


> All this talk about "firm" conditions makes my knees hurt. Oh well I guess that's our reality with the freeze, thaw cycle we have.


Haha, that's why I stopped. My right knee is in good shape but it is surgically repaired. After scratching down the top and doing most of the open trails except Sunway, I tuned it down on the bunny slope to end the day and work on form. Big fan of the bunny slopes.


----------



## Harvey

DomB said:


> Yes. We have come to Gore once or twice for weekend or holiday week trips, but with the kids in tow and pre covid, that means, skiing, eating, hanging out at the airbnb.
> 
> We rented a place in Johnsburg, about 10 minutes to Gore, for the season. After calling it for skiing around 230, I drove to Dynamite Hill in Chestertown, then to Warrensburg & Hickory (looks sweet), and I may call it an evening or drive to speculator, which is about 30 mi away. No point driving in the night, just want to see stuff that is around.
> 
> PS - I am a big fan of the Johnsburg community center in North Creek. We popped in there and they have an exhibit with what I would call folk wood ironic art, which takes 5 min but is cool.
> 
> My wife wanted the kids in school and I am off today and tomorrow, so I am skiing today and tomorrow. I may also ski the ski bowl thursday night (I love that place) if I don't have to work late.
> 
> I am staying up, and my inlaws and wife and kids are coming up Friday night; then I'll shuttle down Sunday afternoon.
> 
> PS - already more ski days this year than last (when we didn't have a vax and didn't quite know it spread)



That all sounds cool. If you like wild, preserved and uncrowded state land, it's a great area.

North Creek is the center of a great community, Johnsburg.

The community center was a gift from a husband and wife who also sold us our property.


----------



## Cork

Condtions were really good today, and not that firm at all  ⛷️ 
Snowmakers are killing it!!! ❄️ ❄️ ❄️ ❄️


----------



## Andy_ROC

Any snow making on Sagamore? I love ripping that from top to bottom. 

Also where do you guys find season long rentals? AirBnB?


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> Why do you feel you feel that you can make your assumptions from watching the webcam?


Upper mountain webcams have been offline for a couple days.
No assumptions about that.
Hopefully when they can get a roundtoit they’ll be back.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Cork said:


> And her name is Safety Cindy!


Is that the same Cindy of Gore Podcast fame?


----------



## SIAWOL

DomB said:


> Harvey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That all sounds cool. If you like wild, preserved and uncrowded state land, it's a great area.
> 
> North Creek is the center of a great community, Johnsburg.
Click to expand...


+1. So many cool small adventures to be had. Love the benches/firepit/stack of wood next to the pond--that's a cool little add to the area last year (I believe).

Dom B--after a winter season and a beautiful warm spring day as the trees start to green up but before the bugs arrive you'll be ready to buy. The list of places to explore is too big to list.


----------



## DomB

Haha! I'd like to buy at some point, but also I am process-oriented planner, so I would probably rent for at least a few seasons and try to spend time up there in different seasons before buying. And if I did that, I'd have to trade off somewhere else, which is fine.

Coming from Long Island, it is shocking how low the property taxes are even for the nonseasonal places. I realize if you live up there the taxes ARE NOT shockingly low. 


SIAWOL said:


> +1. So many cool small adventures to be had. Love the benches/firepit/stack of wood next to the pond--that's a cool little add to the area last year (I believe).
> 
> Dom B--after a winter season and a beautiful warm spring day as the trees start to green up but before the bugs arrive you'll be ready to buy. The list of places to explore is too big to list.


----------



## DomB

Another cool place to buy would be near the rec path in stowe, or now they have that 40 plus bike path that originates in Morrisville VT. But based on some of the other posts, it sounds like Stowe may be too far gone into being Boston-fied. I posted on it at the time, but when we were spending a few weeks in Stowe this summer (vacation then remote work), locals were really unhappy and long time residents leaving. While I know the locals must have seen the trade off from weekend or city fleeing people, it was never so in-your-face.


----------



## DomB

Conditions were better today in the morning than yesterday. I imagine if you stayed for when the temps got up they were pretty good by late afternoon. 

Big snowmaking whales, and they were blowing lies, which you could see from the drive to the mountain. I presume they leave the whales for a period of time to drain or condition, or whatever the proper term may be 

mid morning three buses showed up. I took my que and headed home. Back on Long Island, going to surprise my kids at the bus stop, and then back to work Thursday. 

Taking off the Friday before MLK and pulling the kids out that day, so after skiing this weekend, we will drive up next Thursday.


----------



## TomCat

DomB said:


> Conditions were better today in the morning than yesterday. I imagine if you stayed for when the temps got up they were pretty good by late afternoon.
> 
> Big snowmaking whales, and they were blowing lies, which you could see from the drive to the mountain. I presume they leave the whales for a period of time to drain or condition, or whatever the proper term may be
> 
> mid morning three buses showed up. I took my que and headed home. Back on Long Island, going to surprise my kids at the bus stop, and then back to work Thursday.
> 
> Taking off the Friday before MLK and pulling the kids out that day, so after skiing this weekend, we will drive up next Thursday.


Agree with conditions assessment. Excellent overall. I left around 1:30 and it was holding up pretty well. 

Tom


----------



## DomB

Hey all. Ski bowl is open tonight. Is it typically open Thursday and Friday night? 

Kids got an anticipatory snow day so we're driving up tonight likely, so thinking ahead to skiing with little ones tomorrow night at ski bowl.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

It is open Thursday-Sunday for the rest of the year, per their site. That has been my experience in past years as well.

Just announced a 2-hour delay for our kids.


----------



## DomB

Guys/gals! What's the best way to Echo? Twister to Twister's little sister to Gully, keep speed up, Burnt ridge quad, Echo down?


----------



## tirolski

DomB said:


> Guys/gals! What's the best way to Echo? Twister to Twister's little sister to Gully, keep speed up, Burnt ridge quad, Echo down?


Yup


----------



## x10003q

Just saw a nice Gore report from Stephanie. Somebody at Gore needs to replace her Whiteface coat with a Gore coat.


----------



## DomB

Conditions were down right good in a few places (Wild air, lower sunway) but very firm/icy in others (Twister). Between my kids ski school and family skiing I didn't get up top but heard it was firm but Open Pit (which they just blew) was good. Lies did not open - I'd imagine they groom it before they open it typically.


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

DomB said:


> Conditions were down right good in a few places (Wild air, lower sunway) but very firm/icy in others (Twister). Between my kids ski school and family skiing I didn't get up top but heard it was firm but Open Pit (which they just blew) was good. Lies did not open - I'd imagine they groom it before they open it typically.


I thought today was really good. Bluebird and lots of corduroy early. Twister and Hawkeye were both pretty icy, but Open Pit and Echo made up for it. The frontside was a blast early on. The guns on Chatemac starting blowing snow at about 12:30-1pm. Lies is close to open, maybe after they fix the headwall? About 10 guns were moved to the top of Rumor...


----------



## Dmoss

Yukon Cornelius said:


> I thought today was really good. Bluebird and lots of corduroy early. Twister and Hawkeye were both pretty icy, but Open Pit and Echo made up for it. The frontside was a blast early on. The guns on Chatemac starting blowing snow at about 12:30-1pm. Lies is close to open, maybe after they fix the headwall? About 10 guns were moved to the top of Rumor...


We had a good day today, Open Pit was a nice addition and helps move the crowds away from Cloud. We caught Hullabaloo and Lower Darby yesterday just as the rope was dropping, that was a ton of fun. They were still nice and soft today. Hawkeye really needs some fresh snow. I've never seen it so crowded. 

By 8:30am Lot D was almost full. Cars were still parked past lot F on the access road at 4pm.


----------



## Country Gun

My first trip up to Gore of the season, rate it pretty good. Always arriving early, we walked right on Gondi. Cold beautiful sunny day. Later on, it really crowded up. Crossing from Open pit to Lower Darby I was looking for the light to change.
Skied every trail at least once, found the better snow on the lower mountain after taking skis for a quick tune and enjoying a chocolate syrup waffle. 
As one skier yelled out to us on Lower Darby "Thank God for manmade SNOW!


----------



## TomCat

Dmoss said:


> By 8:30am Lot D was almost full. Cars were still parked past lot F on the access road at 4pm.


I was almost boxed in parked in lot D. I was parked straight in facing the access road and later the attendants put a row of cars behind me. Then people parked on the side of the road. It wasn’t pretty. 

Tom


----------



## DomB

We skied a half/quarter day today. Mixed precip. Wild Air was pretty soft. Hawkeye was really, really nice with some small bumps on the the side and I guess manmade powder, very sweet. Lies was closed and covered in fog. I don't know if I would have skied it in fog because I don't know the trail well.

Bit of a bummer side note: I took the gondi with a group as a solo because Wood In was closed. The attendant suggested that I go with a group (there was no line) which is totally fine and well posted that you ride in groups on the Gondi. 

The bummer was, while apologizing for the annoying question I asked the group I got put in if they would mind wearing masks in the Gondi. They said it was totally fine. We get in, and the kids (20ish?) had their masks on the whole time. The dad didn't. I know it was low enough risk and I was assuming the risk that people wouldn't follow the rules; I didn't keep bringing it up, but it was a bit of a bummer. Windows were open and 3/4 with masks up, so low risk. 

I guess I would have just preferred they say they didn't want to mask, and then I could make a decision to jump to the quad or wait for a masking group. Or I could have been annoying in enclosed space. Given how people react about covid, I didn't want to do anything that could be viewed as hostile in an flying bucket for 7 minutes. All good.


----------



## freeheeln

Fixedheeln and I braved the roads (not bad up or back) to find quite a busy day. Sunway, Wild Air skied great early. We headed down Pine Knot, not fine. Hullaballu had very irregular bumps but very edgable. Headwater was nice, Hawkeye skied great very soft snow little bumps. Tannery was smooth and soft. Tahawus was better than Sleeping Bear. Finished up with another down Sunway-Petes-Jamboree. We got a report that Lies was more accurately Icely Groomed .


----------



## Dmoss

Glad Hawkeye was good today, it was a sheet of ice yesterday and Friday. When we left North Creek mid day it seemed like the mixed precip had changed to snow for a while.


----------



## DomB

Dmoss said:


> Glad Hawkeye was good today, it was a sheet of ice yesterday and Friday. When we left North Creek mid day it seemed like the mixed precip had changed to snow for a while.


I think Gore, perhaps more than other mountains in focus here, is a place where skiing varies so much day by day. I don't mean that in a negative way. I have still probably only skied Gore 20 days, but I have not gotten good at predicting what it will be like. One observation: when they blow snow but haven't groomed it and open, that trail is usually pretty sweet. It seems like they only do that on more challenging terrain, like they won't even do that on a blue. 

One thing I love about Gore is that when it is somewhat open, you could have so many different types of conditions to ski on one mountain in one day. As someone who likes snow variety, bumps, etc., I think it is cool. 

But yeah, I am not good at predicting what conditions will be like on a given day.


----------



## TomCat

DomB said:


> But yeah, I am not good at predicting what conditions will be like on a given day.


When it’s a relatively small amount of snow over real hard pack, ( like it’s been over the last week) I’ve found that the groomed trails are best the following day. 

Tom


----------



## Alfredeneumann

DomB said:


> We skied a half/quarter day today. Mixed precip. Wild Air was pretty soft. Hawkeye was really, really nice with some small bumps on the the side and I guess manmade powder, very sweet. Lies was closed and covered in fog. I don't know if I would have skied it in fog because I don't know the trail well.
> 
> Bit of a bummer side note: I took the gondi with a group as a solo because Wood In was closed. The attendant suggested that I go with a group (there was no line) which is totally fine and well posted that you ride in groups on the Gondi.
> 
> The bummer was, while apologizing for the annoying question I asked the group I got put in if they would mind wearing masks in the Gondi. They said it was totally fine. We get in, and the kids (20ish?) had their masks on the whole time. The dad didn't. I know it was low enough risk and I was assuming the risk that people wouldn't follow the rules; I didn't keep bringing it up, but it was a bit of a bummer. Windows were open and 3/4 with masks up, so low risk.
> 
> I guess I would have just preferred they say they didn't want to mask, and then I could make a decision to jump to the quad or wait for a masking group. Or I could have been annoying in enclosed space. Given how people react about covid, I didn't want to do anything that could be viewed as hostile in an flying bucket for 7 minutes. All good.


Be hostile. Dad deserved it.


----------



## Andy_ROC

Deleted


----------



## DomB

Guys - I didn't mean to start this here. 

I knew the rule, but I also knew that not all rules, including important ones, are followed. Do I wear masks a bunch? You bet. Do I double mask on a train, you bet. All good. 

So, we can just move this to the designated Covid hash it out thread and go back to Gore conditions. My bad on this one.


----------



## NorEaster27

looks a bit empty on the webcam as in zero people on any camera, wonder why.....


----------



## DomB

NorEaster27 said:


> looks a bit empty on the webcam as in zero people on any camera, wonder why.....


The high today is 7 degrees. Maybe that is why : ) ?


----------



## NorEaster27

DomB said:


> The high today is 7 degrees. Maybe that is why : ) ?


it was tongue in cheek, lol


----------



## cincyskier

How much availability is there for walk up tickets on Saturdays at Gore? It looks like most Saturdays are booked for the coming weeks to purchase online tickets. Do more tickets become available a few days beforehand?


----------



## Harvey

cincyskier said:


> How much availability is there for walk up tickets on Saturdays at Gore? It looks like most Saturdays are booked for the coming weeks to purchase online tickets. Do more tickets become available a few days beforehand?



Don't know the answer to that. If it looks like conditions will be bad, and passholders won't show, they would add more tickets?

My guess is that if conditions are good between now and President's Week, day tickets for saturday will be tough to get. Gore sold a lot of passes this year, and this year FSC cards are being treated just like passes. Guaranteed entrance.


----------



## gorgonzola

Harvey said:


> FSC cards are being treated just like passes. Guaranteed entrance.


truth, I had a heckuva time getting our FSC cards at Belle a few weeks ago. The kiosks wouldn't scan our QR codes on phone or paper and never received the free day code emails. the gal at the window was quite adamant that it was because of the NYE Holiday. I was confident that there were no black outs after talking to Gore customer service a few days prior (Belle wouldn't answer their phones - shorthanded I guess like everyone else) and customer service confirmed. Unfortunately the whole thing took about 45 minutes, but its all good. Just booked Gore for next Friday, no blackouts indicated during checkout. Now, will the passes actually work, I say 50/50


----------



## Harvey

Right when you arrive take the FSC in question over to the gondi and you can see if it will work. If it doesn't at least you can get in the damn line right away.

Our FSC worked. It was the pass i had an issue with.


----------



## DomB

cincyskier said:


> How much availability is there for walk up tickets on Saturdays at Gore? It looks like most Saturdays are booked for the coming weeks to purchase online tickets. Do more tickets become available a few days beforehand?


Randomly I just got a marketing email from Gore answering the second question: they may release more tickets from time to time. 

I knew some folks at Belle when I was skiing there more, and they would release more tickets as they opened the terrain. At least last year they were following some kind of calculation as to how much they could sell (after subtracting passes and I guess this year FSCs) and making tickets available based on that. People do cancel tickets sometimes too, which should open up. Good luck.


----------



## abe

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Burnt Ridge quad hasn't opened yet, and that could allow somewhat of in increase in the cap due to that being a pretty big addition to out-of-base capacity?

Hudson chair... exists I guess. Did that open at all last year?


----------



## NorEaster27

abe said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Burnt Ridge quad hasn't opened yet, and that could allow somewhat of in increase in the cap due to that being a pretty big addition to out-of-base capacity?
> 
> Hudson chair... exists I guess. Did that open at all last year?


It’s open, echo has been open


----------



## abe

NorEaster27 said:


> It’s open, echo has been open


Ok cool, just opened the snow report earlier and saw it was closed which I didn't expect because I heard they had been making snow on echo!


----------



## Harvey

NorEaster27 said:


> It’s open, echo has been open


The real question, when will Sagamore open.

Soon? He hoped...


----------



## Jersey Skier

gorgonzola said:


> truth, I had a heckuva time getting our FSC cards at Belle a few weeks ago. The kiosks wouldn't scan our QR codes on phone or paper and never received the free day code emails. the gal at the window was quite adamant that it was because of the NYE Holiday. I was confident that there were no black outs after talking to Gore customer service a few days prior (Belle wouldn't answer their phones - shorthanded I guess like everyone else) and customer service confirmed. Unfortunately the whole thing took about 45 minutes, but its all good. Just booked Gore for next Friday, no blackouts indicated during checkout. Now, will the passes actually work, I say 50/50


Did you ever get your code for a free day? I'm still waiting.


----------



## Harvey

Jersey Skier said:


> Did you ever get your code for a free day? I'm still waiting.


Check spam. That's where mine was. If it's not there, I'd call.


----------



## gorgonzola

Jersey Skier said:


> Did you ever get your code for a free day? I'm still waiting.


Nope, on NYE they said they are still working on getting them out. Customer Service was able to apply the codes though when we picked up our cards and made a note (literally a post-it note) not to send us our codes, as we had used them.


----------



## Tjf1967

gorgonzola said:


> Nope, on NYE they said they are still working on getting them out. Customer Service was able to apply the codes though when we picked up our cards and made a note (literally a post-it note) not to send us our codes, as we had used them.


You should check your spam to. Bet a dollar another one is in there.


----------



## gorgonzola

Lol yea I thought so too but you owe me a buck, even did a few searches


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> The real question, when will Sagamore open.
> 
> Soon? He hoped...


OK: Basically everyone who doesn't have covid has worked every day since Jan 1. Like half the snowmakers are out. IMO Gore is killing it pretty good, even without the covid excuse. But Sagamore won't be getting the guns until early next week.


----------



## Jersey Skier

Harvey said:


> Check spam. That's where mine was. If it's not there, I'd call.


Just emailed them and they sent me a code.


----------



## DomB

Conditions were ok today. Sunway was pretty good, showcase was good. Skier's right of Arena was sweet. Overall good day. Uncrowded. 

Up top was firm. Only skied Lies once while fam was on a cocoa break. Lies - One patroller: 'hardpack'; another, 'fast and firm', the guy who skied it after me (not a patroller), 's***' (rhymes with nit). I would call it hardpack with a handful of good spots to turn. The 'nit' guy said it was really good yesterday. They did the thing where they rope off 3/4 of the trail to get people to think before going. Luckily for me I just had my skies tuned. 

There were fun whales on Arena. I would expect that Wild Air to Arena will be pretty good tomorrow because they were blowing like crazy. Also, there is a trail next to Topridge (not Pine knot) that they were blowing like crazy that should be good.


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

DomB said:


> Conditions were ok today. Sunway was pretty good, showcase was good. Skier's right of Arena was sweet. Overall good day. Uncrowded.
> 
> Up top was firm. Only skied Lies once while fam was on a cocoa break. Lies - One patroller: 'hardpack'; another, 'fast and firm', the guy who skied it after me (not a patroller), 's***' (rhymes with nit). I would call it hardpack with a handful of good spots to turn. The 'nit' guy said it was really good yesterday. They did the thing where they rope off 3/4 of the trail to get people to think before going. Luckily for me I just had my skies tuned.
> 
> There were fun whales on Arena. I would expect that Wild Air to Arena will be pretty good tomorrow because they were blowing like crazy. Also, there is a* trail next to Topridge (not Pine knot) *that they were blowing like crazy that should be good.


Uncas.


----------



## Kleetus

Yukon Cornelius said:


> Uncas.


A trail to be lapped...or is it


----------



## Alfredeneumann

NorEaster27 said:


> It’s open, echo has been open


Echo (and, I assume, the Burnt Ridge chair) were open all week for racers only. It’s open today (Saturday) for the paying public. All of Chatiemac also open today ungroomed, the combination of man made and natural snow on the top half was awesome on Wednesday.


----------



## NorEaster27

How’s the cold?


----------



## raisingarizona

Alfredeneumann said:


> Be hostile. Dad deserved it.


No.


----------



## tirolski

NorEaster27 said:


> How’s the cold?


AE2 on MLK Saturday just before noon explains it.


----------



## DomB

Maybe the Gondi shot is even more telling. It is nearly walk on. Getting up the courage to layer up for a few runs. : ) 

I will probably just go over to Echo to check it out and then head back or meet up fam at dog park or in town. Tomorrow should be a bit warmer (not too much) and a bit less windy.


----------



## x10003q

Alfredeneumann said:


> Echo (and, I assume, the Burnt Ridge chair) were open all week for racers only. It’s open today (Saturday) for the paying public. All of Chatiemac also open today ungroomed, the combination of man made and natural snow on the top half was awesome on Wednesday.


and right on time for its standard opening. The $8 million Mercedes Benz HSQ always opens mid Jan or later. It will be open sporadically for another 7-8 weeks. That lift will last forever.


----------



## NorEaster27

x10003q said:


> and right on time for its standard opening. The $8 million Mercedes Benz HSQ always opens mid Jan or later. It will be open sporadically for another 7-8 weeks. That lift will last forever.


The pre-owned HSQ


----------



## x10003q

NorEaster27 said:


> The pre-owned HSQ


?


----------



## NorEaster27

x10003q said:


> ?


Wasn’t new, was refurbished


----------



## Twirlnhurl

NorEaster27 said:


> Wasn’t new, was refurbished


Liftblog's database lists Topridge as the only used lift at Gore.


----------



## x10003q

NorEaster27 said:


> Wasn’t new, was refurbished


No - that was new









Ski Tales: Gore Mountain grows with Burnt Ridge area – The Daily Gazette


Gore Mountain is living up to “More Gore,” a slogan adopted four years ago.




dailygazette.com












Burnt Ridge – Gore Mountain, NY


Visit the post for more.




liftblog.com


----------



## TomCat

AE2 was rough this morning. I managed 2 runs before heading in. Conditions on the lower mountain were very good and it was empty. Ironic that tickets were sold out. 

It will be warmer tomorrow especially afternoon, so I expect a much bigger crowd. 

Tom


----------



## DomB

Skied 2 to about closing. It was fun, Twister were firm. Echo is beautiful, and I think this storm could be pretty sweet for that pod. Echo was nice in some places and very firm in others. Darby was a little firm but very skiable, much better than Lies was yesterday. Chatti looked good but as I got up there the patroller told me it was closed. I don't know if it opened today. 

Wild air should be nice whenever they open it. It was closed today. 

Temp wise, I started at 2 when it was about 7 deg. I didn't feel particularly cold. My feet got a bit cold. I have the 'ski boot glove', which is like the neoprene ninja face thing but goes over your boots. I forgot to wear them - with something like that I don't think the feet would be particularly cold. I did not expose any skin and skied with my goggles on until they fogged.


----------



## DomB

Sorry not Darby - Open pit.


----------



## Harvey

Here's all the snow from the whole season on our porch at 1900, near Gore.

The bottom half is very solid, the top is soft enough and somehow bonded too.



Could be interesting if we get 10 inches. @Ripitz


----------



## tirolski

TomCat said:


> AE2 was rough this morning. I managed 2 runs before heading in. Conditions on the lower mountain were very good and it was empty. Ironic that tickets were sold out.
> 
> It will be warmer tomorrow especially afternoon, so I expect a much bigger crowd.
> 
> Tom


Not hard to get 1st cabin or 1st chair this morning.
Folks will most likely come out as it warms up.
Should be a great day to ski.


----------



## Harvey

Cold as fuck


----------



## DomB

We're planning to drive over at 9, but it may be more like 9:15 /9:30 given our state of readiness. About 10 min away. 

Looking forward to today but especially tomorrow. We are going to head to the flatlands about an hour or two after it stops snowing so there is some time to clear the roads Monday. If it is particularly late will get up at a ridiculous hour to drive very early Tuesday. 

Ski you on the hill. If anyone wants to meet up, I have a Blue Patagonia jacket, bright green helmet, and J skis with a deer print and a bit faded white-ish.


----------



## Capdistski

Pretty great day today - alternated between ae2 and Gondi first hew runs but cold was manageable by 930-10. No wind!

Open pit and top ridge faves so far - caught an edge on Qsilver and went down hard (i.e base is like cement) on second run so skipping Lies today. heading to echo after lunch.


----------



## Doghouse

Harvey said:


> View attachment 12030
> Cold as fuck
> View attachment 12031
> View attachment 12034
> View attachment 12035
> View attachment 12036


Hey Harv - great skiing with you today! We'll do it again sometime! Enjoy tomorrow's snow!


----------



## Harvey

Dog you da man. Great skiing with you.

After you headed down I connected up almost immediately with @Yukon Cornelius and Todd and Bobby K, so that was great. Did some pre-snow line scoping too. If you are stepping off, make sure you clear the pipe!

I thought the lower mountain was best, Showcase and Tahawas especially.

So check this, NWS point forecast for Gore. Not only are totally bumped up, but start time is now 10pm, it was 1 am yesterday:



> *This Afternoon*
> Sunny, with a high near 12. Wind chill values as low as -7. South wind 10 to 14 mph.
> 
> *Tonight*
> Snow, mainly after *10pm*. Temperature rising to around 18 by 5am. Wind chill values as low as -10. Windy, with a south wind 17 to 22 mph becoming east 23 to 28 mph after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of *5 to 9 inches possible.
> 
> M.L.King Day*
> Snow. High near 25. Wind chill values as low as zero. Windy, with an east wind 32 to 37 mph becoming northeast 21 to 26 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 49 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of *4 to 8 inches possible.
> *


----------



## DomB

Had a fun day with family, and then my ski bud son (11) after the ladies ditched us. Day 14 at Gore and best snow of the season for us.

Tahawus was nice as Harve noted and empty. Sunway good for a while and eventually got that sugary thing going. Did Wild Air at 2:40 and it was the best snow of the mountain. 

After cocoa break, we did Echo 2x which had very nice snow, maybe third to Wild Air and Tahawas. The warming hut is Su-weet. We went up top around 2 and it felt firm. At that point Lies was closed. Took my son on open pit, which was firm but not 'pray for safety' firm, with some soft bumps over bolders skiers left. We finished it off with Wild air/arena, which had the best non spring late day snow I have seen at Gore. 

Looking forward to tomorrow. Told everyone we are leaving the house by 8.


----------



## DomB

Harvey said:


> View attachment 12030
> Cold as fuck
> View attachment 12031
> View attachment 12034
> View attachment 12035
> View attachment 12036


Harv, if you are willing to share, where are those woods?


----------



## lukoson

We’re heading up tonight and staying in a motel. Didn’t want to deal with driving up from Albany tomorrow morning. Glad I did seeing the updated weather report for tonight. Stoked!


----------



## Doghouse

Harvey said:


> Dog you da man. Great skiing with you.
> 
> After you headed down I connected up almost immediately with @Yukon Cornelius and Todd and Bobby K, so that was great. Did some pre-snow line scoping too. If you are stepping off, make sure you clear the pipe!
> 
> I thought the lower mountain was best, Showcase and Tahawas especially.
> 
> So check this, NWS point forecast for Gore. Not only are totally bumped up, but start time is now 10pm, it was 1 am yesterday:


Awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## DomB

Gore regulars - what is the etiquette/practice on glades? I imagine they will be skiable tomorrow with the storm, but what's the indication they are open - rope/no rope? I don't really poach. 

Would be happy to take my kids into something like otter slides glades, but I have been in very few glades. 

Two or three years ago there was a storm on a weekday where the power went out. I remember lapping a glade in the high peaks area, but I can't remember the name of the glade for the life of me. That was an awesome day. Pre covid. Met up with a random nice young guy on the first chair and the kid would not let me stop for lunch. We stop for lunch at 2, and a patroller comes in and tells us the power went out, and we have to ski down cloud from the top. Man that is a long traverse.


----------



## DomB

Sorry - I have been in a bunch of glades, very few at Gore. 

While we are at it, I imagine Burnt Ridge is crazy fun trees if it opens.


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

Harvey said:


> Dog you da man. Great skiing with you.
> 
> After you headed down I connected up almost immediately with @Yukon Cornelius and Todd and Bobby K, so that was great. Did some pre-snow line scoping too. If you are stepping off, make sure you clear the pipe!
> 
> I thought the lower mountain was best, Showcase and Tahawas especially.
> 
> So check this, NWS point forecast for Gore. Not only are totally bumped up, but start time is now 10pm, it was 1 am yesterday:


Great skiing with you, Harv! Looking forward to some snow!!!


----------



## Harvey

I'm out for tomorrow, but I will try to make myself useful. I'll try to post an updated snow total sometime early am.

I sincerely doubt this is going to be mixed precip here at Gore, but I'll let you know what i see.


----------



## TomCat

I won't bother saying which trails were scratchy late in the day, since that will be irrelevant tomorrow!

But wild air skied amazing at 3:30. No snow yet at the glen but my money is on a foot+.

Tom


----------



## Harvey

1am - Maybe an inch so far.
440 am - 3-4 inches
605 am - 6 inches wind is ripping


----------



## DomB

In Johnsburg about 10 min to parking at Gore, between 6.5 and 7.5 inches on the ground where we are staying and still snowing.


----------



## Harvey

Slowing down and the snow is becoming bouncy. I got 21 degrees here.

Must be 8-9 inches. Gore calling 5.

What's fallen is excellent.

Have a great time and post some pics.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

DomB said:


> Gore regulars - what is the etiquette/practice on glades? I imagine they will be skiable tomorrow with the storm, but what's the indication they are open - rope/no rope? I don't really poach.
> 
> Would be happy to take my kids into something like otter slides glades, but I have been in very few glades.
> 
> Two or three years ago there was a storm on a weekday where the power went out. I remember lapping a glade in the high peaks area, but I can't remember the name of the glade for the life of me. That was an awesome day. Pre covid. Met up with a random nice young guy on the first chair and the kid would not let me stop for lunch. We stop for lunch at 2, and a patroller comes in and tells us the power went out, and we have to ski down cloud from the top. Man that is a long traverse.


I consider Gore to be my home mountain even though I live two hours away. It’s certainly my favorite, due to the diversity of terrain but mostly the quantity and diversity of glades. At most mountains glades are usually pretty high up in the conifers, steep and tight. For me, that ship has sailed. But Gore has many glades at lower altitudes that are less steep, long and mostly in open hardwoods - Abenaki, Barkeater and Boreas off Sagamore and Chatterbox and Twister on the lower mountain (Sadly, the lower half of Twister disappeared when they built Echo. The old exit was right at the Adirondack Express.) and the glades at the Ski Bowl. Unfortunately, the glades off Sagamore will go unskied after this storm, unless you’re up for some serious poaching. It doesn’t appear that Sagamore or the Pipeline will be opened any time soon.


----------



## DomB

Best day of skiiing at Gore I've had, and second best ski day period (loses to the sidecountry trek at Copper, which is fair). Skied nearly nonstop 8:30-2:45, with a minestrone Saddle lodge outdoor break and a warm up break at the cool hut in the old Gondi building up top. 

Conditions were powder, chopped up powder, skier packed packed powder, some scratchy ness on some of the steeper or wind-exposed trails, and super sweet in the glades with some bottoming out. 

Glades were super fun but I do not want to look at the bottom of my skis. My J Skis will now be dubbed my Rock skis. 

We skied Macintyre, Kildare (Kilcare?), Twister, Rabbit Run, and Otter slide glades. Twister was gorgeous. Your'e skiing along and there are huge glacial eratics. I did have a front eject over what I thought was a bump and ended up being a fairly larger boulder. And my son was stuck in the small icy creek near the Echo exit for a few minutes when I was waiting on Echo, insisting he didn't need help. 

Hawkeye and Hulabaloo were fun but both had powdery bumps and hardpack in different spots by the time we got to them. Hawkeye had a headwind. Took a look at Lies but didn't do it. Pretty massive headwind there when I was around and the goggles not doing great, so no go. What I heard was the headwall was scratchy but the rest good. 

Echo was super fun with packed powder small-medium bumps all the way down. 

*Hats off to all the Gore employees, who had the mountain running and ready to go. *


----------



## Harvey

DomB said:


> Best day of skiiing at Gore I've had, and second best ski day period (loses to the sidecountry trek at Copper, which is fair). Skied nearly nonstop 8:30-2:45, with a minestrone Saddle lodge outdoor break and a warm up break at the cool hut in the old Gondi building up top.
> 
> Conditions were powder, chopped up powder, skier packed packed powder, some scratchy ness on some of the steeper or wind-exposed trails, and super sweet in the glades with some bottoming out.
> 
> Glades were super fun but I do not want to look at the bottom of my skis. My J Skis will now be dubbed my Rock skis.
> 
> We skied Macintyre, Kildare (Kilcare?), Twister, Rabbit Run, and Otter slide glades. Twister was gorgeous. Your'e skiing along and there are huge glacial eratics. I did have a front eject over what I thought was a bump and ended up being a fairly larger boulder. And my son was stuck in the small icy creek near the Echo exit for a few minutes when I was waiting on Echo, insisting he didn't need help.
> 
> Hawkeye and Hulabaloo were fun but both had powdery bumps and hardpack in different spots by the time we got to them. Hawkeye had a headwind. Took a look at Lies but didn't do it. Pretty massive headwind there when I was around and the goggles not doing great, so no go. What I heard was the headwall was scratchy but the rest good.
> 
> Echo was super fun with packed powder small-medium bumps all the way down.
> 
> *Hats off to all the Gore employees, who had the mountain running and ready to go. *



This is awesome Dom. Great to see the excitement.

Never skied in Twister Glades before? They are very cool. True part of it go chopped, but IMO some the best part remains.

What did the kids like the most?


----------



## DomB

Harvey said:


> This is awesome Dom. Great to see the excitement.
> 
> Never skied in Twister Glades before? They are very cool. True part of it go chopped, but IMO some the best part remains.
> 
> What did the kids like the most?


Thanks! My wife and daughter left after the second run. They had fun but my wife doesn't really like to ski powder, and my daughter had a blast but took one face tumble and got cold. My daughter definitely liked twister the most (she LOVES that trail). I am sure she can do rabbit run, so that will be fun when we take her in there. 

When I asked my son what he like the most, he said, "the glades". Twister glades, when pressed. It was funny, I think in a few years my kids will be better than me. My son wouldn't let me stop (not that I am complaining) but every time I opened it up, I looked back and he wasn't far behind. And when we did hawkeye, open pit, and hullabaloo, I thought he would say they were hard because each had patches of pretty tricky hard pack. He was like, 'that wasn't bad,' or something. So that's cool. 

There really wasn't much chop in the glades, and frankly that can make it easier to ski. I meant the chopped up powder that turns into bumps. That stuff is fun, but on our second lap on Echo I was air straightlining more than I usually do just because my legs were getting tired. 

It was totally awesome. Thanks for asking.


----------



## NorEaster27

Only skied from 1pm to 3pm, lots of bumps all over the mountain. My legs were screaming after only a few runs


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Here’s a feature in Twister Glade that you probably won’t see unless you stop and look back uphill a lot. I took this picture while snowshoeing up when an injury kept me from skiing. From above when skiing it looks like one huge erratic, from below it’s three huge rocks precariously leaning together with a hole in the middle that you could walk through.


----------



## DanS

DomB said:


> Thanks! My wife and daughter left after the second run. They had fun but my wife doesn't really like to ski powder, and my daughter had a blast but took one face tumble and got cold. My daughter definitely liked twister the most (she LOVES that trail). I am sure she can do rabbit run, so that will be fun when we take her in there.
> 
> When I asked my son what he like the most, he said, "the glades". Twister glades, when pressed. It was funny, I think in a few years my kids will be better than me. My son wouldn't let me stop (not that I am complaining) but every time I opened it up, I looked back and he wasn't far behind. And when we did hawkeye, open pit, and hullabaloo, I thought he would say they were hard because each had patches of pretty tricky hard pack. He was like, 'that wasn't bad,' or something. So that's cool.
> 
> There really wasn't much chop in the glades, and frankly that can make it easier to ski. I meant the chopped up powder that turns into bumps. That stuff is fun, but on our second lap on Echo I was air straightlining more than I usually do just because my legs were getting tired.
> 
> It was totally awesome. Thanks for asking.


It’s so great that Gore got the snow, absolutely one of the best mountains in the east when it is firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Harvey

Alfredeneumann said:


> View attachment 12068
> Here’s a feature in Twister Glade that you probably won’t see unless you stop and look back uphill a lot. I took this picture while snowshoeing up when an injury kept me from skiing. From above when skiing it looks like one huge erratic, from below it’s three huge rocks precariously leaning together with a hole in the middle that you could walk through.


I've seen patrol hanging out in there taking a break.


----------



## Capdistski

Awesome four hours this morning before heading south. Probably best powder I have ever caught at Gore - there was a 16” MLK weekend a few years ago but I only got to West.

Was on the chair at 830 and chose twister for my virgin powder run, but wasn’t looking forward to the ae2 line again with no Gondi. Twister was great, and even better when I saw tracks on an open Twisters Little Sister and was able to lap Echo for over an hour with powder, powder, powder and no line.

I hit all the pods - north quad runs were great. Open Pit great - also skipped Lies as someone else here said. Hullabaloo was scraped off on the steep by the time I got there but fun. Ended my half day with two runs on Wild Air which was just wide open bliss, with great powder on skiers right all the way down, hearing the woops coming from the woods.

Great day - long overdue.


----------



## Harvey

Capdistski said:


> saw tracks on an open Twisters Little Sister and was able to lap Echo for over an hour with powder, powder, powder and no line.


???

Nice!

Who else, come on!


----------



## Kleetus

Awesome day today. Started out at 8:30 with Quicksilver due to the gondi wind hold. Maybe 3rd person down it? All fresh. Then got 2 runs of fresh tracks on Echo due to the AE2 lines. Took AE2 up at 930 and started skiing the summit. Lower Chati was nice, skiers left of Topridge was off the hook good and lapped it for a while until I heard glades were opening. 

Got a couple laps in on Chatemac glades as well runs down Straightbrook, Killcare, Darby, and the Narrows. Under the Straightbrook quad was a pick and lapped it multiple times. Also did a few Upper Steilhang to Hulabaloo/Lower Darby laps as well as they were skiing great. 

Finished the day at 2:50 after 6+ straight hours minus a 5ish minute pee break with a run down Chatterbox to the base. Forgot how long and good those glades were!


----------



## sig

yesterday was fun. it was my first day out so the dense powder eat my legs up. Gondi was on hold so skated over to Echo. Lapped it 4 times. Lower Chati was awesome. Getting there on upper Hawkeye, which was a sheet of ice, was an adventure. Snuck into some low angle glades which were quite nice. was really surprised by lack of base. This could be a nice base going forward. sorry no photos to share, was taking mental photos all day.


----------



## Dmoss

So many great laps yesterday. Snow was awesome early morning, so light. Kids loved getting fresh tracks on twister in the morning and then over to sleeping bear. Wind was gnarly on high peaks. Straight brook glades was fun and Tahawus is always a fan favorite. Snow got heavy and pushed around in the afternoon so we stuck to Chattebrook glades. Was great to see so many glades open (and some that weren't but still pretty tracked up). 

We were having so much fun lost track of time and left a little later than anticipated, drive back down south got a little hairy around Albany. Let's hope the weather patterns stay snowy. I haven't been able to hit too many powder days on the east in my time but this was far and away the best day so far.


----------



## Harvey

Nice!



Dmoss said:


> this was far and away the best day so far.


? ? ?


----------



## TomCat

As you would expect conditions were really good today. Open pit, top ridge and wild air were my picks of the day. 

Even a foot of snow is no match for the wind by the saddle. Blown down to the ice in the normal spots. All good once beyond the twister turnoff. 

Tom


----------



## Harvey

TomCat said:


> As you would expect conditions were really good today. Open pit, top ridge and wild air were my picks of the day.
> 
> Even a foot of snow is no match for the wind by the saddle. Blown down to the ice in the normal spots. All good once beyond the twister turnoff.
> 
> Tom


If I was boss I'd run a snow fence right along the length of the saddle parallel to the traffic flow.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> If I was boss I'd run a snow fence right along the length of the saddle parallel to the traffic flow.


It’s a high wide flat spot in the road. I’d vote for some native pine trees instead of an orange plastic fence, but yer on the right track.


----------



## Harvey

tirolski said:


> It’s a high wide flat spot in the road. I’d vote for some native pine trees instead of an orange plastic fence, but yer on the right track.



Trees dont thrive in snowmaking.

There used to be (more) trees in that spot, killed by snowmaking.


----------



## TomCat

Harvey said:


> If I was boss I'd run a snow fence right along the length of the saddle parallel to the traffic flow.


I’ve had the same idea.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Trees dont thrive in snowmaking.
> 
> There used to be (more) trees in that spot, killed by snowmaking.


Better not tell that to the tree huggers there Harv. Just saying.


----------



## lukoson

Yesterday was day 7 but sore as hell today!


----------



## BRLKED

Harvey said:


> If I was boss I'd run a snow fence right along the length of the saddle parallel to the traffic flow.


No plant trees in a groomable skiable pattern


----------



## JTG

This is how the do it in Canada, eh!


----------



## tirolski

JTG said:


> This is how the do it in Canada, eh!


They've had almost 9 feet of snow this year so far, so there’s that.








Trail Conditions, Weather & Grooming Report & Cams | Sunshine Village


See the conditions report, 5 day weather forecast, and lift & run status. Or check it out for yourself via our live webcams.




www.skibanff.com


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## NorEaster27

Power issues today?


----------



## Ripitz

NorEaster27 said:


> Power issues today?


A little hungover but peanut m&ms saved the day.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> A little hungover but peanut's m&ms saved the day.


FIFY. or didya not steal candy from the baby, allegedly?


----------



## SudsNBumps

We had our issues today but it was my second favorite day of the year so far(Monday was the best). The best IMO runs I am aloud to talk about were Chati, Lower Darby and Darby Woods(KHS). KHS may have been my favorite but I really enjoyed under the straightbrook chair(which I still don't know what to call it). Bumps that were a lot of fun. Darby had the best lines but the run is too short. There was definitely untouched if you looked for it but we need more snow to keep it going. Soo close


----------



## sig

SudsNBumps said:


> KHS may have been my favorite but I really enjoyed under the straightbrook chair(which I still don't know what to call it).


I always called it lower double barrel. i also love that trail.


----------



## Tjf1967

We called it the who's your daddy trail


----------



## TomCat

It was a great day today. I was on groomers and everything skied well. I left around 1:30 and conditions were holding up well although I was on blues the last hour or so. 

Gondola was running when I left. I have no idea when it started up. 

Tom


----------



## Doghouse

Agree with TomCat's report. I was on the fence last night when I saw the report for power outage again on the website. Glad I went. Got colder as the day went on but the bright sunshine helped a lot. Lower mountain skied the best and North side was opened after one run down the front. Wood In shortly thereafter. Mainly packed powder on the whole lower mountain and as TC said, it held up. We saw the gondi start at noon and it looked like they were loading at 12:15 ish. Good day!


----------



## TomCat

Doghouse said:


> Agree with TomCat's report. I was on the fence last night when I saw the report for power outage again on the website. Glad I went. Got colder as the day went on but the bright sunshine helped a lot. Lower mountain skied the best and North side was opened after one run down the front. Wood In shortly thereafter. Mainly packed powder on the whole lower mountain and as TC said, it held up. We saw the gondi start at noon and it looked like they were loading at 12:15 ish. Good day!


I wasn't excited about setting my alarm last night, but glad I did. 

tom


----------



## Cork

It's make your own fun season!!  ⛷️


----------



## DomB

Gore was sweet today if you waited out or ignored the early morning cold. Packed powder conditions, with some scratchiness hear and there. We arrived at 9:30 (latest ever) and got a spot in the main lot. Tomorrow should be nice both in conditions and temp (again, I have a low prediction accuracy so far for Gore conditions).

Hawkeye skied well early; Chatty on the groomed part was tricky hardpack of doom but the bumps were mostly very soft and nice. Lies at about noon was a mix of packed powder and tricky scratchy stuff but very skiable if you picked your spots. By the time I got to it they had the half-rope thing going; earlier in the day it was wide open, so perhaps mostly packed powder then. Wild Air was amazing, deep packed powder that you could trench your edges into deeply - frankly something I have rarely seen anywhere. Hit up Darby woods for the first time. Fun but scratchy. Got my girl - our little one- into her first glade in rabbit run. That was awesome. Our next run down it was roped off. My son and daughter passed out on the ride home, and since my wife had to stay home to do a paper, I am making them some wierd cookie-ice cream sunday combination. Life is good. 

*Big shout out to B and A, a father/son ripper duo,* who I bumped into in Straight Brook when my kids were in the weekly program. A said he was a long time lurker and (not sure if it was good or bad) said he knew who I was from all my DomB posts : ). I'd be happy to ski with either of you anytime (10-1230 on Saturdays when my wife does not come up being best!). Thanks for sharing the chairs and the fun.


----------



## lukoson

Echo everything Dom said. No wind so cold was not really an issue. Chatty bumps were soft and fun especially lower part where they were more modest in size. We didn’t do Lies looked like it was scratchy and they closed it mid day. They’re blowing tons of snow on wild air.


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## DomB

Gore was sweet today. I think until they get a thaw-freeze it will be really good. They are blowing snow like crazy on Arena. 

Tahawus had nice corduroy and Little Dipper was a blast with powdery bumps on all natural snow. Rabbit fun was fun but roped. That was pretty much what we skied for close to four hours before heading out. It seems to me that no matter what, Sunway from saddle lodge to about Wild Air gets scrapy. 

We won't be up next week due to one kid's play and another's birthday, but ski days are way above where they've been at this point - 17 days, all Gore all the time. That's better than some seasons for my family.


----------



## Kleetus

Good day today. Topridge, Uncas, Chati bumps, and Tahawus Glades were the picks. Super busy at the bottom so stayed away. Was busier today than at any point last weekend or yesterday. Waited 20 min for both Gondi and AE2 only 2 times I was at the base. 

What is up with the snow blown on some trails. Specifically upper Chati. Its a skating rink on the groomed side. Like there was no freeze thaw since that snow was made so did they just blow water on it or?


----------



## poindexter

We skied Sat/Sun and had a great time. Saturday was beautiful and not very crowded. Sunday felt very crowded. With Echo closed for racing and no Sagamore, the lift lines at the bottom were pretty bad. Even the Topridge triple had a line stretching up Tannery at one point. We left at 11am and even Lot G was full. Glad to see that Gore is booming - I just wish I could enjoy it on weekdays instead.


----------



## Harvey

poindexter said:


> weekdays


Testify!

I think it will help a lot when Sagamore comes on line.


----------



## lukoson

Are Sundays typically more busy than Saturdays or is it about the same?


----------



## Harvey

lukoson said:


> Are Sundays typically more busy than Saturdays or is it about the same?


I doubt it. Maybe the same at opening. I think it was the temps on Saturday that kept crowds down.


----------



## AndrewM

DomB said:


> Gore was sweet today if you waited out or ignored the early morning cold. Packed powder conditions, with some scratchiness hear and there. We arrived at 9:30 (latest ever) and got a spot in the main lot. Tomorrow should be nice both in conditions and temp (again, I have a low prediction accuracy so far for Gore conditions).
> 
> Hawkeye skied well early; Chatty on the groomed part was tricky hardpack of doom but the bumps were mostly very soft and nice. Lies at about noon was a mix of packed powder and tricky scratchy stuff but very skiable if you picked your spots. By the time I got to it they had the half-rope thing going; earlier in the day it was wide open, so perhaps mostly packed powder then. Wild Air was amazing, deep packed powder that you could trench your edges into deeply - frankly something I have rarely seen anywhere. Hit up Darby woods for the first time. Fun but scratchy. Got my girl - our little one- into her first glade in rabbit run. That was awesome. Our next run down it was roped off. My son and daughter passed out on the ride home, and since my wife had to stay home to do a paper, I am making them some wierd cookie-ice cream sunday combination. Life is good.
> 
> *Big shout out to B and A, a father/son ripper duo,* who I bumped into in Straight Brook when my kids were in the weekly program. A said he was a long time lurker and (not sure if it was good or bad) said he knew who I was from all my DomB posts : ). I'd be happy to ski with either of you anytime (10-1230 on Saturdays when my wife does not come up being best!). Thanks for sharing the chairs and the fun.



Hey folks! Andrew here ("A" in DomB's post). Been lurking around these parts for a while, but after having the pleasure of riding the lifts and skiing a few runs with DomB on Saturday, there was no choice, I had to register for an account!

Gore is my home mountain, I've been skiing there since I was a kid (believe my first trip there was 1997, a year or two before the old gondola was removed), I've probably gone there for 90% of my ski days over the past 10 years.

Skied Saturday and Sunday this weekend (days 3 and 4 this season... I'm a flatlander, haven't been able to come up as much as I'd like). Conditions were hugely improved compared to my foggy New Years ski days. Saturday was particularly fun, bright sunshine and packed powder, frigid temps but no wind (particularly enjoyed packed powder on Showcase and Hawkeye, bumps on lower Chatiemac, and afternoon laps on Echo). Tahawus Glade was the Sunday highlight.

Would love to have the chance to meet with some of you folks sometime! I'm particularly eager to get some more practice in the trees -- my main ski partner is my dad, who typically stays on-piste, and I'm reluctant to ski a glade solo (Sunday's trip into Tahawus glade notwithstanding). Would love to meet up with any of you for a run or two sometime!

DomB -- thanks for spending some time with me and my old man, was a total pleasure meeting you, hope to ski with you again soon!


----------



## DomB

AndrewM said:


> Hey folks! Andrew here ("A" in DomB's post). Been lurking around these parts for a while, but after having the pleasure of riding the lifts and skiing a few runs with DomB on Saturday, there was no choice, I had to register for an account!
> 
> Gore is my home mountain, I've been skiing there since I was a kid (believe my first trip there was 1997, a year or two before the old gondola was removed), I've probably gone there for 90% of my ski days over the past 10 years.
> 
> Skied Saturday and Sunday this weekend (days 3 and 4 this season... I'm a flatlander, haven't been able to come up as much as I'd like). Conditions were hugely improved compared to my foggy New Years ski days. Saturday was particularly fun, bright sunshine and packed powder, frigid temps but no wind (particularly enjoyed packed powder on Showcase and Hawkeye, bumps on lower Chatiemac, and afternoon laps on Echo). Tahawus Glade was the Sunday highlight.
> 
> Would love to have the chance to meet with some of you folks sometime! I'm particularly eager to get some more practice in the trees -- my main ski partner is my dad, who typically stays on-piste, and I'm reluctant to ski a glade solo (Sunday's trip into Tahawus glade notwithstanding). Would love to meet up with any of you for a run or two sometime!
> 
> DomB -- thanks for spending some time with me and my old man, was a total pleasure meeting you, hope to ski with you again soon!


Awesome! Andrew I pm'd you my cell if you ever want to text to meet up. Great skiing with you. Glad you registered.


----------



## Gore-d

Have skied Gore about 20 times this year and there seems to be an unfortunate new pattern for midweek skiers: Burnt and North chairs not running. It happened last week, today, and apparently tomorrow as well.
Furthermore, the gondola was broken from noon onward today. 
That said, in general the grooming (of the admittedly small trail count) has been pretty good this year.


----------



## SudsNBumps

Yesterday was Make your own Funday Monday. I enjoyed it. I had enough to keep my attention for 5 plus hours and plenty of powder shots with the 2-3 inches that fell the day before. A bit of ice appeared in spots but was easy to avoid. Chati probably had the worst but if you stayed left in the bumps it remained somewhat soft. Someone said in another thread that ORDA doesn't need any upgrades...apparently we need a new Gondola(I ride it as little as possible...only once yesterday). Gore is what it is...Lots of Bitching and Lots of good Terrain, even when the lift you are looking to ride is closed.


----------



## sig

SudsNBumps said:


> Yesterday was Make your own Funday Monday. I enjoyed it. I had enough to keep my attention for 5 plus hours and plenty of powder shots with the 2-3 inches that fell the day before. A bit of ice appeared in spots but was easy to avoid. Chati probably had the worst but if you stayed left in the bumps it remained somewhat soft. Someone said in another thread that ORDA doesn't need any upgrades...apparently we need a new Gondola(I ride it as little as possible...only once yesterday). Gore is what it is...Lots of Bitching and Lots of good Terrain, even when the lift you are looking to ride is closed.


I agree. sometimes i get so aggravated with gore. the state of NY is not efficient at running a lot of things. they probably don't belong in the ski or golf business. but what are the alternatives. a bunch of cooperate assholes upgrading everything and dotting the hill with condo's. give me inefficient gore anytime. i can poke my way around. extremely happy i no longer need to wait on line in the cold weather for 20 minutes to buy a lift ticket. that is the best upgrade over the past 20 years.


----------



## Harvey

Gore is awesome. It is such a fun place to ski. And it's huge.

I agree with Sig RFID is great when it works.

So glad there are no slopeside condos.

If skiing is your goal, Gore has a lot to offer.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

sig said:


> I agree. sometimes i get so aggravated with gore. the state of NY is not efficient at running a lot of things. they probably don't belong in the ski or golf business. but what are the alternatives. a bunch of cooperate assholes upgrading everything and dotting the hill with condo's. give me inefficient gore anytime. i can poke my way around. extremely happy i no longer need to wait on line in the cold weather for 20 minutes to buy a lift ticket. that is the best upgrade over the past 20 years.


Why settle for inefficiency? Does your employer allow you to be inefficient? Do their customers tolerate inefficiency?


----------



## Harvey

D.B. Cooper said:


> Why settle for inefficiency? Does your employer allow you to be inefficient? Do their customers tolerate inefficiency?


What mountains are efficient?


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Harvey said:


> What mountains are efficient?


Good question. Of the ones I've worked at (3), it seems like none. Of the ones I've visited, Tremblant, Whistler and Deer Valley come to mind. I'm sure some smaller areas are efficient out of financial necessity. I'm thinking the Platty, Titus size (although I've not been to either).


----------



## Harvey

D.B. Cooper said:


> Good question. Of the ones I've worked at (3), it seems like none. Of the ones I've visited, Tremblant, Whistler and Deer Valley come to mind. I'm sure some smaller areas are efficient out of financial necessity. I'm thinking the Platty, Titus size (although I've not been to either).


Haha good call on Platty. When the guy operating the equipment has to open his own wallet to pay for it... you get efficiency.

I guess if efficient isn't secret code for "uphill capacity" i might be ok with it. ?

How are the lines at Tremblant, Whistler and DV?

Gore marches forward in a slow way, but they do continuously move forward. They may not do what you (I) want first. It may not be what the GM wants either. IMO gondolas and lodges and stuff are often dreams of governors.

I've said this before, I enjoy almost everything Gore has done. All the new terrain since 2000 is just wow IMO. But I also like the fact that it happens slowly.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Gore-d said:


> Have skied Gore about 20 times this year and there seems to be an unfortunate new pattern for midweek skiers: Burnt and North chairs not running. It happened last week, today, and apparently tomorrow as well.
> Furthermore, the gondola was broken from noon onward today.
> That said, in general the grooming (of the admittedly small trail count) has been pretty good this year.


Agree 100%. Gore has long had a pattern of closing one or more lifts on Mondays, I presume to give staff who worked all weekend a day off. This seems to be progressing later into the week and with multiple lifts. North side, one of my favorite areas of the mountain, hasn’t been open the last three days I’ve skied. Really frustrating today when with the new snow they probably could have dropped the rope on Powder Pass and North Star. I haven’t been able to ski Echo yet this season. If this continues I’m not going to be a happy midweek passholder.


----------



## Harvey

Alfredeneumann said:


> ski Echo


I bet it was great today.


----------



## x10003q

Gore-d said:


> Have skied Gore about 20 times this year and there seems to be an unfortunate new pattern for midweek skiers: Burnt and North chairs not running. It happened last week, today, and apparently tomorrow as well.
> Furthermore, the gondola was broken from noon onward today.
> That said, in general the grooming (of the admittedly small trail count) has been pretty good this year.


Closing the North quad and Burnt Ridge HSQ is just standard operating procedure. The Burnt Ridge HSQ will have triple the normal life expectancy because it opens around mid -January and is closed so much mid-week.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

x10003q said:


> Closing the North quad and Burnt Ridge HSQ is just standard operating procedure. The Burnt Ridge HSQ will have triple the normal life expectancy because it opens around mid -January and is closed so much mid-week.


I don’t believe that. Running machines fewer hours doesn’t necessarily extend their life. If skiers expect BRQ to run every day, ORDA will have to maintain it in good condition. If skiers accept that it will often not run, it goes to the top of the deferred maintenance list. That’s what will shorten it’s life. 
Mad River Glen depended on the original single chair for 60 reliable years. The first Castlerock double ran infrequently for 40 years, and it was unreliable for at least the last 10. 

I love Gore, long traverses and all, but all the necessary connecting trails are a costly problem now that natural snow is so scarce. Also racing on Echo is a self inflicted wound that disrupts access for the public way more than racing does anywhere else. 

mm


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Harvey said:


> I bet it was great today.


No one will ever know. I guess if I wanted to badly enough I could have skinned over the access road from Twister and up Hedges.


----------



## tirolski

Alfredeneumann said:


> Agree 100%. Gore has long had a pattern of closing one or more lifts on Mondays, I presume to give staff who worked all weekend a day off. This seems to be progressing later into the week and with multiple lifts. North side, one of my favorite areas of the mountain, hasn’t been open the last three days I’ve skied. Really frustrating today when with the new snow they probably could have dropped the rope on Powder Pass and North Star. I haven’t been able to ski Echo yet this season. If this continues I’m not going to be a happy midweek passholder.


Had a M-F at Gore for a couple years when I 1st retired.
Tahawus, Echo & Twister later in the day with early laps on Showcase and Wild Air were always in the plan and were rarely closed once they had snow on em. Haven’t been up there since the vid.


----------



## SudsNBumps

Can't wait to ski Sagamore tomorrow. First groom...eh...but it is supposed to open! But then again, it's Gore and it may not open. I am going to go so I know.


----------



## trackbiker

Milo Maltbie said:


> Also racing on Echo is a self inflicted wound that disrupts access for the public way more than racing does anywhere else.
> 
> mm


I know there are a lot of racing supporters here but why does racing get priority for a long trail that is a main connector and only one of two trails on a HSQ pod? What was wrong with where they used to race on lower Showcase? Is Echo really that much better of a race trail that they have it closed almost every weekend?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

trackbiker said:


> What was wrong with where they used to race on lower Showcase? Is Echo really that much better of a race trail that they have it closed almost every weekend?


I don't remember racing on Showcase, but it isn't wide enough since the rules for speed courses were changed to require 2 rows of B fences on both sides. Also, Showcase has lift towers and Sleighride crosses it. Twister isn't steep enough at the top for a Super G. Racing on Sagamore would close some of the best glades.

It is what it is. Echo racing may be the most annoying part of it, but the terrain just isn't well suited for lift served skiing. I'm surprised that I like it so much.

mm


----------



## Tjf1967

trackbiker said:


> I know there are a lot of racing supporters here but why does racing get priority for a long trail that is a main connector and only one of two trails on a HSQ pod? What was wrong with where they used to race on lower Showcase? Is Echo really that much better of a race trail that they have it closed almost every weekend?


Money. Those race parents bring a hefty consistent amount of revenue.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Tjf1967 said:


> Money. Those race parents bring a hefty consistent amount of revenue.


That too.

mm


----------



## trackbiker

Tjf1967 said:


> Money. Those race parents bring a hefty consistent amount of revenue.


Would they go away if they were told their kids had to race on Showcase. I get the money thing but you also have paying recreational skiers to answer to as well.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

trackbiker said:


> Would they go away if they were told their kids had to race on Showcase.


Showcase is no longer an acceptable race trail, if it ever was.

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

In other news, Thomas Vonn is now at West Mountain, apparently to start an elite ski academy with resident kids. I wonder what that means for NYSEF at Gore.

mm


----------



## Tjf1967

trackbiker said:


> Would they go away if they were told their kids had to race on Showcase. I get the money thing but you also have paying recreational skiers to answer to as well.


That know that and made their decision. Whiteface the entire skiers right off the mountain from mountain run down is racers. Your learn to accept it and if your ever hear the numbers understand. Parkway is pretty much forgot part of your ski day at whiteface.


----------



## Tjf1967

Milo Maltbie said:


> In other news, Thomas Vonn is now at West Mountain, apparently to start an elite ski academy with resident kids. I wonder what that means for NYSEF at Gore.
> 
> mm


Nothing Vonn hey nothing but his name. From what I understand he is a shithead


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Tjf1967 said:


> Parkway is pretty much forgot part of your ski day at whiteface.


I get more annoyed at the race groups who reserve half the cafeteria for the whole day than I do about closing Parkway.

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Tjf1967 said:


> Nothing Vonn hey nothing but his name. From what I understand he is a shithead


I heard just the opposite. Around the Catskills I've heard his ex is the shithead, but I have no first hand knowledge. If he's at West Mountain he's certainly mismannged his coaching career.
Time will tell.

mm


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

Alfredeneumann said:


> No one will ever know. I guess if I wanted to badly enough I could have skinned over the access road from Twister and up Hedges.


There's a better way.


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> If he's at West Mountain he's certainly mismannged his coaching career.
> Time will tell.


Glens Falls FTW.








West Mountain taps Thomas Vonn a coach


When West Mountain Ski Area co-owners Spencer and Sara Montgomery took over the mountain nine years ago, they envisioned major improvements and ultimately making the Queensbury mountain a ski racing




poststar.com


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Milo Maltbie said:


> I get more annoyed at the race groups who reserve half the cafeteria for the whole day than I do about closing Parkway.
> 
> mm


Are they limited to 20 minutes of standing without chairs like in the Gore cafeteria?


----------



## Harvey

Only certain trails are really right for racing. The way I understand it, Twister and Echo are the best for racing, and both are pinch points for traverse traffic.

There are some advantages (for the hardcore) to racing on Echo.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Never been a racer but echo is a wide trail with consistent pitch. A couple of years ago they set up race training on Hawkeye on a powder day. It cut off Hawks, Chatty, and both glades over there. People were furious, I was furious. I can accept losing echo.


----------



## x10003q

Milo Maltbie said:


> I don’t believe that. Running machines fewer hours doesn’t necessarily extend their life. If skiers expect BRQ to run every day, ORDA will have to maintain it in good condition. If skiers accept that it will often not run, it goes to the top of the deferred maintenance list. That’s what will shorten it’s life.
> Mad River Glen depended on the original single chair for 60 reliable years. The first Castlerock double ran infrequently for 40 years, and it was unreliable for at least the last 10.
> 
> I love Gore, long traverses and all, but all the necessary connecting trails are a costly problem now that natural snow is so scarce. Also racing on Echo is a self inflicted wound that disrupts access for the public way more than racing does anywhere else.
> 
> mm


You might not believe it, but they don't put hour meters on machinery for grins. Why install an $8 million lift in an area that is not used or hard to use? By the way, comparisons between fixed grip and high speed chairs are silly.


----------



## Huezee

IIRC, Echo is FIS homologated.


----------



## x10003q

Milo Maltbie said:


> I don't remember racing on Showcase, but it isn't wide enough since the rules for speed courses were changed to require 2 rows of B fences on both sides. Also, Showcase has lift towers and Sleighride crosses it. Twister isn't steep enough at the top for a Super G. Racing on Sagamore would close some of the best glades.


No.
Showcase is a homologated race trail approved for US Ski and Snowboard SL events. My son raced SL on Showcase in college. The course started about level with Tower 6/2B. Tower 6 was probably created because of the SL starting gate.
Twister is homologated race trail for FIS GS and SL races and US Ski and Snowboard DH and SG races. My son raced GS in college on Twister.
Echo is homologated race trail for FIS SL, GS, and SG.
They are all currently valid.

The finish for the races on Twister is the bottom of Showcase and has been that way since the 1980s.


Milo Maltbie said:


> It is what it is. Echo racing may be the most annoying part of it, but the terrain just isn't well suited for lift served skiing. I'm surprised that I like it so much.
> 
> mm


The Gore UMP has a bunch of other trails that were supposed to be cut on Burnt Ridge. The HSQ was installed in 2008. Fourteen years later and we have the underused lift, 2 trails and an unfinished pod. I guess that was the lie in order to get the HSQ.


----------



## SudsNBumps

Echo was built as a racing trail. It is the only FIS certified run ay Gore. I think there is an FIS race this month at Gore and yes it brings money. I am a recovered race parent. BTW skiing was excellent today. With the north chair closed the last two days, the snow piled up in Tahawus Glades. Chati sill has her bumps and they are still skiable. I skied both Sagamore and Echo today. There was powder on the sides of Sagamore that was fun. Bottom skied like Dear Valley early. Man was it cold...


----------



## Milo Maltbie

x10003q said:


> No.
> Showcase is a homologated race trail approved for US Ski and Snowboard SL events. My son raced SL on Showcase in college. The course started about level with Tower 6/2B. Tower 6 was probably created because of the SL starting gate.
> Twister is homologated race trail for FIS GS and SL races and US Ski and Snowboard DH and SG races. My son raced GS in college on Twister.
> Echo is homologated race trail for FIS SL, GS, and SG.
> They are all currently valid.
> 
> The finish for the races on Twister is the bottom of Showcase and has been that way since the 1980s.
> 
> The Gore UMP has a bunch of other trails that were supposed to be cut on Burnt Ridge. The HSQ wsa installed in 2008. Fourteen years later and we have the underused lift, 2 trails and an unfinished pod. I guess that was the lie in order to get the HSQ.


I’ve seen the UMP and there’s nothing in it for me, just widening and straightening, and new trails through Abenaki and Sagamore glades. The Abenaki trail will be an easier route to Ski Bowl, and the Subway improvements are OK, but the rest of it just makes it more like Okemo, which will only make it a third rate Okemo instead of the weird Gore it wants to be. 

mm


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

Milo Maltbie said:


> I’ve seen the UMP and there’s nothing in it for me, just widening and straightening, and new trails through Abenaki and Sagamore glades. The Abenaki trail will be an easier route to Ski Bowl, and the Subway improvements are OK, but the rest of it just makes it more like Okemo, which will only make it a third rate Okemo instead of the weird Gore it wants to be.
> 
> mm


"Keep Gore Weird" would make a nice t-shirt/bumper sticker.


----------



## Harvey

Gore-d said:


> Have skied Gore about 20 times this year and there seems to be an unfortunate new pattern for midweek skiers: Burnt and North chairs not running. It happened last week, today, and apparently tomorrow as well.
> Furthermore, the gondola was broken from noon onward today.
> That said, in general the grooming (of the admittedly small trail count) has been pretty good this year.



Not saying that there isn't some truth here. But in the last five years (excluding the last two) there have been more lifts operating midweek. In part at least, the issue this year is staffing.


----------



## SudsNBumps

Wednesday...everything available except the bowl wasn't open and I think some of the ropes were because of lack of ski patrol, which I saw very few of today. "Gore, It is what it is. If you don't like it ski somewhere else" That will be my t-shirt. All this bitching and complaining has gone on for years and will continue into the future. Kudos and major thank you to the snow makers and groomers because so far this year has sucked for natural and we are currently skiing some really good shit. Thank you


----------



## SnowSnake88

SudsNBumps said:


> Wednesday...everything available except the bowl wasn't open and I think some of the ropes were because of lack of ski patrol, which I saw very few of today. "Gore, It is what it is. If you don't like it ski somewhere else" That will be my t-shirt. All this bitching and complaining has gone on for years and will continue into the future. Kudos and major thank you to the snow makers and groomers because so far this year has sucked for natural and we are currently skiing some really good shit. Thank you


"Gore, It is what it is. If you don't like it ski somewhere else" that is fantastic, not quite as catchy as Mad River's "ski it if you can" but very fitting


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> No.
> Showcase is a homologated race trail approved for US Ski and Snowboard SL events. My son raced SL on Showcase in college. The course started about level with Tower 6/2B. Tower 6 was probably created because of the SL starting gate.
> Twister is homologated race trail for FIS GS and SL races and US Ski and Snowboard DH and SG races. My son raced GS in college on Twister.
> Echo is homologated race trail for FIS SL, GS, and SG.
> They are all currently valid.
> 
> The finish for the races on Twister is the bottom of Showcase and has been that way since the 1980s.
> 
> The Gore UMP has a bunch of other trails that were supposed to be cut on Burnt Ridge. The HSQ was installed in 2008. Fourteen years later and we have the underused lift, 2 trails and an unfinished pod. I guess that was the lie in order to get the HSQ.


I believe Gore also used to run DH?


----------



## Harvey

SnowSnake88 said:


> "Gore, It is what it is. If you don't like it ski somewhere else" that is fantastic, not quite as catchy as Mad River's "ski it if you can" but very fitting


Suds is an admitted homer. It's not like he works for Gore.


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> I believe Gore also used to run DH?


I know they had DH and SG training/speed camp for juniors. I do not know if they ever ran a sanctioned DH.


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> I know they had DH and SG training/speed camp for juniors. I do not know if they ever ran a sanctioned DH.


I'm pretty sure they did. I think I recall a buddy of mine telling me about it. He said he really liked the course they put up. I cold be confused with the SG.


----------



## x10003q

SnowSnake88 said:


> "Gore, It is what it is. If you don't like it ski somewhere else" that is fantastic, not quite as catchy as Mad River's "ski it if you can" but very fitting


This is all well and good for individual skiers/riders who benefit from the massive NYS investments in Gore over the last 25 years, but ORDA has a legislative mandate to follow. Here is the first and most important:
"*ORDA’s legislative mandate is to:*

Institute a comprehensive, coordinated program of activities utilizing the Olympic facilities, Gore Mountain, and Belleayre Mountain, in and around Lake Placid, North Creek, and Highmount, New York, in order to ensure *optimum year-round use* and enjoyment of these facilities to the *economic and social benefit *of the regions and* to minimize the financial burden on state and local government by maximizing revenue opportunities."*
ORDA has objectively failed at what I bolded for Gore. Despite the massive investment and almost a double increase in size, snowmaking, # of lifts, the yearly visits have pretty much stayed around 215K for the *last 25 years*. They have not maximized revenue opportunities. It has been a fail for the people in the North Creek region who rely on Gore as an economic engine and it has been a fail for the people of NYS who supply the funds for the expansion. It has also been a fail to the skiers and riders as they do not get to use various sections of Gore until mid-Jan or even mid-week. 








Our Mission | About | Olympic Regional Development Authority


Our Mission: Increasing visitation to the Adirondack region by operating our venues while at the same time promoting the Olympic Spirit.




orda.org




From today's (Jan 27, 2022) snow report:
"Snowmakers have shifted their focus to 46er over at the Ski Bowl. We should see the Interconnect and the Hudson chair open very soon!"
Classic Gore - roughly 8 weeks left in the season and the North Creek Ski Bowl remains closed.








Snow Conditions Report | Gore Mountain NY


Skiers and snowboarders can see trails and lifts open, weather at Gore Mountain, and snow conditions on alpine and nordic trails.




goremountain.com


----------



## tirolski

x10003q said:


> I know they had DH and SG training/speed camp for juniors. I do not know if they ever ran a sanctioned DH.


There was a non-FIS race on Groundhog Day in 1939 Downhill-Slalom combined, allegedly.
Locals vs the "New York” chapter folks. 
Page 26 here:
The History of Skiing in the Adirondack Park, 1921


----------



## Ripitz

x10003q said:


> to ensure *optimum year-round use* and enjoyment of these facilities to the *economic and social benefit *of the regions and* to minimize the financial burden on state and local government by maximizing revenue opportunities."*


Nothing a zip line can’t fix


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Nothing a zip line, _tram,_ _hotels, condos, airbnbs, spas, fancy restaurants,_ _more snowmaking_... can’t fix


FIFY


----------



## Huezee




----------



## SudsNBumps

NYSEF used to run a downhill on Twister for the little one up to JlV I believe. That became speed camp for the bigger kids on Twister (Echo was new at this time) They ran a super-G at the end of camp. Can't remember a downhill for the elite. I believe Echo is rated for Super-G but not downhill. Most of this has been moved to Echo. As far as the ski bowl not being open, maybe this weekend and that is not bad considering all the natural snow we have gotten this year. Admitted Homer but we are skiing quite well for what Ma Natch has given us. This is the conditions thread, right? Give us a couple feet of fluff and most of the bitching stops.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

x10003q said:


> This is all well and good for individual skiers/riders who benefit from the massive NYS investments in Gore over the last 25 years, but ORDA has a legislative mandate to follow. Here is the first and most important:
> "*ORDA’s legislative mandate is to:*
> 
> Institute a comprehensive, coordinated program of activities utilizing the Olympic facilities, Gore Mountain, and Belleayre Mountain, in and around Lake Placid, North Creek, and Highmount, New York, in order to ensure *optimum year-round use* and enjoyment of these facilities to the *economic and social benefit *of the regions and* to minimize the financial burden on state and local government by maximizing revenue opportunities."*
> ORDA has objectively failed at what I bolded for Gore. Despite the massive investment and almost a double increase in size, snowmaking, # of lifts, the yearly visits have pretty much stayed around 215K for the *last 25 years*. They have not maximized revenue opportunities. It has been a fail for the people in the North Creek region who rely on Gore as an economic engine and it has been a fail for the people of NYS who supply the funds for the expansion. It has also been a fail to the skiers and riders as they do not get to use various sections of Gore until mid-Jan or even mid-week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Mission | About | Olympic Regional Development Authority
> 
> 
> Our Mission: Increasing visitation to the Adirondack region by operating our venues while at the same time promoting the Olympic Spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orda.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From today's (Jan 27, 2022) snow report:
> "Snowmakers have shifted their focus to 46er over at the Ski Bowl. We should see the Interconnect and the Hudson chair open very soon!"
> Classic Gore - roughly 8 weeks left in the season and the North Creek Ski Bowl remains closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow Conditions Report | Gore Mountain NY
> 
> 
> Skiers and snowboarders can see trails and lifts open, weather at Gore Mountain, and snow conditions on alpine and nordic trails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goremountain.com


Ski Bowl has been open for weeks. You just can’t ski there from the main mountain.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

SudsNBumps said:


> Wednesday...everything available except the bowl wasn't open and I think some of the ropes were because of lack of ski patrol, which I saw very few of today. "Gore, It is what it is. If you don't like it ski somewhere else" That will be my t-shirt. All this bitching and complaining has gone on for years and will continue into the future. Kudos and major thank you to the snow makers and groomers because so far this year has sucked for natural and we are currently skiing some really good shit. Thank you


That sounds a lot like “America - love it or leave it.” from the 60’s. If you care about something you want it to be as good as it can be. Criticism or suggesting improvements is allowed. I’m not going anywhere, and I’ll stick with “Keep Gore Weird.”


----------



## Brownski

Why not steal Vermonts old bumper stickers idea-

Welcome to Gore
Now leave


----------



## DomB

x10003q said:


> This is all well and good for individual skiers/riders who benefit from the massive NYS investments in Gore over the last 25 years, but ORDA has a legislative mandate to follow. Here is the first and most important:
> "*ORDA’s legislative mandate is to:*
> 
> Institute a comprehensive, coordinated program of activities utilizing the Olympic facilities, Gore Mountain, and Belleayre Mountain, in and around Lake Placid, North Creek, and Highmount, New York, in order to ensure *optimum year-round use* and enjoyment of these facilities to the *economic and social benefit *of the regions and* to minimize the financial burden on state and local government by maximizing revenue opportunities."*
> ORDA has objectively failed at what I bolded for Gore. Despite the massive investment and almost a double increase in size, snowmaking, # of lifts, the yearly visits have pretty much stayed around 215K for the *last 25 years*. They have not maximized revenue opportunities. It has been a fail for the people in the North Creek region who rely on Gore as an economic engine and it has been a fail for the people of NYS who supply the funds for the expansion. It has also been a fail to the skiers and riders as they do not get to use various sections of Gore until mid-Jan or even mid-week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Mission | About | Olympic Regional Development Authority
> 
> 
> Our Mission: Increasing visitation to the Adirondack region by operating our venues while at the same time promoting the Olympic Spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orda.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From today's (Jan 27, 2022) snow report:
> "Snowmakers have shifted their focus to 46er over at the Ski Bowl. We should see the Interconnect and the Hudson chair open very soon!"
> Classic Gore - roughly 8 weeks left in the season and the North Creek Ski Bowl remains closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow Conditions Report | Gore Mountain NY
> 
> 
> Skiers and snowboarders can see trails and lifts open, weather at Gore Mountain, and snow conditions on alpine and nordic trails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goremountain.com


How do you really feel . The bolded items are the three core parts of a three-part mission, so there is that.


----------



## Gorehoar

Well said sir! Any ideas for the graphics? Perhaps a winter version of your avatar?


----------



## SudsNBumps

Brownski said:


> Why not steal Vermonts old bumper stickers idea-
> 
> Welcome to Gore
> Now leave


No we don't ask people to leave they just get frustrated and go. Motel 6/Super 8(Gore) vs. Marriott/Hilton(Killington). How about Welcome to Gore...wait and hour or two and we will have it figured out. Case in point...If they decide to open the Hudson Chair tomorrow, I don't expect it will open at 8:30. Gore/ORDA tries but it usually takes a year of trial and failure with new equipment before they get it working. If you skied Gore since the 70's, you can appreciate how far they've come...remember it is not a privately owned ski area. Government and NYS are a mess...sure makes Gore look a little better. Hey anyone ski yesterday. How are conditions holding up?


----------



## Brownski

Welcome to Gore- Be patient


----------



## x10003q

Brownski said:


> Welcome to Gore- Be patient


Yes, for decades............


----------



## MC2




----------



## snoloco

MC2 said:


> View attachment 12318


My favorite one is "Accept what you have, or we'll make it even worse next year."


----------



## Ripitz

snoloco said:


> My favorite one is "Accept what you have, or we'll make it even worse next year."


What do you think of these zip thingys and a connecting lift? You know a lot about this stuff. What would @snoloco do? ?


----------



## Alfredeneumann

*FREE THE CHAIRS!!!*


----------



## Milo Maltbie

snoloco said:


> "Accept what you have, or we'll make it even worse next year."


And they found a new way to make it a little worse:



They blocked the edge or the trail on Twister and Sunway. What’s up with that?WTF!?!!

Also this:



They have Little Sister closed. There plenty of room behind the B fences but it’s still closed. It’s like they trying to piss me off today.

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Alfredeneumann said:


> View attachment 12320*FREE THE CHAIRS!!!*


That too. Why do we have to crowd into the back rooms?

mm


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> What do you think of these zip thingys and a connecting lift? You know a lot about this stuff. What would @snoloco do? ?


Sno should look at the link to the local town meeting where the GM of Gore and the CEO of ORDA discussed the “new" plans.
I watched the 1st hour. It’s interesting.
Pratt knows Gore as he used to be GM there b4 the CEO position..

I vote if ORDA's putting in the electric zipper thingy ?
ya should have an option to ride it without the loop-dee-loops.

It’d be a waste of electric energy in the winter &
could make folks dizzy b4 they get off to ski.


----------



## Ripitz

tirolski said:


> I vote if ORDA's putting in the electric zipper thingy ?
> ya should have an option to ride it without the loop-dee-loops.
> 
> It’d be a waste of electric energy in the winter &
> could make folks dizzy b4 they get off to ski.


Maybe they can have it over Echo so you can go down when they have races.
With a skier bridge and or gap jump at Little Sister.


----------



## tirolski

Alfredeneumann said:


> *FREE THE CHAIRS!!!*


Those are very beautiful chairs. The lodge at the top had em. Are those chairs from there? 
If so what’d they do wrong?


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Maybe they can have it over Echo so you can go down when they have races.


Yup


Ripitz said:


> With a skier bridge and or gap jump at Little Sister.


There ya go thinking again.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

tirolski said:


> Those are very beautiful chairs. The lodge at the top had em. Are those chairs from there?
> If so what’d they do wrong?


They took all the chairs from the big cafeteria room and put them in a chair coral so that everyone packs into the picnic tables in the two small rooms. It makes no sense at all. 

mm


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> They took all the chairs from the big cafeteria room and put them in a chair coral so that everyone packs into the picnic tables in the two small rooms. It makes no sense at all.
> 
> mm


Did they take em out up top too? They look the same Adirondack Style.
If not that’s discrimination of the chairs for no reason.
Free the chairs.

If they ain’t gonna use em can ya rent em?


----------



## Ripitz

tirolski said:


> Did they take em out up top too? They look the same Adirondack Style.
> If not that’s discrimination of the chairs for no reason.
> Free the chairs.
> 
> If they ain’t gonna use em can ya rent em?


We must stand up!


----------



## SnowSnake88

Milo Maltbie said:


> And they found a new way to make it a little worse:
> View attachment 12319
> They blocked the edge or the trail on Twister and Sunway. What’s up with that?WTF!?!!
> 
> Also this:
> View attachment 12321
> They have Little Sister closed. There plenty of room behind the B fences but it’s still closed. It’s like they trying to piss me off today.
> 
> mm


You got Gored ?


----------



## Brownski

SnowSnake88 said:


> You got Gored ?


Another idea for a sticker


----------



## Alfredeneumann

SnowSnake88 said:


> You got Gored ?


I’ve been Gored again!
As we stood in front of the rope across the entrance of Boreas in the falling snow on Friday, I told the guy I was skiing with that Gore was saving that snow for the weekenders. Sure enough, with no additional snowfall since then, today’s snow report says that Barkeater and Boreas are open!
I live to ski the glades off of Sagamore. They are a unique feature and a major reason that I am a Gore passholder.
This is not an isolated incident. Ropes are often up on terrain through Friday and then magically drop on Saturday morning. Betwen lifts closed on Monday, now Tuesday, … and saving terrain for the weekenders, why are midweek skiers treated like second class citizens?
I won’t be skiing on Monday (North and Burnt Ridge quads probably won’t run anyway) but I’ll bet good money the ropes are back up on Tuesday (If you ask, they’ll say they are skied out. Wonder when that happened?). I just might not see them.
Keep Gore Weird.


----------



## Harvey

Alfredeneumann said:


> I live to ski the glades off of Sagamore. They are a unique feature...



I'm with you, I love those trees. 

IMO there is no trail pod in NY that offers the same kind of experience.

I had and exchange with B yesterday regarding the future and learned some things. Maybe it gets it's own thread.


----------



## MarzNC

Alfredeneumann said:


> This is not an isolated incident. Ropes are often up on terrain through Friday and then magically drop on Saturday morning. Betwen lifts closed on Monday, now Tuesday, … and saving terrain for the weekenders, why are midweek skiers treated like second class citizens?


Does Gore have the same number of patrollers Mon-Fri as on weekends?


----------



## Harvey

Gore has been running on about half the snowmakers, I would not be at all surprised if patrol is in a similar situation. Personally I don't buy the conspiracy theories.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Harvey said:


> Gore has been running on about half the snowmakers, I would not be at all surprised if patrol is in a similar situation. Personally I don't buy the conspiracy theories.


Closing lifts on Mondays (understandable) and saving terrain for the weekenders has been going on for years. Don’t play the covid card.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I had and exchange with B yesterday regarding the future and learned some things. Maybe it gets it's own thread.


----------



## Harvey

Alfredeneumann said:


> Closing lifts on Mondays (understandable) and saving terrain for the weekenders has been going on for years. Don’t play the covid card.


I didn't give any reason for the situation. I had been told by someone who would know that the snowmaking crew was at about 50%. If that's true, maybe it's true of patrol too. I can't prove staff are out, someone who really knows, is this information correct? It certainly seems possible based on what I see in our business and every other business out there.

I'll repeat what I said a few days ago. Midweek lifts have always been an issue for midweek skiers. Of course, they want more of them. From what I had seen, it was a little better the last five years, with a rotation between the North and the BRQ. Again, locals... true or false?


----------



## Frk

Harvey said:


> I didn't give any reason for the situation. I had been told by someone who would know that the snowmaking crew was at about 50%. If that's true, maybe it's true of patrol too. I can't prove staff are out, someone who really knows, is this information correct? It certainly seems possible based on what I see in our business and every other business out there.
> 
> I'll repeat what I said a few days ago. Midweek lifts have always been an issue for midweek skiers. Of course, they want more of them. From what I had seen, it was a little better the last five years, with a rotation between the North and the BRQ. Again, locals... true or false?


North chair has been closed on a regular basis this year. BRQ is rarely open too. After all, they just recently made echo skiable and sagamore just opened last week. What a waste of money to have that pod sit unused so often. It opens late and then offers limited skiing. I am also upset that gore frequently has closed glades and trails during the week and even sometimes on weekends. It’s also common to open glades and trails later in the day. This is why Platty is special. Everything is open as soon as their is enough snow and with open boundaries. And today, between racing, construction of mega park on wild air, and wind scoured slopes the remaining slopes were packed. It skied like Hunta.


----------



## Harvey

Frk said:


> North chair has been closed on a regular basis this year. BRQ is rarely open too. After all, they just recently made echo skiable and sagamore just opened last week. What a waste of money to have that pod sit unused so often. It opens late and then offers limited skiing. I am also upset that gore frequently has closed glades and trails during the week and even sometimes on weekends. It’s also common to open glades and trails later in the day.



To my original question, have mid week lift ops be reduced in the last two winters compared to the year before that?


----------



## Green light

Glades off of burnt ridge were closed Friday for safety reasons. Snow makers were using pipeline to transport guns out of the ski bowl.


----------



## TomCat

Harvey said:


> To my original question, have mid week lift ops be reduced in the last two winters compared to the year before that?


I think there have been significant improvements for mid week lifts over the last 5-6 years. Last year was really good and my guess is that there were doing all they could to spread out the crowds (and it was pretty crowded mid week last year). This yeas isn't as good as recent years as many have said with north and BR typically closed for a few days. I have no idea what the reason is for the reduction this year.

tom


----------



## Kleetus

Green light said:


> Glades off of burnt ridge were closed Friday for safety reasons. Snow makers were using pipeline to transport guns out of the ski bowl.


I was surprised they were even open today. Ducked into Boreas and it was a minefield. I got out without damage, but man did I hit a lot of rocks. Was borderline it even was open tbh and I see a reason to close it. 

Skied like Hunter? It was not busy at all at the bowl, BR, up top, North, or on topridge today. The bottom was probably packed...it pretty much always is...but I never went there today. I feel Hunter would be busy everywhere.


----------



## Harvey

TomCat said:


> I think there have been significant improvements for mid week lifts over the last 5-6 years.


This is what I had heard too.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Harvey said:


> This is what I had heard too.


IMO it has been a problem for several years and has gotten slightly worse with covid staffing problems the last two seasons.


----------



## Harvey

That's close to what I said, I guess. Except I never played the covid card.


----------



## Frk

Kleetus said:


> I was surprised they were even open today. Ducked into Boreas and it was a minefield. I got out without damage, but man did I hit a lot of rocks. Was borderline it even was open tbh and I see a reason to close it.
> 
> Skied like Hunter? It was not busy at all at the bowl, BR, up top, North, or on topridge today. The bottom was probably packed...it pretty much always is...but I never went there today. I feel Hunter would be busy everywhere.


I also skied boreas today and had same impression. Just not enough snow for glade skiing. My glade and trail comments were directed towards past years. I’ve been skiing gore for last 25 years so I’ve seen a pattern. So, are trails closed frequently due to staffing or saving for weekend or is there another reason? I’m all for closing trails when too icy ( all the upper mountain diamond trails) or for snowmaking or construction of terrain parks. Yeah, I found low skier volume at your aforementioned areas but the vast majority of skiers including racers who were warming up were zooming down Sunway and Showcase, and Twister. A swivel neck was mandatory today on lower mountain.


----------



## DomB

Frk said:


> I also skied boreas today and had same impression. Just not enough snow for glade skiing. My glade and trail comments were directed towards past years. I’ve been skiing gore for last 25 years so I’ve seen a pattern. So, are trails closed frequently due to staffing or saving for weekend or is there another reason? I’m all for closing trails when too icy ( all the upper mountain diamond trails) or for snowmaking or construction of terrain parks. Yeah, I found low skier volume at your aforementioned areas but the vast majority of skiers including racers who were warming up were zooming down Sunway and Showcase, and Twister. A swivel neck was mandatory today on lower mountain.


Chiming in here. When folks zoom down lower Sunway (which is supposed to be a slow zone), it can put a damper on the day for my family, because what affects a family member, can affect the whole family. 

I empathize with folks in control opening it up, but when the closed stuff gets all the warming racers zooming down lower Sunway, that can get tricky. I didn't even think about it, but that probably happens anytime Wild Air is closed and there is a race, or Wild Air and combination of another run or two. 

I like to go fast like the other guy or girl, but (probably) due to the different levels of skiing in our family, I like that certain areas are carved out as slow zones.


----------



## snoloco

If Wild Air is closed then it also means Sleighride and all other connecting trails will be closed too. Take out Echo for a race, and that really limits things.


----------



## TomCat

snoloco said:


> If Wild Air is closed then it also means Sleighride and all other connecting trails will be closed too. Take out Echo for a race, and that really limits things.


That’s true, but it doesn’t mean that people should be skiing really fast in a slow zone. (And I’m not saying you implied that) There are plenty of other places to go fast. 

Conditions were great today. Lower Darby is my pick of the day. But couldn’t go wrong anywhere. 

Tom


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> If Wild Air is closed then it also means Sleighride and all other connecting trails will be closed too. Take out Echo for a race, and that really limits things.


When WUG-23 comes town for a week or so next winter hopefully there’s a flow plan for folks.
Or do ya gotta go to know?


----------



## Hulk0005

For those commenting here, I made a thread in the Woodstove









First time to Gore


Hi there. Will be going to gore mountain for skiing on Feb 7 and 8. It will be our first time there. We consider ourselves to be beginner / intermediates. Ski greens and blues at holiday valley. No bumps, blacks, glades. Can navigate tougher blues or spots if needed. Looking for...




nyskiblog.com





Any recommendations or tips would be appreciated for all things gore

Thanks


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Gore is skiing well today. Sunny and not too cold. Topridge and Lies are the pick of the day. 

mm


----------



## Alfredeneumann

It's a gorgeous Tuesday and I'm not at Gore today. Only six lifts running, no North Quad or Burnt Ridge. I realize that I've already paid for my pass, so I'm only hurting myself, but I'm cutting my losses. I've skied over 10 days already, and I'm guessing that 90% of it has been on the same 12-15 trails. I don't want to get bored or burned out (that only took four hours yesterday at the Jiminy Ski Factory). I'm saving a half a tank of gas and four hours of driving. 
I'll be more selective on the days that I ski at Gore, based on weather, conditions and what terrain is open. And on the days that I'm not there I won't be spending any money on gas, food or drink in the lodges or in the community. I'll choose to backcountry ski or cycle a little more. 
Closed lifts, closed trails, no chairs in the lodges - no, they aren't conspiracy theories, they're management decisions. 
Keep Gore Weird.


----------



## Jersey Skier

Trying to decide where to drive tomorrow for the storm. The above post has me concerned about choosing to ski Gore Thursday and Friday this week. How much more do you think will be open if they get at least 10"?

There's always VT.


----------



## Harvey

Very likely north and brq will spin Friday.


----------



## TomCat

Jersey Skier said:


> Trying to decide where to drive tomorrow for the storm. The above post has me concerned about choosing to ski Gore Thursday and Friday this week. How much more do you think will be open if they get at least 10"?
> 
> There's always VT.


FWIW , today was good skiing. Yes, it would have been better with more lifts, but it was very good. 

I have no inside knowledge but agree with Harvey that BR and north are likely Friday. 

They were blowing on chatty and rumor today. 

Tom


----------



## TomCat

Web site says BR and North will open tomorrow.

Tom


----------



## Jersey Skier

Any decent restaurants in Lake George for dinners? Don't need fancy, but I do appreciate good food.


----------



## BRLKED

Jersey Skier said:


> Any decent restaurants in Lake George for dinners? Don't need fancy, but I do appreciate good food.


Skiing Gore eat in North Creek!
Fuck Lake George!


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Beck’s near the mountain, the Old Log Inn in LG. 

mm


----------



## Brownski

Jersey Skier said:


> Any decent restaurants in Lake George for dinners? Don't need fancy, but I do appreciate good food.


Ted’s Fish Fry a little further south


----------



## TomCat

Trappers in NC was good the last time I was there (pre covid). Bar Vino in NC gets good reviews. Op Freidricks in Chestertown also has good food.

Basils has always been good but I'm not sure what going on there.


tom


----------



## DomB

TomCat said:


> Trappers in NC was good the last time I was there (pre covid). Bar Vino in NC gets good reviews. Op Freidricks in Chestertown also has good food.
> 
> Basils has always been good but I'm not sure what going on there.
> 
> 
> tom


Basil's is doing a preset list of options on different days (they looked good). I think it helps them keep costs down in this period we're in. 

I feel like Bar Vino may not take kids (but that just sounds like you can't do it!) but has really good food. Ate their once when I was solo some years ago for master the mountain program. Beck's tavern is tasty near the base of the mountain.


----------



## BRLKED

BRLKED said:


> Skiing Gore eat in North Creek!
> Fuck Lake George!


OK a little too harsh, North Creek , Black Mountain Lodge, Beck"s Tavern, Basil and Wick's, Hey Days , Bar Vino, Copperfield, up the road Garnet Hill Lodge [recommended] dive bar Barking Spider [best burger in town] Route 8 East at the light OP Fredricks, The Place, Right at the light in Chestertown, Bullhouse, Panther Mountain Hotel, The Odd Duck. A little farther east out of the way Route 8 Jimbo"s on Brant Lake amazing.

Lake George doesn't need your money, the business in Northern Warren DO!


----------



## Harvey

Still I appreciate the passion @BRLKED


----------



## x10003q

The Log Jam has been a good choice.








The Log Jam Restaurant | Steak House in Lake George, NY


Log cabin with stone fireplaces turning out American fare from a large salad bar to steaks.




www.logjamrestaurant.com


----------



## Capdistski

x10003q said:


> The Log Jam has been a good choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Log Jam Restaurant | Steak House in Lake George, NY
> 
> 
> Log cabin with stone fireplaces turning out American fare from a large salad bar to steaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.logjamrestaurant.com


I would agree with BRLKED’s list if you’re in NC there are some good options within 15-20 min. I would be hard pressed to recommend much in LG beyond a burger at the Garrison. Then heading south it’s Bistro Leroux in Queensbury and a few good spots in downtown Glens Falls. Log Jam is ok but I miss The Montcalm!


----------



## Jersey Skier

Gore Mountain Lodge vs. The Alpine Lodge?


----------



## Huezee




----------



## Capdistski

Huezee said:


> View attachment 12545


Tough choice - used to stay at alpine before we got our house in Qby. Never stayed at GML but love Beck’s and the rooms look similar.

I might lean towards Alpine if you like walking the Main Street to grand union and a few more food/drink options or have a non-skier in the house as I do.


----------



## gorgonzola

We've been staying cheap in LG (ducking snowballs from @BRLKED 🙄 ) and eating at Adirondack Brewery, decent beers and food


----------



## DomB

Huezee said:


> View attachment 12545


Woah sorry to see - I take it things will be crowded this weekend. This is where Gore's 'hideout' areas shine. I am thinking of parking at the ski bowl and taking the interconnect - is that illogical? I haven't done it yet, so maybe I try that sunday to see what it is like. We don't really go into lodges, Burnt ridge has a warming hut, and if need be I could pop into the saddle lodge by north side.


----------



## sig

Huezee said:


> View attachment 12545


this happened to me 3 times last year. i got the reloadable card.


----------



## Huezee

Well that's strange. There appear to be tickets available now. Seems like the capacity cap is completely arbitrary?


----------



## x10003q

Huezee said:


> View attachment 12553
> 
> Well that's strange. There appear to be tickets available now. Seems like the capacity cap is completely arbitrary?


Arbitrary? Why heavens, no. This is all done scientifically.


----------



## BRLKED

Cancellations due to the storm.


----------



## DomB

Huezee said:


> View attachment 12553
> 
> Well that's strange. There appear to be tickets available now. Seems like the capacity cap is completely arbitrary?


I had some 'in the know' Belle patrol info hookup (also Gore customer service will tell you this and I think the website): when they open more terrain or have plans to, they can increase tickets; and when people cancel, they make that ticket available 

Add that to staffing shortages, and you can see how it could fluctuation all over. (Not enough employees to update the feed).


----------



## Harvey

DomB said:


> Add that to staffing shortages, and you can see how it could fluctuation all over. (Not enough employees to update the feed).


Also if you aren't sure about staffing you don't know how many lifts you can open? Just a guess.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*Tonight*
Snow, mainly after 2am. Low around 28. Breezy, with a southwest wind 20 to 24 mph, with gusts as high as 37 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

*Thursday*
Snow. High near 28. West wind 9 to 17 mph becoming northeast in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.

*Thursday Night*
Snow. Low around 11. Wind chill values as low as -6. Blustery, with a northeast wind 20 to 22 mph, with gusts as high as 33 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.

*Friday*
Snow, mainly before 1pm. High near 13. Wind chill values as low as -7. Blustery, with a northeast wind 16 to 21 mph decreasing to 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 31 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


----------



## Jersey Skier

Still rain in North Creek. 34 degrees. Doesn’t look like I need to rush to get to the mountain.


----------



## DomB

Gore timers - I have an interconnect question. There is a decent looking Green off the Hudson chair, which I imagine will have no one. My wife is fine with something like showcase if no traffic but does not like the icy part of Sunway before lower sunway by the saddle area. 

1) would that green be fine for a skier like that? 

2) If I show up to Ski bowl at 8:30 am and take the interconnect to hedges to north quad, will I be able to take the hudson chair at 830, or will it be one of those things where it is not running. 

Thanks,
D


----------



## Milo Maltbie

DomB said:


> 2) If I show up to Ski bowl at 8:30 am and take the interconnect to hedges to north quad, will I be able to take the hudson chair at 830, or will it be one of those things where it is not running.
> 
> Thanks,
> D


The Hudson chair is supposed to open at 830 on weekends according to the website, but maybe that's aspirational. I've never tried to get an early start there. I wouldn't try that on a weekday.
Upper Sunway is in better condition than it has been some other years, and the Sunway quad will probably run this weekend as well. 

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Yesterday was pretty good. Another beautiful sunny day. Uncas and Topridge softened up nicely in the afternoon. They were making snow on Rumor Monday and Tuesday, but it doesn't look like it's ready. New snow should tune everything up nicely for the weekend.

mm


----------



## Alfredeneumann

BRLKED said:


> OK a little too harsh, North Creek , Black Mountain Lodge, Beck"s Tavern, Basil and Wick's, Hey Days , Bar Vino, Copperfield, up the road Garnet Hill Lodge [recommended] dive bar Barking Spider [best burger in town] Route 8 East at the light OP Fredricks, The Place, Right at the light in Chestertown, Bullhouse, Panther Mountain Hotel, The Odd Duck. A little farther east out of the way Route 8 Jimbo"s on Brant Lake amazing.
> 
> Lake George doesn't need your money, the business in Northern Warren DO!


Olde Log Inn is a mile up Route 9 from LG village, local owned and 90% local clientele. Great food and service, local draft microbrews.


----------



## DomB

Milo Maltbie said:


> The Hudson chair is supposed to open at 830 on weekends according to the website, but maybe that's aspirational. I've never tried to get an early start there. I wouldn't try that on a weekday.
> Upper Sunway is in better condition than it has been some other years, and the Sunway quad will probably run this weekend as well.
> 
> mm


Thank you MM. Reason I am thinking of going there is I have never skied that other than village slopes, and it could be a cool place to avoid crowds. We will drive up friday and ski sat and sunday. Maybe I test it out Sunday . . . . 

Also, even when Gore is crowded, we can either stick to sunway or hide out by north quad.


----------



## snoloco

I never attempt to start at the ski bowl unless I'm arriving late. I've been burned multiple times when they weren't ready to open it on-time.


----------



## idratherbskiing

Alfredeneumann said:


> Olde Log Inn is a mile up Route 9 from LG village, local owned and 90% local clientele. Great food and service, local draft microbrews.


Ive driven by this place so many times and never stopped. Now I will.


----------



## Harvey

@Cork called me, just turned to snow in town, and it's snowing hard.


----------



## TomCat

DomB said:


> 1) would that green be fine for a skier like that?


If I recall correctly the green (peaceful valley?) from the Hudson is pretty flat. Not cedars flat but flat enough that skating is required. 

tom


----------



## DomB

snoloco said:


> I never attempt to start at the ski bowl unless I'm arriving late. I've been burned multiple times when they weren't ready to open it on-time.


Thank you Sno.


----------



## Jersey Skier

Harvey said:


> @Cork called me, just turned to snow in town, and it's snowing hard.


It’s been snowing on the top half of the mountain most of the day. Only rain at the base.


----------



## Harvey

I'd call it a foot at least, maybe 14. Still snowing


----------



## sig

Harvey said:


> I'd call it a foot at least, maybe 14. Still snowing


see you there


----------



## DomB

Have fun guys and girls. Post this afternoon, please. Be up there this evening.


----------



## DomB

BTW Gore's website says they got 15 inches with 2-4 more coming. 

I think they said a foot on MLK when it seemed like a lot more than that to me, translating to reality could be 1.5 feet already.


----------



## Hulk0005

Man I wish we were skiing this weekend but glad there is a lot of extra snow all over the mountain . Will just add to the base and improve everything


----------



## Harvey

Its heavy but good





We're hitting everything on BR.

@Scottski63 here but cant find him.

Found him! Great skiing...


----------



## tirolski

Top looks nice too at 5 till 9. It’s spinning.



Just red jackets and this so far on it.


----------



## Jersey Skier

Pretty amazing here today. No lines except for a few minutes at the gondola. It’s only noon and my legs are screaming.


----------



## Hulk0005

Does anybody know what impact the Saturday-Friday, February 5-11: U.S. Ski & Snowboard Holeshot Cross Tour – on Wild Air, Pot Luck, and The Arena will have on the flow of skiers, especially first timers to Gore? I’m sure there should be good ways get around. Maybe someone skiing this weekend can answer this.

Thanks


----------



## Bandit

Awesome day today. Harvey it sounds like we were at the same place at the same time, glades off the BRQ were great this morning! 

Great day overall. Legs are beat. We’ll get some rest and do it again tomorrow.

I would expect it to be busy.


----------



## Harvey

Good call coming up @Bandit. Today was off the hook. Everyone was smiling.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Today was off the hook. Everyone was smiling.


Yup.


----------



## TomCat

Hulk0005 said:


> Does anybody know what impact the Saturday-Friday, February 5-11: U.S. Ski & Snowboard Holeshot Cross Tour – on Wild Air, Pot Luck, and The Arena will have on the flow of skiers, especially first timers to Gore? I’m sure there should be good ways get around. Maybe someone skiing this weekend can answer this.
> 
> Thanks


I don't know what is planned. But for the last few days you couldn't get from twister/showcase over to wild air/arena to avoid that last pitch at the bottom of showcase. With all the snow and all the traffic it will likely get pretty bumped up making it rough for lower intermediates. Of course you could take twisted's little sister to echo to avoid it but many won't think to do that.

I would think that 15 inches is the absolute minimum up high and probably closer to 18. It snowed lightly all day today adding 3-4 to the total.

tom


----------



## raisingarizona

Yes! Good for you guys, get some!


----------



## Harvey

At the front of an insane line at the ski bowl




Duck and i we first on 46er

Woah! Ski bowl first on hudson.





Barkeater stIll excellent


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> At the front of an insane line at the ski bowl


At least yer in front ofit. Get some.


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

Someday, Gore will get enough RFID gates to match the number of riders per chair...maybe. Instead of 1& 1/2 functioning gates on a 4 person chair like Burnt Ridge. Or just spend that money on a zipline or whatever.

Other than that, it was an absolutely fantastic day! WOW!


----------



## Duck

I've been a pass holder for the last 14 years and today and yesterday were the best two consecutive days I've ever had at Gore. Thanks Harv and Suds


----------



## DomB

Today was awesome. I did mostly low angle stuff but I got my wife on Echo happily, which is pretty steep for her. My kids dragged me through Forever Wild, and when they were in their 6 week, my wife was game for exploring pipeline to peaceful valley to eagle's nest. 

Packed powder everywhere I skied. 

Tomorrow I plan to hit 46 er with my son and get him over his Gore 'double black'. 46 er looks legit. That one headwall looks like something like the steep pitch of hawkeye or almost like parts of Lies (of course I have never gone down 46'er so that's perspective for you).

Ski bowl crew - 1 -what time do I need to get onto Hudson line to have a decently early run down 46'er? I was planning to arrive at the hill at 830? 2 - Did Hudson actually start spinning close to 830? 

All my best.


----------



## Capdistski

echo what everyone said - great day. Ski bowl and burnt ridge were my faves, although the line at BR ballooned when the Gondi went down but kudos to gore for getting it back up quickly. 46er was a great workout- old fashioned clump-bumps all the way. Also enjoyed two early runs on lies - someone I rode with said they liked lies except for ‘a little ice’ and I assured them this was NUTHIN.

Great to hear 3 16 yr olds in my group talking about how much they liked natural snow, which they are sadly relatively unfamiliar with in these quantities.


----------



## NorEaster27

DomB said:


> Today was awesome. I did mostly low angle stuff but I got my wife on Echo happily, which is pretty steep for her. My kids dragged me through Forever Wild, and when they were in their 6 week, my wife was game for exploring pipeline to peaceful valley to eagle's nest.
> 
> Packed powder everywhere I skied.
> 
> Tomorrow I plan to hit 46 er with my son and get him over his Gore 'double black'. 46 er looks legit. That one headwall looks like something like the steep pitch of hawkeye or almost like parts of Lies (of course I have never gone down 46'er so that's perspective for you).
> 
> Ski bowl crew - 1 -what time do I need to get onto Hudson line to have a decently early run down 46'er? I was planning to arrive at the hill at 830? 2 - Did Hudson actually start spinning close to 830?
> 
> All my best.


Wondering what time Hudson spins as well, plan on getting to the bowl around 815


----------



## lukoson

Nice. What a day! We were probably a few behind you Harv on line for the 46er. We lapped that a few times then went over to Sagamore which was also amazing. One of the best days we’ve had. Ski’d like monster hitting all the bumps and drop till last chair.


----------



## lukoson

I think Hudson is usually 8:30 but it didn’t start loading till 9 today.


----------



## Harvey

Man there's nothing better than inviting a friend to Gore who doesn't know it well and showing them around on a day like Friday, where everything is in play. That was so much fun! 

@Scottski63 has been to Gore, long ago and recently, but I do think local knowledge was a big factor on this day.


----------



## snoloco

It looks like 46er was groomed before the storm, and since it didn't open Friday, everyone got fresh tracks on Saturday. It's always a good idea to take advantage of midweek terrain closures like that.

With regard to the start time for the Hudson Chair, it's supposed to be 8:30, but in my experience, they are often late. If I'm arriving early (which is the vast majority of the time), I don't like to start at base areas with only one lift, because if it's delayed for any reason, you're stranded. One time last season, I slept through my alarm and was late, so I parked there, and actually got an untracked 46er. So my mistake actually had a silver lining.


----------



## Harvey

snoloco said:


> It looks like 46er was groomed before the storm, and since it didn't open Friday, everyone got fresh tracks on Saturday. It's always a good idea to take advantage of midweek terrain closures like that.
> 
> With regard to the start time for the Hudson Chair, it's supposed to be 8:30, but in my experience, they are often late. If I'm arriving early (which is the vast majority of the time), I don't like to start at base areas with only one lift, because if it's delayed for any reason, you're stranded. One time last season, I slept through my alarm and was late, so I parked there, and actually got an untracked 46er. So my mistake actually had a silver lining.


 
There was a lot of untracked snow in the skibo this morning no doubt. 

ETA: It was late, there was a lot to do, that probably could have been done anytime on Friday like cleaning off the chairs. and at 9am they were using the groomer to get rid of the excess snow around the chair.

WHATEV. Most off all the untracked that remained was at the bowl, it lasted much of the morning, and no one was getting it from the other side. It was the place to be IMO.


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> One time last season, I slept through my alarm and was late, so I parked there, and actually got an untracked 46er. So my mistake actually had a silver lining.


Broken clock is correct twice a day.
There was a “surprise” spinning of the Diamond Cutter lift at Song before 2 Friday. No lines, fresh steeps. Amen.
The challenge was my legs weren’t still fresh,


----------



## NorEaster27

Waiting


----------



## Alfredeneumann

snoloco said:


> It looks like 46er was groomed before the storm, and since it didn't open Friday, everyone got fresh tracks on Saturday. It's always a good idea to take advantage of midweek terrain closures like that.
> 
> With regard to the start time for the Hudson Chair, it's supposed to be 8:30, but in my experience, they are often late. If I'm arriving early (which is the vast majority of the time), I don't like to start at base areas with only one lift, because if it's delayed for any reason, you're stranded. One time last season, I slept through my alarm and was late, so I parked there, and actually got an untracked 46er. So my mistake actually had a silver lining.


From a midweek skier stuck on the other side of midweek terrain closures, thanks for rubbing it in.


----------



## Harvey

Alfredeneumann said:


> From a midweek skier stuck on the other side of midweek terrain closures, thanks for rubbing it in.



I don't know anyone who skis midweek who would trade that for weekends.

And of course without weekend skiers, the lifts would not exist. So there is that.

Hats off to all the assholes who ski weekends. Myself included. 🤠


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Harvey said:


> I don't know anyone who skis midweek who would trade that for weekends.
> 
> And of course without weekend skiers, the lifts would not exist. So there is that.
> 
> Hats off to all the assholes who ski weekends. Myself included. 🤠


Other than the maximum amount of terrain being open, what's great about the weekends? Crowds? Lines? Parking half a mile away?
I've been a Gore weekday pass holder for years. At first it was so my weekends were free for family time, but now the nest is empty and my wife also retired. With covid, I would opt for a weekday pass even if I had bought full passes before that. 
Three and more years ago, it wasn't like this. I remember spending several great weekdays taking the interconnect to the ski bowl and hitting 46r and the glades there. 
Now I'm just counting the days until I can get my 70+ pass.


----------



## Harvey

Don't wish your life away man!

The only thing good about weekends is that I can ski them. I park up front.

I guess you are right, terrain too. The terrain is actually there 7 days a week. Maybe got to earn it a bit more on weekdays.



Alfredeneumann said:


> At first it was so my weekends were free for family time,



This I have found is key. The more weekdays you get more you can contribute at home.


----------



## SudsNBumps

Amen! That's why I am home today chipping ice, grocery shopping...making her happy. I will be there tomorrow morning. I did do a selfish thing and took an evening job so I can take advantage of days like Friday before work. I don't mind Monday closures. They are all open on Wednesday, my next day off. Ski you on the slopes. Harv thanks for taking us to places we haven't visited in a while. Were you able to ski Ski Bowl Glades yesterday?


----------



## Harvey

SudsNBumps said:


> Harv thanks for taking us to places we haven't visited in a while. Were you able to ski Ski Bowl Glades yesterday?



This is soul warming Suds to ski with you, and get props for leading. I love it!

Ski Bowl ROCKED yesterday. Hudson was fat!


----------



## sig

i skied gore for years with wife and kids in tow. it was fine. get up early. get everyone a camelback and load it with water and snacks. pack a lunch on your back and get on the hill. Don't come down to bottom until you gassed. have lunch up top and make the most of the day. once you survive the parking lot a day there is a breeze. the mountain handles crowds well.


----------



## Hulk0005

What time do the lodges open during the week? We want to be in line for lifts at 830 to ski corduroy.


----------



## Country Gun

Almost chose the Ski Bowl to start out at Sat, seeing the late start and line, glad I chose a stiff cold wind in the face up the ADK first thing. Never a problem parking up against the paid area when arriving before 745.
Wish I could have been there Friday for the goods. Saturday still was pretty fun. Made it to the Ski bowl eventually and skied the Ski Bowl glades once.
Very happy Gore got the direct hit this time.
Talking about weekday, weekends, I will take a ski day any day I can get it. I never complain, I ski the terrain and snow that’s available!


----------



## Harvey

Country Gun said:


> I will take a ski day any day I can get. I never complain, I ski the terrain and snow that’s available!



Sig!

You da man CG.


----------



## DomB

NorEaster27 said:


> Waiting


Hey, that's me and my son! Nice. It was his first time down 46'er.


----------



## DomB

Alfredeneumann said:


> Other than the maximum amount of terrain being open, what's great about the weekends? Crowds? Lines? Parking half a mile away?
> I've been a Gore weekday pass holder for years. At first it was so my weekends were free for family time, but now the nest is empty and my wife also retired. With covid, I would opt for a weekday pass even if I had bought full passes before that.
> Three and more years ago, it wasn't like this. I remember spending several great weekdays taking the interconnect to the ski bowl and hitting 46r and the glades there.
> Now I'm just counting the days until I can get my 70+ pass.


Um, look, I look forward to a time when I can weekday ski (and there is so much I just enjoy now, though yeah there is the normal stress that comes from my particular stage of life (like any stage)), but man, I skied Gore yesterday and today, and today there was nothing that ever felt like a line. Yes, I am in NorEaster's 8:27 waiting pic, and yes sometimes I wait in a line. 

But even on a crowded weekend, Gore can (like this weekend) ski like a place without lines if you are looking in the right spots. 

Longest line I hit this weekend was like 4 minutes, that was the ADK quad in the morning to go up.


----------



## DomB

Conditions wise: Super awesome weekend. 

Today was a blast. We parked at the ski bowl maybe 30 feet from the night skiing lift (sweet). My family was second and third chair on Hudson triple. I got a first track down *46*'er, which had some pitch but was so perfectly groomed (chair ahead of me went skier's right, I went skier's left). Folks ahead of us knew there stuff about Gore and said they thought 46'er was more narrow than Lies. Did not feel that way to me, but we all have perspectives! I would describe the pitch as similar to the first steeper pitch on hawkeye but maybe twice as long. It was just so nice today. Got to lap it a second time with my son, which was a cool family moment. Gore milestone: his first double black at the mountain. 

*Hudson* skied really fun and some challenge as it was ungroomed, chopped powder and some sizeable bumps. We went down *Moxam* (?) which was mostly ungroomed packed powder with fun bumps down both sides. My wife and daughter left after a run - I think my 8 yo was just tired from skiing powder, packed powder, and trees all day yesterday. 

Then we took the interconnect. *Sagamore* was fun, a handful of scrapy spots on the two steeper pitches, but plenty of good snow. The bumps in there were really soft and fun. I may have slightly 'crashed' into a sapling in that small bump patch that is about 4 bumps wide. While I wanted in Barkeater, my legs and prudence (and son's concurrence) led us to skip it. I think it was the right choice. BTW, if you're like me trying to figure out all the parts of the mountain, if you park at ski bowl, taking Barkeater seems like the least flat and fastest way to get back to the ski bowl. 

*Tahawus* glade from *Hedges* was really fun - packed powder, pretty wide open. *Powder pass* had rows and rows of soft, well-spaced bumps and a handful of fun jumps. I felt like a pro in there after skiing Hudson ungroomed chop - haha. We lapped that the most. 

Then we tuned it down, hitting *Sunway* to *Little Dipper*. Honestly, LD had lots of fun bumps but you couldn't just go to sleep in there - you had to ski. 

And then we were done. *4 hours, 4 peaks* (Ski bowl, Burnt Ridge, North Side, Main face (what's it called). Max wait time - 0 (other than waiting for second chair on hudson, which probably opened at 8:45 (?). What's not to love about Gore?


----------



## tirolski

DomB said:


> Conditions wise: Super awesome weekend.
> *4 hours, 4 peaks* (Ski bowl, Burnt Ridge, North Side, Main face (what's it called).


That be Bear.
Glad y’all had some fun.


----------



## Harvey

Hulk0005 said:


> What time do the lodges open during the week? We want to be in line for lifts at 830 to ski corduroy.



Do you want to be first, or just in line at 830?


----------



## Harvey

DomB said:


> Conditions wise: Super awesome weekend.
> 
> Today was a blast. We parked at the ski bowl maybe 30 feet from the night skiing lift (sweet). My family was second and third chair on Hudson triple. I got a first track down *46*'er, which had some pitch but was so perfectly groomed (chair ahead of me went skier's right, I went skier's left). Folks ahead of us knew there stuff about Gore and said they thought 46'er was more narrow than Lies. Did not feel that way to me, but we all have perspectives! I would describe the pitch as similar to the first steeper pitch on hawkeye but maybe twice as long. It was just so nice today. Got to lap it a second time with my son, which was a cool family moment. Gore milestone: his first double black at the mountain.
> 
> *Hudson* skied really fun and some challenge as it was ungroomed, chopped powder and some sizeable bumps. We went down *Moxam* (?) which was mostly ungroomed packed powder with fun bumps down both sides. My wife and daughter left after a run - I think my 8 yo was just tired from skiing powder, packed powder, and trees all day yesterday.
> 
> Then we took the interconnect. *Sagamore* was fun, a handful of scrapy spots on the two steeper pitches, but plenty of good snow. The bumps in there were really soft and fun. I may have slightly 'crashed' into a sapling in that small bump patch that is about 4 bumps wide. While I wanted in Barkeater, my legs and prudence (and son's concurrence) led us to skip it. I think it was the right choice. BTW, if you're like me trying to figure out all the parts of the mountain, if you park at ski bowl, taking Barkeater seems like the least flat and fastest way to get back to the ski bowl.
> 
> *Tahawus* glade from *Hedges* was really fun - packed powder, pretty wide open. *Powder pass* had rows and rows of soft, well-spaced bumps and a handful of fun jumps. I felt like a pro in there after skiing Hudson ungroomed chop - haha. We lapped that the most.
> 
> Then we tuned it down, hitting *Sunway* to *Little Dipper*. Honestly, LD had lots of fun bumps but you couldn't just go to sleep in there - you had to ski.
> 
> And then we were done. *4 hours, 4 peaks* (Ski bowl, Burnt Ridge, North Side, Main face (what's it called). Max wait time - 0 (other than waiting for second chair on hudson, which probably opened at 8:45 (?). What's not to love about Gore?



Main face?... the summit is Gore Mountain, the east side (aka the front) is Bear Mountain.

46er is narrower than Lies and also the headwall is steeper than Lies, but much shorter.

Sounds like your crew might be ready for the Burnt Ridge trees? There are a few steeps in there.


----------



## DomB

Harvey said:


> Main face?... the summit is Gore Mountain, the east side (aka the front) is Bear Mountain.
> 
> 46er is narrower than Lies and also the headwall is steeper than Lies, if shorter.
> 
> Sounds like your crew might be ready for the Burnt Ridge trees? There are a few steeps in there.


Ha, that is funny. I've skied Lies I think 3 different days this season, and I came to the opposite conclusion (concluded Lies was steeper and more narrow than 46'er). 

The only reason I can think of (other than bad judgment/conclusion on my part), each of the days Lies was either fairly bad or marginal conditions. 46'er today was perfectly manufactured by the combination of snow volume, weather, and grooming. Honestly, the four or so cat tracks wide of grooming (without the bumps skier's left) on 46'er alone felt wider than Lies. Then again, when Lies is icy or not so great, I really try to pick the area I ski to a pretty narrow corridor making judgments a few turns ahead. 

I can't wait to get into the Burnt Ridge trees. I just made the judgment that 12 hours into awesome nonstop skiing on the mountain and enough accomplished on the checklist, we weren't going to jump in there today


----------



## DomB

12 hours over two days; I know that isn't really nonstop : )


----------



## snoloco

Alfredeneumann said:


> From a midweek skier stuck on the other side of midweek terrain closures, thanks for rubbing it in.


I'm not trying to rub anything in. The fact is that Gore has midweek terrain closures, and if you're there on a Saturday, seeking out terrain that wasn't open the previous week is a good way to find better conditions.


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> I'm not trying to rub anything in. The fact is that Gore has midweek terrain closures, and if you're there on a Saturday, seeking out terrain that wasn't open the previous week is a good way to find better conditions.


Ya just gotta go to know and/or with someone who does.


----------



## Dmoss

DomB said:


> Conditions wise: Super awesome weekend.
> 
> Today was a blast. We parked at the ski bowl maybe 30 feet from the night skiing lift (sweet). My family was second and third chair on Hudson triple. I got a first track down *46*'er, which had some pitch but was so perfectly groomed (chair ahead of me went skier's right, I went skier's left). Folks ahead of us knew there stuff about Gore and said they thought 46'er was more narrow than Lies. Did not feel that way to me, but we all have perspectives! I would describe the pitch as similar to the first steeper pitch on hawkeye but maybe twice as long. It was just so nice today. Got to lap it a second time with my son, which was a cool family moment. Gore milestone: his first double black at the mountain.
> 
> *Hudson* skied really fun and some challenge as it was ungroomed, chopped powder and some sizeable bumps. We went down *Moxam* (?) which was mostly ungroomed packed powder with fun bumps down both sides. My wife and daughter left after a run - I think my 8 yo was just tired from skiing powder, packed powder, and trees all day yesterday.
> 
> Then we took the interconnect. *Sagamore* was fun, a handful of scrapy spots on the two steeper pitches, but plenty of good snow. The bumps in there were really soft and fun. I may have slightly 'crashed' into a sapling in that small bump patch that is about 4 bumps wide. While I wanted in Barkeater, my legs and prudence (and son's concurrence) led us to skip it. I think it was the right choice. BTW, if you're like me trying to figure out all the parts of the mountain, if you park at ski bowl, taking Barkeater seems like the least flat and fastest way to get back to the ski bowl.
> 
> *Tahawus* glade from *Hedges* was really fun - packed powder, pretty wide open. *Powder pass* had rows and rows of soft, well-spaced bumps and a handful of fun jumps. I felt like a pro in there after skiing Hudson ungroomed chop - haha. We lapped that the most.
> 
> Then we tuned it down, hitting *Sunway* to *Little Dipper*. Honestly, LD had lots of fun bumps but you couldn't just go to sleep in there - you had to ski.
> 
> And then we were done. *4 hours, 4 peaks* (Ski bowl, Burnt Ridge, North Side, Main face (what's it called). Max wait time - 0 (other than waiting for second chair on hudson, which probably opened at 8:45 (?). What's not to love about Gore?


Sounds awesome! I had such a great weekend, I could barely ski Sunday I was so sore from Sat! I had to keep reminding myself my ski partner Sat was 15 years younger! 

Ski Bowl is such a great trick on days like Sat, unfortunately we had to brave the access road line to drop the kids off at their program. Anyone notice the white chalk on all the illegally parked car windows? I like that Gore gives everyone a warning. 

We were able to catch Dark Side glades pretty early for some great fresh snow Sat. Rumor opened mid morning, we could see the first people going down from the Straight Brook Quad and by the time we got there it was almost all tracked out! High Pines Glades was still super soft at 2:30, that was a very pleasant surprise. May have been the best run of the day.


----------



## Harvey

DomB said:


> Ha, that is funny. I've skied Lies I think 3 different days this season, and I came to the opposite conclusion (concluded Lies was steeper and more narrow than 46'er).
> 
> The only reason I can think of (other than bad judgment/conclusion on my part), each of the days Lies was either fairly bad or marginal conditions. 46'er today was perfectly manufactured by the combination of snow volume, weather, and grooming. Honestly, the four or so cat tracks wide of grooming (without the bumps skier's left) on 46'er alone felt wider than Lies. Then again, when Lies is icy or not so great, I really try to pick the area I ski to a pretty narrow corridor making judgments a few turns ahead.
> 
> I can't wait to get into the Burnt Ridge trees. I just made the judgment that 12 hours into awesome nonstop skiing on the mountain and enough accomplished on the checklist, we weren't going to jump in there today



I haven't been on Lies this year. But normally they blow the full width Lies an only half of 46er.

I looked on the topo years ago and thought 46er was steeper. I asked Mike Pratt and said it was 2nd steepest on the mountain.

Not POSITIVE that's all true, but I'm accepting it as so.


----------



## SudsNBumps

Skied yesterday and it was better than expected. They opened Burnt Ridge very early (on a Monday) and everything was in play. Soft snow everywhere. We did our time there and moved to the summit. Lies and Rumor were better than they looked. Rumor was hard but edgeable...softer as you got lower. We came across a guy who fell from the headwall and one of his skis tomahawked into the snow feet from going into the woods all the way at the bottom. Very lucky. Lies was a little better. Most glades that weren't skied off this weekend were open. And best bump run on the mountin was Topridge. Please don't groom that before Wednesday when I return. Tahawus Glades were open but you had to take Pipeline back to Burnt Ridge so I passed. Thank you Gore for leaving bumps all over the mountain. Just another great day in Paradise!


----------



## TomCat

Excellent today. Stayed mainly on blues but it held up well. Take a day off and enjoy. This is about as good as it gets. 

Tom


----------



## Frk

Skied today with outstanding northern Vermont like conditions. Burnt Ridge was my favorite. Boreas and barkeater were a blast. The new additions on sagamore really give it a Vermont feel. In the afternoon, I went up top. High Pines and Topridge were good but were sticky from the sun. Headed over to chatimac and straightbrook glades. I’m happy that gore has finally dedicated chatimac to a bump run. It’s about time. Surprised at the sun and high traffic damage to double barrel. Making snow on Uncus and Pineknot. I have never seen such man-made snow pack all over the mountain before. Maybe skiing on Memorial Day.


----------



## Doghouse

Gore was amazing today! Full sun,blue sky, great snow conditions! Sampled a bunch of different areas- bear, burnt ridge, top ridge, north, dark side and summit. All skiing well. Barkeater - really nice for the top third ;getting a little used up towards the end but still fun! Powder Pass - nice size packed powder bumps. Got to ski the new Lower Steilhang for the first time this season - a little dark and slippery on that one. Rumor skied great - mix of hard pack, packed powder and mostly soft bumps. Chatty was groomed for the first half-bumped second half ( and theyre gettin pretty big). Glad they are keepin it bumped this year. Top ridge in the sun this morning was really nice. Real fun today skiing with great friends! So glad I took today off from work😊


----------



## Harvey

Word i got was that Lower Steilhang is steep and old school.

Like!


----------



## Doghouse

Harvey said:


> Word i got was that Lower Steilhang is steep and old school.
> 
> Like!


Yup. Steep and narrow. Not as much funky character as the old trail but I kinda like it.


----------



## SudsNBumps

I hate to say it but it is just like Darby and Hullabaloo now. We skied it today...eh, maybe with bumps? We never left the summit, and topridge today. Damn this mountain skis big when everything is in play. I had fun today.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Stielhang is steep and narrow but groomed the whole way. Actually the most disappointing run of the day. Hardly old school but I guess snowmaking + grooming is better than not skiing it at all. 

I didn’t do Rumor but everything else is holding up well. Chatiemac was the run of the day. 

mm


----------



## Alfredeneumann

It looks like the chairs are getting restless. These two may be trying to make a break for it.
Maybe some Canadian chairs will come down to support their Gore brothers.
FREE THE CHAIRS!


----------



## tirolski

Alfredeneumann said:


> It looks like the chairs are getting restless. These two may be trying to make a break for it.
> Maybe some Canadian chairs will come down to support their Gore brothers.
> FREE THE CHAIRS!


The nicest ones IMO are the ones with the bark on em.
If they ain’t gonna use em can ya borrow/rent a few till they need em?
They’re fine chairs and solid.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

tirolski said:


> The nicest ones IMO are the ones with the bark on em.
> If they ain’t gonna use em can ya borrow/rent a few till they need em?
> They’re fine chairs and solid.


We’ve looked at them closely. They are not actual Adirondack chairs made from sticks with the the bark still on. Those are virtual sticks. But those chairs still deserve to be free to be sat in by skiers! And we don’t deserve to be treated like children and made to stand while we eat.


----------



## Green light

Saw a couple of maintenance guys looking at said chairs and tables today.


----------



## Green light

Maybe they are prepping to move them back home.


----------



## tirolski

What’s up with Mt. Gondola?


----------



## snoloco

They're probably doing maintenance inside the terminal, or they forgot to turn the lights off. The light behind it is a groomer.


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> They're probably doing maintenance inside the terminal, or they forgot to turn the lights off. The light behind it is a groomer.


Saw the groomer working by Mt. Gondola. It’s on the backside of Mt. Gondola in the pic.
Was asking about the huge smooth pile of snow to the right of the terminal.
If it was extended to the left the cabins might bottom out on it.


----------



## Green light

It's part of the courses for the Holeshot and Futures tours being held at Gore. It extends most of the way down wildair, potluck and the arena.


----------



## DomB

How is she skiing? Conditions report looks pretty sweet. 

Folks going to main face or Ski bowl? I will probably go to the ski bowl Sunday - we are meeting another family that day. Wife home to do some school papers.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

FREE AT LAST! FREE AT LAST!


----------



## Capdistski

I’m not going to start a rt 28 conditions thread but a plow doing 30 mph between 730-8 on a Saturday when it hasn’t snowed? Wtf warren cty???


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Capdistski said:


> I’m not going to start a rt 28 conditions thread but a plow doing 30 mph between 730-8 on a Saturday when it hasn’t snowed? Wtf warren cty???


Put the blame where it belongs. 28 is not a county road, it’s maintained by NYS DOT. It might have been a Warren County truck or even a town truck using 28 to get somewhere else, but most likely a state truck. If you’re into conspiracy theories, maybe ORDA requested it to spread out the mass of arrivals in the Gore lots? 🤯


----------



## not2brite

Guy was probably just ambling along salting all his friends driveways for the refreeze thats coming


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Alfredeneumann said:


> View attachment 12907
> FREE AT LAST! FREE AT LAST!


Congrats on your successful campaign for a rational chair policy!

mm


----------



## tirolski

not2brite said:


> Guy was probably just ambling along salting all his friends driveways for the refreeze thats coming


Roads were wet from the sides melting yesterday coming home from Song.
If it locks up there’ll be black ice which isn’t fun. YMMV.


----------



## tirolski

Green light said:


> It's part of the courses for the Holeshot and Futures tours being held at Gore. It extends most of the way down wildair, potluck and the arena.


Looks like Mt Gondola has a new twin.
Are they gonna be used for launching pads for the Big Air shows?


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Yesterday was an awesome day. Not only was it great to see skiers able to sit at tables and eat and drink like civilized persons, the entire mountain skied great. Due to a rare weekday opening of the Interconnect and the Hudson chair, we were able to do the top to bottom run of Gore from the top of Upper Steilhang behind the ski patrol hut to the yurt at the Ski Bowl. One run, no stops, 3.5 miles, 2800 vertical feet. Why? Because you can.


----------



## tirolski

Alfredeneumann said:


> Yesterday was an awesome day. Not only was it great to see skiers able to sit at tables and eat and drink like civilized persons, the entire mountain skied great. Due to a rare weekday opening of the Interconnect and the Hudson chair, we were able to do the top to bottom run of Gore from the top of Upper Steilhang behind the ski patrol hut to the yurt at the Ski Bowl. One run, no stops, 3.5 miles, 2800 vertical feet. Why? Because you can.


Niiiiice! 
About how long did it take ya? Did the snow conditions change at all much?
That run is on the bucket list.


----------



## Ripitz

tirolski said:


> Niiiiice!
> About how long did it take ya? Did the snow conditions change at all much?
> That run is on the bucket list.


It’s a shame they don’t let people uphill that route.


----------



## tirolski

Snow’s blowing off the trees up top.


----------



## tirolski

Looks like fun.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492268130789437444


----------



## DomB

Today was great. Very nice spring conditions. Skied about 830 to 3 with a long lunch break. 

*Before 10: North Quad* areas was surprisingly firm (to me), Sunway was sweet hero snow mash potatoes. 

Up top in the morning after 10: Skied Lies 2x, Rumor 2x and then Lies, to Topridge triple to Sunway and then lapped sunway on Twin Fawns trying to zipper route that little sucker. Nearly succeeded one time but caught an edge for an entertaining view for the chair ride. 

*Rumor skied really, really nice*. The first time, I went skier's right, less steep but bigger and more narrow bumps (about one ski length). That was not the best line, but probably fear driven. The second run, some good tele skiers came up and I asked if the headwall was a better line, and they said, we'll see and ripped off some nice tele (!) hop turns. I did the joint between the headwall and the bumps skier's right, which was the best route in my opinion - steeper but easier to ski. 

I worry what the freeze will do to Rumor. I did see below the headwall there was a zig/zag lightening shape crack a few inches wide and maybe 10-15 long. I imagine that is going to go loose at some point which won't be good. 

*Lies was really, really nice* for my 2 Rumor warm up runs around 1015. But around 11, it was still good but not super sweet. On warmup runs there was a line of about 12 feet wide with like 5-8 inch deep mashed potatoes - very nice and fun. 

After kid group, we had lunch and went to the ski bowl. Peaceful Valley was nice but I actually like Oak Ridge because, ironically, it is more peaceful. *Moxham* was really nice: mashed potatoes with mixed up chop and brown ground and grass. I like chop and mixed conditions, I just find it fun. 

Then we lapped the *village chair *and at the end my son wanted to race me. I thought I was blowing him away and chilled and I look to my right and the little guy got me! My son and daughter were a blast to ski with. For some reason I think my daughter thought i was going to take her down 46'er but I had no intention of doing that. Family ski milestone: My daughter did her first on piste black at Gore, notching *open pit* and lower *darby* with her group (Open pit looked exactly like lies, so I am assuming the conditions were nice. )


----------



## Capdistski

Great 7 hour day with variety of weather - squall came through around 12 which was rain at bottom of burnt ridge, snow at top, sun 10 min later. Also saw an injury in the burnt ridge lift line - didn’t see what happened but Patrol had to shovel some blood stained snow into the woods after she was taken away sitting up on a snowmobile. Hope she is ok.

Crowded day so was at Ski Bowl and Burnt Ridge 10-1. 46er fun, Moxham too. I agree with the post about going top to bowl in one long run - I do it every time it’s open. Soft snow was fun everywhere. Lies was great early, went back to summit late in day and Hawkeye was surprisingly still good.


----------



## Kleetus

Gore skied better than I expected today given it was raining and 44 in Old Forge when I got up here last night. Mostly spring snow. Rumor was the pick. Things started really firming up around 245 when I came down my last run.

Worried about tomorrow...me thinks its going to be pretty icy with the hard freeze tonight and on the fence if it's worth it...


----------



## Petronio

Kleetus said:


> Worried about tomorrow...me thinks its going to be pretty icy with the hard freeze tonight and on the fence if it's worth it...


Hope not! We are heading up tonight for an early start tomorrow.


----------



## DomB

Folks! What is the route from top to ski bowl: Cloud to Santonini to Wood out to Pipeline to Peaceful Valley

Seems like you could also Go Cloud to Lower Cloud to Tahawus to Peace Pipe to Peaceful Valley. 

Besides those two basic combos any other way? Have fun today.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

DomB said:


> Seems like you could also Go Cloud to Lower Cloud to Tahawus to Peace Pipe to Peaceful Valley.


That's the better route. If you do Wood Out you'll end up skating the whole length of Pipeline. If you Cloud out to Tahawus to Peace Pipe you may only need to skate the last hill on P-line. There was a rumor last week that someone did P-line wirthout skating, but I've never done it.
You need to start at the high point on Upper Steilhang near the patrol shack and you need to do it without stopping or it doesn't count.
We did it Friday.

mm


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> It’s a shame they don’t let people uphill that route.


You've skied it right?

I'm not saying that if it was perfect for two way traffic they'd allow it, but there are some pinch points on pipeline that could be deadly.


----------



## Harvey

Alfredeneumann said:


> One run, no stops, 3.5 miles, 2800 vertical feet. Why? Because you can.


I believe the T2B record is under 12 minutes. @Duck would know.


----------



## snoloco

I've done Pipeline without skating. It needs to be a firm and fast day, and you need to have freshly waxed equipment, but it can be done. Definitely take Cloud Out to Tahawus.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I believe the T2B record is under 12 minutes. @Duck would know.


"_A leisurely 45 minutes_" for The Road when it was new. Nice. 👍 








The Gore Mountain Interconnect Opens • NYSkiBlog


Saturday was the grand re-opening of the Little Gore Ski Bowl. The ski area was the destination of the ski trains in the 1930s and operated until the mid-1970s. Along with the rebirth of Hickory and Big Tupper, the Little Gore Ski Bowl is a third historically important New York ski hill that has...




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Alfredeneumann

tirolski said:


> Niiiiice!a
> About how long did it take ya? Did the snow conditions change at all much?
> That run is on the bucket list.


I wasn’t trying to ski it fast, just keep momentum up for the flats and rollers. We did Upper Steilhang to Cloud to Tahawus because we wanted to carry some speed into Peace Pipe. If you’re willing to accept a slow start on the Pipeline you can take Wood Out, which is much more old school Gore, then anything on the Dark Side is in play.


DomB said:


> Folks! What is the route from top to ski bowl: Cloud to Santonini to Wood out to Pipeline to Peaceful Valley
> 
> Seems like you could also Go Cloud to Lower Cloud to Tahawus to Peace Pipe to Peaceful Valley.
> 
> Besides those two basic combos any other way? Have fun today.


The absolute highest point on a trail is on Upper Steilhang but you can cut through onto Cloud by the ski patrol hut if you prefer that. Any trail on the Dark Side will get you to Wood Out, or Cloud to Tahawus will work too. Once you’re on the Pipeline there’s pretty much just one way down.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

snoloco said:


> I've done Pipeline without skating. It needs to be a firm and fast day, and you need to have freshly waxed equipment, but it can be done. Definitely take Cloud Out to Tahawus.


In the spirit of Keeping Gore Weird, now someone has to do the weirdest way down. Mistakenly believing the Interconnect to be open, we once started down Upper Steilhang and included Darby Woods, Woodchuck and Wood Out, then found the bridge closed. 🤯🤬


----------



## Petronio

Sitting in mid mountain lodge -- again, no fire. I've been here twice this season, very cold days, no fire going. Makes no sense.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

snoloco said:


> I've done Pipeline without skating. It needs to be a firm and fast day, and you need to have freshly waxed equipment, but it can be done. Definitely take Cloud Out to Tahawus.


I was a Nordic racer back in the day when classic was the only way, so I’m biased toward poling over skating. I use adjustable poles and a few times I’ve put them out to Nordic length for the Pipeline. Makes it easy!


----------



## DomB

Milo Maltbie said:


> That's the better route. If you do Wood Out you'll end up skating the whole length of Pipeline. If you Cloud out to Tahawus to Peace Pipe you may only need to skate the last hill on P-line. There was a rumor last week that someone did P-line wirthout skating, but I've never done it.
> You need to start at the high point on Upper Steilhang near the patrol shack and you need to do it without stopping or it doesn't count.
> We did it Friday.
> 
> mm


Awesome. I am sure with my 11 and 8 you we would stop, so it won't count. Except I am sure it will be fun. Someone once told me at WF that you're not an expert unless you ski the 3000' without stopping. : ) 

Thanks for all the posts guys. We did a few firm and fun runs on Ski Bowl and plan to head down by noon. I have to do a bit of work this weekend that I put off last night. I would say the mountain skied a bit better than I expected today, but of course we only went to ski bowl. Again parked fairly close the to the lift arriving at 9 am. Kids did not want to Cloud down today and I wasn't going to push. Seems like today would be a good day for it with the firm vs. a spring powdery day.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

It counts double if you do it with kids.

mm


----------



## tirolski

Alfredeneumann said:


> ... I’m biased toward poling over skating.


My legs always get more tired than my arms whenever skiing.
Poling helps to give the arms a bit of a workout.
Is the pipeline as flat as the bottom of Echo flats to Burnt Ridge quad?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

tirolski said:


> Is the pipeline as flat as the bottom of Echo flats to Burnt Ridge quad?


I'm not sure. Pipeline is longer and it has one uphill (2 if you skip Peace Pipe) that always stop me. I can usually carry enough speed from Twister's Sister to glide to BRQ.

mm


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> I'm not sure. Pipeline is longer and it has one uphill (2 if you skip Peace Pipe) that always stop me. I can usually carry enough speed from Twister's Sister to glide to BRQ.
> 
> mm


Thanks, 
Yup, I still gave it some poles, especially if not wind aided by prevailing westerlies.


----------



## Petronio

Sun is out, snow is softening up, great day to be out! No crowds!


----------



## tirolski

Watched the summit cam for a few seconds and somebody had a black jacket with Big letters spelling “Vertika” on the back.
The pros must be in town for the big air-tricks snowcross shows.


----------



## Capdistski

Re pipeline I’ve done it with next to no skating if Tahawus is empty enough to tuck as soon as you can near the bottom - essential to reduce wind resistance. Doesn’t hurt that I weigh 235. And need to do the same on Peaceful Valley a couple times.

But it’s always a fun workout and on days like yesterday you hit at least three climates.


----------



## DomB

Petronio said:


> Sun is out, snow is softening up, great day to be out! No crowds!


Superbowl Sunday is sweet skiing.


----------



## Brownski

DomB said:


> Superbowl Sunday is sweet skiing.


That has been my experience as well


----------



## DomB

Hey all - We are very happy with our decision to base out of Gore this season. Can someone just describe what they typically do with blowing snow? I have seen here that they don't blow past President's. Does that mean they don't blow after that Monday, typically, or they don't blow snow after the week? 

Given skier traffic, I'd imagine it would make sense for them to at least do some touch up during the week (thinking about Saddle area or Foxlair for example) and then stop if they so choose. 

Starting this weekend we'll get our largest chunk of ski days yet - potentially 9 days with kid school holiday though my wife will leave for a bit to do some school work. We plan to potentially work in a handful of days at Whiteface which looks like it is about 1:20 from the rental we are at. 

Given holiday crowds, Saturday, Sunday, and maybe Monday we may just do a handful of runs in the morning (or hideout in a pod). Surprisingly, it seems like the Pres week crowd does not stay for the week and treat it more like a MLK situation; that also suggests that Ski Bowl could be a good option for hiding out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TomCat

DomB said:


> Hey all - We are very happy with our decision to base out of Gore this season. Can someone just describe what they typically do with blowing snow? I have seen here that they don't blow past President's. Does that mean they don't blow after that Monday, typically, or they don't blow snow after the week?
> 
> Given skier traffic, I'd imagine it would make sense for them to at least do some touch up during the week (thinking about Saddle area or Foxlair for example) and then stop if they so choose.
> 
> Starting this weekend we'll get our largest chunk of ski days yet - potentially 9 days with kid school holiday though my wife will leave for a bit to do some school work. We plan to potentially work in a handful of days at Whiteface which looks like it is about 1:20 from the rental we are at.
> 
> Given holiday crowds, Saturday, Sunday, and maybe Monday we may just do a handful of runs in the morning (or hideout in a pod). Surprisingly, it seems like the Pres week crowd does not stay for the week and treat it more like a MLK situation; that also suggests that Ski Bowl could be a good option for hiding out. Thanks in advance.


My recent experience is that Tuesday - Friday will have moderate crowds. Much less than a typical weekend, but more than typical mid week. With all lifts spinning, its great skiing. The first weekend will be crowded.

I have seen snowmaking after presidents week, but it's not common.

Tom


----------



## DomB

Thanks, Tom. Very helpful. I have to say, unless the Gondi goes down, crowds have been really manageable and on average significantly better than Belle post Gondola (yes, apples to oranges). 

Even when Gore has crowds, if a moderate amount of terrain is open or you are willing to lap the sunway chair, you still just don't have to wait. There was one weekend where Gondi was down but the mountain was mostly open, once you got up to higher pods or horizontal to Burnt Ridge or Ski Bowl, no line, no problem. 

Would like to say in person sometime Tom. Thanks for your posts here. Happy skiing.


----------



## Gore-d

Hearsay has it that they recently pulled 4 snow-makers over to lift operations, which suggests that they are winding down the snowmaking.
That said, website today says snow being made on Fairview, Foxlair, Quicksilver, Jambo, Sunway & Topridge, so maybe they are trying to bank enough to carry through the unfortunate rain forecast. Sure do hope they blow some after the rain event.


----------



## Cork

Gore-d said:


> Hearsay has it that they recently pulled 4 snow-makers over to lift operations, which suggests that they are winding down the snowmaking.
> That said, website today says snow being made on Fairview, Foxlair, Quicksilver, Jambo, Sunway & Topridge, so maybe they are trying to bank enough to carry through the unfortunate rain forecast. Sure do hope they blow some after the rain event.


Not just hearsay, it's happening. They have blown a lot of snow these last few days, and that's it for snowmaking this year. 

Big thanks to all of the hardwork that the Snowmakers, and the whole Mt Ops crew put in this year!!👍👍 ❄️ ❄️ ⛷️ ⛷️


----------



## SnowSnake88

Cork said:


> Not just hearsay, it's happening. They have blown a lot of snow these last few days, and that's it for snowmaking this year.
> 
> Big thanks to all of the hardwork that the Snowmakers, and the whole Mt Ops crew put in this year!!👍👍 ❄️ ❄️ ⛷️ ⛷️


That's a bummer. If that is true, I hope they have enough sleds, patrollers, and ambulances ready for the high speed ice skating event this week's non frozen water event is going to bring just in time for the holiday weekend....


----------



## NYSkiBlog

text from @Cork


----------



## tirolski

NYSkiBlog said:


> text from @Cork


Attaboy 👍


----------



## SudsNBumps

I was there today and very impressed by the amount of snow that is currently stached. Ma Natch throws us a positive curve and we can be golden...if not, we're prepared. Thank you snowmakers and groomers. You guys killed it this year!


----------



## SIAWOL

SudsNBumps said:


> I was there today and very impressed by the amount of snow that is currently stached. Ma Natch throws us a positive curve and we can be golden...if not, we're prepared. Thank you snowmakers and groomers. You guys killed it this year!


yeah Kudos to gore for trying some different things. Sometimes you get a winner, sometimes you get a stinker. But I give them credit for trying some stuff: leaving Chatty bumped, late blow on Topridge, resurfacing upper cloud late in the season, the slopestyle and big air comp, the lower steilhang changes, and a handful of other surprises that are probably more reflective of employee behaviors than mgmt directives. It's just been different...and for the longer tenured passholder regulars, different has added a little spice to things. Beats Vanilla and Walmart all the time.

Up next---basement corner bathrooms makeover? 

there's enough to like that outweighs the stuff we complain about....my opinion, anyway.


----------



## G.ski

I was at Gore yesterday and was very impressed with the number of snowmaking whales seemingly everywhere.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

SIAWOL said:


> yeah Kudos to gore for trying some different things. Sometimes you get a winner, sometimes you get a stinker. But I give them credit for trying some stuff: leaving Chatty bumped, late blow on Topridge, resurfacing upper cloud late in the season, the slopestyle and big air comp, the lower steilhang changes, and a handful of other surprises that are probably more reflective of employee behaviors than mgmt directives. It's just been different...and for the longer tenured passholder regulars, different has added a little spice to things. Beats Vanilla and Walmart all the time.
> 
> Up next---basement corner bathrooms makeover?
> 
> there's enough to like that outweighs the stuff we complain about....my opinion, anyway.


I often use that men’s room as it’s the only one with a bench to sit on while changing your clothes. I’ve mentioned the cracked and leaking toilet bowl to staff multiple times. The usual response is a shrug and “It’s above my pay grade.”


----------



## Dmoss

Anyone there today? Looks like High Peaks is not moving? How much snow pack did we lose? fingers crossed that Tuesday's storm brings more snow than rain...


----------



## SnowSnake88

Are they really not going to make any snow this holiday weekend? That just seems insane to me… Even Magic mountain which lost power most of today is making snow. This has to be some kind of DMV of skiing joke???


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

SnowSnake88 said:


> Are they really not going to make any snow this holiday weekend? That just seems insane to me… Even Magic mountain which lost power most of today is making snow. This has to be some kind of DMV of skiing joke???


I think the focus will be on allowing the snow they have to drain a bit then groom what they can. The weather was not kind to us. Take any decent skiing you can for a bit...


----------



## Harvey

You've got this coral reef top, and lots of moisture below. Doesn't seem easy to groom it without producing ice.


----------



## SnowSnake88

Yukon Cornelius said:


> I think the focus will be on allowing the snow they have to drain a bit then groom what they can. The weather was not kind to us. Take any decent skiing you can for a bit...


Any day skiing is better than one not skiing, just wish they were adopting the strategy of most other east coast mountains that also took it up the butt this week but are coming out guns blazing this weekend. 😕


----------



## tirolski

SnowSnake88 said:


> Are they really not going to make any snow this holiday weekend? That just seems insane to me… Even Magic mountain which lost power most of today is making snow. This has to be some kind of DMV of skiing joke???


Looks like the 2 of 3 webcam that were working this winter are both down now too @ 9AM on the start of mid winter break.
Nothin to see there ...


----------



## NorEaster27

Any reports today


----------



## lukoson

Webcams are back on. Looks like it’s snowing pretty good there. Coverage looks shockingly good.


----------



## Doghouse

Skied about two hours this morning. A little rough but all things considered not too bad. They got about 1-1.5 inches on top of the scratch which helped out- especially for the first run. Gondola not running - probably due to wind but that actually was a good thing as it kept the skier density lower. Twister and Wild Air were closed so Sunway to Lower Sunway\QS and Showcase were the only routes on the lower mountain. Took a few runs up top. Again - new snow helped for a while and the hard base underneath was more edge-able than I expected . Pretty big crowd considering the recent weather. When I left around 11, G lot (on the access road) was half full. Base appears to be great thanks to the great job that mountain ops did this year and especially early this week! Thank you! Should be better tomorrow with another groom.


----------



## DomB

We stuck to Sunway on the main mountain and then over to Ski bowl and back again for some night skiing. Some powder over firm. I would say by afternoon it was like 4 inches, not 1 reported. I did have one dust on crust wipe out (more like 4 inches of powder over literal, clear ice for that wipeout, which was at ski bowl). 

Great job by the Gore team considering what they were dealt. It looks like they are aggressively grooming tonight. I would imagine that the snow they got will be much nicer on trails they groom. 

We'll be getting a late start for us. Very nice to say hello to Tom Tom at the mountain.


----------



## NorEaster27

Don’t come it’s terrible


----------



## NorEaster27

Cold day


----------



## NorEaster27




----------



## lukoson

Very icy? Thinking of going tomorrow.


----------



## NorEaster27

lukoson said:


> Very icy? Thinking of going tomorrow.


I had a great day, never went beyond bowl/burnt tho


----------



## SudsNBumps

Ditto...I made it to the saddle to pee and check the webcams. Talk to Jim about what he heard and did Sleeping Bear and Tahawus then back to Sagamore before 1 last 46er. Still edgeable at noon! Not sure what the main areas were like but the groomers outdid themselves on Sagamore and 46er. Deer Valley Cord! Thank you! ...and I don't even like that kind of skiing


----------



## NorEaster27

SudsNBumps said:


> Ditto...I made it to the saddle to pee and check the webcams. Talk to Jim about what he heard and did Sleeping Bear and Tahawus then back to Sagamore before 1 last 46er. Still edgeable at noon! Not sure what the main areas were like but the groomers outdid themselves on Sagamore and 46er. Deer Valley Cord! Thank you! ...and I don't even like that kind of skiing


I did 46 and Sags over 10 times, one run on echo one on Tahwaus to get some speed back


----------



## DomB

Pretty much same here. Though when I went down 46'er around noon while it was edgeable and enjoyable, I had to crank em over on the more than fair share of icy spots on my 96 under foot. It looked really pretty good in the morning around 9 but did not get to it then. 

I'd be interested in hearing how the main area was. My prediction: crowded.


----------



## DomB

lukoson said:


> Very icy? Thinking of going tomorrow.


Some icy spots. In the morning conditions were pretty good (firm obviously). I think any of these days in the afternoon it will be fairly icy; fairly nice in the mornings. And then spots that are just plain nice and just plain ice.


----------



## NorEaster27

It was also colder than expected skiing this morning, was gunning for some sun but it really wasn’t out


----------



## SnowSnake88

Skiing this weekend was much better than I expected, groomers did an awesome job and crowds were light. Outside of getting on the first lifts of the day we did not hit any lines and even the Saddle lodge was easy to find a table for the much needed breaks from the cold. Gore is truly amazing when all pods are open. Some post storm snowmaking would have been nice but you have to take the great with the head scratching moves they make. The snowmakers that were allowed to do their jobs this year went above and beyond and the groomers killed it this weekend, maybe some year management will take the reins off!!!


----------



## BRLKED

SnowSnake88 said:


> Skiing this weekend was much better than I expected, groomers did an awesome job and crowds were light. Outside of getting on the first lifts of the day we did not hit any lines and even the Saddle lodge was easy to find a table for the much needed breaks from the cold. Gore is truly amazing when all pods are open. Some post storm snowmaking would have been nice but you have to take the great with the head scratching moves they make. The snowmakers that were allowed to do their jobs this year went above and beyond and the groomers killed it this weekend, maybe some year management will take the reins off!!!


You evidently didn't see all the piles they blew before the rain event.


----------



## NorEaster27

SnowSnake88 said:


> Skiing this weekend was much better than I expected, groomers did an awesome job and crowds were light. Outside of getting on the first lifts of the day we did not hit any lines and even the Saddle lodge was easy to find a table for the much needed breaks from the cold. Gore is truly amazing when all pods are open. Some post storm snowmaking would have been nice but you have to take the great with the head scratching moves they make. The snowmakers that were allowed to do their jobs this year went above and beyond and the groomers killed it this weekend, maybe some year management will take the reins off!!!


I think if next few days weren’t 50s and rain, would have made sense to blow


----------



## SnowSnake88

BRLKED said:


> You evidently didn't see all the piles they blew before the rain event.


Oh I most certainly did, record piles in my estimation from 35 years of skiing there. Go snowmakers!! Not sure it completely makes up for freshly made snow post non frozen precip ever but spring is looking good. Most other ski mountains on the east coast made snow Friday and into the weekend…


----------



## tirolski

Any chance it’s cold now Gore should just blow it and ya just thank them later for going over budget, forgive em if they do.
ORDA blow's money on stuff that’s worth less for outdoor recreation on other stuff.

As long as it doesn’t screw up the Ski Bowl and/or other places when it melts.
_The town has been awarded a $285,600 Economic Development Administration grant for the work at the town-owned park, according to a news release from U.S. Rep. Elise Stefanik, R-Schuylerville._








Johnsburg receives grant to improve drainage at North Creek Ski Bowl


A project to improve drainage at the North Creek Ski Bowl got a boost of federal funding for the project.




poststar.com


----------



## Alfredeneumann

tirolski said:


> Any chance it’s cold now Gore should just blow it and ya just thank them later for going over budget, forgive em if they do.
> ORDA blow's money on stuff that’s worth less for outdoor recreation on other stuff.
> 
> As long as it doesn’t screw up the Ski Bowl and/or other places when it melts.
> _The town has been awarded a $285,600 Economic Development Administration grant for the work at the town-owned park, according to a news release from U.S. Rep. Elise Stefanik, R-Schuylerville._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnsburg receives grant to improve drainage at North Creek Ski Bowl
> 
> 
> A project to improve drainage at the North Creek Ski Bowl got a boost of federal funding for the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poststar.com


👍 to blowing more snow, 👎🏼 to Stefanik for blowing her own horn when she likely voted against the funding bill that supports it.


----------



## Green light

Now, now....no politics


----------



## NorEaster27

I was lazy this morning, how’s the hill?


----------



## TomCat

NorEaster27 said:


> I was lazy this morning, how’s the hill?


It was quite good. I was on the lower mountain and BR and it remained good until I left. Crowds were lighter than I expected. 

Tom


----------



## NorEaster27

TomCat said:


> It was quite good. I was on the lower mountain and BR and it remained good until I left. Crowds were lighter than I expected.
> 
> Tom


Should have went sounds like


----------



## Dmoss

Warmth today was very nice, spring conditions but stayed good all day. I continue to be impressed with the conditions the last few weekends. Thanks to all the groomers for their great work this season! 

Bare spots were starting to show up on lower mountain, we really need Friday's storm to develop, hopefully the rain tomorrow isn't too bad.


----------



## lukoson

Agreed. Was good. Chatiemac was the winner for me. They groomed part of it so was lots of snow and they left the bumps on skier’s left which were nice and soft. Lapped 46er a bunch of time in the morning since burnt ridge was closed. Had to take the shuttle to the main base. Not sure what time it opened. Things we’re getting sticky by 3pm. Hope fully the rain keeps to a minimum and Friday delivers.


----------



## NorEaster27

lukoson said:


> Agreed. Was good. Chatiemac was the winner for me. They groomed part of it so was lots of snow and they left the bumps on skier’s left which were nice and soft. Lapped 46er a bunch of time in the morning since burnt ridge was closed. Had to take the shuttle to the main base. Not sure what time it opened. Things we’re getting sticky by 3pm. Hope fully the rain keeps to a minimum and Friday delivers.


Burnt closed? Not ideal from the bowl


----------



## lukoson

Nope. Felt trapped.


----------



## DomB

We miscalculated and did Ski bowl too. It ended up fine - drove over to the main face after they did not think BRQ would be up in the morning. 

All in all really good conditions. In late afternoon (3?) up top was getting firm on Cloud. First thing, 46'er was a bit firm but good. Up top hawkeye and open pit were nice. Did not get down Lies; they had the 3/4 rope thing going on and a Patroller said it was firm and skied off. Echo was really soft and nice, as well as Twister. My 8 yo's first time down hawkeye, which was cool. 

The crowds were low - the two times we were on the gondi line it was walk halfway and then a short line. The ADK was pretty close to ski on. 

Plan is to go to ski bowl tomorrow, though the crowds were so light, I don't know that you need to.


----------



## tirolski

Looks like fog lights are warranted up top.


----------



## DomB

Wow. Very good conditions today, best of season for our group up top before we broke for lunch. Did not go back up after about 115 pm. 

Got one run on Lies and it was just fun. Our group went down Hawkeye, Chatty, Open Pit (last one I did not get on). Spring snow that shoots out against the force of your ski when you turn and holds you up for your hero pose : ) . At 130 the Green mountains were still somewhat visible. 

But, by 2 pm, I found Twister skiable but not fun: kind of like the compacted ice underneath was compromising what was spring snow earlier in the day. Combined with kid bathroom break we called it after that. Great day. Thanks to the Gore team.


----------



## Dmoss

tirolski said:


> Looks like fog lights are warranted up top.
> View attachment 13206


Wow!! Weather and conditions really turned fast after lunch, had a great morning of spring conditions and no crowds. Felt like April, sadly it's only Feb! We called it a day around 2, clouds were rolling in fast and the mashed potatoes were getting lumpy!! Next few days should be interesting, will they even be able to open tomorrow? Probably will skip tomorrow and Thursday and come back for some fresh snow Friday.


----------



## DomB

We did two runs down sunway chair this morning in surprisingly nice spring snow. It was a bit windy down there, so my guess is if you went up top, lots of wind but also at least in the morning spring snow. The temp has dropped a lot and will continue to until the storm hits Thursday evening. Very much appreciate everything Gore staff is doing.


----------



## TomCat

Arrival was depressing with all the water and slush at the base. But everything I skied, skied really well. Conditions were, obviously, variable and you needed to stay alert, but things were well marked. It was a surprisingly good day.

Things started firming up around 1:30, so look for fast conditions tomorrow.

Like others have said, many thanks to the groomers who turned a potential swamp into a good ski day.

tom


----------



## JTG

Any base left that can be spruced up with a foot of new or are the woods toast? I’ve been seeing some pretty depressing pics from as far north as Smugg’s.


----------



## SudsNBumps

I agree with everything Tom said. I wasn't going to ski today but had a few hours to kill so headed up. I thought conditions all week were amazing considering what mother nature is throwing at us. JTG I had this conversation today. I would say the woods will be skiable with a moderate dense snow. If it is light and fluffy...be careful because a lot of the base remained but there are snow snakes lurking just below the surface. I can't wait. Sagamore has been my pick all week, No lines and great snow. Lies today and yesterday were about as good as it gets, which is why I was wondering why Rumor didn't open. Today Chati was awesome! Ski you Friday!


----------



## not2brite

Does anyone know if Gore has any restrictions on early parking? I was hoping to get there around 4:30-5:00AM and crash in the car until opening just so I don’t have to drive when it starts to really accumulate.


----------



## DomB

SudsNBumps said:


> I agree with everything Tom said. I wasn't going to ski today but had a few hours to kill so headed up. I thought conditions all week were amazing considering what mother nature is throwing at us. JTG I had this conversation today. I would say the woods will be skiable with a moderate dense snow. If it is light and fluffy...be careful because a lot of the base remained but there are snow snakes lurking just below the surface. I can't wait. Sagamore has been my pick all week, No lines and great snow. Lies today and yesterday were about as good as it gets, which is why I was wondering why Rumor didn't open. Today Chati was awesome! Ski you Friday!


My guess on Rumor is that the snow on the headwall was not stable enough to open it (from a ski patrol judgment perspective). A few weeks ago (last weekend?) I skied it the last week it was open, and I noticed on my second time down that there was a large crack (a few inches wide) that ran on an angle maybe 15 feet starting right below the headwall. The snow in the vicinity of the trail was very, very nice as you noted, so safety is the only reason I can think of that they did not open it. I would not want to be below that area if the snow on the headwall came down. 

I have a similar view that some woods will be in play (of course if you don't mind scratching your bases) if we get 12 inches or so. Even with all the melting there was a good amount of base, but I think the glade experience will vary based on location and aspect of the glade. 

We are going tomorrow and expecting fast and firm. If the forecast holds Friday should be a few inches when you arrive at the mountain followed by refills all day, but I defer that judgment to others. Have fun all!


----------



## DomB

not2brite said:


> Does anyone know if Gore has any restrictions on early parking? I was hoping to get there around 4:30-5:00AM and crash in the car until opening just so I don’t have to drive when it starts to really accumulate.


No particular knowledge, but they have a sign on the access road that at some point (Lot E) they close for overnight. Even if they do close after that point, there is a parking lot before the sign that I would bet would be fine.


----------



## not2brite

Thanks Dom.


----------



## SudsNBumps

not2brite said:


> Does anyone know if Gore has any restrictions on early parking? I was hoping to get there around 4:30-5:00AM and crash in the car until opening just so I don’t have to drive when it starts to really accumulate.


The gate is closed at the top of the road and no one will bother you if you park near there. If it is open, pick your spot. The time you are arriving shouldn't be considered overnight. The only sign says no overnight parking the last mile or so. I will guess you won't be alone.


----------



## not2brite

SudsNBumps said:


> The gate is closed at the top of the road and no one will bother you if you park near there. If it is open, pick your spot. The time you are arriving shouldn't be considered overnight. The only sign says no overnight parking the last mile or so. I will guess you won't be alone.


Thanks for the info. Much appreciated. Can’t imagine I am the only one with this idea.


----------



## Andy_ROC

Weather permitting is all of Gore's terrain and lifts open weekdays? Lets say a Monday?
Also any recommendations on where to stay close to Gore during the week? Nice & convenient is more important than price.
Thank you


----------



## Cork

Andy_ROC said:


> Weather permitting is all of Gore's terrain and lifts open weekdays? Lets say a Monday?
> Also any recommendations on where to stay close to Gore during the week? Nice & convenient is more important than price.
> Thank you


First question-No
Second question Gore Mt Lodge,https://goremountainlodge.com/


----------



## Cork

not2brite said:


> Thanks for the info. Much appreciated. Can’t imagine I am the only one with this idea.


The plow guys will not like you if in you're in their way.


----------



## not2brite

Cork said:


> The plow guys will not like you if in you're in their way.


Think I posted in a private exchange but I expect to have to move my vehicle, likely several times. I’ll have all the sleep I need by the time I get there so not an issue being alert.


----------



## Harvey

There is still "snow" at 1900 feet. KI got to believe with a foot we could ski some stuff.

I'll report here how much snow I see at daybreak.


----------



## Harvey

Started here around 3am. Maybe 2 or 3 inches of blower. Certainly heavier would be better, but it's snow. 😛


----------



## Harvey




----------



## not2brite

Quick question before the lifts spin. What are some of the better (easier) single black runs at Gore? I ski pretty much all of them at Catamount Berkshire East and most at Belleayre but I find Gore a bit more intimidating. I’ve done Open Pit which was fun. From the lifts Sagamore and Top Ridge look pretty call but then Uncas and top part of Hawkeye look little too steep for my ability. Agree/disagree, any suggestions? BTW nothing with bumps my body will hate me for days.


----------



## Andy_ROC

not2brite said:


> Quick question before the lifts spin. What are some of the better (easier) single black runs at Gore? I ski pretty much all of them at Catamount Berkshire East and most at Belleayre but I find Gore a bit more intimidating. I’ve done Open Pit which was fun. From the lifts Sagamore and Top Ridge look pretty call but then Uncas and top part of Hawkeye look little too steep for my ability. Agree/disagree, any suggestions? BTW nothing with bumps my body will hate me for days.


I'm no Gore expert and I can't ski bumps, but my favorite run the last time I was there was Sagamore top to bottom. Wide, multiple headwalls, a real ripper.


----------



## not2brite

Andy_ROC said:


> I'm no Gore expert and I can't ski bumps, but my favorite run the last time I was there was Sagamore top to bottom. Wide, multiple headwalls, a real ripper.


I didn’t get over to Burnt Ridge on Wednesday but that definitely looks fun and doable.


----------



## x10003q

not2brite said:


> Quick question before the lifts spin. What are some of the better (easier) single black runs at Gore? I ski pretty much all of them at Catamount Berkshire East and most at Belleayre but I find Gore a bit more intimidating. I’ve done Open Pit which was fun. From the lifts Sagamore and Top Ridge look pretty call but then Uncas and top part of Hawkeye look little too steep for my ability. Agree/disagree, any suggestions? BTW nothing with bumps my body will hate me for days.


Based on your post - you should be able to handle Hawkeye, Uncas, Top Ridge and Sagamore.


----------



## Harvey

Duck and i... all east side so far. Lots of fresh.. snow and graupel

Back to all snow. Still fresh.


----------



## JTG

Fun powder, especially before it got tracked up. It’s definitely icy underneath, everywhere, and not enough snow (yet) to not hit bottom. Bring on the refills! Lies was crappy. Wind exposed areas are crappy. Of course, where the wind taketh away, it giveth somewhere else. Patrol will work their way to Rumor (expecting it to be bad, don’t hold your breath) and Lower Steilhang (rope still up). They may start checking out lower angle glades to potentially drop ropes as new snow piles up, maybe. Good day, we’ll see if it gets better!


----------



## Harvey




----------



## DomB

Harv which woods are those? Twister glades? Looks great.


----------



## DomB

A nice 2/3 day at Gore, and folks will enjoy the snow falling today this weekend. 

I'd say about 8 inches in Gore/Johnsburg by 1:30 pm. We skied 8:20-1:20 and called it. It is still snowing at the same rate now, which is good. For those that could not come today and are coming this weekend, I think you will be happy. Because there was hardback under the pow I think a groom in will help it. 

I also think tomorrow at Gore will be better than today for the steeps. From the handful of storm days I have skied here this season, it seems like trails like Lies and vicinity get the wind blowing up the mountain, which impacts those trails. It looked like hardback and was gated to about a ski width. Hawkeye was a mix of fun bumps and some super scratchiness. Fairview was actually open and I called it fun, but man were there some giant ice patches mixed into 1 foot powder bumps. Twister was ridiculously fun though it frustrated my 8 yo when it was 'solid' powder at 8 am. Later it was packed powder /chop fun. 

Lower Darby was insanely fun. Sagamore was fun but scratchy in some places at the bottom. We jumped into Tahawus glades and I think it was a little too low in there. I took some base shots. But it was fun.


----------



## JTG

Am I the only one that scratches my head at Sagamore being a black diamond? Even relative to other trails at Gore I don’t get it. Great trail, fun to rip like ROC said, and there’s a short steep-er “head wall” in the middle….but it’s not black diamond IMHO. And it was scratchy today.

Minus the “head wall” Echo is probably similar. Run of the end-‘o-the-day, soft, rip-able cut up/packed pow, no scratch.

This afternoon I ventured into Barkeater and Cirque glades. Only took pictures in Cirque.










I probably should have gone for some higher elevation glades, but those are a couple of my favorites. There’s some nice powder in there, with very few tracks…but over severe low tide, worse the further down you get. Down to leaves and exposed rock under powder in places. Open stream crossings as well. Fun, but neither was worth a repeat. Read the terrain (and what’s under the powder) and stay light on your skis and you can come out without any major base damage, but the Ripsticks will be wanting a tune nonetheless. Not surprised they didn’t drop ropes. I did, however, do my civic duty and help three kids get out of there safely. They were struggling, I waited a few times, and by the time we got low the few previous tracks were pretty much filled in and they had no idea where to go. I tried to tell them to avoid getting their bases wet at one stream crossing but it didn’t register. Two of them ended up walking out the last hundred yards. Once snow freezes to your bases it’s hard to move.

Chatimac was the powder run-‘o-the-day (I think I was 6th chair when it opened), but the top was a wind blown mess.

All in all a fun day. Multiple people commenting on how hard it was to ski today though. Powder can be like that. My legs are barking.

You are right, minus the powder (which didn’t last long) tomorrow will probably be better.


----------



## SudsNBumps

JTG said:


> Am I the only one that scratches my head at Sagamore being a black diamond? Even relative to other trails at Gore I don’t get it. Great trail, fun to rip like ROC said, and there’s a short steep-er “head wall” in the middle….but it’s not black diamond IMHO. And it was scratchy today.
> 
> Minus the “head wall” Echo is probably similar. Run of the end-‘o-the-day, soft, rip-able cut up/packed pow, no scratch.
> 
> This afternoon I ventured into Barkeater and Cirque glades. Only took pictures in Cirque.
> View attachment 13269
> View attachment 13270View attachment 13271View attachment 13272
> I probably should have gone for some higher elevation glades, but those are a couple of my favorites. There’s some nice powder in there, with very few tracks…but over severe low tide, worse the further down you get. Down to leaves and exposed rock under powder in places. Open stream crossings as well. Fun, but neither was worth a repeat. Read the terrain (and what’s under the powder) and stay light on your skis and you can come out without any major base damage, but the Ripsticks will be wanting a tune nonetheless. Not surprised they didn’t drop ropes. I did, however, do my civic duty and help three kids get out of there safely. They were struggling, I waited a few times, and by the time we got low the few previous tracks were pretty much filled in and they had no idea where to go. I tried to tell them to avoid getting their bases wet at one stream crossing but it didn’t register. Two of them ended up walking out the last hundred yards. Once snow freezes to your bases it’s hard to move.
> 
> Chatimac was the powder run-‘o-the-day (I think I was 6th chair when it opened), but the top was a wind blown mess.
> 
> All in all a fun day. Multiple people commenting on how hard it was to ski today though. Powder can be like that. My legs are barking.
> 
> You are right, minus the powder (which didn’t last long) tomorrow will probably be better.


Bit of a different take on today. All week my go to has been Sagamore. Black diamond or not, it has been my consistant favorite all week. Today my first run down Sagamore was maybe my best run of the year. The only longer untouched powder run this year for me was the WF toll road...This was better. Agree on Chati to some degree...see previous comment. Not as much snow as we hoped for and the trees are iffy at best. They claim they will open some tomorrow but...maybe it is just me but you probably shouldn't post details on closed trails. It might encourage those that shouldn't be in there.


----------



## JTG

I’d imagine Sagamore with untouched powder must have been great.

Fair enough on posting re:closed terrain. However, others posted glade pics and/or said they went in. Posting more details so people know what they are getting into if they follow suit (it’s rough) seem fair, just as likely to make them think twice than jump in.


----------



## DomB

My guess as to why Sagamore is rated a black - it is long and the last stretch has some pitch. But I don't know. It is kind of like Wild Air being a black (thought that is a terrain park).


----------



## not2brite

DomB said:


> My guess as to why Sagamore is rated a black - it is long and the last stretch has some pitch. But I don't know. It is kind of like Wild Air being a black (thought that is a terrain park).


Skied with an older timer (78 and still at it!!) couple weeks ago. Although I have yet to try sagamore I asked the same question. According to him they usually do not groom and let it get bumped up. Sounded reasonable enough but no idea if it true.


----------



## Cork

not2brite said:


> Skied with an older timer (78 and still at it!!) couple weeks ago. Although I have yet to try sagamore I asked the same question. According to him they usually do not groom and let it get bumped up. Sounded reasonable enough but no idea if it true.


I now see how you chose your username  JK


----------



## NorEaster27

Was the bowl open yday? I see 46er marked as not groomed, debating if I should start off from the bowl


----------



## JTG

NorEaster27 said:


> Was the bowl open yday? I see 46er marked as not groomed, debating if I should start off from the bowl


Yes. Officially, however, you couldn’t ski back over there from the main mountain because the trail was closed.


----------



## NorEaster27

Insane line at main entrance made the decision for me this morning


----------



## Dmoss

NorEaster27 said:


> Insane line at main entrance made the decision for me this morning


We opted not to ski today for a variety of reasons, just took a ride to the transfer station to drop off some garbage. Line of cars was backed up to Stewarts on 28!

Parking at ski bowl was plentiful though!


----------



## DomB

Skiing good today at Gore. Rumor was groomed but I didn't hit it as my warm up on Lies was pretty icy around 10:30 and I am 9 days past a ski tune  Uncas was really, really nice - first time skiing it this season; the snow was packed powder, same as Headwaters and Twister was running and nicer than Topridge which was fine but a bit scrapy. Kids were tired after the last day of their six week and mountain was crowded so we called it. Cars parked maybe 150 yards before the stop sign.

Hats off to Gore. Even with all those cars, it never felt crowded until we came down to the base around 12:30. Tomorrow we are going to park at ski bowl and do a few runs and then head home after 9 awesome days straight of skiing and family memories. 

Over the nine-day period we had two different family friends come by and now my retired inlaws, who are staying a few more days after we head down. Fun.


----------



## NorEaster27

Sounds like a great day Dom, 46er this morning was powder bliss, sags was a bit chopped but still fun. Echo before the race closer was amazing and the rest of the lower main mountain was really good. Also did first run down the blue at the bowl was very good. Went with a buddy of mine who hasn’t skied in a few years and he was exhausted


----------



## Dmoss

DomB said:


> Skiing good today at Gore. Rumor was groomed but I didn't hit it as my warm up on Lies was pretty icy around 10:30 and I am 9 days past a ski tune  Uncas was really, really nice - first time skiing it this season; the snow was packed powder, same as Headwaters and Twister was running and nicer than Topridge which was fine but a bit scrapy. Kids were tired after the last day of their six week and mountain was crowded so we called it. Cars parked maybe 150 yards before the stop sign.
> 
> Hats off to Gore. Even with all those cars, it never felt crowded until we came down to the base around 12:30. Tomorrow we are going to park at ski bowl and do a few runs and then head home after 9 awesome days straight of skiing and family memories.
> 
> Over the nine-day period we had two different family friends come by and now my retired inlaws, who are staying a few more days after we head down. Fun.


 9 days of skiing, well done! We had a great week as well, thanks to all the Gore staff for making it happen! Mother nature threw us a curve ball early in the week but they kept the conditions top notch, and we closed out the week on a high note! We were at 4 out of 6 days on the hill and everyone seemed to break down this morning so decided not to get the 5th day in 😂. My son and daughter are at 22 days for the season, and I'm at 20. a few days ahead of pace compared to last year!


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> Gore called it 10 inches and that seems reasonable to me. It was very nice snow, it got denser as the day went on. At one point we were getting graupel. The skiing was good! I was surprised at how well the new snow bonded with the coral below. I never went above the North Chair.
> 
> One unfortunate thing, at opening @Duck and I were on the second chair (AE2) and a guy asked if he could ride with us. I guess he was looking for an opportunity, he spent the 10 min ride telling me that NYSB was bad for Gore. He made it clear that people like me "from NYC" were really at the root of many of Gore's problems.
> 
> I've made my share of mistakes, and I made some today. Still, in all my years of skiing and writing about the mountain I'd never had a negative exchange with a stranger at Gore. I tried not to take it too seriously but it was a harsh start to a great snowy day.


To bad you had to deal with this clown on your first run and EFF him. You have to love the ignorance of blaming you for other issues and then the lack of an answer about what you should do. Futhering his clown image, Gore is the most underutilized 500 acre ski area in the East. What a maroon.

NYSB was the best thing ever to happen at Gore/NYS skiing. Never question how much NYSB adds to all of our skiing experiences. This place is awesome.


----------



## SudsNBumps

Damn I had fun today!


----------



## Ethan Snow

Good to be back on the Forum. I too had an excelent day yesterday. I have a ski3 so this has not been my first day at Gore by any means, but it was my first day skiing with the family. The plan was to park at the ski bowl because I anticipated it to be very busy and I was correct. We parked right next to the lodge at 8:15. I knew we were in the right place as soon as I saw a guy who resembled Hotdog Hans setting up wind chimes made out of ski poles that he was selling. He was also selling some other artistic ski decor, as well as some used equipment. This legendary individual, whose real name I don't actually know, can be seen standing in the background in one of NorEaster27's photos above. I had a nice chat with him mid-day when we returned to the lodge for lunch. He claimed there were around 7,000 people at the mountain on Saturday.

Because I was with the fam, they pretty much wanted to hit everything, so I ended up skiing every area on the mountain in spite of the crowds. A couple weeks ago when we had the snow storm, I spent the entire day between ski bowl and Burnt Ridge, and there was plenty to be had there. I will have to say Gore does a good job of accommodating crowds. The mountain never felt overwhelmingly busy. I could be wrong but I feel like Saturday 3 weeks ago after the snow was even busier. 




The Rumor was nice. Firm but somehow edgible which made it slightly frightening, but still controllable.


----------



## Cork

SudsNBumps said:


> Damn I had fun today!


I saw you many times, so an I confirm that!  ⛷️


----------



## NorEaster27

Ethan Snow said:


> Good to be back on the Forum. I too had an excelent day yesterday. I have a ski3 so this has not been my first day at Gore by any means, but it was my first day skiing with the family. The plan was to park at the ski bowl because I anticipated it to be very busy and I was correct. We parked right next to the lodge at 8:15. I knew we were in the right place as soon as I saw a guy who resembled Hotdog Hans setting up wind chimes made out of ski poles that he was selling. He was also selling some other artistic ski decor, as well as some used equipment. This legendary individual, whose real name I don't actually know, can be seen standing in the background in one of NorEaster27's photos above. I had a nice chat with him mid-day when we returned to the lodge for lunch. He claimed there were around 7,000 people at the mountain on Saturday.
> 
> Because I was with the fam, they pretty much wanted to hit everything, so I ended up skiing every area on the mountain in spite of the crowds. A couple weeks ago when we had the snow storm, I spent the entire day between ski bowl and Burnt Ridge, and there was plenty to be had there. I will have to say Gore does a good job of accommodating crowds. The mountain never felt overwhelmingly busy. I could be wrong but I feel like Saturday 3 weeks ago after the snow was even busier. View attachment 13381
> 
> The Rumor was nice. Firm but somehow edgible which made it slightly frightening, but still controllable.
> 
> View attachment 13387


I’ve seen him hang that on the vent a few times this year when I started from the bowl. Good vibes


----------



## TomCat

Great conditions all around today. 

Tom


----------



## Frk

TomCat said:


> Great conditions all around today.
> 
> Tom


I also had a great time. It’s amazing how well gore skis with natural snow. I finally skied lower stelheig with new entrance. It’s awful. It’s an elevator chute groomed to a hockey rink including the original head wall. Why? This trail skis best with natural snow,minimal snowmaking below the head wall, and no grooming. Then, it’s like skiing northern Vermont.


----------



## Hulk0005

How late in the season does gore usually stay open? Any estimates for this year ?


----------



## Harvey

You're kind of asking us to predict the weather for the next month. No more snowmaking, or not much, so how long will it take to melt?

Guess from memory, earliest closes maybe mid-March, latest maybe mid-late April?

Has Gore ever made it to May? I'd be surprised.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Frk said:


> I also had a great time. It’s amazing how well gore skis with natural snow. I finally skied lower stelheig with new entrance. It’s awful. It’s an elevator chute groomed to a hockey rink including the original head wall. Why? This trail skis best with natural snow,minimal snowmaking below the head wall, and no grooming. Then, it’s like skiing northern Vermont.


Agreed. Now it’s just another trail. 
Keep Gore Weird.


----------



## SudsNBumps

I skied Steilhang yesterday and wanted to take back everything bad I said about it. I asked Duck if he wanted to ski it today and he didn't so neither did I. I think they need to figure out a way to keep that chute from being an elevator shaft but...I thought it was kind of cool and a creepy vibe in the same way. It was a bluebird day but it is definitely dark on the trail. The top and bottom had real nice snow. Visibility was tough. IDK jury is still out with me. Today was another fun day.


----------



## tirolski

SudsNBumps said:


> It was a bluebird day but it is definitely dark on the trail. The top and bottom had real nice snow. Visibility was tough. IDK jury is still out with me. Today was another fun day.


It’s called the dark side for some reason, just saying.


----------



## Cork

Frk said:


> I also had a great time. It’s amazing how well gore skis with natural snow. I finally skied lower stelheig with new entrance. It’s awful. It’s an elevator chute groomed to a hockey rink including the original head wall. Why? This trail skis best with natural snow,minimal snowmaking below the head wall, and no grooming. Then, it’s like skiing northern Vermont





SudsNBumps said:


> I skied Steilhang yesterday and wanted to take back everything bad I said about it. I asked Duck if he wanted to ski it today and he didn't so neither did I. I think they need to figure out a way to keep that chute from being an elevator shaft but...I thought it was kind of cool and a creepy vibe in the same way. It was a bluebird day but it is definitely dark on the trail. The top and bottom had real nice snow. Visibility was tough. IDK jury is still out with me. Today was another fun day.


It was really good yesterday for about an hour as we lapped it 3 times. I had "high" hopes for the new addition (see my post from last fall on a recon mission), in that the old portion was still there and now we had another trail. Unfortunately they have not kept up on the now needed daily grooming (because of the steepness) and they have stockpiled huge whales on the old trail, making it a pita to ski. So have we have been gored, or boned once again?🧐 Time will tell as the spring skiing may benefit from those pita whales🤷‍♂️ 🤞 🙏 ⛷️ 

Pray for snow, and it's been snowing steady here for over an hour. See ya on the hill tomorrow ⛷️


----------



## Dmoss

SudsNBumps said:


> I skied Steilhang yesterday and wanted to take back everything bad I said about it. I asked Duck if he wanted to ski it today and he didn't so neither did I. I think they need to figure out a way to keep that chute from being an elevator shaft but...I thought it was kind of cool and a creepy vibe in the same way. It was a bluebird day but it is definitely dark on the trail. The top and bottom had real nice snow. Visibility was tough. IDK jury is still out with mI


I assume Upper? I haven't seen lower open all season, admittingly I am generally not there mid week.


----------



## Dmoss

Hulk0005 said:


> How late in the season does gore usually stay open? Any estimates for this year ?


I did some research on this once and it seems like most years they try to stay open until early to mid April. But like Harv said it is all weather dependent. Last year we skied the first week of April but there were only a few trails left and it was very marginal conditions.


----------



## tirolski

Ya can now purchase tickets online for Monday April 4th, so there’s that.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Dmoss said:


> I assume Upper? I haven't seen lower open all season...


I've skied lower Steilhang a couple of times. IMO it's too steep for groomed trail. 
Steilhang was one of my favorite trails. Even upper Steilhand was a fun natural snow trail. To be fair, I can't remember the last time I skied Lower before this year. I guess skiing it as a groomer is better than not skiing it at all, but it's sad (and frightening) to see what has happened to the natural snow trails everywhere.

mm


----------



## tirolski

We went to Gore once when it still had the red gondola, and 3 of us out of 3 ended up in wipeouts off lower Steilhang's corner near the trees in about the same spot.
We had fun.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

tirolski said:


> We went to Gore once when it still had the red gondola, and 3 of us out of 3 ended up in wipeouts off lower Steilhang's corner near the trees in about the same spot.
> We had fun.


You should have been there when the original Lower Steilhang ended with a frozen waterfall in view of the old Summit lift. 100 out of 100 skiers crashed there.

mm


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> You should have been there when the original Lower Steilhang ended with a frozen waterfall in view of the old Summit lift. 100 out of 100 skiers crashed there.
> 
> mm


It was in the 80s when our mishaps happened.
Don’t think I’ve set skis on it since then.
Maybe when we got 3 foot in the spring once in the 90s.
I’m not good with trail names, just remember the places.


----------



## TomCat

Didn’t ski steilhang, but it was a great day today. With the light crowds the conditions really held up well. 

Tom


----------



## JTG

Lower Steilhang ain’t what it used to be. The Dark Side lift line, which used to be a great “glade”, is now an abomination. This is what we call progress, I suppose. Increased capacity (that probably wasn’t needed) and another snowmaking groomer (that is now wider and straighter). Yippie!!


----------



## Harvey

Hulk0005 said:


> How late in the season does gore usually stay open? Any estimates for this year ?


You'd have to do some clicking but the last ten years of Gore closing dates are here:









NY Ski Area Closing Dates


Archive of closing dates from 2011 - 2021




nyskiblog.com


----------



## tirolski

Here ya go.
Gore’s closing dates.
2022- ?
21- 04/10/21
20- 03/15/20* the vid
19- 04/14/19
18- 04/22/18
17- 04/04/1*9* typos?
16- 04/03/16
15- 04/19/15
14- 04/20/14
13- 04/21/13
12- 03/22/12 dang
11- 04/17/11


----------



## Cork

JTG said:


> Lower Steilhang ain’t what it used to be. \ and another snowmaking groomer (that is now wider and straighter). Yippie!!


The "new" portion of Lower Steilhang is not wider by any means but it is straighter and sure is steep.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

JTG said:


> Lower Steilhang ain’t what it used to be. The Dark Side lift line, which used to be a great “glade”, is now an abomination. This is what we call progress, I suppose. Increased capacity (that probably wasn’t needed) and another snowmaking groomer (that is now wider and straighter). Yippie!!


Any Gore old timers out there know the history of the “Betty loved this trail. “ sign now sadly missing from what used to be the Dark Side glade, or have a picture they could share?


----------



## tirolski

It was cool whenever I saw it riding up slowly.


----------



## JTG

Cork said:


> The "new" portion of Lower Steilhang is not wider by any means but it is straighter and sure is steep.


Eh….maybe because it’s now straighter the whole thing just felt wider? Why did they change it, so they could make snow on it and/or groom it, so it could be open more often? Has it been? 

Do we all agree that the trail lost some of its defining character? Sad. It probably won’t get skied any more than it used to, and it’s less enjoyable for those that do…..


----------



## NYSkiBlog

Alfredeneumann said:


> Any Gore old timers out there know the history of the “Betty loved this trail. “ sign now sadly missing from what used to be the Dark Side glade, or have a picture they could share?








Woodstove Archive - "Betty loved this trail!" -- any info?


"Betty loved this trail!" -- any info?. Anyone who's ridden the High Peaks double at Gore has probably noticed the sign at the bottom of the Dark Side Glades that reads "Betty L♡ved this...



forum.nyskiblog.com


----------



## Cork

JTG said:


> Eh….maybe because it’s now straighter the whole thing just felt wider? Why did they change it, so they could make snow on it and/or groom it, so it could be open more often? Has it been?


It is much narrower than Hullaballoo and Lower Darby. And yes, the "idea" was that they could now make snow and groom the headwall. I don't have specific stats, but I can tell you it was definitely open more in past years.


JTG said:


> Do we all agree that the trail lost some of its defining character? Sad. It probably won’t get skied any more than it used to, and it’s less enjoyable for those that do…..


It wouldn't be so bad if they didn't screw up the old trail with the stockpiled whales; and I said time will tell if they actually will use said whales to keep the trail open for spring skiing.

BTW skiing was really good today!! ⛷️ ❄️


----------



## Doghouse

Really good day at Gore today!
Sunny, new snow and not crowded. 3" that was reported looked and felt like more. 
Only two things that would've made it better - skiing with Milo and Sausage Tortellini soup


----------



## Milo Maltbie

I love me some sausage tortellini but I spent the whole day in a Sudafed induced haze. Glad you had a good time 

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Finally feeling better this morning. Thanks for thinking about me. 


mm


----------



## TomCat

I feel I’m repeating myself but another great day today. I was skiing with my wife so fewer runs than normal but everything we hit was really good. 

I mentioned wider trails on the north and fewer trees an wood lot and she replied “ why would they want to do that. It’s so pretty the way it is”

We also shared a chair with a guy here for the masters race. While out east he skied somewhere in NH, K mart, Pico and gore. He said gore had by far the best conditions. A big thank you to the staff for making things so good in spite of the weather. 

Tom


----------



## Alfredeneumann

It’s another Gore miracle! There hasn’t been a flake of snow since the 4-5 inches of sublime pow that we skied on Thursday, yet the ropes on several glades closed through Friday have been magically dropped on Saturday morning, at least according to the snow report.


----------



## tirolski

Up top looks nice this morning.


----------



## DomB

We did a run up to north quad via ski bowl. Snow was very nice going up but sketchy / icy on the end of pipeline right after the skier bridge. Bet the top was nice based on the pic and how the mid area was. Few runs, nice family day. May be our last at Gore this season. Got in 31 days, all but one at Gore, my kids a handful of days behind that and my wife a handful more behind that. 

Got to check out a high speed charging station (350kw!) 40 min south of Gore (part of the EVolve NY program I posted about before) and saw a camo EV doing testing that I have concluded is a forthcoming Mercedes 3 row SUV based on publicly observable information and internet searches. The engineers (who were working on back end charging communication and sofware updates) could not really tell me anything except that it will be a 'large' SUV (they could not answer the question if it will have 3 rows). I was allowed to take pics of the outside. If I can figure out how to post (past few months I have not been able to post pics here from my mac), I'll post it in the EV section. There are a lot of good ev's coming . . . .


----------



## NorEaster27

Crowds! Seems like you can buy tickets in person now and Covid size limits are gone


----------



## gorgonzola

Everything out of the base area was fine

Celebrated World Telemark Day with MrsS in the am with some mellow bumps and trees an cheated on groomers and chattie bumps and groomers in the pm. Plenty of good snow to find



We’ll see what tomorrow brings


----------



## DanS

gorgonzola said:


> View attachment 13592Everything out of the base area was fine
> 
> Celebrated World Telemark Day with MrsS in the am with some mellow bumps and trees an cheated on groomers and chattie bumps and groomers in the pm. Plenty of good snow to find
> View attachment 13591
> We’ll see what tomorrow brings


Is that second pic powder pass?


----------



## tirolski

Ethan Snow said:


> I knew we were in the right place as soon as I saw a guy who resembled *Hotdog Hans* setting up wind chimes made out of ski poles that he was selling. He was also selling some other artistic ski decor, as well as some used equipment. This legendary individual, whose real name I don't actually know, can be seen standing in the background in one of NorEaster27's photos above. I had a nice chat with him mid-day when we returned to the lodge for lunch. He claimed there were around 7,000 people at the mountain on Saturday.


Looked like this guy?


----------



## swebaron

It might be a miserable rainy day today... but a few days ago it was pretty sweet at Gore. Here's a vid (I didn't put it together), but I was at event. Thought some people might appreciate it ... 



 These tele events open to public too.


----------



## DanS

Not sure if this is the right spot for this, but here goes.

Has anyone seen this plan about a new lodge at the ski bowl?

https://www.adirondackexplorer.org/stories/north-creek-ski-bowl


----------



## Brownski

I think I might remember somebody mentioning that


----------



## Cork

DanS said:


> Not sure if this is the right spot for this, but here goes.
> 
> Has anyone seen this plan about a new lodge at the ski bowl?
> 
> https://www.adirondackexplorer.org/stories/north-creek-ski-bowl


Dumbest idea ever, and that's really saying something when talking about orda.


----------



## Dmoss

Cork said:


> Dumbest idea ever, and that's really saying something when talking about orda.


I think the hope is to attract more warm weather tourism to the ski bowl as well as get the Ski Bowl Village off the ground? Personally I think that lodge is putting the cart before the horse a little, it's still way too difficult to get from the Ski Bowl back to the main base and what about parking at the Ski Bowl?


----------



## hookshot949

Thinking of heading up to Gore this weekend! Looks like snow on Saturday will make the weekend skiing great but does anyone think Friday will have decent conditions?


----------



## Harvey

Friday will probably be similar to Thursday, maybe you could monitor conditions for Thursday and make the call?


----------



## TomCat

Stayed on the lower mountain today. Conditions were not terrible but not so good either. Given what Mother Nature threw at the mountain that’s probably pretty good. Things did soften up below the top of the sunway chair. Given past recoveries from such events I would think things will improve each day this week. 

Tom


----------



## Alfredeneumann

TomCat said:


> Stayed on the lower mountain today. Conditions were not terrible but not so good either. Given what Mother Nature threw at the mountain that’s probably pretty good. Things did soften up below the top of the sunway chair. Given past recoveries from such events I would think things will improve each day this week.
> 
> Tom


I broke my PR for fewest runs in a day at Gore today (and we skied almost everything that was open!), previously held by a first day of the season that consisted of 8 laps of Showcase on tele skis. It was worse than I expected, but not the mountain’s fault, they did what they could with what nature gave them. A wise decision not to try to groom/open any diamonds until tonight when completely frozen and dried out. Pray for that 5 inches on Saturday.


----------



## Moe

Dmoss said:


> I think the hope is to attract more warm weather tourism to the ski bowl as well as get the Ski Bowl Village off the ground? Personally I think that lodge is putting the cart before the horse a little, it's still way too difficult to get from the Ski Bowl back to the main base and what about parking at the Ski Bowl?


I've agreed with NYS pumping money into all of the winter sports sites - not just the ski areas - but this is too much. Nobody is going to North Creek in July and August to pay $65 each to ride an alpine slide.


----------



## tirolski

Moe said:


> I've agreed with NYS pumping money into all of the winter sports sites - not just the ski areas - but this is too much. Nobody is going to North Creek in July and August to pay $65 each to ride an alpine slide.


Yup, but the 9-holer par 3 course will be busy if the black flies ain’t biting bad.


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

Moe said:


> I've agreed with NYS pumping money into all of the winter sports sites - not just the ski areas - but this is too much. Nobody is going to North Creek in July and August to pay $65 each to ride an alpine slide.


It's a *ZIP COASTER*, bro.


----------



## tirolski

Yukon Cornelius said:


> It's a *ZIP COASTER*, bro.


Yup, and she'll go around in circles too, allegedly.


----------



## Ripitz

Yukon Cornelius said:


> It's a *ZIP COASTER*, bro.


I can’t wait to never ride it.


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

Ripitz said:


> I can’t wait to never ride it.


You, me and it's entire target audience that will get off exit 20 and go to the Great Escape instead. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## TomCat

This morning the website and then the paper trail report in the lodge indicated no new terrain opening up. Both said wednesdays report. 
To our surprise the north chair was running and many more trails were open. Better yet, conditions were vastly improved over yesterday. The few diamonds I tried were in pretty good shape and the blues were excellent. It was a good day. 

Once again thank you to the groomers. It was remarkable. Maybe after the season one of the groomers can teach the communications staff. 

Tom


----------



## Alfredeneumann

TomCat said:


> This morning the website and then the paper trail report in the lodge indicated no new terrain opening up. Both said wednesdays report.
> To our surprise the north chair was running and many more trails were open. Better yet, conditions were vastly improved over yesterday. The few diamonds I tried were in pretty good shape and the blues were excellent. It was a good day.
> 
> Once again thank you to the groomers. It was remarkable. Maybe after the season one of the groomers can teach the communications staff.
> 
> Tom


So apparently there is a complete disconnect, positively or negatively, between the posted report and reality. Makes it easy to plan your day, not to mention the next day.
I’ve frequently seen customers, some obviously new to Gore, ask questions of customer service staff, who are heroically sympathetic but totally uninformed of what is happening on the mountain. It’s not their fault, and not the way to foment a positive experience and cultivate repeat business. Management seems to feel that communications is a dirty word.


----------



## Dmoss

Ripitz said:


> I can’t wait to never ride it.


Maybe it will be included with Ski3


----------



## Cork

We refer to the Daily Conditions report as the Daily Lies. Many times we lose, and then there are sometimes like today, when we win 
The interesting thing about the report was that there were no expert trails open or groomed, but yet the opening paragraph stated "there are many options for experts up top" and that "100% of open trails are groomed". \

Can't make that shit up ⛷️


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> We refer to the Daily Conditions report as the Daily Lies. Many times we lose, and then there are sometimes like today, when we win
> The interesting thing about the report was that there were no expert trails open or groomed, but yet the opening paragraph stated "there are many options for experts up top" and that "100% of open trails are groomed". \
> 
> Can't make that shit up ⛷️


Yup, and the new 2 new web cams are down. 
Most trail cams that are much more reliable.


----------



## Moe

Dmoss said:


> Maybe it will be included with Ski3


I was thinking - WTF is a Zip Coaster? I googled it. There is one in Costa Rica. I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Moe said:


> I was thinking - WTF is a Zip Coaster? I googled it. There is one in Costa Rica. I'm sure it will be great.






Also one in India. 




Watch out for the poisonous snakes and rabid monkeys.


----------



## SudsNBumps

tirolski said:


> Yup, and the new 2 new web cams are down.
> Most trail cams that are much more reliable.


There was a heck of a lot of wind and rain Sunday and Monday. How detailed can they get? Summit Cam is back up and the Bear cam has been out all winter. Yesterday was skiable. Lies, Hawkeye, Open Pit, Topridge, Hullabaloo and Darby were all groomed and skiable. Groomers did a great job. We also noted quite a bit of stockpiled snow. Best of all, Mother Nature looks like she is going to try and extend our season this weekend. It's Gore...Cork says it best...You won't know if you don't go.


----------



## TomCat

Great weather and great conditions today. Spring skiing on trails in the sun and mid winter conditions on those facing north. 

Tom


----------



## Cork

SudsNBumps said:


> There was a heck of a lot of wind and rain Sunday and Monday. How detailed can they get? Summit Cam is back up and the Bear cam has been out all winter. Yesterday was skiable. Lies, Hawkeye, Open Pit, Topridge, Hullabaloo and Darby were all groomed and skiable. Groomers did a great job. We also noted quite a bit of stockpiled snow. Best of all, Mother Nature looks like she is going to try and extend our season this weekend. It's Gore...Cork says it best...You won't know if you don't go.


Correct Suds, and today was awesome! The sun provided the correct baking temp for many additional treats today and you wouldn't know if you didn't go...  ⛷️ 

And PS: the storm is going to miss gore this weekend, so you all should go to Vermont🤒


----------



## lukoson

Cork said:


> Correct Suds, and today was awesome! The sun provided the correct baking temp for many additional treats today and you wouldn't know if you didn't go...  ⛷️
> 
> And PS: the storm is going to miss gore this weekend, so you all should go to Vermont🤒


too late, already booked a room in Warrensburg. 😜 Bring the storm!


----------



## DomB

8-14 inches that won't fall on Gore, eh?


----------



## DomB

BTW this is the first storm of the season (minus the 8 inch December storm) that I will miss this season. Our rental is done, and my son is thinking of joining boyscouts so we are going on a trip this weekend and I am cooking for a bunch of boys. Have fun all.


----------



## tirolski

SudsNBumps said:


> Summit Cam is back up and the Bear cam has been out all winter.


SNB all three are online now.
How bout that? 👍


----------



## OldTimer88

Heading up Monday morning - hope conditions hold. Especially with the storm missing Gore completely and heading way East into VT and NH.


----------



## tirolski

Powder pass got it’s name for some reason.


----------



## Capdistski

Awesome day - still snowing hard as we pull out of parking lot. I thought MLK Monday was the best powder day I had had at Gore but I think today beat it. Sagamore and Echo at end of day were runs of the day although Top Ridge earlier was also great. Everything about today was great. Might do a couple hours tomorrow before driving south - how could I not?


----------



## tirolski

9:04 and all is ... snowy.


----------



## SudsNBumps

I had a really nice weekend of skiing and avoided the crowds. Today the cars were parked further down the road than I've seen all year. Did anyone experience getting blocked in, in the parking lot? Two days in a row the cars to the side of us were blocked in by a line of cars parked across their backs. Yesterday we helped folks that got blocked in get out and the offending car's owner was probably not happy when they got back. I am usually there early but do they still have parking attendants? I am very careful where I park but if I got blocked in I would be pissed.


----------



## Dmoss

Incredible weekend. Sat was tons of fun with all the snow and Sunday I got out early with just my 9yr old daughter, got a few runs of fresh corduroy up on cloud and then headed over to Burnt. She loved the skiing the fresh corduroy. Boreas glade was open with tons of fresh powder stashes. A few more runs on Sagamore, lunch at the NYSEF hut and then off to Tahawus glades and a few runs by the North Quad before heading home. I was surprised at the crowd on the North Quad when we got there. I heard the gondy was down for a period. We lucked out and hit everything perfectly and avoided crowds pretty much the entire day. It could not have been a more perfect day!


----------



## poindexter

Parking was crazy on Sunday. The cars in E were so tight along the entrance lane that the bus couldn't get through. I saw cars in D having a hard time trying to get out due to the double row down the center of the aisle.

Great skiing this weekend. Sagamore was fantastic on both Saturday and Sunday. I hope the snow holds on for a few more weeks.


----------



## SudsNBumps

Today was another great day in paradise. My favorite was Lies, followed closely by Chati and Topridge. Cold early but everything softened as the day went on. Saw ski patrol on Rumor but it never opened. However,,,I parked in the same spot the last three days and they put cars behind the cars parked next to me each day. I stayed late today and saw some of the vehicle owners untie ropes so they could pull forward. I can't imagine parking attendants are parking them that way. Then again I haven't seen any. We met one of the offenders and he said he followed someone that looked like they knew what they were doing and parked behind them. Pretty good crowd for a Monday. Doesn't it start to thin out this time of year?


----------



## freeheeln

poindexter said:


> Parking was crazy on Sunday. The cars in E were so tight along the entrance lane that the bus couldn't get through. I saw cars in D having a hard time trying to get out due to the double row down the center of the aisle.
> 
> Great skiing this weekend. Sagamore was fantastic on both Saturday and Sunday. I hope the snow holds on for a few more weeks.


Some jerk parked so close to me I couldn't even open my door far enough to put my boot bag in my truck. He was even still in his fancy suv, waved and smiled to me.


----------



## tirolski

3:20 pm. It’s snowing.


----------



## skisalot

Still snowing 10:44pm


----------



## tirolski

Looks nice this morning up there.


----------



## Gore-d

SudsNBumps said:


> I had a really nice weekend of skiing and avoided the crowds. Today the cars were parked further down the road than I've seen all year. Did anyone experience getting blocked in, in the parking lot? Two days in a row the cars to the side of us were blocked in by a line of cars parked across their backs. Yesterday we helped folks that got blocked in get out and the offending car's owner was probably not happy when they got back. I am usually there early but do they still have parking attendants? I am very careful where I park but if I got blocked in I would be pissed.


The offending cars might be “innocent” if they were directed to park such, by a lot attendant.
About a week ago on Sunday as I circled the main lot, a uniformed parking attendant very carefully directed me to park 90° to the single row of cars that was already in place in the back row of the first lot. Altho it was an efficient use of that available space, it did give me the creeps to park my door next to a looming SUV bumper. Didn’t park anyone in, by so doing, however.


----------



## tirolski

skisalot said:


> Still snowing 10:44pm


Snow report says they got 4” of new snow in the last 24hours.
Says powder pass is open.


----------



## tirolski

Bumps...


----------



## SudsNBumps

OMG! What a day! Powder in the morning and then a Rumor and Lies Beach Party. I expected the beach party but not the powder. Ok after about 10am it was more like fat guy powder...but I love that. Great skiing the trails that I don't normally ski on busy days. My pick of the day was Lies but I skied Rumor more because of the skate.


----------



## Brownski

That looks great


----------



## Alfredeneumann

tirolski said:


> Snow report says they got 4” of new snow in the last 24hours.
> Says powder pass is open.


They did. It was.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Ski Gore plans rail zip line ride, new lodge


The unique “rail zipline" appears to be a combination of a downhill chairlift and zip...




www.timesunion.com




The beginning of the end?


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

Alfredeneumann said:


> Ski Gore plans rail zip line ride, new lodge
> 
> 
> The unique “rail zipline" appears to be a combination of a downhill chairlift and zip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesunion.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beginning of the end?


I'm looking forward to them widening trails and then blowing snow on only half the width rather than their standard three quarters of the way across.


----------



## Harvey

I think it should require a change to the NY State Constitution to widen trails. 🤠


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Yukon Cornelius said:


> I'm looking forward to them widening trails and then blowing snow on only half the width rather than their standard three quarters of the way across.


Instead of widening more trails, they should reforest the many acres of ”trail” that they don’t blow snow on now.


----------



## TomCat

Alfredeneumann said:


> Instead of widening more trails, they should reforest the many acres of ”trail” that they don’t blow snow on now.


Does the state constitution allow that?

tom


----------



## Frk

Great spring skiing on topridge, Hawkeye, chatimac, and rumor. Lies headwall is mostly rock making almost unskiable. Things are rapidly changing. Uncus now closed.


----------



## Cork

Frk said:


> Lies headwall is mostly rock making almost unskiable.


Lol. Rocks poking in a few places, yes, unskiable, only for the needles ✔️
Great day on the hill today, it's full on Spring, so get it while you can.


----------



## Green light

Skiers right on lies headwall was wonderful


----------



## greymoose

Parked at 8am, around 32 degrees, but already saw two in shorts getting ready for the day. It was 60+ by 11am. What a beautiful day at Gore. And what a joy hear the kids coming down Rumor laughing and hollering as they made it down. My faves of the day were on the Dark Side. I hope this isn't my last ski day of the season, but if it was, not a bad way to end it.


----------



## lukoson

Anyone make it today? Cams made it look terrible but still thinking of going tomorrow.


----------



## TomCat

Visibility was a challenge today (Saturday), but snow conditions were pretty good. I was planning to go up top and the only reason I knew where to go was because I knew where I was supposed to go. So I decided to stay low. Tahawas was my favorite trail today, although since I didn't ski all over, I'm not sure that's too useful.

There was nobody there today, which I think was sad; indicating the end of the season, The hill didn't look great but the groomers have been amazing this year so I thing the next few days will probably be pretty good.

tom


----------



## tirolski

TomCat said:


> Visibility was a challenge today (Saturday), but snow conditions were pretty good. I was planning to go up top and the only reason I knew where to go was because I knew where I was supposed to go. So I decided to stay low. Tahawas was my favorite trail today, although since I didn't ski all over, I'm not sure that's too useful.
> 
> There was nobody there today, which I think was sad; indicating the end of the season, The hill didn't look great but the groomers have been amazing this year so I thing the next few days will probably be pretty good.
> 
> tom


Tahawas is always a treat.
Ya missed the pond skim at the top.


----------



## Kleetus

TomCat said:


> Visibility was a challenge today (Saturday), but snow conditions were pretty good. I was planning to go up top and the only reason I knew where to go was because I knew where I was supposed to go. So I decided to stay low. Tahawas was my favorite trail today, although since I didn't ski all over, I'm not sure that's too useful.
> 
> There was nobody there today, which I think was sad; indicating the end of the season, The hill didn't look great but the groomers have been amazing this year so I thing the next few days will probably be pretty good.
> 
> tom


Was going to go today but skiing bumps in 0 vis ain't fun. My back was also barking after my Steamboat trip last week (best tree skiing ever btw). 

Hoping to get a day to lap bumps on Rumor in the sun but not optomistic given the forecast it will last much longer. May have to spend my last days at K lapping Superstar..which if it comes to that I'll do it. Back or not. I'm hitting 30 days this season....I'm at 26...


----------



## Peter Minde

Harvey said:


> I think it should require a change to the NY State Constitution to widen trails. 🤠


It would be worth reviewing Article 14 of the NY state constitution. Gore and WF receive special consideration there, but what is noted is total trail mileage rather than trail width. Widening trails would probably come up in a change to Gore's unit master plan.


----------



## Harvey

Peter Minde said:


> It would be worth reviewing Article 14 of the NY state constitution. Gore and WF receive special consideration there, but what is noted is total trail mileage rather than trail width. Widening trails would probably come up in a change to Gore's unit master plan.


I thought I heard at one time it was acreage related and then switched to mileage? I also think the mileages 25,40 and 25 were raised at one point?


----------



## tirolski

Peter Minde said:


> It would be worth reviewing Article 14 of the NY state constitution. Gore and WF receive special consideration there, but what is noted is total trail mileage rather than trail width. Widening trails would probably come up in a change to Gore's unit master plan.


It did for WF @APA ’s March meeting.
It’s in the link put up in WF thread. 
They need some wider spaces for racing/practicing...
Scroll to ~4hr 6min for ORDA’s discussion of the new UMP amendment discussion.
Public comment period is now open.


----------



## lukoson

Glad I went. Everything up top was great. Usually I do Rumor 1 or 2 times a year just to do it but today did it 3x in a row. Topridge and Chatty were also great. Bottom of the mountain has some bare spots but is not awful. Should get another couple weeks if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Dmoss

lukoson said:


> Glad I went. Everything up top was great. Usually I do Rumor 1 or 2 times a year just to do it but today did it 3x in a row. Topridge and Chatty were also great. Bottom of the mountain has some bare spots but is not awful. Should get another couple weeks if the weather cooperates.


I'm regretting staying away this weekend. It looks like it was great. I am hoping to get some turns in over Easter break. I assume if they are open it will just be a handful of really slushy trails, but better than no skiing in April!!


----------



## Harvey

lukoson said:


> Glad I went. Everything up top was great. Usually I do Rumor 1 or 2 times a year just to do it but today did it 3x in a row. Topridge and Chatty were also great. Bottom of the mountain has some bare spots but is not awful. Should get another couple weeks if the weather cooperates.


Nice pics thanks!


----------



## tirolski

What’s up with the area between the Gondi and Topridge unloading areas?
There’s an alert ya have to go around the block to access SBQ.
_"There is NO direct access to Straight Brook Quad via the Northwoods Gondola today. Access the summit using the Upper & Lower Wood In trails_."
Topridge, Pine Knot and Tannery are all listed as open and groomed.

Update: Looks like they removed the green alert quoted above. 👍


----------



## tirolski

Mount Gondi is like a dang snow bank,


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Peter Minde said:


> It would be worth reviewing Article 14 of the NY state constitution. Gore and WF receive special consideration there, but what is noted is total trail mileage rather than trail width. Widening trails would probably come up in a change to Gore's unit master plan.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Like the area formerly known as Dark Side Glade?


----------



## TomCat

Great conditions today. The morning was like mid winter. Very light crowds. 

tom


----------



## TomCat

Great conditions again today. 

This is likely my last ski day so it's time for a final shout out to all the employees that made this such a great season. Groomers, Lifties, Snowmakers, Lodge workers any anyone else I missed. Thank you and have a good summer.

tom


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Another Gore miracle! Apparently enough snow fell overnight on Rumor and Lies, closed all week, so that the ropes can be dropped tomorrow morning!


----------



## Cork

Alfredeneumann said:


> Another Gore miracle! Apparently enough snow fell overnight on Rumor and Lies, closed all week, so that the ropes can be dropped tomorrow morning!


Great skiing today, and they were both open today, and were open other times this week as well. With cold overnight temps in the Spring, whether a non-groomed trail opens is completely dependent upon the daytime temps and sun angle. 🤷‍♂️  ⛷️


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Cork said:


> Great skiing today, and they were both open today, and were open other times this week as well. With cold overnight temps in the Spring, whether a non-groomed trail opens is completely dependent upon the daytime temps and sun angle. 🤷‍♂️  ⛷️


I skied Tuesday and Wednesday, they were closed both days, nothing above Sunway chair was open yesterday, and the report today said they were not open. We asked a patroller on Wednesday, he said they were done for the year.
Bizarre trail openings and closings all week. Chatty closed Tuesday morning, rope dropped around noon, we went in and the bumps were still crispy. Closed Wednesday, which was warmer. Sleeping Bear closed Tuesday, open Wednesday but shouldn’t have been, had a broad stripe of mud down the middle. Topridge looked great from the chair Tuesday afternoon but was closed, rope dropped early on Wednesday and it was the Goldilocks run, not too hard, not too soft, just right.


----------



## Cork

Yeah that's Spring, and just as an FYI the daily report is what we call the daily lies, so never believe it.
I'm not sure who you talked to re: the patroller, but there are many volunteer patrollers on the hill this time of year who are trying to get their required number of days in to keep their season passes, and who are totally and completely clueless as to the day to day operations, but thankful that they are here. Think positive, and think of the all of the employees who work hard to provide us skiing every day.
Back in the day I would have said, if the ropes up you know it's good, but I am reformed😈🤠 😂  ⛷️


----------



## tirolski

Gore named their 2 steepest trails The Rumor and Lies for some dang reason.🤔


----------



## Cork

yeah for people like you that never ski them


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> yeah for people like you that never ski them


Yup, Soft spring slow snow or a couple feet of snow, now maybe.
Might have skied one of them when they had the red gondola in '93 after the blizzard.
Could be a lie and/or rumor.


----------



## Cork

tirolski said:


> Yup, Soft spring slow snow or a couple feet of snow, now maybe.
> Might have skied one of them when they had the red gondola in '93 after the blizzard.
> Could be a lie and/or rumor.


Neither trail was even there yet for the March 93 Blizzard. But that was an awesome day!!


----------



## NYSkiBlog

The March 1993 Storm of the Century


There has never been a winter storm to match the effects of this system.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Cork

NYSkiBlog said:


> The March 1993 Storm of the Century
> 
> 
> There has never been a winter storm to match the effects of this system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com


Ahhh the good ole days! ❄️ ❄️


----------



## tirolski

We went up after the storm and it was sunny & warm.
Broke a boot buckle in the bumps. Duct tape and a screw fixed it.
Still can picture women skiing well in bikini tops up top.
We discussed that trip again this week while riding up the chair.
Good ole days indeed.


----------



## tirolski

Conditions look good.
The orange animal may be looking for a snack.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Conditions look good.
> The orange animal may be looking for a snack.
> View attachment 14308





tirolski said:


> Conditions look good.
> The orange animal may be looking for a snack.
> View attachment 14308


What ?? What ?? No Electric Neon ??? Whaaaat ,it's spring


----------



## Dmoss

Another great weekend, Saturday softened up nicely and was great spring skiing top to bottom. Rumor was great once it opened later in the day. First run had plenty of snow, it got skied off fairly quickly and did not open Sunday.

Today was colder and firmer, on and off snow all day. Spent most of the day skiing off the Gondola. Slopes were empty. Bare spots on showcase and lower parts of Twister make me think they may not be open much longer. Still plenty of cover on Topridge and Hawkeye. Hopefully we have a couple more weeks left.


----------



## Cork

Pretty good day on the hill today, as the groomers performed some magic with the 2-3 inches of fresh! All of the groomed trails skied very well, and some exploration showed that things were in skiable shape.
Fucking cold today!🥶 ⛷️


----------



## Harvey

Cork said:


> 2-3 inches of fresh


Thank you


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> We went up after the storm and it was sunny & warm.
> Broke a boot buckle in the bumps. Duct tape and a screw fixed it.
> Still can picture women skiing well in bikini tops up top.
> We discussed that trip again this week while riding up the chair.
> Good ole days indeed.


Talked with my friend who helped fix my boot that day.
It was in the Upper Darby soft bumps ❄️⛷️, allegedly.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Yesterday, in spite of mid January cold and wind, was amazingly good. I made a bad first choice and we skied Twister, which for some reason had been neglected by the groomers since the freeze up Sunday night - rock hard frozen corduroy and windblown dust. We were considering heading out for late breakfast. Fortunately, on everything else that was open, the few inches of new was well tilled into the surface and though firm and fast, skied great. Hats off to the groomers.


----------



## Harvey

Bumps update? Rumor, Lies?... anything on lower? Topridge? or....


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Harvey said:


> Bumps update? Rumor, Lies?... anything on lower? Topridge? or....


Tuesday’s bump count was…Bupkes. Except for a few on skier’s left on upper Hawkeye, which were not recommended unless you like your bumps extra crispy.


----------



## Flatlander420

Will they be able to host the straight Brook contest this Saturday?


----------



## SudsNBumps

Probably, but the best bumps are on Chati! Lies, currently best of the open trails. If we had more skiers on Top Ridge, this would be the best bump run, but today...no bumps. Rumor has bumps, but they are not of contest quality. Sking today was really good...both in the sunshine of the morning and the rain of the afternoon.


----------



## Kleetus

SudsNBumps said:


> Probably, but the best bumps are on Chati! Lies, currently best of the open trails. If we had more skiers on Top Ridge, this would be the best bump run, but today...no bumps. Rumor has bumps, but they are not of contest quality. Sking today was really good...both in the sunshine of the morning and the rain of the afternoon.


The big question. Will those bumps that do exist soften Saturday?


----------



## Harvey

Forecast for sat got colder today high of 35 at the summit (3400')...





warmer at the base (1500')...





If it is mostly sunny I like my chances.


----------



## Kleetus

Harvey said:


> Forecast for sat got colder today high of 35 at the summit (3400')...
> 
> View attachment 14421
> 
> warmer at the base (1500')...
> 
> View attachment 14422
> 
> If it is mostly sunny I like my chances.


I'm thinking that way too. May decide tomorrow AM when I wake up and look at the forecast. Either Gore or Belle if it looks like stuff won't soften


----------



## Flatlander420

I'm heading up to the Face if Gore looks like too much trouble. They're supposed to get 2 inches Friday night


----------



## Harvey

All graupel so far, maybe a half an inch at 1900. Could be good.


----------



## OldTimer88

Hominy is fun for like 5-7 runs, then I feel like checking out bc I'm really working. It just feels sketchy to me at times especially when a headwall is skied off. Makes a run sort of a chore. I still hope to get one more day in after reading these posts.


----------



## Harvey

23 degrees full sun.


----------



## JTG

You skiing there today???


----------



## Milo Maltbie

I just spoke to Howie. He told me they’re gonna try to stay open until May this year.

mm


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Milo Maltbie said:


> I just spoke to Howie. He told me they’re gonna try to stay open until May this year.
> 
> mm


You’re a day late with the April Fools prank.


----------



## Harvey

FKNA Day


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> View attachment 14441


That’s a great shot. Classic.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Alfredeneumann said:


> You’re a day late with the April Fools prank.


That's close to what I told Howie.
He had a lot of interesting other stuff too. 
This year is up 27%, and they sold 2700 more season passes than last year. It seemed a lot quieter this year to me, but I don't ski may weekends.
He also said that the Ski Bowl interconnection was open more than 60 days this year. That's about 9 weeks, and it was closed a lot of weekdays, so maybe he should check the records about that. 
The new trail will start near the Barkeater entance, and run "next to" it until the power line. Barkeater will end at the power line.
They are adding power supplies for portable snowmakers to Pipeline from the North chair to the pump house. That surprised me. They are also adding snowmaking at the interconnection so that should be open more often next year.

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Firm and fast today untll the sun hit it. Lies and Rumor were bumped up and slushy by 1 pm. Topridge was the pick of the day.

mm


----------



## Kleetus

Harvey said:


> View attachment 14441
> FKNA Day
> 
> View attachment 14442


It sure was! My back is completely destroyed but the 12 Rumor, 4 Chati, 2 Lies, and 2 Topridge laps were worth it. Spring days don't get much better!


----------



## Kleetus

Suds, I think I rode the lift up with you this afternoon. I was the one who was complaining about my back being shot yet went and kept on skiing Rumor...


----------



## Harvey

Kleetus said:


> Suds, I think I rode the lift up with you this afternoon.



Based on your count of 12 Rumors laps, that is HIGHLY LIKELY you saw @SudsNBumps.

I'm pretty sure I saw @Dmoss and his two girls having a beer at days end. 🍻
Teasing, so cute!


----------



## Country Gun

What a perfect Spring skiing day was yesterday. This was only our 6th day at Gore this year, but we chose a perfect day to be here. Hawkeye at first, everything else as the sun did its job. Burgers and a beer on the deck, smiles and singing all the way back to NEPA.


----------



## Cork

Milo Maltbie said:


> He also said that the Ski Bowl interconnection was open more than 60 days this year. That's about 9 weeks, and it was closed a lot of weekdays, so maybe he should check the records about that.
> 
> 
> mm


WOWWEE that is some serious BS HOWIE!...🤓 Sounds like he has been drinking the kool aid and dreaming of a lodge that they can name after him like MP  😂
The pipeline "may" have been "open" for 60 days but no to the ski bowl only from LIFT 2 to LIft 11 (North to BR), so it's a moot point, and one of which that orda does not want to acknowledge because they are hell bent on their mission statement of ORDA- We specialize in over promising and under delivering" ala the abomination now to be know as LaGuardia at The Bowl...


----------



## Harvey

60 days from the first day it opened until the last day it opened?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Harvey said:


> 60 days from the first day it opened until the last day it opened?


That seems about right to me. I only got to Ski Bowl once this year, but maybe the crossover was open when Barkeater was unskiable.
Howie said the crossover will be open more often next year because more snowmaking around it. Also you will be able to reach the crossover by the new trail. 

mm


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## Alfredeneumann

I’ve probably gotten a (deserved) reputation here as a nattering nabob of negativism (google it) so I’m going to give my thoughts on what I think Gore management *should* do with the ski area they have. This is as much to trigger further discussion as to share my thoughts. So here goes with Alfred’s Manifesto, or What I Would Do If I Managed Gore Mountain.

Gore Mountain is unique. It began where it did because of a train to North Creek and a road from there up a mountain to a mine. It probably isn’t where you would put a ski area if you were starting with a blank canvas, but it’s what we’ve got. New York State steps in in the 60s and builds a ski area on a different mountain, totally separate from the North Creek Ski Bowl, completely surrounding and not using Bear Mountain, in the middle of the area, for over 30 years. Then a rapid and seemingly hodgepodge series of developments gives us what we have now, a ski area with historic beginnings, spread out over four peaks, with long interconnecting trails and a unique assortment of terrain. Probably its most unique feature is the quantity and variety of glades, from steep, tight ones high in conifer forest to long, gradual runs in open hardwoods. Many old trails are narrow, through beautiful forest, with turns, changes of pitch and fall line that enhance that “old Gore” experience. Not to mention the views of the surrounding Adirondacks.

What Gore Mountain must do is embrace its history, uniqueness and variety and not aspire to the Vail/Killington delusions of grandeur. To do that –

Reverse the trend begun in the 90s of cutting or widening trails to soccer pitch dimensions. Many of these trails now have snowmaking on 50% or less of their unnecessary widths. Begin a reforestation program on half the width of Upper Twister, Upper Echo, Upper Sagamore, Upper Topridge, Upper Uncas and Tannery. It will reduce the need for making snow on those areas and grooming them, saving water, energy and personnel costs.

Be very reluctant to make changes in the historic and unique areas of the mountain, particularly the High Peaks, North Side and Straight Brook areas. Restrict development to increase skier capacity to the Ski Bowl, Burnt Ridge, the lower mountain and the trails from Bear Mountain that feed into it.

Before making changes, STOP. THINK. Once that big new lift is installed, once that new trail is cut, once that glade is changed into a trail, once that old natural snow trail is widened, straightened, covered with manmade snow and groomed, it’s never going back. Solicit input and feedback, not by just posting a plan online and declaring a comment period open. Create a user group of all types of Gore customers – skiers of all abilities, longtimers and those new to Gore, locals, weekenders, daytrippers. Then ask them what they think of your plans, listen to what they say, and ask them for their ideas. You will be surprised at their passion for this unique ski area.

Keep Gore Weird.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

NYSkiBlog said:


> View attachment 14441


What is that? Did you sneak a photo of Bone's desk? Are you James Bond?

mm


----------



## tirolski

Was thinking of heading up.
What’s the rational for shutting down North and Burnt Ridge lifts now?
_Mountain Update For Sunday 4/3/22_​_With a little snow in the morning, it’s a perfect day to get outside and enjoy the fresh Adirondack air. Explore further on the North Side and Burnt Ridge Mountain while getting more laps on Tahawus, Sagamore, and Echo, it’s the last chance to enjoy these two lifts for this season._


----------



## Harvey

No one is skiing? Yesterday was Saturday, and there was never a line at the gondola, all day.


----------



## Gore-d

tirolski said:


> Was thinking of heading up.
> What’s the rational for shutting down North and Burnt Ridge lifts now?
> _Mountain Update For Sunday 4/3/22_​_With a little snow in the morning, it’s a perfect day to get outside and enjoy the fresh Adirondack air. Explore further on the North Side and Burnt Ridge Mountain while getting more laps on Tahawus, Sagamore, and Echo, it’s the last chance to enjoy these two lifts for this season._


I’ll take a wild guess that it is “labor costs“. It’s a pity, but understandable, that they’re shutting Burnt, because it is under-attended, given the traverse required to get there. I skied there both this Saturday and Sunday, and not only was there never a lift line, but I seldom saw even half the chairs occupied.
Pity, because Sag & Echo were lovely!
Shutting North Quad seems odd because those shaded trails face north-ish and could hold snow. That said, Sleeping Bear was closed because of open patches.
There is tons of snow in certain places at Gore, such as the mountains on Wild Air, and Topridge has impressive depth of artificial snowpack. Their challenge will be to keep snow on the windswept plains in front of Saddle Lodge, but they’ve built a sizable reservoir on Fairview.


----------



## Harvey

I didn't really look carefully but Pine Knot seemed like it might not make next weekend. 

How's Wood In looking? I didn't ski it.


----------



## tirolski

Gore-d said:


> I’ll take a wild guess that it is “labor costs“. It’s a pity, but understandable, that they’re shutting Burnt, because it is under-attended, given the traverse required to get there. I skied there both this Saturday and Sunday, and not only was there never a lift line, but I seldom saw even half the chairs occupied.
> Pity, because Sag & Echo were lovely!
> Shutting North Quad seems odd because those shaded trails face north-ish and could hold snow. That said, Sleeping Bear was closed because of open patches.
> There is tons of snow in certain places at Gore, such as the mountains on Wild Air, and Topridge has impressive depth of artificial snowpack. Their challenge will be to keep snow on the windswept plains in front of Saddle Lodge, but they’ve built a sizable reservoir on Fairview.


Why not just give some folks the day off when the weather’s bad and nobody show’s up,
and then have them show up when it’s good ski weather and there’s good snow?


----------



## Alfredeneumann

tirolski said:


> Why not just give some folks the day off when the weather’s bad and nobody show’s up,
> and then have them show up when it’s good ski weather and there’s good snow?


I live near, occasionally ski at and frequently bitch about (I know, you’re shocked) Jiminy Peak, AKA Little Killington, AKA Mount Fairbanks. But one thing Jiminy will do which Gore never does, is close the mountain for a day when the weather is horrendous. They have even done it on a Saturday. The stated purpose, which is true, is to save the snow, but it also saves a lot of personnel costs because no one is skiing in the pouring rain anyway.


----------



## SudsNBumps

nattering nabob of negativism = many regulars that I know
Keep Gore Weird! Amen brother that's why it is so special. I commented today that we have more complainers that keep coming back. I skied this weekend and being I have to start a new job tomorrow...I am a weekend skier again. This weekend was awesome. Yesterday was better than today because of the sun. Both days Sagamore and Topridge delivered. Unfortunately the summit didn't warm enough today but that was ok. It was sad to say goodbye to Sagamore. Echo, we're not done with you yet...wink wink. Thank you to all who made this season special and groomers, do your magic, we love you. Gore is Gore and little by little we continue to improve, whether you feel that way or not. que signature...
P.S. I skied on Thursday and had a blast. Thanks for staying open in the pouring rain


----------



## skisalot

I live nearby and ski Gore alot and pretty much agree with most of what everyone is saying here. The mountain has kept the fantasy of winter alive while people in the real world have moved on to spring. Wood In was fine at noon on Sunday and there's even some snow nearby on The Loop if a patch was required. The mountain, particularly Topridge, Hawkeye/Open Pit, and Hulla/Lower Darby/Santanoni/etc. are skiing well and skied like mid January most of this past week. Thanks to everyone at Gore for the great work and welcoming attitude!


----------



## Cork

SudsNBumps said:


> nattering nabob of negativism = many regulars that I know


LOL suds, but the taste of ass after kissing it is not on my menu 
Good luck with the new job 🍷🥃🍸, ski you next Saturday ⛷️


----------



## tirolski

_We are planning to be open daily through Monday, April 11, closed Tuesday the 12-Thursday the 14, and reopening Friday, April 15 through Sunday, April 17 for Easter Weekend and our popular sunrise service and Easter brunch._

All trails that are open today have the groomer symbol next to it except for Twister. 
Might try for tomorrow.


----------



## Dmoss

Harvey said:


> Based on your count of 12 Rumors laps, that is HIGHLY LIKELY you saw @SudsNBumps.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I saw @Dmoss and his two girls having a beer at days end. 🍻
> Teasing, so cute!


My orange jacket always gives me away! The ambassadors always think I am with them 

Sat was am amazing end to the season. I agree Topridge was the trail of the day. Echo was very enjoyable too, even after lunch when everything got really soft and heavy. We had a great season, already looking forward to next year!


----------



## Dmoss

tirolski said:


> _We are planning to be open daily through Monday, April 11, closed Tuesday the 12-Thursday the 14, and reopening Friday, April 15 through Sunday, April 17 for Easter Weekend and our popular sunrise service and Easter brunch._
> 
> All trails that are open today have the groomer symbol next to it except for Twister.
> Might try for tomorrow.


oooh, maybe my season isn't over after all!!!


----------



## Cork

Today was amazing!! The groomers were sweet early on, and Rumor, Lies, and others softened with the sun. Get it while you can gang! Ski you tomorrow  ⛷️


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> Today was amazing!! The groomers were sweet early on, and Rumor, Lies, and others softened with the sun. Get it while you can gang! Ski you tomorrow  ⛷️


Attaboy 👍
Checked online it this morning and said both twern't open.
Ya gotta got to know ...or check the alerts.

_ALERT
Summit Update: Monday 4/4/22 Noon – The Rumor, Lies, and Chatiemac are open and we hope to open more as the day goes on and things soften..._

Might make a descent tomorrow, and:
_



_


----------



## Cork

tirolski said:


> Attaboy 👍
> Checked online it this morning and said both twern't open.
> Ya gotta got to know ...or check the alerts.
> 
> _ALERT
> Summit Update: Monday 4/4/22 Noon – The Rumor, Lies, and Chatiemac are open and we hope to open more as the day goes on and things soften..._
> 
> Might make a descent tomorrow, and:
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


See that's the difference between you and I. I go skiing, and you sit and look at the webcam.

And if the conditions are decent the joy of the descent will be high  ⛷️


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> See that's the difference between you and I. I go skiing, and you sit and look at the webcam.
> 
> And if the conditions are decent the joy of the descent will be high  ⛷️


Places round here are all closed now.
I just walked the dog for excitement.
Consider yerself lucky 🍀 and blessed ❄️ ⛷️.
My tail is wagging. Haven’t been up in a couple years for some dang reason.
Always had fun skiing @Gore.


----------



## Cork

tirolski said:


> Places round here are all closed now.
> I just walked the dog for excitement.
> Consider yerself lucky 🍀 and blessed ❄️ ⛷️.
> My tail is wagging. Haven’t been up in a couple years for some dang reason.
> Always had fun skiing @Gore.


Think positive young Jedi, and if you do come back, let me know so we can do some runs ⛷️


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> Think positive young Jedi, and if you do come back, let me know so we can do some runs ⛷️


Thanks Cork.
Got Gored time wise getting a ticket online but ended up getting an eticket.
3 of us are coming on up in the morning. Those boys ski a lot and ski faster than me but I keep up.
One’s older, one's younger and both are fun to ski with. They’re men in black.
I gotta grey coat and white helmet with some native birds on it. (grouse&woodcock)
Should be a good day to play.⛷️ We can always ask the lifties where yer at.


----------



## SudsNBumps

tirolski said:


> Thanks Cork.
> Got Gored time wise getting a ticket online but ended up getting an eticket.
> 3 of us are coming on up in the morning. Those boys ski a lot and ski faster than me.
> One’s older, one's younger and both are fun to ski with. They’re men in black.
> I gotta grey coat and white helmet with some native birds on it.
> Should be a good day to play.⛷️ We can always ask the lifties if they’ve seen ya.


watch the summit cam Cork and his posse can be there for quite a while


----------



## tirolski

SudsNBumps said:


> watch the summit cam Cork and his posse can be there for quite a while


Room with a view


----------



## Brownski

Post a TR Tirol


----------



## Harvey

It's different around here when Tiro skis huh.

Tiro click here and start typing.


----------



## Cork

In fitting fashion, today was stupendous! It started out bluebird early, and then became completely overcast just after 9. The lower mountain was creamy from about halfway down Foxlair. Topridge had a speedgroom and was a bit chunky next. Up top Hawkeye was just right, but the darkside was not user friendly as it wasn't quite warm enough to soften the yestergroom.
But as was the way of last Friday, the temps continued to rise slowly and the sun began to peek back out and all became well by Noon as Rumor, Lies, and others became absolutely delightful. Finshed the day with "a sound or series of sounds caused by the reflection of sound waves from a surface back to the listener", and then the Darksiders BBQ on the Deck!!  ⛷️


----------



## Green light

Twas a great day on the mountain today. Topridge and the seldom reviewed Fairview were my picks of the day. Sharing a burger and dog with the Darksiders was the frosting on the cake!


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> It's different around here when Tiro skis huh.
> 
> Tiro click here and start typing.


No pics so here goes:
After watching the amazing KU-NC NCAA hoop finale finishing around midnight and then getting up at 5AM, got on Gore’s snow at 1/4 to 10. 

Skied non stop till 2 or so except for the rides up.
Legs got toasted a couple times later on.
Asked the liftie at high peaks “Have ya seen Cork?” He said Cork's probably over to Darkside.
Darkside was where we mainly played. 
Cruised/slashed Cloud to the trails thru the pines back to the new lift many times.
Never left there till we went back to the bottom.

Lots of the whitest snow on Wild Air. 
She’s big, challenging and still has a lot of nice snow.
Twas fun to be back. 
I❤️ the views up top, seeing all the trees, all the other mountains and sking.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> Tiro click here and start typing.


Bullying ^^


----------



## tirolski

jamesdeluxe said:


> Bullying ^^


Nah. He’s just trying to get me to up my game.
Sometimes it’s hard to teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## Harvey

James is responsible for sensitivity training here at NYSB so I hold him responsible.

Still, I sincerely apologize Tiro if you were offended.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> James is responsible for sensitivity training here at NYSB so I hold him responsible.


LOL!
I think TJ would be good at that job as well


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> James is responsible for sensitivity training here at NYSB so I hold him responsible.
> 
> Still, I sincerely apologize Tiro if you were offended.
> 
> Thanks for the report.


Not offended.
Honored invite is how I saw it.
Lots of stories.
They wanted to take the Gondi first and 3rd time up.
Shoulda went down Topridge to get to Straight brook instead of the Pine Knot’s snirt.
Missed that one.
There was a ripping posse of telemarketers having fun on one of the runs we did “early” off the Straight Brook quad.
Saw lots of excellent skiers yesterday at Gore even though we got second row parking arriving after 9.
For some reason it reminded me of when I skied A-Basin a June 5th (except for the ~12K foot & no air thingy 🍺).


----------



## gorgonzola

tirolski said:


> Not offended.
> Honored invite is how I saw it.
> Lots of stories.
> They wanted to take the Gondi first and 3rd time up.
> Shoulda went down Topridge to get to Straight brook instead of the Pine Knot’s snirt.
> Missed that one.
> There was a ripping posse of telemarketers having fun on one of the runs we did “early” off the Straight Brook quad.
> Saw lots of excellent skiers yesterday at Gore even though we got second row parking arriving after 9.
> For some reason it reminded me of when I skied A-Basin a June 5th (except for the ~12K foot & no air thingy 🍺).


🍻


----------



## Harvey

tirolski said:


> Shoulda went down Topridge to get to Straight brook instead of the Pine Knot’s snirt.


?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Harvey said:


> ?


Makes perfect sense to me, but I've been getting lost at Gore for 50 years.

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Gore was surprisingly good today.
Soft everywhere. Lies and Rumor were open, Chatty was nicely bumped up, good cover still on Wild Air, Fairview, Wood In and the upper mountain. No rain and the sun even came out for a little while around noon. 
Looks like Twister is done, Lies and Pine Knot will be after the expected rain. 

mm


----------



## Harvey

Milo Maltbie said:


> Makes perfect sense to me, but I've been getting lost at Gore for 50 years.



That creek that goes right under the chair at the very bottom is Straight Brook.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> ?


Show’s ya what I know.
Asked a blue coat at the top of the Gondi the best way to get to Straight Brook chair.
He asked if we could ski intermediates. Yup.

Just had to cross a patch of snirt in one place where it was narrow.
That lean run turned us off to skiing the topridge trail.
Live and learn.
No harm, no foul.


----------



## Harvey

I get confused at Gore. Wait? Can I get there from here? It's a cool thing about Gore.

It will become clearer, sadly, when Burnt Ridge is built out.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I get confused at Gore. Wait? Can I get there from here? It's a cool thing about Gore.
> 
> It will become clearer, sadly, when Burnt Ridge is built out.


We had a “missing" skier late in the day.
He was usually the first one down.
He had made a wrong turning by not turning outta cloud.
We did another run on High Peaks looking for him, then back up and then headed all the way down to the base.
He was already there and I was toast. Neither of them ski with phones.
The many different facets @Gore should keep it good & weird (in a good way) for a long time as long as they keep making nice snow.


----------



## tirolski

Fans flocking to Gore Mountain for “Spring Skiing”


NORTH CREEK, N.Y. — Spring skiing is in full swing at Gore Mountain where a good-sized crowd turned out this past Saturday beneath crystal-clear skies that afforded panoramic views of snow-capped H…




www.saratogian.com




Yup


----------



## Flatlander420

I won a boot bag 😂


----------



## tirolski

Flatlander420 said:


> I won a boot bag 😂


Got me small and large posters & new trail map when we checked in at Northwoods Lodge office Tuesday.
Too much winning.  ❄️ 🌽


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Alfredeneumann said:


> ...Alfred’s Manifesto, or What I Would Do If I Managed Gore Mountain.
> 
> Reverse the trend begun in the 90s of cutting or widening trails to soccer pitch dimensions. Many of these trails now have snowmaking on 50% or less of their unnecessary widths.* Begin a reforestation program on half the width of Upper Twister, Upper Echo, Upper Sagamore, Upper Topridge, Upper Uncas and Tannery.* It will reduce the need for making snow on those areas and grooming them, saving water, energy and personnel costs.
> 
> Be very reluctant to make changes in the historic and unique areas of the mountain, particularly the High Peaks, North Side and Straight Brook areas. *Restrict development to increase skier capacity to the Ski Bowl, Burnt Ridge, the lower mountain and the trails from Bear Mountain that feed into it.*
> 
> Before making changes, STOP. THINK. Once that big new lift is installed, once that new trail is cut, once that glade is changed into a trail, once that old natural snow trail is widened, straightened, covered with manmade snow and groomed, it’s never going back. Solicit input and feedback, not by just posting a plan online and declaring a comment period open.* Create a user group of all types of Gore customers – skiers of all abilities, longtimers and those new to Gore, locals, weekenders, daytrippers. *Then ask them what they think of your plans, listen to what they say, and ask them for their ideas. You will be surprised at their passion for this unique ski area.


I think Alfred has some really good ideas. We're gonna have wide trails, brutal grooming and snowmaking because of the new normal weather, and racing on Echo is always gonna be a PITA, but there is still room for some reforestation at Gore. They should at least do enough to maintain a healthy tree population, something like what Mad River Glen does. Development at Gore follows the Unit Management Plan, but that allows them to widen lots of trails and to cut trails through all the major glades. If they build out the whole UMP we won't recognize the place. They may never have the budget to do any of that, but an advisory User Group could at least make ORDA aware of what they are giving up when they eliminate the unique aspects of Gore. And a user group may have made them to think twice about developing a mixed alpine/nordic area that may only be skiable half the season in a good year. (Who thinks cross country skiing will survive if it requires snowmaking?)

Also this:


> *Keep Gore Weird.*



mm


----------



## snoloco

Advisory user group = fancy way of saying old curmudgeons who want to keep the mountain the same way it was 30 years ago and never make any improvements.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

snoloco said:


> Advisory user group = fancy way of saying old curmudgeons *experienced and knowledgible* people who want to keep the mountain the same way it was 30 years ago and never make any improvements *are interested in sustainable development that preserves the unique qualities of the mountain.*


 FIFY

mm


----------



## Harvey

snoloco said:


> Advisory user group = fancy way of saying old curmudgeons who want to keep the mountain the same way it was 30 years ago and never make any improvements.



Would that be true if you were on it? 🤠 👴👶

Seriously man I'm putting you on!

It is certainly easier to cut trees than to grow them.

I was thinking you could remove all the snowmaking pipe and replace them with jonquil gardens that line the trails.  🌻🌻🌻


----------



## Harvey

Flatlander420 said:


> I won a boot bag 😂


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> Advisory user group = fancy way of saying old curmudgeons who want to keep the mountain the same way it was 30 years ago and never make any improvements.


Sounds like old sno’s back init.

When we skied the Dark Side Tuesday there weren’t many people there.
Only waited for a lift for a few folks once.
There’s some merging narrow trails especially towards the bottom.



Big crowds changing lanes in there could be accidents waiting to happen.
It’s nice when few folks are there.
It’s beautiful like Tahawas but with several merging on/off ramps.
Let some pines grow would help fixit.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

tirolski said:


> Sounds like old sno’s back init.
> 
> When we skied the Dark Side Tuesday there weren’t many people there.
> Only waited for a lift for a few folks once.
> There’s some merging narrow trails especially towards the bottom.
> View attachment 14569
> Big crowds changing lanes in there could be accidents waiting to happen.
> It’s nice when few folks are there.
> It’s beautiful like Tahawas but with several merging on/off ramps.
> Let some pines grow would help fixit.


Even on weekdays the Darkside occasionally have uncomfortable traffic. I'm sure it's often overcrowed on those trails on busy weekends. The solution in the UMP for all those intersections is to cut down all the trees around Wood Lot. Luckily, they don't have the budget to do that, but that gives you an idea of how ORDA thinks about Gore.

mm


----------



## x10003q

Milo Maltbie said:


> I think Alfred has some really good ideas. We're gonna have wide trails, brutal grooming and snowmaking because of the new normal weather, and racing on Echo is always gonna be a PITA, but there is still room for some reforestation at Gore. They should at least do enough to maintain a healthy tree population, something like what Mad River Glen does. Development at Gore follows the Unit Management Plan, but that allows them to widen lots of trails and to cut trails through all the major glades. If they build out the whole UMP we won't recognize the place. They may never have the budget to do any of that, but an advisory User Group could at least make ORDA aware of what they are giving up when they eliminate the unique aspects of Gore. And a user group may have made them to think twice about developing a mixed alpine/nordic area that may only be skiable half the season in a good year. (Who thinks cross country skiing will survive if it requires snowmaking?)
> 
> Also this:
> 
> 
> mm


I think you and Alfred should be in charge of the Gore Advisory User Group. After you shrink the trail width you could work on getting rid of all the high capacity chairs. Doubles and singles would be awesome to keeping the hoards off the trails just like MRG. Who wouldn't love to go back to the 19 minute ride on a double chair to get from the main base to the Saddle. Maybe you could find some of those wool ponchos to keep us warm on cold and windy days. Gore is too crowded now in its current configuration. Get people back in lift line corrals waiting for lifts, where they belong. After you get the trails all narrowed and the lifts fixed, you could work on reducing the snowmaking. Snowmaking cost money, widens trails, wastes water and wastes energy. Think how great it would be to ski natural snow only. 

I look forward to all these improvements at Gore.


----------



## Brownski

snoloco said:


> Advisory user group = fancy way of saying old curmudgeons who want to keep the mountain the same way it was 30 years ago and never make any improvements.


You say that like it’s a bad thing.


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> Even on weekdays the Darkside occasionally have uncomfortable traffic. I'm sure it's often overcrowed on those trails on busy weekends. The solution in the UMP for all those intersections is to cut down all the trees around Wood Lot. Luckily, they don't have the budget to do that, but that gives you an idea of how ORDA thinks about Gore.
> 
> mm


Can’t cut up top sometimes cause of the little birds nesting too.


----------



## x10003q

Brownski said:


> You say that like it’s a bad thing.


Roughly 30 years ago at Gore:
Straight Brook/High Peaks (previously called the Summit)/North chairs were doubles with 20 minute weekend waits.
Snowmaking was 90 percent but there was almost no water so it took forever to open trails.
Bear mountain was untouched so the only way down from the top was Cloud to the Saddle, Gore's Original Flat Spot
The red gondola was a 20-25 minute ride with up to a 20 minute weekend wait.
The top of Hullabaloo was about 25 feet wide and ledge with a spring. It was always side to side lake ice for the top 50 feet.
Base Lodge was insanely crowded and not yet expanded.
The ADK express was a high speed triple that never ran faster than 850ft/min. In classic Gore fashion - who installs a high speed triple rather than a high speed quad?
No pipe into the Hudson for water, no Rumor, no Lies, no Bear Mtn/Gondola/Top Ridge area, no Burnt Ridge, no Ski Bowl

Looking back in time with rose tinted glasses, we sometimes forget the bad stuff.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

x10003q said:


> Roughly 30 years ago at Gore:
> Straight Brook/High Peaks (previously called the Summit)/North chairs were doubles with 20 minute weekend waits.
> Snowmaking was 90 percent but there was almost no water so it took forever to open trails.
> Bear mountain was untouched so the only way down from the top was Cloud to the Saddle, Gore's Original Flat Spot
> The red gondola was a 20-25 minute ride with up to a 20 minute weekend wait.
> The top of Hullabaloo was about 25 feet wide and ledge with a spring. It was always side to side lake ice for the top 50 feet.
> Base Lodge was insanely crowded and not yet expanded.
> The ADK express was a high speed triple that never ran faster than 850ft/min. In classic Gore fashion - who installs a high speed triple rather than a high speed quad?
> No pipe into the Hudson for water, no Rumor, no Lies, no Bear Mtn/Gondola/Top Ridge area, no Burnt Ridge, no Ski Bowl
> 
> Looking back in time with rose tinted glasses, we sometimes forget the bad stuff.


Not one person who has posted here said that all change is a bad thing. 30 years ago I was trying to tele ski on 200 cm straight skis and leather boots.
Without discussing whether doubling the lift capacity for the narrow trails in the Darkside was a good idea, was it necessary for the contractor installing the new quad to cut a huge chunk out of the woods on skiers’ right at the bottom of Dark Side glade, widen the entire lift line corridor on both sides and move large rocks that made some interesting drops, finishing by bulldozing the wreckage into the woods, all so they could build an unnecessary switchback road up the lift line? Some advanced planning and thought, and careful writing of the contract specs, would have avoided all that.


----------



## tirolski

The li


Alfredeneumann said:


> Not one person who has posted here said that all change is a bad thing. 30 years ago I was trying to tele ski on 200 cm straight skis and leather boots.
> Without discussing whether doubling the lift capacity for the narrow trails in the Darkside was a good idea, was it necessary for the contractor installing the new quad to cut a huge chunk out of the woods on skiers’ right at the bottom of Dark Side glade, widen the entire lift line corridor on both sides and move large rocks that made some interesting drops, finishing by bulldozing the wreckage into the woods, all so they could build an unnecessary switchback road up the lift line? Some advanced planning and thought, and careful writing of the contract specs, would have avoided all that.


The new lift is nice, shiny and moves right along. 
The ride up view was much nicer on the old one though. 
The new wider cuts for the lift looks like scars with the big pointy rocks.
It looks a lot more like it does now than it did. 

Thought of Andrew's videos looking at all those big pointy boulders present. He skis in The UpState.


----------



## Cork

Alfredeneumann said:


> Not one person who has posted here said that all change is a bad thing. 30 years ago I was trying to tele ski on 200 cm straight skis and leather boots.
> Without discussing whether doubling the lift capacity for the narrow trails in the Darkside was a good idea, was it necessary for the contractor installing the new quad to cut a huge chunk out of the woods on skiers’ right at the bottom of Dark Side glade, widen the entire lift line corridor on both sides and move large rocks that made some interesting drops, finishing by bulldozing the wreckage into the woods, all so they could build an unnecessary switchback road up the lift line? Some advanced planning and thought, and careful writing of the contract specs, would have avoided all that.


First off, no one cares that you used to tele 

And in regards to the clearing, I know it sucks but the state has clearing allowances that all lifts have to abide by, and the contractors also needed to construct the work road to facilitate with the tower assemblies. Have you noticed the work road that was made for the lift 10?

I'm headed over to the hill, I'll let you all know what the carnage is after the 2+ inches of rain🥵


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Cork said:


> And in regards to the clearing, I know it sucks but the state has clearing allowances that all lifts have to abide by, and the contractors also needed to construct the work road to facilitate with the tower assemblies. Have you noticed the work road that was made for the lift 10?


They built 2 lifts there without a work road. They also left wood slash, stumps and sharp rocks in a skiable area when they replaced the double. None of that should have happened. There are tree clearing requirements (which the new line exceeds) but regrading is suppsed to be limited to the area around the tower foundations, and other grades should be restored. It looks to me that ORDA wrote the specs for that construction without adequate protection for the Darksde glade, then never inspected the clean up of the site before the snow fell.
Is lift 10 Topridge? That was built in an area that no one cared about because we never skied it, but the same issues apply. Still, that line has much less debris than the new HP line.
If you look at all the new trails allowed by the UMP. it's clear that ORDA has no regard for glades. If they ever build out the whole plan we won't recognize the place.

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

tirolski said:


> The li
> 
> The new lift is nice, shiny and moves right along.
> The ride up view was much nicer on the old one though.
> The new wider cuts for the lift looks like scars with the big pointy rocks.
> It looks a lot more like it does now than it did.
> 
> Thought of Andrew's videos looking at all those big pointy boulders present. He skis in The UpState.


Holy crap! Who runs 3000psi air lines with quick connects?

mm


----------



## Harvey

Cork said:


> I'll let you all know what the carnage is


Thank you!


----------



## Cork

Milo Maltbie said:


> They built 2 lifts there without a work road. They also left wood slash, stumps and sharp rocks in a skiable area when they replaced the double. None of that should have happened. There are tree clearing requirements (which the new line exceeds) but regrading is suppsed to be limited to the area around the tower foundations, and other grades should be restored. It looks to me that ORDA wrote the specs for that construction without adequate protection for the Darksde glade, then never inspected the clean up of the site before the snow fell.
> Is lift 10 Topridge? That was built in an area that no one cared about because we never skied it, but the same issues apply. Still, that line has much less debris than the new HP line.
> If you look at all the new trails allowed by the UMP. it's clear that ORDA has no regard for glades. If they ever build out the whole plan we won't recognize the place.
> 
> mm


You have no clue. Maybe you should have a chat with your informant Howie, and he can fill you in


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Cork said:


> You have no clue.


I used to have a job where we approved pipeline routes. Maybe I know something aboout construction.
The utility industry can't build anything anywhere in NY without minimizing disruption during construction and cleaning up debris, restoring grades and drainage. None of that was done when HP was replaced. 
The UMP gives ORDA permission to eliminate just about every major glade at Gore. That's why skiers who enjoy glades should pay attention. 

mm


----------



## Cork

Milo Maltbie said:


> I used to have a job where we approved pipeline routes. Maybe I know something aboout construction.
> The utility industry can't build anything anywhere in NY without minimizing disruption during construction and cleaning up debris, restoring grades and drainage. None of that was done when HP was replaced.
> The UMP gives ORDA permission to eliminate just about every major glade at Gore. That's why skiers who enjoy glades should pay attention.
> 
> mm


Neither ORDA nor any NYS entity are “required” to do the proper due diligence before or after a project.
That’s why we have the results that we see


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> Holy crap! Who runs 3000psi air lines with quick connects?
> 
> mm


It’s hydraulic fluid not air.
Folks run fluids with finger tight fittings up to 15K psi on a much smaller scale.




Been there, done that, but never broke rocks with a pressurized hammer/excavator yet. YMMV.


----------



## Cork

Ok so, did a run on Topridge and coverage is still good, but there are a few ugly spots, and it’s not warm enough yet so it’s a bit rough.
There is about 1/2-1” of gack snow at the top of Bear.
Foxlair to Wild Air was groomed and smooth but it’s pea soup fog currently.
Base area looks good considering the amount of rain (2+”)
I’ll give another update later


----------



## SayvilleSteve

x10003q said:


> who installs a high speed triple rather than a high speed quad



That triple was a big deal when it went in. State of the art!


----------



## Cork

Lower mountain is skiing well. Twister closed. Showcase rough between towers 8-12
Most other issues should be able to be groomed out.
Sum is peaking out now, headed to top


----------



## Cork

Pardon the delay I’m up top having a Gorgasm!⛷⛷🤠


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Cork said:


> Pardon the delay I’m up top having a Gorgasm!⛷⛷🤠


Somebody call marketing, that’s next season’s new sticker!


----------



## Flatlander420

Does anyone have any experience with heads in beds in North Creek? My ski crew's seasonal rental just ended and Cork is tempting me to make one more trip to Gore


----------



## Harvey

Alfredeneumann said:


> Somebody call marketing, that’s next season’s new sticker!


It's a well established and traditional usage.


----------



## Cork

Flatlander420 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with heads in beds in North Creek? My ski crew's seasonal rental just ended and Cork is tempting me to make one more trip to Gore


John and Judy are good hosts!


----------



## Cork

Cork said:


> Pardon the delay I’m up top having a Gorgasm!⛷⛷🤠


As my motto is you gotta go to know, today was the poster example of this!! The rain groomed snow combined with just warm enough temps made for hero conditions, with the Darkside shining and Rumor being, well, Fucking A Rumor!!


----------



## Harvey

NYSkiBlog said:


> View attachment 14482


Apparently patrol was alerted today. Weather permitting.


----------



## Cork

Another great day on the hill today and Mother Nature rocks!  
Ski you tomorrow! ⛷️


----------



## freeheeln

I give today two heels up.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

It’s holding up better than expected. Rumor, Lies and lower Steilhang were all open. It seemed like everything on the upper mountain was on the edge of soft and crispy. 
Saw a Rivian in the wild on Rt 28 too. @DomB ?

mm


----------



## Harvey

Tomorrow should be off the hook. If you ski post a picture!


----------



## SIAWOL

Milo Maltbie said:


> It’s holding up better than expected. Rumor, Lies and lower Steilhang were all open.
> 
> mm


props to mountain/patrol. Somehow they're making Lies hang on, despite problems with entrance.

+1 to Lower Steilhang. Has a short mandatory hike out/free stone grind, but it's open. Doesn't have to be. But it is. thumbs up emoji thingy.


----------



## Cork

SIAWOL said:


> props to mountain/patrol. Somehow they're making Lies hang on, despite problems with entrance.
> 
> +1 to Lower Steilhang. Has a short mandatory hike out/free stone grind, but it's open. Doesn't have to be. But it is. thumbs up emoji thingy.


The entrance to Lies is not a problem on April 11  ⛷️ 

And yes, kudos to Patrol for opening Lower!!

Today was amazing!!


----------



## Gorehoar




----------



## Gorehoar

Best day of midweek skiing all year. Sorry to see them go to weekends only with so much snow still on the mountain.


----------



## Green light

Ski on lifts, no one on the trails, fantastic conditions, sunny and warm, beer on the tailgate. More Gore! on Friday!


----------



## Harvey

Who's noticed deeper snow at Gore this year in kind of a tough year? I was told the difference this year is snowMax.it makes more snow for the same amount of water and electricity. It's like bacteria that they add to the water.

Hey you guys who skied Monday, how was Wood In?


----------



## Frk

Harvey said:


> Who's noticed deeper snow at Gore this year in kind of a tough year? Raise your hand ✋
> 
> I was told the difference this year is snowMax.it makes more snow for the same amount of water and electricity
> Or something
> 
> It's like bacteria that they add to the water
> 
> Hey you guys who skied Monday, how was Wood In?


It’s in good shape


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Who's noticed deeper snow at Gore this year in kind of a tough year? Raise your hand ✋


The snow was super high on Wild Air and had huge mounds next to the Gondi at the base when they blew it for the slope style stuff.
Gore has the horsepower, snowguns and water to make piles of snow when it’s cold.


----------



## Gorehoar

Harvey said:


> Who's noticed deeper snow at Gore this year in kind of a tough year? Raise your hand ✋
> 
> I was told the difference this year is snowMax.it makes more snow for the same amount of water and electricity
> Or something
> 
> It's like bacteria that they add to the water
> 
> Hey you guys who skied Monday, how was Wood In?


Yes, definitely an impressive this year, thought it was the increase in snow guts. That SnoMax looks like tricky stuff. Surprised that the DEC and APA are okay with it.

This is worth a scan if interested: https://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/hal-00558461/file/Artificial_snow_STE.pdf

Wood in was looking good yesterday. Some dirty snow, but full coverage.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Gorehoar said:


> That SnoMax looks like tricky stuff. Surprised that the DEC and APA are okay with it.


Agreed and thanks for the article link. I always wondered about SnoMax.


----------



## Harvey

I wondered about it too, and also assumed that it was probably relatively benign if it was being used in this instance. (On the other hand why didn't they use it in the past? It's certainly not a new product.) I'm not going to pretend to have read all that or understood it what I read. But it looks like the bacteria can cause problems with those who apply it, (add to the water supply) and potentially those who ski under the guns. Breathing and contact with skin. I always wondered why everyone else used it and orda didn't. I wonder what inspired the change, and I also wonder how much energy it saves.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Just don't ski nakey

"The main route of exposure is contact with the skin"

Maybe we should bring back skiing with masks on? Sno is gonna blow a gasket!


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Campgottagopee said:


> Sno is gonna blow a gasket!


The skiing libertarian


----------



## tirolski

Why not just put in some big windmills and blow in a lot of fluffy lake effect from the Big O?


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Harvey said:


> I wondered about it too, and also assumed that it was probably relatively benign if it was being used in this instance. (On the other hand why didn't they use it in the past? It's certainly not a new product.) I'm not going to pretend to have read all that or understood it what I read. But it looks like the bacteria can cause problems with those who apply it, (add to the water supply) and potentially those who ski under the guns. Breathing and contact with skin. I always wondered why everyone else used it and orda didn't. I wonder what inspired the change, and I also wonder how much energy it saves.


Who knew that you didn’t have to watch out for just the yellow snow.


----------



## Cork

Harvey said:


> I wondered about it too, and also assumed that it was probably relatively benign if it was being used in this instance. (On the other hand why didn't they use it in the past? It's certainly not a new product.) I'm not going to pretend to have read all that or understood it what I read. But it looks like the bacteria can cause problems with those who apply it, (add to the water supply) and potentially those who ski under the guns. Breathing and contact with skin. I always wondered why everyone else used it and orda didn't. I wonder what inspired the change, and I also wonder how much energy it saves.


My guess on why it's being used now is the university games. They need huuuuge amounts of snow (as we saw this year) to build those features, and they have the money in their (orda) budget to spend. It will be interesting next year to see how these games play out, and what lifts and trails will be closed, and for how long...


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Does anyone care about any of the events this year, or for the university games next year?
I don't do any of those Wild Air features, but if I did, they weren't available Xmas week or almost all of February. How are they making any money blowing tons of snow for things no one cares about and closing features that at least some people enjoy?
They should stop all those events and create a reforestation zone right down the center of the Arena.

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

FWIW it's ironically discouraging to continually hear what a great job the snowmakers did this year. Snowmaking is better than nothing, but I'm old enough to remember when Gore ran on 100% natural snow, and was usually open by Thanksgiving. Now when we get 5" of fresh people talk about it like it's Alta.
Sad.

mm


----------



## Brownski

I don’t think use of Snomax is as widespread as the internet seems to portray.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

tirolski said:


> Why not just put in some big windmills and blow in a lot of fluffy lake effect from the Big O?


I actually had a plan for that but it was lost in the last software transition. All you need to do is put a series of dams on the Raquette and Moose Rivers, and run pumped storage electric generation for clean energy and to keep the reservoirs from freezing. That would create a water source that would inevitably fall on Gore and Whiteface as snow whenever it gets cold enough. It's a win-win.
If not for global warming I'm sure that plan would have gotten a lot of traction.

mm


----------



## Tjf1967

Milo Maltbie said:


> Does anyone care about any of the events this year, or for the university games next year?
> I don't do any of those Wild Air features, but if I did, they weren't available Xmas week or almost all of February. How are they making any money blowing tons of snow for things no one cares about and closing features that at least some people enjoy?
> They should stop all those events and create a reforestation zone right down the center of the Arena.
> 
> mm


Orda doesn't. It's about bringing in all the teams. Housing feeding and entertaining them. The businesses make a good buck the week they are in.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Tjf1967 said:


> Orda doesn't. It's about bringing in all the teams. Housing feeding and entertaining them. The businesses make a good buck the week they are in.


Really? that's not nothing, but still...

mm


----------



## tirolski

The bottom Mount Gondola looks like it was used as a “snow bank” to have some to push out snow for getting on the lifts at the base.
The University Games are a big deal. More competitors coming, allegedly, than for 1980 Olympics.

_This time, University Games organizers expect 1,600 athletes from 50 countries representing 600 universities. There will be 86 medal events — an equal number for men and women — in 12 sports. By comparison, in the 1980 Winter Olympics, there were 1,100 competitors from 37 countries entered in 12 sports 
In 1980, there was no snowboarding, freestyle skiing or curling. In 2023, there will be no sliding events: bobsled, luge and skeleton.
While Lake Placid will be the host of the games, some of the early rounds of the hockey competition will be held in Canton and Potsdam, the curling in Saranac Lake, and the snowboard and freestyle skiing at Gore Mountain in North Creek..._

Lake Placid also hosted em before ORDA in 1972.

_The United States won a total of seven medals in 1972, good for second place in the overall count, but far behind the 29 won by athletes from the Soviet Union._









Ski Lines: World University Games set for January - The Daily Gazette


It’s a big deal. The World University Games, to be held next January, is the largest international event planned for Lake Placid since the 1980 Winter Olympics. Can the village and local organizers handle it? Ten months ahead of the opening ceremonies, the signs suggest they can — and that is




dailygazette.com


----------



## Milo Maltbie

tirolski said:


> The bottom Mount Gondola looks like it was used as a “snow bank” to have some to push out snow for getting on the lifts at the base.


They also built up Topridge, including a big bank at the bottom. I think the plan is to keep Topridge and/or Wild Open as long as possible. One or the other other might survive an extra weekend. 

mm


----------



## Cork

Milo Maltbie said:


> FWIW it's ironically discouraging to continually hear what a great job the snowmakers did this year. Snowmaking is better than nothing, but I'm old enough to remember when Gore ran on 100% natural snow, and was usually open by Thanksgiving. Now when we get 5" of fresh people talk about it like it's Alta.
> Sad.
> 
> mm


Do you ever get sick of bitching and whining you old fart?!


----------



## Tjf1967

Milo Maltbie said:


> Really? that's not nothing, but still...
> 
> mm


That's pretty much in the mission statement of orda. That's what they were created for. It's huge. It keeps lp thriving. Those world cup events bring 30-40k per team to the community.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> I don’t think use of Snomax is as widespread as the internet seems to portray.


It's been around since before the intrawebs
Greek and Smuggs have been using it since the 80's


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Cork said:


> Do you ever get sick of bitching and whining you old fart?!


Nope. It's all I have left. It keeps me from thinking about the broken down condition of my body.

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Tjf1967 said:


> That's pretty much in the mission statement of orda. That's what they were created for. It's huge. It keeps lp thriving. Those world cup events bring 30-40k per team to the community.


That's the Lake Placid business model, but is that gonna work in North Creek? 

mm


----------



## SayvilleSteve

Milo Maltbie said:


> They also built up Topridge, including a big bank at the bottom. I think the plan is to keep Topridge and/or Wild Open as long as possible.


On Saturday I mentioned to the lift operator (at the High Peaks chair) that Hullabaloo was the best trail on the mountain that day. He asked if I had skied Topridge (I had and it was spectacular) and told me that it would be the last thing open. Obviously Wild Air would need to be open as well, but yes, I am confirming your "thinking" based on an insider's comment.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Tjf1967 said:


> That's pretty much in the mission statement of orda. That's what they were created for. It's huge. It keeps lp thriving. Those world cup events bring 30-40k per team to the community.


That mission statement is 40 years out of date. Van Hoevenberg recently got an update so they can again host sliding and Nordic WCs, and bob/luge events will draw a paying crowd, but Nordic doesn’t draw flies. I assume Whiteface is getting an upgrade to meet current FIS regs for the University alpine events. But the money now in LP is being a “resort town,” all about the shopping, dining and lodging. What fills more beds and cash registers than anything is the weekly for-profit youth hockey tournaments. Whiteface skiers staying the weekend is probably a distant third. If skiing was still an important contributor then almost every motel and restaurant in Wilmington wouldn’t be out of business.


----------



## Tjf1967

Alfredeneumann said:


> That mission statement is 40 years out of date. Van Hoevenberg recently got an update so they can again host sliding and Nordic WCs, and bob/luge events will draw a paying crowd, but Nordic doesn’t draw flies. I assume Whiteface is getting an upgrade to meet current FIS regs for the University alpine events. But the money now in LP is being a “resort town,” all about the shopping, dining and lodging. What fills more beds and cash registers than anything is the weekly for-profit youth hockey tournaments. Whiteface skiers staying the weekend is probably a distant third. If skiing was still an important contributor then almost every motel and restaurant in Wilmington wouldn’t be out of business.


It has nothing to do with the crowds that show up to the events. They don't mean shit. As LP loses WC events because the venues no longer meet standards it has a huge effect. It's all cumulative. The hockey crowd is important. So is the horse show. Rugby weekend. Iron man. Lacrosse tourney. Marathon. 
The restaurants out of business in Wilmington is because their food sucks and so did their hours. And Wilmington's is not LP. Nothing wrong with the big wink. Just saying


----------



## Harvey

SayvilleSteve said:


> On Saturday I mentioned to the lift operator (at the High Peaks chair) that Hullabaloo was the best trail on the mountain that day. He asked if I had skied Topridge (I had and it was spectacular) and told me that it would be the last thing open. Obviously Wild Air would need to be open as well, but yes, I am confirming your "thinking" based on an insider's comment.


Wild Air. What about downloading?


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> Do you ever get sick of bitching and whining you old fart?!


Now that may be watchacall bullying,
and whatsa matter with old farts?
They too can be fun.


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> Wild Air. What about downloading?


Gore used the red gondola to get up to Straight Brook and the Summit for spring skiing and then download at the end of the day.


----------



## Harvey

I can't remember but I thought I heard something about xyz reason Gore couldn't download. It might have had to do with the AE2.


----------



## Harvey

Milo Maltbie said:


> Nope. It's all I have left. It keeps me from thinking about the broken down condition of my body.
> 
> mm


Dude you can't be that broken. How many ski days did you get this year?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

45

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Harvey said:


> I can't remember but I thought I heard something about xyz reason Gore couldn't download. It might have had to do with the AE2.


They download the gondola anytime anyone asks. They downloaded the AE2 last year for closing day.
My bet is that if it's sunny and cool, Wild Air will be the last trail. If it's rainy and warm, they'll end with Topridge and downloading the gondola.

mm


----------



## MiSkier

Brownski said:


> I don’t think use of Snomax is as widespread as the internet seems to portray.


I know that at least of the four metro Detroit hills use snowmax, but in northern Mi I was told they don’t use it.


----------



## Gorehoar

Cork said:


> My guess on why it's being used now is the university games. They need huuuuge amounts of snow (as we saw this year) to build those features, and they have the money in their (orda) budget to spend. It will be interesting next year to see how these games play out, and what lifts and trails will be closed, and for how long...


Any idea how long the games will last? With the events focused on Wild Air and Echo, maybe that will result in more open terrain over on Burnt Ridge and the Ski Bowl for the rest of us?


----------



## Gorehoar

Harvey said:


> I wondered about it too, and also assumed that it was probably relatively benign if it was being used in this instance. (On the other hand why didn't they use it in the past? It's certainly not a new product.) I'm not going to pretend to have read all that or understood it what I read. But it looks like the bacteria can cause problems with those who apply it, (add to the water supply) and potentially those who ski under the guns. Breathing and contact with skin. I always wondered why everyone else used it and orda didn't. I wonder what inspired the change, and I also wonder how much energy it saves.


I read that the Swiss and Germans have banned it’s use. Curious what the impact the active bacteria and excessive protein will have on the ecosystem. Also, if someone at the DEC is monitoring this.


----------



## Gorehoar

tirolski said:


> The bottom Mount Gondola looks like it was used as a “snow bank” to have some to push out snow for getting on the lifts at the base.
> The University Games are a big deal. More competitors coming, allegedly, than for 1980 Olympics.
> 
> _This time, University Games organizers expect 1,600 athletes from 50 countries representing 600 universities. There will be 86 medal events — an equal number for men and women — in 12 sports. By comparison, in the 1980 Winter Olympics, there were 1,100 competitors from 37 countries entered in 12 sports
> In 1980, there was no snowboarding, freestyle skiing or curling. In 2023, there will be no sliding events: bobsled, luge and skeleton.
> While Lake Placid will be the host of the games, some of the early rounds of the hockey competition will be held in Canton and Potsdam, the curling in Saranac Lake, and the snowboard and freestyle skiing at Gore Mountain in North Creek..._
> 
> Lake Placid also hosted em before ORDA in 1972.
> 
> _The United States won a total of seven medals in 1972, good for second place in the overall count, but far behind the 29 won by athletes from the Soviet Union._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ski Lines: World University Games set for January - The Daily Gazette
> 
> 
> It’s a big deal. The World University Games, to be held next January, is the largest international event planned for Lake Placid since the 1980 Winter Olympics. Can the village and local organizers handle it? Ten months ahead of the opening ceremonies, the signs suggest they can — and that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailygazette.com


Throw in a couple of mountains in Vermont and we might have a viable plan for an olympic bid?


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> The ride up view was much nicer on the old one though.
> The new wider cuts for the lift looks like scars with the big pointy rocks.
> It looks a lot more like it does now than it did.
> 
> Thought of Andrew's videos looking at all those big pointy boulders present. He skis in The UpState.


There’s probably some garnet in some of those big pointy rocks.
Why not just bust em up and slide em down like they used to do? They’d then be out of the way for skiers and dang boarders too.
It ain’t rocket surgery.
The effort should pay for itself or the mine wouldn’t have been in business for over a hundred years
Mining, Geology and Geological History of Garnet at the Garnet Mine, Gore Mountain, New York. Adirondack Journal of Environmental Studies
Also helps explain how Ruby Run got it’s name.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Gorehoar said:


> Throw in a couple of mountains in Vermont and we might have a viable plan for an olympic bid?


Noooooooooooo!!! That’s the last thing we want.


----------



## Harvey

In a few hours I'm going to get into the car and assume that "weather is permitting" for tomorrow.

Any info otherwise please post.


----------



## tirolski

A friend called Gore this morning and they’re going up tomorrow too.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

I’ll be there. 

mm


----------



## Kleetus

I shouldn't but am seriously considering playing hooky tomorrow....


----------



## dubstar

Any chance Gore will reopen midweek if they get snow next week? I'm trying to see if I can extend the season and Gore is a possible day trip this Sunday. Another less likely option is Killington next Tuesday and Wednesday, or as mentioned Gore next Wednesday if a midweek reopening is possible.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

dubstar said:


> Any chance Gore will reopen midweek if they get snow next week? I'm trying to see if I can extend the season and Gore is a possible day trip this Sunday. Another less likely option is Killington next Tuesday and Wednesday, or as mentioned Gore next Wednesday if a midweek reopening is possible.


Where can I get 100 hits of whatever you’re on?


----------



## tirolski

Alfredeneumann said:


> Where can I get 100 hits of whatever you’re on?


----------



## Harvey

Didn't get below freezing last night at 1900'.


----------



## Dmoss

Harvey said:


> Didn't get below freezing last night at 1900'.


weather app said 34 when I woke up in North Creek, which means mid 20s at summit I assume?


----------



## tirolski

Looks nice now.



Ya can still practice features too.


----------



## Harvey

Maybe. Car temp was colder.

First rips are sweet.


----------



## tirolski

Lots of dang boarders


----------



## skithefaceordie

Here today, great day up here! Increasing clouds but plenty of sun this morning to make it corn. Rumor best, Chatiemac second. May 1 will be tough, but try they seem to want!


----------



## Dmoss

This morning was perfect, not a cloud in the sky. Ideal spring conditions, I don't see Wood In lasting through the weekend. Foxlair and TopRidge were our favorites, Hawkeye was very sketchy up top. We saw a few people on Rumor but from Headwaters it looked like you had to jump a few feet of rock towards the bottom. We had to ski over a some grass on more than one occasion on Hawkeye and TopRidge. Overall spectacular end to a great season.


----------



## Harvey

Sun came back out and we hit topridge after lunch. Just snagged last chair


----------



## SudsNBumps

My kid was up there today, but I had to work. I don't care the weather I will be there tomorrow. I would be surprised if we go any further than this weekend...but I will be there if we do!


----------



## sig

Good day. I don’t see it lasting much longer either. Topridge, rumor, chatimac all really nice


----------



## Harvey

Great day with @Duck @sig and @Roman. Chatiemac, Rumor, Open Pit, Topridge awesome. Skied all day.

Let's see what I've got for pics.


----------



## skithefaceordie

SudsNBumps said:


> My kid was up there today, but I had to work. I don't care the weather I will be there tomorrow. I would be surprised if we go any further than this weekend...but I will be there if we do!


I think next weekend has a decent chance. Still some pockets that I think could make Topridge/Foxlair-Wild Air doable. Summit should hold through the weekend but yeah, after this weekend it gets harder to see Wood In.


----------



## Harvey

IMO Topridge could make it.


----------



## Harvey

Chatiemac, Rumor, and Topridge were it IMO. Chatiemac at the top.




Duck's buddy Dave




Roman








Topridge




Who was that dude




Fçking Sig man




The Rumor was awesome. I have a great shot of Sig dropping it that I am saving for the blog. (All the best ones really.)


----------



## Milo Maltbie

We must have bailed out of the summit too early. I never thought they would open any of those trails. They’re way worse looking than they were closing day last year. 

Topridge has a stream running under it at the bottom. If they can cover that maybe we’ll ski it next weekend. Maybe Wild Air next week too. 

mm


----------



## Brownski

Did I miss where somebody said they were open?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Good point, but they didn’t look good enough to make me want to duck the rope. I guess I was wrong. 

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

It’s still sunny and warm in Saratoga. I should’ve gone up there today.

mm


----------



## Harvey

Milo Maltbie said:


> We must have bailed out of the summit too early. I never thought they would open any of those trails. They’re way worse looking than they were closing day last year.


Seems like they opened Gore and Chati around noon?

Except for about 45 minutes around 1:30 the sun was out all day, and the skiing was primo.


----------



## Dmoss

is this for real? "Models are now forecasting decent snowfall amounts for the mountains of 6-10" with upward of a foot possible into Wednesday." Maybe all is not lost yet?


----------



## Harvey

There will be some snow.


----------



## dubstar

🍿


----------



## skithefaceordie

Harvey said:


> Seems like they opened Gore and Chati around noon?
> 
> Except for about 45 minutes around 1:30 the sun was out all day, and the skiing was primo.


Yeah, honestly think Rumor was better covered than closing last year. If they can keep Cloud and Wood In, I could see Rumor with a little walking.


----------



## SudsNBumps

With a little help from ma nature on Tuesday looks good for next weekend at least. 12"+? Still haven't bought my ticket for Kmart for Duck's birthday yet...maybe Gore or Whiteface? Yesterday I thought Top Ridge was just a tad better than Rumor. Was Top Ridge open today? Happy Easter/Passover


----------



## freeheeln

2 heels up again today, they pushed alot of snow around to bridge the patches. No walking required anywhere we skied today.


----------



## OldTimer88

Any chance of Gore opening Tuesday or Wednesday with the new snow forecasted?


----------



## Kleetus

OldTimer88 said:


> Any chance of Gore opening Tuesday or Wednesday with the new snow forecasted?


I would peg the chance at a solid 0.


----------



## GoreSkiMom

Kudos to Gore for for some great conditions today.


----------



## Gore-d

SudsNBumps said:


> With a little help from ma nature on Tuesday looks good for next weekend at least. 12"+? Still haven't bought my ticket for Kmart for Duck's birthday yet...maybe Gore or Whiteface? Yesterday I thought Top Ridge was just a tad better than Rumor. Was Top Ridge open today? Happy Easter/Passover


Yes, t’was open and w/ some of the best snow.


----------



## tirolski

OldTimer88 said:


> Any chance of Gore opening Tuesday or Wednesday with the new snow forecasted?


Why can’t we have nice things? There’s more coming too.


----------



## tirolski

It’s beginning to look a lot like Christmas a couple days after Easter.


----------



## Harvey

If anyone sees a total from Gore, please LMK. I'd like to add it to the total.


----------



## Flatlander420

John at heads in beds told me this morning that North Creek had a foot of snow, so at least a baker's dozen for gore?


----------



## Harvey

I want to see Gore's report. Looks like they won't update until Friday or Saturday. If they don't report, I'll use 12".


----------



## tirolski

Most likely their electricity went out along with Whiteface's.
Hope the folks and trees are OK.
At least no one gave a name to this storm,
I’d wager up top got more than the bottom.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516408174747734023


----------



## Harvey

Power is out in North Creek. @Cork telling me by txt he's got 18 inches in Centerville, 1300', 2-3 miles as crow flies from Gore.


----------



## tirolski

The wind’s gonna pick up.
Backside snow's coming too.
Just rain here now but it’s windy.


----------



## Flatlander420

Could someone share some wisdom on what this new snow might look like on Saturday morning?


----------



## freeheeln

Flatlander420 said:


> Could someone share some wisdom on what this new snow might look like on Saturday morning?


Hopefully it will corn up or it will just be gacky glue.


----------



## Flatlander420

Gore is reporting 6in??? And they're opening on Friday!


----------



## Tjf1967

Flatlander420 said:


> Could someone share some wisdom on what this new snow might look like on Saturday morning?


Water


----------



## Harvey

Flatlander420 said:


> Gore is reporting 6in


I wasn't expecting that.

I'm going to use 6" official, and 12 inches observed.









Gore Mountain Snow Totals 2021-2022


Gore Mountain Snow Totals 2021 - 2022: Count on NYSkiBlog for the Gore Mountain snow data that isn't published on any other website.




nyskiblog.com







Flatlander420 said:


> Could someone share some wisdom on what this new snow might look like on Saturday morning?


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Harvey said:


> I wasn't expecting that.
> 
> I'm going to use 6" official, and 12 inches observed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gore Mountain Snow Totals 2021-2022
> 
> 
> Gore Mountain Snow Totals 2021 - 2022: Count on NYSkiBlog for the Gore Mountain snow data that isn't published on any other website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14738
> North Side Gore Mtn


Was that photo taken on Tahawus, Sleeping Bear or Pete Gay? 😝 Maybe Rabbit Run?


----------



## skisalot

Harvey said:


> I wasn't expecting that.
> 
> I'm going to use 6" official, and 12 inches observed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gore Mountain Snow Totals 2021-2022
> 
> 
> Gore Mountain Snow Totals 2021 - 2022: Count on NYSkiBlog for the Gore Mountain snow data that isn't published on any other website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14738
> North Side Gore Mtn


10" observed in Wevertown before it settled


----------



## tirolski

Flatlander420 said:


> Could someone share some wisdom on what this new snow might look like on Saturday morning?


No, but it looks like this at the top Thursday morning. Still sticking to the trees.


----------



## Dmoss

Tweet from Gore this morning said 18 inches! Lifts spinning from Friday through Sunday.


----------



## Harvey

I saw that. The 6 inches was odd. It came well after the storm stopped.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I saw that. The 6 inches was odd. It came well after the storm stopped.


Must’ve been a helluva late inning tally.


----------



## sig

anticipated lifts and trails would be helpful. got to love gore


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> anticipated lifts and trails would be helpful. got to love gore


Don’tcha gotta go to know?

Friend wants me to go Friday.
Gotta work up the courage
or just go chase the little white ball.


----------



## sig

plenty of golf days ahead. if they open top of mountain go skiing. actually ski friday and golf saturday.


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> plenty of golf days ahead. if they open top of mountain go skiing. actually ski friday and golf saturday.


Yup
It’s a long car/truck ride.
I don’t like taking carts golfing either.
Skiing’ll be the easy part.


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> anticipated lifts and trails would be helpful. got to love gore


They put the green check mark thingy🍺 code up.
Looks like Top Ridge & Dark Side are what’s playable according to those thingys 🍺🍺
AE2 has no green check.
Gondi is up.
Make’s sense, it’s colder up there.
.


----------



## tirolski

Webcam shows snowing a little up top.


----------



## skisalot

On website i see "delayed opening for High Peaks/Topridge" and no Topridge trail, just an exit from High Peaks/Headwaters/Tannery. Not complaining one bit about that!


----------



## snoloco

I'm confused as to why Straightbrook isn't open. I'd assume lack of snow, but Tannery is open to Topridge. Also, Sunday will be their latest closing date ever. They have never made it past April 22 according to social media and Sunday is the 24th.


----------



## SIAWOL

snoloco said:


> They have never made it past April 22 according to social media and Sunday is the 24th.


....(looks at calendar)....April 24 comes after April 22.....yep, fact check= true


----------



## Cork

snoloco said:


> I'm confused as to why Straightbrook isn't open. I'd assume lack of snow, but Tannery is open to Topridge. Also, Sunday will be their latest closing date ever. They have never made it past April 22 according to social media and Sunday is the 24th.


The original plan for this weekend was to run the (8) gondola, and (10) topridge only, but because of the storm they decided to add the summit with (6) high peaks to access all of the summit trails with one lift, because (6) needs to run to access the summit via wood in. The employee pool is very small at this time of the year, as most seasonal employees are working their summer jobs now, hence the one lift for the summit. Obviously it didn't get warm enough by noon today when I left to open anything steep at the summit, but hoping for a liitle more sun and about +10F  
We should all be very thankful that we are skiing in the first place, so woot woot for the employees that are there providing us with our fun fix!!  ⛷️ 🙏


----------



## sig

snoloco said:


> I'm confused as to why Straightbrook isn't open. I'd assume lack of snow, but Tannery is open to Topridge. Also, Sunday will be their latest closing date ever. They have never made it past April 22 according to social media and Sunday is the 24


----------



## sig

Was wondering same thing until cork chimed in. Would love to see top open Sunday. What an end to a challenging season that would be.


----------



## snoloco

@Cork Why not run Straightbrook and High Peaks and not run Topridge? They've done that in the past.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

snoloco said:


> @Cork Why not run Straightbrook and High Peaks and not run Topridge? They've done that in the past.


Nothing on the Straightbrook side was groomed, and nothing that was ungroomed was skiable with the wet heavy snow, at least in the morning. I'm not sure why they didn't groom more. Maybe the didn't have time or maybe it was too warm/rainy/cold to groom the steep trails. It'sironic that all the new snow might have actually made the skiing worse, at least on some trails.
There should be more open this weekend.
It was way colder than I expected today, but otherwise one of my best late April days ever there.

mm


----------



## Cork

snoloco said:


> @Cork Why not run Straightbrook and High Peaks and not run Topridge? They've done that in the past.


They didn't ask my opinion on what should be run, and Topridge has a lot of snow and faces the sun, so therefore softens up quickly🤷‍♂️


----------



## Cork

Milo Maltbie said:


> Nothing on the Straightbrook side was groomed, and nothing that was ungroomed was skiable with the wet heavy snow, at least in the morning. I'm not sure why they didn't groom more. Maybe the didn't have time or maybe it was too warm/rainy/cold to groom the steep trails. It'sironic that all the new snow might have actually made the skiing worse, at least on some trails.
> There should be more open this weekend.
> It was way colder than I expected today, but otherwise one of my best late April days ever there.
> 
> mm


Ok children, let's look at the calendar and remember that it is APRIL 22!!!

The fact that the mountain is open is awesome, so PLEASE STOP BITCHING ABOUT WHAT LIFTS OR TRAILS ARE OPEN OR GROOMED!

Carry on, and ski you all tomorrow ⛷️


----------



## sig

Cork said:


> Ok children, let's look at the calendar and remember that it is APRIL 22!!!
> 
> The fact that the mountain is open is awesome, so PLEASE STOP BITCHING ABOUT WHAT LIFTS OR TRAILS ARE OPEN OR GROOMED!
> 
> Carry on, and ski you all tomorrow ⛷️


i don't think it is bitching, more curiosity. I obviously want the top open but understand it was cold last night. Never considered lack of employees. Top Ridge had tons of snow last weekend and was great, but did not appear open today. i assumed the top ridge chair was open as a way down. unsure if cloud has enough snow to allow you to reach bottom. all good my man


----------



## Cork

sig said:


> i don't think it is bitching, more curiosity. I obviously want the top open but understand it was cold last night. Never considered lack of employees. Top Ridge had tons of snow last weekend and was great, but did not appear open today. i assumed the top ridge chair was open as a way down. unsure if cloud has enough snow to allow you to reach bottom. all good my man


Curiousity is a pleasant way of bitching 
The plan to open today, materalized late Wednesday, and the limited mountain ops staff was still in assess and clean up mode from the storm to do anything else than to try get 6 open for today along with 8 and 10.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Cork said:


> Curiousity is a pleasant way of bitching


Who’s cranky now?

mm


----------



## Harvey

@snoloco as @Cork said, for whatever reason the snow is deep on Topridge. They want to use it.

I actually like it. Gondi up and down, there it is, a black trail.


----------



## Gore-d

Harvey said:


> @snoloco as @Cork said, for whatever reason the snow is deep on Topridge. They want to use it.
> 
> I actually like it. Gondi up and down, there it is, a black trail.


Eeooww! “Gondy down”; you mean we could avoid lower mountain slush? 
That seems like a good idea. 💡
Will give that a try tomorrow, Sunday.


----------



## tirolski

Point em straight.

If yer 3 feet tall 2100 feet of vertical is like 4200 vertical to a 6 footer.


----------



## tirolski

Dang boarder patrol coming home @4:44.


----------



## SudsNBumps

Top Ridge was my pick of the day. Thank you Gore for all you did and if we get next weekend what you're still doing. I was alone and had a mishap earlier this season so I only ventured to "safe" places. If I had a partner I would have skied the straightbrook areas. I know some of you did today...I can't go tomorrow but hope to ski you next weekend


----------



## tirolski

April 24th.
Another good morning.


----------



## Cork

Literally every trail was pretty damn good today, and considering that it is April 24,  ⛷️ they were great!!


----------



## freeheeln

Another two heels up day!


----------



## tirolski

Weatherwise looks to be a good chance for Gore to make it to be skiable next weekend. 
Gonna be chilly nights after Tuesday. 
Good 🌽 ❄️ growing conditions.
https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/north-creek/12853/daily-weather-forecast/2128137 
May is a probably moistly maybe.








Snow Conditions Report | Gore Mountain NY


Skiers and snowboarders can see trails and lifts open, weather at Gore Mountain, and snow conditions on alpine and nordic trails.




goremountain.com


----------



## MikePom

Karen and I skied Gore Saturday and it was by far it was some of the best late season skiing I've experienced in terms of snow cover. Even discounting the late snow storm, it is still impressive. There was so much snow that I was actually looking for mud! The last snow storm cover appeared to have blended well with the base to produce a very skiable surface. 

We had great runs on the Dark Side and Topridge as well as the lower mountain where Sunway and Quicksilver both had excellent cover. It really didn't get skinny until you reached the bottom of the arena which was still covered well.




_Dark Side from the High Peaks Chair, Saturday 4/23/22_

We've not been able to ski Gore as much as in the past and we really enjoyed the late season runs this weekend. I've seen January's with less snow than this. Looking at next weekend's forecast, I'm thinking the closer is going to be spectacular. Anyone who can get to the mountain, take advantage of it!


----------



## Cork

MikePom said:


> Karen and I skied Gore Saturday and it was by far it was some of the best late season skiing I've experienced in terms of snow cover. Even discounting the late snow storm, it is still impressive. There was so much snow that I was actually looking for mud! The last snow storm cover appeared to have blended well with the base to produce a very skiable surface.
> 
> We had great runs on the Dark Side and Topridge as well as the lower mountain where Sunway and Quicksilver both had excellent cover. It really didn't get skinny until you reached the bottom of the arena which was still covered well.
> 
> View attachment 14804
> _Dark Side from the High Peaks Chair, Saturday 4/23/22_
> 
> We've not been able to ski Gore as much as in the past and we really enjoyed the late season runs this weekend. I've seen January's with less snow than this. Looking at next weekend's forecast, I'm thinking the closer is going to be spectacular. Anyone who can get to the mountain, take advantage of it!


Woot woot!! Great to have you and Karen back on the hill Mike! ⛷️


----------



## Harvey

Cork said:


> Woot woot!! Great to have you and Karen back on the hill Mike! ⛷️


💯


----------



## MikePom

Harvey said:


> 💯


We miss skiing Gore terribly! If all goes well, we start construction of our camp this year, finally! Then we will be back at it!!!


----------



## Harvey

I was skeptical about 5/1 when it was first put out there a month ago, but it looks like Ma Natch and Gore will prove me wrong.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

I laughed when Howie told me they were trying for May 1. I think the 10 feet of snow they blew on Topridge has as much or more to do with it than the 18 inches last week. I'm really surprised that they can keep a south facing trail open. 
I have full weekend of family events, so I'm gonna miss it. 

mm


----------



## Harvey

Milo Maltbie said:


> I laughed when Howie told me they were trying for May 1. I think the 10 feet of snow they blew on Topridge has as much or more to do with it than the 18 inches last week.
> mm



I agree on the 18 inches. It's the deep natural, and the extended below average temps, which couldn't have been predicted.

Kind of funny at Belle, they opened two weeks after closing and a few days after 12 inches (?) of snow. It was clearly manmade we were skiing on but a woman I spoke to from patrol insisted we couldn't be skiing without the new snow. You could see it on Yahoo, it compressed/melted to maybe 2-3 inches.


----------



## Harvey

Who's in this weekend? What day?


----------



## gorgonzola

Was thinking about saturday but doing Kmart now


----------



## westcoastben

Harvey said:


> Who's in this weekend? What day?


I'm pretty confident that I'll be at Gore on Saturday for one last fling, as close to first chair as possible.


----------



## tirolski

The snirt looks like it’s still skiable. 
It’s whiter elsewhere & looks like it’s snowing now out there.
Suppose to stay cool too.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Family obligations this weekend.
It's good to have family, but what kind of person schedules a wedding during ski season?

mm


----------



## Harvey

I may save K for my first ever June ski?

Friday maybe the best skiing at Gore, but the history happens on Sunday!


----------



## gorgonzola

Harvey said:


> I may save K for my first ever June ski?
> 
> Friday maybe the best skiing at Gore, but the history happens on Sunday!


Sunday will be my first May ski day and this will be our first camper ski trip! My original thought was gore /killington but limited campground options made the logistics difficult and wifey wasn't receptive to the parking lot boondock


----------



## Harvey

Ha! I coulda found you a nice parking spot within view of the summit. 

Have fun. I'm surer K will be great(er), but I am feeling the pull.


----------



## freeheeln

Harvey said:


> Who's in this weekend? What day?


fixedheeln and I are planning on Sunday


----------



## tirolski

_"Reduced daily ticket pricing:
Adults (ages 20-64) – $30
Teens/Seniors/Juniors/Ages 70+ – $20
Ages 6 & Under – $10"_


----------



## Harvey

Gore Conditions. And news.


----------



## Harvey

Three lifts, not listed but by the open trails looks like

Gondi
High Peaks
Topridge

Black terrain

Topridge
Hulabaloo
Lower Darby

for tomorrow anyway. Please report back if you ski tomorrow!


----------



## tirolski

Looks like the staff did a nice job at the top with what they’ve got left.


----------



## tirolski

Should be some peelable corn after she warms up.
They do nice work.


----------



## Cork

Pretty good today, taking account that it is April 29. There was some walking from the gondola and lift 10 to either Foxlair or Fairview, which were both good albeit Fairview was firm early because it was cold! The North wind was relentless today with a bite in it, but it definitely helped to save the cover with the bright sun today. Sunway Quicksilver is the lower Mt way down and Sunway was really good, and Quicksilver was not so much as there are some narrow bottlenecks that created some issues, but the runout on 3B and the Arena were pretty good!
Up top on the Darkside, Cloud to Santanoni and Little Cloud was good, and Hullaballoo softened up around 11:30 and Lower Darby around noon. Hullaballoo was definitely the pick!
Headwaters to Tannery was the runout and they were a pleasant ride!
Topridge was closed and is about toast with a few narrow connectors that are definitely skiable but to open it to the public it will be a cluster F with gapers standing around and trying to decide how to get around. Maybe they will try to connect the dots for tomorrow🤷‍♂️
Bottomline is this: if you're not a diehard, enjoy spring activities, because this is true diehard season my friends


----------



## skisalot

Only had time for a single early run from Foxlair down - it was wonderful sliding from top to bottom, though Quicksilver looked like it was going to get rough (see attached) but groomers magic probably gets it through the early part of the day. Thanks for heads up on Darkside, if i can make it on MAY 1, that's where i'll head


----------



## Capdistski

Fun 3 hours this morning - got my 20th day. wood lots and santanoni made for laps first thing, then Hulabaloo once it opened - thanks to the patrol who shoveled a little extra snow on a coverage gap at the bottom. I think my favorite actual skiing (as opposed to avoiding dirt) was on Headwaters in the shade on skiers left. Also Fairview later in the morning after it softened - who knew Fairview would ever be so essential to a day at Gore.

Thanks to ORDA for stretching the season - all the extra snow on Wild Air and Arena for that skicross thing must have made the difference.


----------



## Harvey

Thanks for the reports. Heard good things about today.


----------



## SudsNBumps

I showed up late today because life is starting again...I'll be back tomorrow and I will be able to free my heels and don't mind a little walking


----------



## Harvey

Happy Birthday @Duck! Hope to see you on the hill.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Who’s here today?

mm


----------



## Brownski

I’m around still- not sure how long


----------



## Harvey




----------



## freeheeln

Two heels up again! Wow considering it was May 1 the Mt ops did a great job making the mountain skiable. Brownski it was great skiing into you. Cork great job with the grill adding to the great spread everyone put out. Harv missed skiing ya on the hill and the deck.


----------



## Harvey

freeheeln said:


> Two heels up again! Wow considering it was May 1 the Mt ops did a great job making the mountain skiable. Brownski it was great skiing into you. Cork great job with the grill adding to the great spread everyone put out. Harv missed skiing ya on the hill and the deck.



I knew if I kept skiing I would miss you guys I just couldn't help it. I just kept thinking this this could be my last day. Killer!


----------



## Cork

Thank you to all of the Gore Staff throughout the year that provided these great conditions and the day to day operations that were trying at times with all of the guidelines (You are all greatly appreciated!!!), and a huuuuge shoutout to the groomers for the last few weeks!! Looking forward to seeing you all on the hill in November! Be well my friends


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Good day today!

mm


----------



## Brownski

Yeah, what an amazing last day. Great seeing all the Gore people again. Sorry I missed you Milo.


----------



## SudsNBumps

Hell yes! Thank you to ORDA and more specifically the Gore Crew. A little thin in the afternoon but hell, we were skiing and riding May 1! I did love Fairview the last two days...I'll be back here this fall when my kid gets married,,,que my signature...


----------



## Scottski63

Bluebird day with Harvey and Brownski


----------



## Harvey

Closing Day B-roll...




Jake the Lurker Rips




@Scottski63 brought out the Rossis




The best open terrain was here




Broski on the job




Square Eddy on Foxlair

Blog will be a big lift, with work so busy.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Closing Day B-roll...
> The best open terrain was here
> 
> View attachment 14937
> Broski on the job


Attaboy Broski 👍


----------



## Brownski

Another closing day shot- just for the hell of it


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Another closing day shot- just for the hell of it



Is that me and Jake?




@Scottski63 workin the edge on Cloud


----------



## Brownski

Yes


----------



## tirolski

Gore made a season highlights movie.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

👏👏👏


----------



## Cork

NYSkiBlog said:


> View attachment 15056
> 👏👏👏


Safety meetings are mandatory in our crew!


----------



## not2brite

Probably a stupid question but I am going to ask it anyway since I really do not know the answer. Is it ok/acceptable to ski thru the freestyle parks if not using any of the obstacles? Been to Gore half a dozen times and never been down Wild Air. Wasn't sure if its considered bad etiquette.


----------



## tirolski

Wild Air is wide enough to have fun without doing the features.
With the usual etiquette it shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

not2brite said:


> Is it ok/acceptable to ski thru the freestyle parks if not using any of the obstacles?


Looking at the cost of your lift ticket will likely answer that question for you. It does for me.


----------



## CloudOut

Lifts now open Thursday - Sunday. Trails are bright and green. Hoping to bike this weekend.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

Podcast #94: Gore Mountain General Manager Bone Bayse


Listen now (68 min) | Going deep at New York's largest ski area.




www.stormskiing.com


----------



## Dmoss

I've been waiting for this pod since the day I first discovered Stuart's great interviews, pandemic summer walks wouldn't have been the same without these podcasts. Congrats on getting your shoutout Harv! I'm not sure how much of his writeup is behind a paywall (which is well worth the price for anyone interested in the ski industry itself, not just the big mountain skiers) but it is a great compliment to listening to the actual pod. I highly recommend reading as well as listening.


----------



## Harvey

Thanks man. Paywall gets it now, free after three days I think?


----------



## Cork

Harvey said:


> Thanks man. Paywall gets it now, free after three days I think?


I calll bullshit on the paywall!


----------



## MC2

I thought Bone was good, but that podcast guy (Stuart?) has such a weird affect to his voice. The last word of every sentence is drawn out with a strange length & pitchiness (almost like he’s asking queeesstionnnns? Even when the sentence is a staaaatemennnnt?). I wonder if he’s trying to do “podcast voice” or if that’s how he usually talks?

Anyway, I couldn’t finish listening to the whole thing because it was driving me insane.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

MC2 said:


> … it was driving me insane.


Was it a long trip?

mm


----------



## tirolski

MC2 said:


> I thought Bone was good, but that podcast guy (Stuart?) has such a weird affect to his voice. The last word of every sentence is drawn out with a strange length & pitchiness (almost like he’s asking queeesstionnnns? Even when the sentence is a staaaatemennnnt?). I wonder if he’s trying to do “podcast voice” or if that’s how he usually talks?
> 
> Anyway, I couldn’t finish listening to the whole thing because it was driving me insane.


Bone speaks well and got his start @ Oak Mountain in Sparkle City.
Attaboy👍
He knows the area and the people too.


----------



## MC2

Milo Maltbie said:


> Was it a long trip?
> 
> mm


It’s kind of like going around a traffic circle at this point.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

MC2 said:


> It’s kind of like going around a traffic circle at this point.


I know the feeling. 

mm


----------



## Harvey

MC2 said:


> I thought Bone was good, but that podcast guy (Stuart?) has such a weird affect to his voice.


What did Bone say that was interesting or unexpected? Are they going to continue with the long season after this year?

I'm a subscriber. I love the newsletter but can't get myself to listen to a podcast.


----------



## MC2

Harvey said:


> What did Bone say that was interesting or unexpected? Are they going to continue with the long season after this year?
> 
> I'm a subscriber. I love the newsletter but can't get myself to listen to a podcast.


He said he would love to continue with the long season.

He was talking about timetables for replacing Topridge & Straightbrook quads when I bailed.

Just turn it on for your next long car trip (skip the first few minutes of introductions & bullshit).


----------



## Harvey

MC2 said:


> Just turn it on for your next long car trip


@Stu is a friend and I want to support him but... I just can't. Somehow.


----------



## tirolski

Lake Placid has held a lot of international events.
Gore/North Creek haven’t.
The WUG will definitely be a test.
Hope it goes off smooth with decent snow/weather.
It’ll Showcase the place.


----------



## Cork

Harvey said:


> What did Bone say that was interesting or unexpected? Are they going to continue with the long season after this year?
> 
> I'm a subscriber. I love the newsletter but can't get myself to listen to a podcast.


I drove to LP today and listened to it on the way up. My Take: Stuart has a whiny ass voice and he does not pay attention to what Bone was saying, and he asked a few questions which had already been answered (do you like glades Bone?), and overall this may have been news to some but more it was just fluff, ORDA style  
Thankful that I didn't have top pay to listen to that clown🤡


----------



## Ripitz

Wow, no love for Stooby, that’s harsh. He pumps out great content on a consistent basis. That’s not an easy thing to do. Hats off to him for his efforts. The Bone interview might not be news to someone who skis Gore 100+ days a year or to someone who spends their time on Facebook ski groups but for the rest of us it’s informative and welcomed.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Wow, no love for Stooby, that’s harsh. He pumps out great content on a consistent basis. That’s not an easy thing to do. Hats off to him for his efforts. The Bone interview might not be news to someone who skis Gore 100+ days a year or to someone who spends their time on Facebook ski groups but for the rest of us it’s informative and welcomed.


The Bone discussion was much better than Vail’s ex-CEO's BS.
Sounded like he actually knows the place and how to ski it.
He even used the word “snow” several times.


----------



## Cork

Ripitz said:


> Wow, no love for Stooby, that’s harsh. He pumps out great content on a consistent basis. That’s not an easy thing to do. Hats off to him for his efforts. The Bone interview might not be news to someone who skis Gore 100+ days a year or to someone who spends their time on Facebook ski groups but for the rest of us it’s informative and welcomed.


Sorry but I guess podcasts aren't my thing and your Stooby is a classic wannabe guy (great content to who seems to be in the eye of the beholder 🤷‍♂️. )
And there wasn't much real information given by Bone (present projects updates that are readily available from public information sources, Gore history, wishes and conjecture, imo.) Not knocking Bone, he played along nicely for an hour and I'm sure he would have been doing something else; Stoobie was reaching for whatever he could, and it was obvious.

Boy, this heat sure does make one wish for cold snowy days...⛷️


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> ... there wasn't much real information given by Bone other than readily available public information sources, Gore history, wishes and conjecture, imo.


Ya just gotta go to know...


Cork said:


> Boy, this heat sure does make one wish for cold snowy days...⛷️


Yup. Took the day off from golfing with the usual suspects.
It’s been a coolish summer pretty much till this blast.


----------



## Cork

tirolski said:


> Ya just gotta go to know...
> 
> Yup. Took the day off from golfing with the usual suspects.
> It’s been a coolish summer pretty much till this blast.


🥵👎🥶


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

I heard the word "Backcountry" with "shuttle service"?


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

"something that you see more out west" and "a gated entrance to the backcountry" was also heard...


----------



## BRLKED

Adirondack Johnny said:


> "something that you see more out west" and "a gated entrance to the backcountry" was also heard...


Problem being, most backcountry off of Gore is touring backcountry, fixed heelers don't belong!


----------



## tirolski

BRLKED said:


> Problem being, most backcountry off of Gore is touring backcountry, fixed heelers don't belong!


Skimo FTW.
After all, it's gonna be an olympic sport.


----------



## Cork

Adirondack Johnny said:


> I heard the word "Backcountry" with "shuttle service"?


The local North Creek Business Alliance operated a shuttle through town to Gore and The Ski Bowl, and there were times when both shuttles were running that they would offer rides up to the top of the Raymond Brook Trail and then you can ski back top either the Ski Bowl or Rt 28. Unfortunately, both shuttles have now shit the bed, and they have discontinued all shuttle service 👎


----------



## Harvey

Reminder 1st deadline for SKI3 is August 10.

Who's in?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Already made my second payment.

mm


----------



## SayvilleSteve

Harvey said:


> Reminder 1st deadline for SKI3 is August 10.
> 
> Who's in?


Made the first payment for my daughter and me yesterday.


----------



## Cork

Paid in full today  ⛷️


----------



## Harvey

I'm in now too. Daughter "needs" a FSCard, not on sale yet.

I went for the interest free payments but probably not smart. Two years ago. I was first at the Facelift for opening day and the gate didn't open. Apparently my "last payment didn't go through. " WTF?

Anyway welcome everyone looking forward to seeing you on the big hill!


----------



## gorgonzola

Cork said:


> The local North Creek Business Alliance operated a shuttle through town to Gore and The Ski Bowl, and there were times when both shuttles were running that they would offer rides up to the top of the Raymond Brook Trail and then you can ski back top either the Ski Bowl or Rt 28. Unfortunately, both shuttles have now shit the bed, and they have discontinued all shuttle service 👎


that sucks, was a good time and was hoping to do it again...


----------



## Country Gun

Paid first payment on Ski 3 for Son and I. Can’t wait till Nov. Missed a month of Spring skiing last year, due to Medical Emergency.


----------



## Cork

Cork said:


> The local North Creek Business Alliance operated a shuttle through town to Gore and The Ski Bowl, and there were times when both shuttles were running that they would offer rides up to the top of the Raymond Brook Trail and then you can ski back top either the Ski Bowl or Rt 28. Unfortunately, both shuttles have now shit the bed, and they have discontinued all shuttle service 👎


Correction the shuttles did not shit the bed.

Here is the announcement from the North Creek Business Alliance:


Dear Colleagues,

I wanted to write to let you all know that after much consideration, the NCBA board has made the unanimous decision to sell the shuttles. While the NCBA shuttles have in many ways provided a valuable service during the winter months, as a volunteer-led organization, we are no longer equipped to handle the logistics of running a transportation operation. As Joel Beaudin has told us for years, it is an incredibly time consuming endeavor.

We are thoughtfully exploring offers from local entities to purchase the shuttles and we hope that by making this decision well before the winter ski shuttle operation there is enough time to identify other transportation solutions.

IMO: the way shit moves at a handicapped snail’s pace here in NC, there will be no shuttle this year.
Joel, Cliff, Steve, Jake, Tom and many other volunteer drivers did a hell of job, and I say thank you to all of them!😊

Any of you all want up step up and buy the shuttles??🤷‍♂️


----------



## gorgonzola

fack... ORDA/Gore should buy them and resume services!


----------



## Cork

gorgonzola said:


> fack... ORDA/Gore should buy them and resume services!


I agree 💯!
But, for the record, Gore does run their shuttle to the ski bowl (when either lift 12 or 13 are running) so “theoretically” 😉 you could park at Ski Bowl and get a ride.🤷‍♂️


----------



## x10003q

It seems WF has a shuttle supported by ORDA.








						A Free Shuttle Service: Whiteface Mountain Ski Shuttle
					

Why drive when you can take the bus for free? This shuttle service is only available for skiers and snowboarders during the ski season. The shuttle serves Lake Placid, Whiteface, Wilmington, Jay, and Ausable Forks. The Mountain Valley Shuttle offers...




					www.lakeplacid.com


----------



## gorgonzola

Cork said:


> I agree 💯!
> But, for the record, Gore does run their shuttle to the ski bowl (when either lift 12 or 13 are running) so “theoretically” 😉 you could park at Ski Bowl and get a ride.🤷‍♂️


is there a connector off of Steilhang?


----------



## Cork

x10003q said:


> It seems WF has a shuttle supported by ORDA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Free Shuttle Service: Whiteface Mountain Ski Shuttle
> 
> 
> Why drive when you can take the bus for free? This shuttle service is only available for skiers and snowboarders during the ski season. The shuttle serves Lake Placid, Whiteface, Wilmington, Jay, and Ausable Forks. The Mountain Valley Shuttle offers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lakeplacid.com


Not a surprise whatsoever up there.
UPDATE: The shuttles have been sold to Garnet Hill Lodge, who will use them for their guests.

ORDA is not willing to have their shuttles go anywhere in North Creek, except for The Ski Bowl. They feel the cost is too prohibitive (but they're going to invest $30M in a lodge, lift and other grift) 

Can't make this shit up🤷‍♂️


----------



## tirolski

Camp could always sled folks as a simple shuttle,
allegedly.
BBBBRAAAAAPPPPPP


----------



## MC2

Harvey said:


> Reminder 1st deadline for SKI3 is August 10.
> 
> Who's in?


Me! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Harvey

MC2 said:


> Me! Thanks for the reminder.



Welcome back!


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Harvey said:


> Welcome back!


----------



## NYSkiBlog

If you have an observation from the Crick or the mountain, especially pre-season, please post them in this thread.









Gore Mountain Snow Totals 2022-2023


Count on NYSkiBlog for Gore Mountain snow data.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Dmoss

Webcam this morning looked awesome! Seems unlikely we'll be skiing skiing by thanksgiving, but with a potential storm coming this Wednesday and cold expected to linger for a while I'm optimistic for Dec 1.


----------



## snoloco

They'll easily open by Thanksgiving. Possibly this weekend. Based on Facebook, it looked like they had both sides of Wild Air and Sunway-Quicksilver lit up.


----------



## CloudOut

Dmoss said:


> Webcam this morning looked awesome! Seems unlikely we'll be skiing skiing by thanksgiving, but with a potential storm coming this Wednesday and cold expected to linger for a while I'm optimistic for Dec 1.



With the cold nights, a long stretch of favorable winter weather, and the University Games prompting _pedal-to-the-metal_ snow making, I predict that Black Friday will be easy to achieve. In fact, my betting self would put money on this Sat or Sun.


----------



## tirolski

From Gore’s web page.
_"We're Gearing Up For Winter!_​_We fired up our snowmaking system Sunday night! We are currently making snow on Bear Cub Run, Jamboree, The Arena, Pot Luck, Wild Air, Quicksilver, and Sunway."_

There’s also a drone shot of what’s looking white. ❄️ ❄️ 
Me thinks AE2 and the lower beginner lift will be spinning in the beginning.
Won’t be long now.
Letitsnow.


----------



## Dmoss

CloudOut said:


> With the cold nights, a long stretch of favorable winter weather, and the University Games prompting _pedal-to-the-metal_ snow making, I predict that Black Friday will be easy to achieve. In fact, my betting self would put money on this Sat or Sun.


Wow, that would be awesome!


----------



## tirolski

Ya can buy a ticket online now for Black Friday skiing at Gore, so there’s that.


----------



## skisalot

Waiting and watching in Wevertown, observed pretty impressive cover today on the saddle area and lower from PV Road in from Rt 8 & the Gore parking lot.


----------



## skisalot

920PM and flakes are flying, steady snow now, lawn is 85% covered


----------



## Harvey

NYSkiBlog said:


> If you have an observation from the Crick or the mountain, especially pre-season, please post them in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gore Mountain Snow Totals 2022-2023
> 
> 
> Count on NYSkiBlog for Gore Mountain snow data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com


If someone could give me a report from NC, or 1500 feet nearby, Gore I would appreciate it!


----------



## tirolski

It’s beginning to look a lot more like it does now than it did.


----------



## Cork

5-6" of good heavy base snow at my HQ in Downtown Centerville. Accident just north of my place this am so traffic is stopped in both directions. Take your time, and snow tires save lives


----------



## Harvey

Cork said:


> 5-6"


Thanks @Cork, I'm using it.

As a bonus it falls within the strict @jamesdeluxe standard for "skiable snow."


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> it falls within the strict @jamesdeluxe standard for "skiable snow."


I'm not sure what you're misquoting me of saying.


----------



## Harvey

It's your dogma, not mine... something like it doesn't count unless skiers ski it? Or it doesn't count if the mountain isn't open. Or something. You know what I am talking about. I count any snow that falls, you have rulez.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> It's your dogma, not mine... something like it doesn't count unless skiers ski it?


It's Tony Crocker's dogma (and one of the rare things that we agree on) -- "snow that melts before the ski area opens shouldn't count in its yearly total."


----------



## tirolski

Gore’s reportin gettin 5” for what’s that worth.
_"We got 5 inches of new snow this morning! Meanwhile, we fired up our snowmaking system Sunday night and we are currently making snow on Wild Air, Pot Luck, Sunway, Quicksilver, The Arena, 3B, Saddle Area, Jamboree, Showcase, and Bear Cub Run!"_


----------



## Harvey

jamesdeluxe said:


> It's Tony Crocker's dogma (and one of the rare things that we agree on) -- "snow that melts before the ski area opens shouldn't count in its yearly total."


For some reason I love battling with James on this.

So if 2 feet falls 3 days before opening day and then six inches melts, do you add 18" to the total on opening day?

What about snow compression? How do you deal with that?


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> So if 2 feet falls 3 days before opening day and then six inches melts, do you add 18" to the total on opening day? What about snow compression? How do you deal with that?


You're just being argumentative. Go ahead and add whatever snow you want to Gore's total to make it fit your narrative. Take a few feet from Tug Hill -- they can spare it!


----------



## Harvey

jamesdeluxe said:


> You're just being argumentative.


Facts is facts.


----------



## Warp daddy

I went to the Mountain top and inquired of the Guru: tell me o wise one what does all this mean ?

"Don't mean sheeeit " says he 😉


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> I went to the Mountain top and inquired of the Guru: tell me o wise one what does all this mean ?
> 
> "Don't mean sheeeit " says he 😉


----------



## NorEaster27

Gore opens tomorrow.


----------



## Harvey

And Belle. Who's going to be there?


----------



## tirolski

NorEaster27 said:


> Gore open tomorrow


Yup.
_"The Adirondack Express Quad will begin loading skiers and riders as of 9am on Friday morning for one long route for intermediate and advanced abilities that combines the Saddle Area with portions of Sunway, Quicksilver, 3b, and Jamboree. Please note that some walking may be required from the trail to the lift in the Base Area."

OPENING WEEKEND TICKET RATES for Friday 11/18-Sunday 11/20 (online & at the mountain): Adults are $71, Teens & Seniors are $55, and Juniors are just $42."_

Their web page doesn’t show the dates before the 25th are available for online purchase yet though.
Have fun.

Whiteface has a Saturday opener.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Who’s going to Gore?

mm


----------



## gorgonzola

Harvey said:


> And Belle. Who's going to be there?


Waiting for White Friday as is tradition


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> And Belle. Who's going to be there?


Belle has yet to announce on their web page.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Facts is facts.


Gore's opening tomorrow will make it the first in NY for the 22-23 season. (Unless somebody pulls a fast one)
Attaboy Bones ❄️👍 ❄️ and Mountain Ops folks.


----------



## Harvey

Milo Maltbie said:


> Who’s going to Gore?
> 
> mm


33/33/33

Belle/Gore/Nada

on Sunday.

Tomorrow impossible, Saturday unlikely.


----------



## Dmoss

I hope to be there Sat of Thanksgiving weekend. Very excited for Gore that they were able to open so quickly, well done! One more week of kids soccer than life as a weekend warrior begins


----------



## MarzNC

Online tickets for Gore available for Nov. 18-20, then a gap until Nov. 25. At least that's the case as of Nov. 17.


----------



## tirolski

MarzNC said:


> Online tickets for Gore available for Nov. 18-20, then a gap until Nov. 25. At least that's the case as of Nov. 17.


An hour ago ya couldn’t buy online when I checked.
Maybe they read the NYskiblogmagazine forums. 🤔


----------



## MarzNC

tirolski said:


> An hour ago ya couldn’t buy online when I checked.
> Maybe they read the NYskiblogmagazine forums. 🤔


More likely the programmer finally woke up enough to make the updates. They tend to be night owls.


----------



## NYSnowflake

Harvey said:


> And Belle. Who's going to be there?


I will be at Gore for some or all of Thanksgiving holidays. Which days depends on the weather.


----------



## Cork

Well the Snowmakers have been honing their skills, as the coverage and surface was pretty good today, and it was great to see many passholders! A big SHOUT OUT to all of the gore employees who work hard to give us the fun to enjoy! WOOT WOOT!   ⛷️


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> Well the Snowmakers have been honing their skills, as the coverage and surface was pretty good today, ... A big SHOUT OUT to all of the gore employees who work hard to give us the fun to enjoy! WOOT WOOT!   ⛷️


This guy and his helpers.


----------



## Harvey

Shout out to Ops. Nicely done!


----------



## tirolski

The tippy top looks like it’s fillin ❄️ in.


----------



## MC2

I’m surprised at how many people were there today that at didn’t see. There were only 2 options. I mean, I got there at the crack of 11.


----------



## Harvey

I lasted until noon. I think I did 8 runs.

I was very impressed, two T2B runs, one green (almost) and one blue. 1500 feet each.

I didn't feel wobbly at all, but wasn't even close to T2B skiing.

Nice wintery day, snowed lightly all am.

Good to see you @Cork and @freeheeln. And of course, The Colonel himself, Charlie.


----------



## MC2

Harvey said:


> , one green (almost) .


I definitely saw some carnage around that small steep pitch on that last turn on quicksilver. It was a green without that!


----------



## Harvey

MC2 said:


> I definitely saw some carnage around that small steep pitch on that last turn on quicksilver. It was a green without that!



Yeah. I came across a girl (maybe 16?) who was clearly intimidated at that spot. She fell at the top and was struggling to get up, with a steady stream of traffic barreling down on her.

I got over to the other side of the trail and encouraged her to traverse towards me as a start. I was quite impressed with her effort. The traverses are relatively easy, but you have to take a leap of faith, facing the fall line to turn around (didn't seem like the moment to teach a kick turn). She'd clearly had a lesson and paid attention.

She got down, and I followed, telling her she should be proud of what she accomplished. It was brave and her turns at the corners were really quite well executed.

She had a big smile, it was very cool.


----------



## Warp daddy

Harvey said:


> Yeah. I came across a girl (maybe 16?) who was clearly intimidated at that spot. She fell at the top and was struggling to get up, with a good amount of traffic barreling down on her.
> 
> I got over to the other side and encouraged her to traverse towards me to get down. I was quite impressed with her effort. The traverses are relatively easy, but you have to take a leap of faith, facing the fall line to turn around (didn't seem like the moment to teach a kick turn).
> 
> She got down, and I followed her down, telling her she should be proud of she accomplished. It was brave and her turns at the corners were really quite well executed.
> 
> She had a big smile, it was very cool.


Way to go Harv ur a good dude to take the effort to always encourage newbies. 👏👏


----------



## Harvey

Honestly I don't always do that. I was thinking afterward, wondering why I stopped and "helped." Not sure why, exactly. Maybe it was because I thought she was alone. (I realized later she wasn't).


----------



## Warp daddy

Harvey said:


> Honestly I don't always do that. I was thinking afterward, wondering why I stopped and "helped." Not sure why, exactly. Maybe it was because I thought she was alone. (I realized later she wasn't).


It called empathy and again good on ya !


----------



## tirolski

Some friends also with FSC’s went to Gore Saturday.
They skied from opening for 3 hours.
Said it was really good snow.

Met one outside The Ski Company Sunday in the Cuse.
He said to meet him there as he was getting his new boots (he had bought around Killington) dialed in with Jimmy.
We never entered the store as it was too packed inside.
I had 2 pairs of skis, 3 pairs of boots in the car. Poles have been there since last season.
Gonna try again before Turkey Day.


----------



## freeheeln

Harvey said:


> Nice wintery day, snowed lightly all am.
> 
> Good to see you @Cork and @freeheeln. And of course, The Colonel himself, Charlie.


Conditions were pretty good for an opening weekend. It was nice catching up with you @Harvey, there was quite a few of the usual suspects there.


----------



## Harvey

Love the Gore peeps. Great to see you @freeheeln, sorry we got separated. 

And thanks for the pics you sent! I will use them, posting on Weds or Fri.


----------



## snoloco

New Gore trail map is up. Here are the changes I noticed:

Backwoods is the new Burnt Ridge trail, which we already knew. It's entrance is below Barkeater, but it crosses the glade once.

Upper Sleighride and 2B are now terrain parks. Upper Sleighride hasn't seen snowmaking in years, so this will mark a return to it being prioritized.

The short connector trail, Showoff, has been erased from the map, though I think that happened last year.


----------



## MC2

snoloco said:


> :
> 
> Backwoods is the new Burnt Ridge trail, which we already knew. It's entrance is below Barkeater, but it crosses the glade once.


Crossing at the bottom where it does probably makes it even more likely that there will be snowmaking blowover into that last little section of Barkeater (that was always super thin cover)


----------



## Brownski

I really need to get up there mid season and explore all the parts I haven’t skied.


----------



## Harvey

snoloco said:


> Backwoods is the new Burnt Ridge trail, which we already knew. It's entrance is below Barkeater, but it crosses the glade once.


Been looking for this map every few days, thanks.

The old start of Barkeater is gone, replaced by Backwoods. Barkeater starts a few yards down Backwoods, skiers left.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> I really need to get up there mid season and explore all the parts I haven’t skied.


How can you not love Burnt Ridge, when it's in. IMO.


----------



## snoloco

Here's the full resolution version.


----------



## Harvey

snoloco said:


> Here's the full resolution version.


I need that as a jpg 1800 wide.


----------



## Brownski

Does the link help?



https://goremountain.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2022/11/GORE-01.4-11162022forWEB.pdf


----------



## Harvey

It's a pdf. I'm not sure how to export as a jpg.


----------



## Brownski

Well I certainly don’t know


----------



## not2brite

Harvey said:


> The old start of Barkeater is gone, replaced by Backwoods. Barkeater starts a few yards down Backwoods, skiers left.


I've never been over to that side. I am not a glade skiier. What is the trail like back to the Burnt Ridge quad? Is it flat like Cedars on the other side, or is it actually skiable? I ask because I absolutely love Echo but its a total pain in the ass to get back to the lift to ski it again.


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> It's a pdf. I'm not sure how to export as a jpg.


Get a Mac. Preview can export to multiple file formats. Can you use this?


----------



## tirolski

not2brite said:


> I've never been over to that side. I am not a glade skiier. What is the trail like back to the Burnt Ridge quad? Is it flat like Cedars on the other side, or is it actually skiable? I ask because I absolutely love Echo but its a total pain in the ass to get back to the lift to ski it again.


The Burnt Ridge pod has a few approved trails yet to be online.
From Gore’s UMP,




Approved trail 11-I could reduce pains in yer ass if it's built. YMMV.


----------



## MC2

tirolski said:


> The Burnt Ridge pod has a few approved trails yet to be online.
> From Gore’s UMP,
> View attachment 16388
> 
> Approved trail 11-I could reduce pains in yer ass if it's built. YMMV.


Approved lift 14 looks good.


----------



## Harvey

MarzNC said:


> Get a Mac. Preview can export to multiple file formats. Can you use this?
> 
> View attachment 16387



I have a mac. I just don't know how to do it.

Looking at that map I may need 2400px or bigger.

This is what I have done in the past:









Gore Mountain Trail Map, Vertical Drop, Stats and Profile


Our profile of the ski area in North Creek, NY.




nyskiblog.com





and that page links to this page:









North Creek Ski Bowl Trail Map, Vertical, Stats, Profile


Our profile of the ski area in North Creek, NY.




nyskiblog.com





Burnt Ridge is on both maps.

I think each map is going to have to be 2000px to be truly clear upon blowup.

Maybe that makes the big map 3000?

The new trail looks like it was butched in by someone other than the original artist.


----------



## Dmoss

tirolski said:


> The Burnt Ridge pod has a few approved trails yet to be online.
> From Gore’s UMP,
> View attachment 16388
> 
> Approved trail 11-I could reduce pains in yer ass if it's built. YMMV.


This is cool, thanks for sharing. would love to see lift 14 made, even a nice long surface lift would make life much easier getting too BR. Hopefully skiing Sat, weather permitting. Looks like Sat may be salvaged, but Friday/Sunday not so much.


----------



## tirolski

Dmoss said:


> This is cool, thanks for sharing. would love to see lift 14 made, even a nice long surface lift would make life much easier getting too BR.


That dang thing appears to be approved 17 years ago and go from base of Gore to base of Ski Bowl.

Doesn’t look like there’s plans for a “mid station” for exiting at the BR lift base even though it comes pretty close in the sketches in the UMP.


----------



## MC2

tirolski said:


> That dang thing appears to be approved 17 years ago and go from base of Gore to base of Ski Bowl.
> 
> Doesn’t look like there’s plans for a “mid station” for exiting at the BR lift base even though it comes pretty close in the sketches in the UMP.


A lot of us want a Gondy from downtown North Creek to Ski Bowl base to Gore Base. It works pretty well in Breckenridge.


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> The new trail looks like it was butched in by someone other than the original artist.


It's a Vista map. Not based on a painting by James Neihues or Kevin Mastin. Vista is a digital approach to making a map of a ski resort. I don't like Vista maps.









what is vistamap


VistaMap is a comprehensive system for creating and maintaining trail maps , amusement facility maps and other leisure activity related guest wayfinding maps.



www.vistamapwayfinding.com


----------



## snoloco

All 3 ORDA mountains used to have the old version of VistaMap. Gore switched to a newer version of VistaMap, while Whiteface and Belleayre now have Kevin Mastin paintings. VistaMap struggles with resorts having many aspects like Gore. It doesn't have the right perspective on them, and you end up with multiple trails that appear to go up.


----------



## Harvey

MarzNC said:


> It's a Vista map. Not based on a painting by James Neihues or Kevin Mastin. Vista is a digital approach to making a map of a ski resort. I don't like Vista maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is vistamap
> 
> 
> VistaMap is a comprehensive system for creating and maintaining trail maps , amusement facility maps and other leisure activity related guest wayfinding maps.
> 
> 
> 
> www.vistamapwayfinding.com


The only way to edit a vista map is through vista?


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> VistaMap struggles with resorts having many aspects like Gore. It doesn't have the right perspective on them, and you end up with multiple trails that appear to go up.


Vistamap, being Headquartered in Hurley NY, neighboring Woodstock... might explain some of the perspective problem😵‍💫
Not that there’s anything wrong with that.


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> The only way to edit a vista map is through vista?


A Vista map is created using vector graphics. The image is generated by a computer.

To update a ski trail painting, anyone could paint over the old painting. Of course, usually the better idea is to get the artist to make the update when terrain is added. I think Mastin has been asked to make updates to Neihues trail maps a few times already.


----------



## Harvey

I'm saying the way "Backwoods" looks on the new Gore map, it looks like the edit to the original was not done by Vista.

It's just a guess.


----------



## Dmoss

MC2 said:


> A lot of us want a Gondy from downtown North Creek to Ski Bowl base to Gore Base. It works pretty well in Breckenridge.


That would be pretty awesome and really help build up NC but I wonder how much use it would really get? I guess we'll see how much use this new Ski Bowl lodge ends up getting.


----------



## tirolski

Dmoss said:


> That would be pretty awesome and really help build up NC but I wonder how much use it would really get? I guess we'll see how much use this new Ski Bowl lodge ends up getting.


If ORDA uses some of their snowpower to open up The Bowl folks will participate as it’s easier to get to.
Ya could save a bit of $ and energy by not driving up the hill and spend the saved cash in NC.


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## Tjf1967

MC2 said:


> A lot of us want a Gondy from downtown North Creek to Ski Bowl base to Gore Base. It works pretty well in Breckenridge.


Lol. North creek is no Breckenridge


----------



## tirolski

Tjf1967 said:


> Lol. North creek is no Breckenridge


Thank The Lord for that fact.


----------



## DomB

Interesting. Also, Gore is just a hard mountain to get perspective on just from the maps. Once you ski it a bit, the map makes a lot more sense. HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL!!!


----------



## DomB

Dmoss said:


> That would be pretty awesome and really help build up NC but I wonder how much use it would really get? I guess we'll see how much use this new Ski Bowl lodge ends up getting.


I was sad when i heard about the lodge (at least as a 30m behemoth). I don't really care about the state spending money within reason that much (perhaps unpopular view), but the Ski bowl had such a cool vibe, and was clutch on crowded days with lots of open terrain. You could park within a hundred feet of the lift most days. If I remember correctly they are putting in a winter zipline or something which doesn't seem to fit.


----------



## NorEaster27

Any reports from the hill


----------



## CloudOut

NorEaster27 said:


> Any reports from the hill


Wonderful morning on the hill. Very good coverage considering. Spitting some. Snowing some. Terrain has expanded since last weekend. 

North quad opened today. Top ridge slatted for tomorrow. Over all great conditions with hero snow. Come out and work out the body, feet and legs warming up dormant muscles for the season.


----------



## Harvey

We arrived a couple hours ago. Some light showers, mostly snow for the last 45 mins, but not all frozen.


----------



## Harvey

Skiing is good!




Topridge was primo. Sliceable.


----------



## NorEaster27

Skiing was very good


----------



## Dmoss

Very impressed with the coverage and amount of open terrain today, Topridge was bumped up and challenging by middle of the day, a lot of fun. Tahawus was perfect, great way to warm the legs up for the season. Quicksilver was loads of fun but some bare spots came out by around 1pm. Overall great first day and it's only November! Kudos to the crews who did an amazing job at getting the mountain open.


----------



## Cork

Huuuge shutout to the Mt Ops crew, as they have provided us with some amazing conditions for early season! All of the snowmaking upgrades over the last few years are coming to fruition to show the firepower that Gore has!! 
It's amazing to see literally feet of snow on the trails 😀 Woot woot!!  ⛷️


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Alfredeneumann

snoloco said:


> New Gore trail map is up. Here are the changes I noticed:
> 
> Backwoods is the new Burnt Ridge trail, which we already knew. It's entrance is below Barkeater, but it crosses the glade once.
> 
> Upper Sleighride and 2B are now terrain parks. Upper Sleighride hasn't seen snowmaking in years, so this will mark a return to it being prioritized.
> 
> The short connector trail, Showoff, has been erased from the map, though I think that happened last year.
> 
> View attachment 16385


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Upper Sleighride and 2B are now terrain parks. Upper Sleighride hasn't seen snowmaking in years, so this will mark a return to it being prioritized.
….and another chunk of natural terrain disappears.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Dmoss said:


> That would be pretty awesome and really help build up NC but I wonder how much use it would really get? I guess we'll see how much use this new Ski Bowl lodge ends up getting.


It woule be used primarily as a parking shuttle, like the old gondola at Killington. Just run a parking shuttle, way cheaper.


----------



## freeheeln

Good day on the hill today. Gorgeous sky in the east all morning. Rain held off for as long as we were there , even quite a bit of blue sky. Lots of soft snow and empty trails.


----------



## Dmoss

freeheeln said:


> Good day on the hill today. Gorgeous sky in the east all morning. Rain held off for as long as we were there , even quite a bit of blue sky. Lots of soft snow and empty trails.
> View attachment 16516


Very cool reflection in the windows, nice pic! So much rain on the drive down 87 yesterday.


----------



## snoloco

Pretty shitty weather, but lapping the gondola is tolerable. Snow is soft on all trails, and coverage is better in some areas than others. Some trails also aren't full width yet.


----------



## snoloco

I lasted till about 2:30. I got enough rain-free time to do 3 laps each on Topridge and Tahawus. I took all my other laps off the gondola. I skied all open trails, and the best was definitely Tahawus which had wall to wall and deep coverage. The worst was definitely 3B which was super thin and muddy. They had also made a bunch of snow on Wild Air but hadn't pushed out any of the piles.

Here are a few more pictures.

Tahawus




Empty North Quad




Topridge trail and lift


----------



## Warp daddy

Tahawus looks pretty decent , you're a trooper skiing in that crappy weather 👍🏻


----------



## Milo Maltbie

The Gore website has the security plan for the World University Games: 



https://goremountain.com/fisu-world-university-games/



Looks like a 2 week PITA in January.

mm


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> The Gore website has the security plan for the World University Games:
> 
> 
> 
> https://goremountain.com/fisu-world-university-games/
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a 2 week PITA in January.
> 
> mm


It ain’t just Gore.
Lake Placid has a lot more competitions planned.
Tax $ at work.
Hopefully Belle has everything open to handle the folks who just wanna simply go skiing.


----------



## x10003q

Milo Maltbie said:


> The Gore website has the security plan for the World University Games:
> 
> 
> 
> https://goremountain.com/fisu-world-university-games/
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a 2 week PITA in January.
> 
> mm


I wonder who Gore had to pay to get these events?


----------



## Harvey

x10003q said:


> I wonder who Gore had to pay to get these events?



Interesting view of the power structure.


----------



## Dmoss

Curious if anyone was on the hill today, how the conditions held up and if they were blowing snow.


----------



## tirolski

MaNatch was blowing snow around noon.


----------



## TomCat

Dmoss said:


> Curious if anyone was on the hill today, how the conditions held up and if they were blowing snow


First day out today. The snow was nice but there was some brown coming through. Lower sunway, right near otter slide was a bit rough, but everything else was good. Didn’t ski top ridge. 

Tom


----------



## AT83

Topridge was really nice today. Good coverage and with a little sun the snow was just soft enough. 
A few small lumps, bumps , and ridges made skiing a little more interesting. Best trail of the day for me.


----------



## TomCat

Website shows snowmaking only on the lower mountain, but guns were going on uncas and pine knot. Based on what I could see, they could be ready pretty soon. 

Skiing was good today. Topridge was really nice early and in early afternoon when the sun softened it. Tahawas was also good. Lower sunway needs some work. 

Tom


----------



## tirolski

Looks like ya can ride the whales if ya don’t mind some spray.


----------



## freeheeln

Today was meh, kinda slickery


----------



## lukoson

freeheeln said:


> Today was meh, kinda slickery


Thanks. Was in double misery watching the snow fall in Albany and the Giants fall in Philly.


----------



## tirolski

It’s beginning to look a lot like Christmas.
Sun’s out too.



Might head up with some friends Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> It’s beginning to look a lot like Christmas.
> Sun’s out too.
> 
> Might head up with some friends Tuesday or Wednesday.


Looks like Speculator has some competition being Sparkle City.



Ski ya in the AM.
My tail’s wagging.


----------



## tirolski

Met the bros at a house on the north shore of Oneida and it was 1F out.
Blue bird day with light wind and pretty countrysides made the ride up EZ PZ.
Lift ticket was $45 (with FSC) and got some Gore swag they were giving away (2 posters and 4 stickers).
Showcase was closed so warmed up the legs on the Sunway.
Parts were real nice but other parts had slow signs indicative of cueball sized marbles that could’ve used some beating up. I tried to do my part.
Spent the rest of the day mainly doing laps on the Northside along with some more Gondi rides.
Snow guns were blowing on the places detailed in the snowreports.
Legs were well toasted when done.
Fun day. Good vibes.
Thanks Uncle Gore.
Stopped once even to take a pic.


----------



## tirolski

Snow firing on the mountain this morning.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

The gondola shut down before noon. There’s no way out of the base. 

mm


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> The gondola shut down before noon. There’s no way out of the base.
> 
> mm


Yup.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

_"We are expecting 11-18 inches this Friday and looking at another storm next week.
The Summit opens this weekend with Hawkeye, Cloud and Headwaters.
By Christmas I expect to have more summit trails open.
Since we already have close to 8" of natural on the Summit, if we get over 12" out of this storm, other trails will open on natural."_


----------



## Kleetus

NYSkiBlog said:


> _"We are expecting 11-18 inches this Friday and looking at another storm next week.
> The Summit opens this weekend with Hawkeye, Cloud and Headwaters.
> By Christmas I expect to have more summit trails open.
> Since we already have close to 8" of natural on the Summit, if we get over 12" out of this storm, other trails will open on natural."_


I can see the Summit opening with Cloud but Hawkeye? They haven't blown on that at all yet looks like. I think that 8 up there is a stretch. Definitely didn't look like that on the webcam.


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

Milo Maltbie said:


> The Gore website has the security plan for the World University Games:
> 
> 
> 
> https://goremountain.com/fisu-world-university-games/
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a 2 week PITA in January.
> 
> mm


"We will have increased security including bag checks at all entrances. Everyone entering Gore Mountain Ski Area must go through a security checkpoint."

_I am confident that security lines will run smoothly and efficiently. 🥴_


----------



## tirolski

Yukon Cornelius said:


> "We will have increased security including bag checks at all entrances. Everyone entering Gore Mountain Ski Area must go through a security checkpoint."
> 
> _I am confident that security lines will run smoothly and efficiently. 🥴_


Banned items include:

_"Alcoholic beverages (excluding those provided or sold by vendor sponsors.)"_
Is that there the non-ancillary attached alcohol.?

&

_"Drugs or other illegal narcotic substances_,"
Does that there include the devil’s lettuce?
Ya know those dang boarders are gonna be there a spinning and a flipping.


----------



## freeheeln

Fast and fun day with the usual suspects. Topridge side surfaces need another groom as Pine Knot, Uncas and Tannery had a loose layer #2 aggregate like chunks. All other surfaces were hard and fast.. for now


----------



## tirolski

Nice pic. 👍
The groomers and skiers that’ are coming will help beat those nodules up.
There’s a reason folks put gravel down before they pave.
New snow will help too.


----------



## NorEaster27

Game changer storm on deck


----------



## jasonwx

NorEaster27 said:


> Game changer storm on deck


are you confident with for big amts in the dacks?...looks like kton will come in huge


----------



## NorEaster27

jasonwx said:


> are you confident with for big amts in the dacks?...looks like kton will come in huge


I think Gore is the bullseye honestly, they do very well on strong east flow. Overall all the mountains should do well. 2 inch QPF is possible and this is base building stuff, very dense


----------



## lukoson

freeheeln said:


> Fast and fun day with the usual suspects. Topridge side surfaces need another groom as Pine Knot, Uncas and Tannery had a loose layer #2 aggregate like chunks. All other surfaces were hard and fast.. for nowView attachment 16794


Great photo!


----------



## snoloco

Is the summit actually going to open this weekend? It won't tomorrow, and the report now seem to show that they have shut down snowmaking.


----------



## MC2

snoloco said:


> Is the summit actually going to open this weekend? It won't tomorrow, and the report now seem to show that they have shut down snowmaking.


Nobody answer this unless we get more pics from Utah in that other thread.


----------



## snoloco

MC2 said:


> Nobody answer this unless we get more pics from Utah in that other thread.


Harvey got all picky over which thread I posted the pictures in, so I decided to just not post anything from the 3rd and 4th day.


----------



## Tjf1967

snoloco said:


> Harvey got all picky over which thread I posted the pictures in, so I decided to just not post anything from the 3rd and 4th day.


Did you post then anywhere else?


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> Harvey got all picky over which thread I posted the pictures in, so I decided to just not post anything from the 3rd and 4th day.


There’s rules against that?
C’mon man.
We got snow now and more coming so it won’t be so bad.
Did ya go see Skytrac?





Lift Building Careers | Skytrac







skytraclifts.com


----------



## Cork

It's going to be a classic ORDA shitshow this weekend...thank god they have a shit ton of snow on wildair


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> It's going to be a classic ORDA shitshow this weekend...thank god they have a shit ton of snow on wildair


It’ll give em something fun to talk about at their Board of Directors meeting Monday,
ORDA BOD Meeting Agenda 19DEC22.


----------



## DomB

Cork said:


> It's going to be a classic ORDA shitshow this weekend...thank god they have a shit ton of snow on wildair


Is that a reference to Gore having trouble opening after big snows, sir?


----------



## Ripitz

snoloco said:


> Harvey got all picky over which thread I posted the pictures in, so I decided to just not post anything from the 3rd and 4th day.


Nice one Harv, now we’ve got ourselves a dang cliffhanger. I bet there was some sweet pics of sheaves and bull wheels.


----------



## Harvey

snoloco said:


> Harvey got all picky over which thread I posted the pictures in,


Well he's kind of right about that. Listen sno, you and I have a lot in common. We have to have things JUST SO or it freaks us out. Cut me some slack. You don't get a site like this without having some kind of insane mastermind behind. You know what I mean, right?

REALLY I was paying you a compliment, saying that I KNEW your content would be excellent, and deserve it's own thread. I don't know if you even care how many people see what you write (I do), but if you do, it's way easier for me to share as TR, and it will never get lost, buried in a conditions thread. It will be way easier to find with the search feature too.

This was a classic story. You arrived at a point in your life when you could do whatever the fuck you wanted to do, within reason. And you went for it. It was cool to see.

It's the kind of thing that would go on the front page, but I stick to a rule, only east coast* on the front page. So I thought it deserved to be a TR. No insult intended.

*includes Mt Bohemia


----------



## DomB

snoloco said:


> Is the summit actually going to open this weekend? It won't tomorrow, and the report now seem to show that they have shut down snowmaking.


Where's the thread? I want to see!


----------



## snoloco

DomB said:


> Is that a reference to Gore having trouble opening after big snows, sir?


Yes, it's something they've often had issues with.

As for my previous comment, I prefer to use the conditions thread because it's a lot more active than the trip reports thread.


----------



## Brownski

snoloco said:


> As for my previous comment, I prefer to use the conditions thread because it's a lot more active than the trip reports thread.


I take this as a compliment- for the whole forum, not me. I think you’re saying that you value the feedback you get from us more than getting the extra eyes on it that a FB share might bring. TRs are still cool though, and if somebody says to themselves “that report Sno shared last year was awesome. I want to read it again before I go there” , a TR is probably more easily searched for. Either way, thanks for sharing. Don’t let the grumps discourage you.


----------



## TomCat

I left at 2:30 today and didn’t see snowmaking at the summit. I doubt Hawkeye will open tomorrow. 

Not that it really matters but conditions were good today. Top pick was Uncas. 

Tom


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> ...You don't get a site like this without having some kind of insane mastermind behind. You know what I mean, right?


Kinda like The Wizard of Utahhhs?


----------



## Harvey

Started snowing much later than forecast, maybe 11:30. Been coming down steady, with (knock wood) zero wind. Maybe 6 or 8 inches.


----------



## MC2

Harvey said:


> Started snowing much later than forecast, maybe 11:30. Been coming down steady, with (knock wood) zero wind. Maybe 6 or 8 inches.
> 
> View attachment 16821


6-8” is good. Did it keep falling between 5:16am and now? How much more do you figure you got?


----------



## Harvey

Dumping is overused. I'll go with snowing hard.

Who's here?


----------



## tirolski

Gore’s saying,
_"We have 7″ of new snow this morning, with an additional accumulation of 12-20” falling before the storm wraps up early tomorrow morning, giving us a storm total of up to 27″ "_

Dang Bullseye, if not then it’s in the first ring. 👍
Letitsnow
❄️❄️


----------



## MC2

tirolski said:


> Gore’s saying,
> _"We have 7″ of new snow this morning, with an additional accumulation of 12-20” falling before the storm wraps up early tomorrow morning, giving us a storm total of up to 27″ "_
> 
> Dang Bullseye, if not then it’s in the first ring. 👍
> Letitsnow
> ❄️❄️


Cool of them to predict the future for us. I hope it happens!


----------



## wgo

Looks like I picked a good time to join this forum!


----------



## Dmoss

DomB said:


> Is that a reference to Gore having trouble opening after big snows, sir?


Terrain is still going to be fairly limited this weekend compared to the number of people that are going to try and show up tomorrow, that is my guess. Although maybe that is just how I am justifying that I cannot make it up this weekend 😡, hoping everyone that gets out today and tomorrow has some great turns!!!

There is already talk of a potential Christmas storm on the horizon, keep it coming!!!


----------



## sig

Dmoss said:


> Terrain is still going to be fairly limited this weekend compared to the number of people that are going to try and show up tomorrow, that is my guess. Although maybe that is just how I am justifying that I cannot make it up this weekend 😡, hoping everyone that gets out today and tomorrow has some great turns!!!
> 
> There is already talk of a potential Christmas storm on the horizon, keep it coming!!!


with any luck everyone is Christmas shopping on Saturday


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> with any luck everyone is Christmas shopping on Saturday


Didn’t buy anything for anybody for Christmas last year,
This year I’m thinking of cutting back.


----------



## Harvey

Hawkeye tomorrow. Chati if it keeps snowing.


----------



## CloudOut

Gonna need a taller sign….


----------



## DomB

FRIDAY STORM SKIING, SWEET.


----------



## snoloco

The report says the summit is opening tomorrow. Right now it says just Cloud to Headwaters, but I have to think there's a good possibility of more ropes dropping.


----------



## tirolski

CloudOut said:


> Gonna need a taller sign….View attachment 16836


They’re used to fixing signs in those parts.








Ignore the new sign, there's no 'e' in Johnsburg


A new state sign in the Adirondack community flubs the spelling of the town.




www.timesunion.com


----------



## Kleetus

snoloco said:


> The report says the summit is opening tomorrow. Right now it says just Cloud to Headwaters, but I have to think there's a good possibility of more ropes dropping.


I would think Hawkeye maybe and Open Pit? Upper Steilhang?


----------



## snoloco

Now they are saying on Facebook that all the straightbrook terrain except Rumor and Lies might open.


----------



## Kleetus

snoloco said:


> Now they are saying on Facebook that all the straightbrook terrain except Rumor and Lies might open.


I saw that. I'll be there tomorrow but normally Gore hyping up opening something means it's the KOD to actually opening it. Example Lies last year. They hyped opening it for a specific weekend and surprise, it never opened. 

I feel trail openings and the ski report at Gore is more of a wish list then what will actually open. I've been seasoned long enough.


----------



## snoloco

Only Cloud to Headwaters is reported open on the website snow report. I figure they'll have all the groomed trails ready at the normal times, and then drop some ropes throughout the day.


----------



## freeheeln

Kleetus said:


> but normally Gore hyping up opening something means it's the KOD to actually opening it.


Known as getting Gored again.


----------



## Kleetus

freeheeln said:


> Known as getting Gored again.


It's the truth!


----------



## snoloco

Only at Gore would they not plow the parking lots, causing a massive backup on the access road.


----------



## Kleetus

snoloco said:


> Only at Gore would they not plow the parking lots, causing a massive backup on the access road.


I just escaped this S**t show and got one of the last spots despite being on the access road at 745...


----------



## snoloco

They were totally unprepared.


----------



## NYSnowflake

Driving up to Gore. Snow report still not updated at 9:10am. Hope we can find a parking spot!


----------



## CloudOut

Conditions great. Who would have thought folks would brave skiing instead of the mall for Christmas shopping. 

They are plowing lots with snow cats right now.


----------



## CloudOut




----------



## Capdistski

Awesome day so far - Sleeping Bear and Lower Sleighride (photo) both ungroomed and fresh! Heading up top now.


----------



## Capdistski

Barely got into 2nd lot at 8:10 and they were desperately plowing third lot..


----------



## Milo Maltbie

That’s unbelievable. I’ve been skiing for 50 years. I was an instructor for 20 which meant I was on the snow at 8am 20 times a year. I’ve NEVER been to a ski area before the parking lot was plowed. 

mm


----------



## tirolski

Kleetus said:


> I feel trail openings and the ski report at Gore is more of a wish list then what will actually open. I've been seasoned long enough.


Ya know, “_ya gotta go to know_” is in fact truth.


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> That’s unbelievable. I’ve been skiing for 50 years. I was an instructor for 20 which meant I was on the snow at 8am 20 times a year. I’ve NEVER been to a ski area before the parking lot was plowed.
> 
> mm


Maybe things will get better when Harv gets his tractor.
https://nyskiblog.com/gold-parking-at-gore-mountain/ 🤔


----------



## tirolski

The tippy top looks nice,


----------



## snoloco

I don't know what it is with Gore not expecting people to ski when it snows. I've only skied the Topridge area plus one run down the front. Conditions really good. The problem is the lift lines. The gondola has a full queue, but at least it has its singles line. The Adirondack Express didn't have the queue set up until later, so there is no singles line and none of the chairs are full.

This was the mess at Topridge


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> I don't know what it is with Gore not expecting people to ski when it snows. I've only skied the Topridge area plus one run down the front. Conditions really good. The problem is the lift lines. The gondola has a full queue, but at least it has its singles line. The Adirondack Express didn't have the queue set up until later, so there is no singles line and none of the chairs are full.
> 
> This was the mess at Topridge
> 
> View attachment 16862


Coulda shoulda stayed in Utahhh,


----------



## Alfredeneumann

Milo Maltbie said:


> That’s unbelievable. I’ve been skiing for 50 years. I was an instructor for 20 which meant I was on the snow at 8am 20 times a year. I’ve NEVER been to a ski area before the parking lot was plowed.
> 
> mm


50 YEARS? Wow, you must be REALLY OLD! 😝


----------



## Alfredeneumann

snoloco said:


> I don't know what it is with Gore not expecting people to ski when it snows. I've only skied the Topridge area plus one run down the front. Conditions really good. The problem is the lift lines. The gondola has a full queue, but at least it has its singles line. The Adirondack Express didn't have the queue set up until later, so there is no singles line and none of the chairs are full.
> 
> This was the mess at Topridge
> 
> View attachment 16862


It may be a Gore thing (and some other mountains as well). I recall struggling to get there through the tail end of a two footer and being surprised that the main lot was overflowing on a Wednesday. I skied Bromley, which got just as much snow, two days later on Friday and there were hardly any tracks in their glades, 72 hours after the storm. Apparently Vermonters aren’t impressed with two footers.


----------



## tirolski

Capdistski said:


> Barely got into 2nd lot at 8:10 and they were desperately plowing third lot..


Parkin wasn’t bad Tuesday.



Gotta nice spot around 10.
Ice doesn’t pair well in a Yuengling.


----------



## wgo

Hoping to get up there for a few days after Christmas. Hopefully the (reported) trail count of 38 will have expanded by then.


----------



## snoloco

I finally see people on the summit webcam. Going to head up there now.


----------



## snoloco

Just came down from the summit. Only a natural Hawkeye and Chatiemac open. Cloud to Headwaters was closed despite it being groomed. WTF! Both open trails were already skied off, so a one and done on both.


----------



## CloudOut

Early season loveliness all around. Tis Gore and we love her til the end. 

Best run of the day— Twister glades. 

Best Grooming— Lot E with a snowcat to clear snow. 

Deepest powder— Sleeping Bear as it opened. 

Season is off to a fast start!


----------



## Cork

tirolski said:


> Ya know, “_ya gotta go know_” is in fact truth.


yeah, no shit sherlock  ⛷️


----------



## Dmoss

snoloco said:


> I don't know what it is with Gore not expecting people to ski when it snows. I've only skied the Topridge area plus one run down the front. Conditions really good. The problem is the lift lines. The gondola has a full queue, but at least it has its singles line. The Adirondack Express didn't have the queue set up until later, so there is no singles line and none of the chairs are full.
> 
> This was the mess at Topridge
> 
> View attachment 16862


this is what I feared for today. Too many people trying to funnel in to what is just not that much open terrain yet. I still would have rather been there making turns then stuck downstate! This storm will set everything up really nicely for Christmas break.


----------



## Capdistski

Agree that regardless of parking fiasco - I was still on chair by 8:35 so not too bad for me as I said above - it was an awesome day.

Highlights were Sleeping Bear right after they dropped the rope, Topridge in the morning (snow got a little heavy when the sun came out later), and going in and out of powder on Wild Air, Twister, and Showcase which were half/half groomed/ungroomed. By the time I got to Straightbrook I didn’t feel like my legs had ungroomed Hawkeye and Chati in them so I bailed.

But it should all provide a great base that we should have for a while with 12/23 being the only day forecast for anything on the warm side.

Burnt Ridge and Ski Bowl by 12/26? Seems doable if they have enough staff..


----------



## NYSnowflake

Pretty amazing day out there today! Perfect 1st day on snow for me! I enjoyed everything I skied today EXCEPT Pine Knot (NOT!). Glorious start to the season!


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> yeah, no shit sherlock  ⛷️


Left the dang “_to"_ out sir, but it’s all fixed now.


----------



## snoloco

Capdistski said:


> But it should all provide a great base that we should have for a while with 12/23 being the only day forecast for anything on the warm side.
> 
> Burnt Ridge and Ski Bowl by 12/26? Seems doable if they have enough staff..


High Peaks yes, ski bowl no, Burnt Ridge maybe. I was not happy to see zero snowmaking today, with so much terrain still having yet to open.


----------



## Kleetus

Amazing day minus the multiple disasters with the lots and getting Straight Brook open.

I heard an all time BS reason for why it took so long to open Straightbrook. Patrol told folks waiting in line there was an avalanche risk on Hawkeye and was why they couldn't open it and needed to "pack it down" by skiing it multiple (6) times and it was unsafe. Chatemac too. We thought it was in jest but they were dead serious. 

So they going to require a beacon, probe, and shovel to ski it from now on after a dump? Of all the reasons I have heard for delaying opening something this is by far the most ridiculous ever. They do know that people actually think and can reason neither trail is that steep to have a full on avalanche and if it did it would go maybe, I don't know, 100 yards


----------



## DomB

Kleetus said:


> I saw that. I'll be there tomorrow but normally Gore hyping up opening something means it's the KOD to actually opening it. Example Lies last year. They hyped opening it for a specific weekend and surprise, it never opened.
> 
> I feel trail openings and the ski report at Gore is more of a wish list then what will actually open. I've been seasoned long enough.


They really need to stop doing that.


----------



## DomB

PSA for flatlanders heading up Sunday and all others - some limited services at Gore tmrw. Be safe and have fun. 


IMPORTANT NOTICE FOR SUNDAY!​
Please take note of this very IMPORTANT UPDATE:
Our region is experiencing an area-wide fiber service outage. We are not able to process in-person sales during this outage. Be sure to reload all of your frequent skier tickets online, and buy rentals and lessons from our webstore too. Crews are working to resolve the issue, however an ETA for completion has not yet been provided.

Sorry season passholders, your bonus ticket to share cannot be redeemed while our system connection is down.

CASH ONLY FOOD SERVICE SUNDAY at all Base Area dining locations. The Saddle Lodge is currently open for shelter and restrooms only.

Once this service is restored we can continue business as usual. Please check our online snow report or give us a call for the most current information.

We love snow and will always welcome powder days, despite the issues that sometimes tag along. We appreciate your understanding.​


----------



## tirolski

DomB said:


> PSA for flatlanders heading up Sunday and all others - some limited services at Gore tmrw. Be safe and have fun.
> 
> ​
> IMPORTANT NOTICE FOR SUNDAY!​Please take note of this very IMPORTANT UPDATE:
> Our region is experiencing an area-wide fiber service outage. We are not able to process in-person sales during this outage. Be sure to reload all of your frequent skier tickets online, and buy rentals and lessons from our webstore too. Crews are working to resolve the issue, however an ETA for completion has not yet been provided.
> 
> Sorry season passholders, your bonus ticket to share cannot be redeemed while our system connection is down.
> 
> CASH ONLY FOOD SERVICE SUNDAY at all Base Area dining locations. The Saddle Lodge is currently open for shelter and restrooms only.
> 
> Once this service is restored we can continue business as usual. Please check our online snow report or give us a call for the most current information.
> 
> We love snow and will always welcome powder days, despite the issues that sometimes tag along. We appreciate your understanding.


*"*_The Saddle Lodge is currently open for shelter and restrooms only."_
So the Saddle Lodge going cashless is not paying off. WTF. 🤔 

If there’s an area wide fiber service outage how’d they get this info out onto the intrawebs? Pony express?
Their webcam streams are live...


----------



## Kleetus

DomB said:


> They really need to stop doing that.


I agree 100%. Unless your definitely opening it. Don't hype it.


----------



## Harvey

I lost my phone today, which complicated things. But I found it and that was very good. 

Cooler heads prevailed, and I found a parking spot pretty easy, even thought I was late.

My brand new all seasons did the job, allowing me to make my own spot blasting through some plow snow. 🤠 

For a change of pace here, I'll throw some love. Very cool that they opened a ton of trees.

Killkare might have been my favorite.




Killkare


----------



## Ripitz

snoloco said:


> I was not happy to see zero snowmaking today


The powder king has spoken.


----------



## snoloco

Unfortunately I wasn't all that impressed with today. Maybe I'm just spoiled having been in Utah. Between the parking issues, lift lines, and delayed terrain openings, it was somewhat of a "meh" day. I'm still glad I didn't turn around when I was stuck in the dreaded "red snake" on the access road. It was definitely worth skiing today, just not as enjoyable as I'd expect a day after a 2 foot storm to be.


----------



## tirolski

Kleetus said:


> I agree 100%. Unless your definitely opening it. Don't hype it.


Ya gotta go to know continues...
Happy Snow Day!​
The fiberline issue in the area has been resolved. Transactions _should_ run as usual.


----------



## Harvey

snoloco said:


> Unfortunately I wasn't all that impressed with today. Maybe I'm just spoiled having been in Utah. Between the parking issues, lift lines, and delayed terrain openings, it was somewhat of a "meh" day. I'm still glad I didn't turn around when I was stuck in the dreaded "red snake" on the access road. It was definitely worth skiing today, just not as enjoyable as I'd expect a day after a 2 foot storm to be.


I think if it was 5% snow (what does wasatch snow average?) or even normal EC powder versus the cement we got, you'd forget about all the ops issues.


----------



## jasonwx

snoloco said:


> Unfortunately I wasn't all that impressed with today. Maybe I'm just spoiled having been in Utah. Between the parking issues, lift lines, and delayed terrain openings, it was somewhat of a "meh" day. I'm still glad I didn't turn around when I was stuck in the dreaded "red snake" on the access road. It was definitely worth skiing today, just not as enjoyable as I'd expect a day after a 2 foot storm to be.


Once you get that taste it’s over. Hard to look at eastern skiing the same. You are young and single. Go west , the east coast will always be here.


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> Once you get that taste it’s over. Hard to look at eastern skiing the same. You are young and single. Go west , the east coast will always be here.



This is true for many, but not all.


----------



## Dmoss

Kleetus said:


> Amazing day minus the multiple disasters with the lots and getting Straight Brook open.
> 
> I heard an all time BS reason for why it took so long to open Straightbrook. Patrol told folks waiting in line there was an avalanche risk on Hawkeye and was why they couldn't open it and needed to "pack it down" by skiing it multiple (6) times and it was unsafe. Chatemac too. We thought it was in jest but they were dead serious.
> 
> So they going to require a beacon, probe, and shovel to ski it from now on after a dump? Of all the reasons I have heard for delaying opening something this is by far the most ridiculous ever. They do know that people actually think and can reason neither trail is that steep to have a full on avalanche and if it did it would go maybe, I don't know, 100 yards


I remember the same issue last year when they were dropping the ropes on Chatiemac and Hawkeye for the first time of the season, we waited for a good 20-30 min watching patrol ski down over and over before getting on. It was worth it though!


----------



## DomB

Harvey said:


> This is true for many, but not all.


What Belle (and presumably Gore) put out yesterday felt like Co powder skiing to me (admittedly with only two trips); the 'problem' is that weekend warriors get that 2-5 x a year. On a western trip you could get that everyday, and then the dryness preserves the quality of the snow left on the ground.


----------



## CloudOut

DomB said:


> What Belle (and presumably Gore) put out yesterday felt like Co powder skiing to me (admittedly with only two trips); the 'problem' is that weekend warriors get that 2-5 x a year. On a western trip you could get that everyday, and then the dryness preserves the quality of the snow left on the ground.


Amazing packed powder today. Legs toast. Sticking to the groomers.


----------



## tirolski

Dmoss said:


> I remember the same issue last year when they were dropping the ropes on Chatiemac and Hawkeye for the first time of the season, we waited for a good 20-30 min watching patrol ski down over and over before getting on. It was worth it though!


Ski Patrol deserves some perks.
It ain’t work if ya do what ya ❤️⛷️


----------



## tirolski

CloudOut said:


> Amazing packed powder today. Legs toast. Sticking to the groomers.


That’s right up my alley. 🤔
Skiing is fun.


----------



## TomCat

Kleetus said:


> Amazing day minus the multiple disasters with the lots and getting Straight Brook open.
> 
> I heard an all time BS reason for why it took so long to open Straightbrook. Patrol told folks waiting in line there was an avalanche risk on Hawkeye and was why they couldn't open it and needed to "pack it down" by skiing it multiple (6) times and it was unsafe. Chatemac too. We thought it was in jest but they were dead serious.
> 
> So they going to require a beacon, probe, and shovel to ski it from now on after a dump? Of all the reasons I have heard for delaying opening something this is by far the most ridiculous ever. They do know that people actually think and can reason neither trail is that steep to have a full on avalanche and if it did it would go maybe, I don't know, 100 yards


A friend and I both got our skis stuck under weeds skiing newly opened twin fawns on Saturday. Not much speed and pitch so no real problems. But the same thing on Hawkeye wouldn’t have been fun. I’m not defending the avalanche talk, but there may have been a reason to pack down a few lines before dropping the rope. 

Tom


----------



## tirolski

TomCat said:


> A friend and I both got our skis stuck under weeds skiing newly opened twin fawns on Saturday. Not much speed and pitch so no real problems. But the same thing on Hawkeye wouldn’t have been fun. I’m not defending the avalanche talk, but there may have been a reason to pack down a few lines before dropping the rope.
> 
> Tom


I was up to Gore after Thanksgiving one year and a lot was open but the dang briars were the real rippers till they got cut up and/or stomped down.


----------



## NorEaster27

Anyone skiing Thursday?


----------



## westcoastben

Great day with the boys after a morning hockey game, which meant an 11:30 arrival for us. Managed to find a “spot” by the ops building without much trouble and then off we went to meet up with some friends. Conditions were overall quite excellent, in my opinion, with just a handful of icy spots toward the end of the day.


----------



## tirolski

NorEaster27 said:


> Anyone skiing Thursday?


Might head up again sometime this week.
Should be good.
The North and straight brook are down tomorrow due to electric work till afternoon according to snow report.

Bros are planning to hit greek tomorrow.

The Ridge is getting lake effect but report says they’re not up again till Friday.
Song & Lab are reported now down Mon. & Tues. and TBD after that till a Friday 4 sure.


----------



## Andy_ROC

jasonwx said:


> Once you get that taste it’s over. Hard to look at eastern skiing the same. You are young and single. Go west , the east coast will always be here.


Yes once you get a taste it’s tough not to continously crave it. I made my first western ski trip almost 6 years ago. It absolutely was a key transformational experience in my life.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

I must have been at a different Gore this weekend. Never waited in lift line more than a minute or two (that picture of the line for the Topridge chair must have been a brief anomaly after everyone realized that mayhaps they weren't really expert skiers and bailed on Hawk/Chat), easily found a parking spot in lot D both days (8:15 Saturday and 8:35 on Sunday), got to ski a lot of fresh powder (on both days) thanks to staggered rope drops, had a blast on completely random trails like Sleeping Bear and Double Dipper, and had did not encounter any technical difficulties at the Saddle. 

Some of you snowflakes need to lighten up and realize that there may be a 10-15 backup getting into lots at 8:15 on a powder day, not every lot can be plowed instantly, they do not have the human resources or equipment to groom the entire mountain in two hours. Lot G was full, it was a packed day. Yes there were some minor inconveniences here and there, but you drove to the mountain on perfectly clear roads despite two feet of heavy, dense snow and had all of the modern conveniences of your twenty first century life.


----------



## jasonwx

Andy_ROC said:


> Yes once you get a taste it’s tough not to continously crave it. I made my first western ski trip almost 6 years ago. It absolutely was a key transformational experience in my life.


First trip was 35 yrs ago
I was 25 , wanted to to move parents said it was a stupid idea.


----------



## Ripitz

jasonwx said:


> You are young and single. Go west


Trust me on this. Go to the Alps first and chase the Swedish girls who ski faster than you. Then go west.


----------



## BigE76

Ripitz said:


> Trust me on this. Go to the Alps first and chase the Swedish girls who ski faster than you. Then go west.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> Swedish girls who ski faster than you


This is for real. Years and years ago our crew got hooked up with a chick ripper from Sweden who was in the area working for Nestle Chocolate. She ripped, and was a blast to hang out with at the bar. She skied with our crew for the entire year.


----------



## BigE76

I had a blast skiing knee deep 3 days in a row. Loved hearing everyone complain about operations while I got face shots. Had a good one in Tahawus Glade w/ Harv and crew.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> ... our crew got hooked up with a chick ripper from Sweden who was in the area working for Nestle Chocolate. She ripped, and was a blast to hang out with at the bar.


Sweeeet. There was a big tribe of healthy Finnish coeds who came to Ole Miss in January for the Spring semester when I was there. They could definitely compete with the southern belles. Didn’t ski a lick with them though but we talked about it.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

tirolski said:


> Sweeeet. There was a big tribe of healthy Finnish coeds who came to Ole Miss in January for the Spring semester when I was there...


I've heard that Swedish girls will tell you they are Finnish when they don't want to talk to you. No one speaks Finnish.

mm


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> I've heard that Swedish girls will tell you they are Finnish when they don't want to talk to you. No one speaks Finnish.
> 
> mm


One of em had dark hair while all the rest were blondes. She said she was Russian. 
Nice folks, smart and fun.They all spoke English well however some needed help translating some folks southern drawls.


----------



## Ripitz

The only thing I know how to say in Swedish is ‘Your eyes are more beautiful than the stars in the sky’. I did try to learn it in Finnish. It’s the one thing I could say in six different languages.


Campgottagopee said:


> She ripped, and was a blast to hang out with at the bar


Yeah, they rip, that’s for sure. They descend on the Alps en masse when the schools go on break and go bonkers. They bring with them some sort of homemade moonshine that should definitely be avoided. They all do snuff or snus and I’ve even seen them snort spoonfuls of vodka. One girl used a rocks glass with a straw up the nose. Two minutes later she’s dancing on the tables in her ski boots kicking glasses onto the floor. 😂 But hey, this is the Gore Conditions thread. We need to keep it clean. Might need one called ‘Apres Ski’.


----------



## swebaron

Had to reply, being that I'm swedish american. Homemade moonshine was probably Aquavit or Akvavit which translates into "water of life". Some are better then others. Ask the telemark crowd they know the stuff. You might have even sang a drinking song with the girls or heard them sing. Here's will ferrell and alicia vikander on jimmy fallon singing the most famous swedish shot song ... 



 . Though they are drinking glogg (warm mulled wine). 



Ripitz said:


> They bring with them some sort of homemade moonshine that should definitely be avoided.


----------



## tirolski

Seems folks gave feedback on FB to Gore for not running the AE2 Monday on a day a couple others were delayed for some maintenance.
Seems it’s the same for Tuesday.



This is when college kids are out of skool after ~2 feet of new snow.
Gore had more lifts running on time than that before the snowstorm.
Hope the issue ain’t serious.
Maybe just typos and/or ya gotta go to know.


----------



## MC2

They opened the Straightbrook & North Chairs after noon yesterday & it really helped spread out the crowds. Before then, it was just Gondy/Topridge, which was pretty lame. Woulda been nice if I just could have hopped on the AE2


----------



## tirolski

MC2 said:


> They opened the Straightbrook & North Chairs after noon yesterday & it really helped spread out the crowds. Before then, it was just Gondy/Topridge, which was pretty lame. Woulda been nice if I just could have hopped on the AE2


Yup.
& it goes just as fast and 
is easier to load/unload to just ski. (Don’t have to take yer skis off and then put em back on).


----------



## Campgottagopee

swebaron said:


> being that I'm swedish american


My grandmother came over on a boat from Sweden


swebaron said:


> . Though they are drinking glogg (warm mulled wine).


I've had my share of that!


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> My grandmother came over on a boat from Sweden
> 
> I've had my share of that!


That explains things. 🤔


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> That explains things. 🤔


A dang 1/2 blood Viking.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> A dang 1/2 blood Viking.


You should've seen some of our family reunion parades! Crazy fun times.


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> Seems folks gave feedback on FB to Gore for not running the AE2 Monday on a day a couple others were delayed for some maintenance.
> Seems it’s the same for Tuesday.
> Hope the issue ain’t serious.
> Maybe just typos and/or ya gotta go to know.


Looks nice at the top and both north and straight brook have the green check mark now. 👍



And blowing it’s top.


----------



## skisalot

tirolski said:


> Looks nice at the top and both north and straight brook have the green check mark now. 👍
> View attachment 16989
> And blowing it’s top.
> View attachment 16993


The mountain sure skied nice today, A+ to the groomers and everyone at Gore


----------



## Milo Maltbie

skisalot said:


> The mountain sure skied nice today, A+ to the groomers and everyone at Gore


 The mountain skied well but lift operations were nuts. They ran Straightbrook, but nothing was open on that side, so it was a trip around the warming hut every lap. Lower Darby and Santanoni were open, but not the High Peaks Quad, so you had to do Wood Out tot he North Quad every lap. AE2 and Sunway didn't run, so if you wanted to ski the North side you were stuck with Ruby.

They would have done better to close the Straightbrook and gondola and run AE2 and High Peaks. 

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

MC2 said:


> They opened the Straightbrook & North Chairs after noon yesterday & it really helped spread out the crowds. Before then, it was just Gondy/Topridge, which was pretty lame. Woulda been nice if I just could have hopped on the AE2


They run the gondola way too much. AE2 should be the main lift on slow days. It's easier access to the North Quad, and less COVID or flu risk than the gondola. The gondola also seems to be the least reliable lift on the mountain. AE2 ran almost every day since COVID, andd it's dissappointing that they're not still doing that.

mm


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> They run the gondola way too much. AE2 should be the main lift on slow days. It's easier access to the North Quad, and less COVID or flu risk than the gondola. The gondola also seems to be the least reliable lift on the mountain. AE2 ran almost every day since COVID, andd it's dissappointing that they're not still doing that.
> 
> mm


Yup.
I mainly just use the Gondi to get warm if AE2 is spinning.


----------



## Cork

The above comments are from:
A- someone that does not ski anything but groomed terrain
B- someone that skis very rarely but feels the urge to comment on every subject

think positive young jedi's because the evil forces are coming for our bounty, get it while you can  ⛷️


----------



## Milo Maltbie

The above comment is from someone who doesn’t know me or how often or where I ski. 

mm


----------



## snoloco

Milo Maltbie said:


> They run the gondola way too much. AE2 should be the main lift on slow days. It's easier access to the North Quad, and less COVID or flu risk than the gondola. The gondola also seems to be the least reliable lift on the mountain. AE2 ran almost every day since COVID, andd it's dissappointing that they're not still doing that.
> 
> mm



When you have two lifts serving similar terrain, if you don't have the crowds to justify running both, then you run the one that serves more terrain, which is the gondola. Personally I'd much rather ski Pine Knot or Uncas than skate Wood-In. If you still won't ride the gondola because of covid, then maybe don't ski at a resort where it's the main lift. That's your problem and yours alone.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

snoloco said:


> When you have two lifts serving similar terrain, if you don't have the crowds to justify running both, then you run the one that serves more terrain, which is the gondola. Personally I'd much rather ski Pine Knot or Uncas than skate Wood-In. If you still won't ride the gondola because of covid, then maybe don't ski at a resort where it's the main lift. That's your problem and yours alone.


Today they ran Topridge, the gondola, the north quad and straight brook. Nothing in the straightbrook side was open, and skiing Darby required skating across the top and Wood Out too. If they ran AE2 , High Peaks and Topridge all the same terrain could have been skied and there would have been easier access to Cloud, Darby and the north quad. Wood In is easier than Wood Out and easier than the skate around the barn too. The gondola is better because why?

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

snoloco said:


> If you still won't ride the gondola because of covid, then maybe don't ski at a resort where it's the main lift. That's your problem and yours alone.


We get reports from infectious disease doctors. 
Flu is higher now than any time in the past few years and still increasing exponentially. That’s a public health problem which means it’s everyone’s problem. But are, a gondola is better because it’s cold in the winter. If winter sports are too cold for you maybe try bowling or pickle ball. That’s your problem and yours alone. 

mm


----------



## Harvey

BigE76 said:


> I had a blast skiing knee deep 3 days in a row. Loved hearing everyone complain about operations while I got face shots. Had a good one in Tahawus Glade w/ Harv and crew.



Ha! Good to connect the skier with the screenname.

This is all I got from Tahawas...


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> The above comments are from:
> A- someone that does not ski anything but groomed terrain
> B- someone that skis very rarely but feels the urge to comment on every subject
> 
> think positive young jedi's because the evil forces are coming for our bounty, get it while you can  ⛷️


Got 25-30 days in last year just doing weekdays and didn’t start till after the holidays.
I leave weekends and Holidays for folks who’ll enjoy it more than me.
Folks don’t bitch to others about their golfing unless they’re holding up play and folks are usually polite even when that happens.
There ain’t no urge. Ya may been Gored too many times. Tell me where it hurts.
Skiing is fun. Pow is too. Gonna go tomorrow and/or Thursday.


----------



## Gorehoar

Milo Maltbie said:


> The mountain skied well but lift operations were nuts. They ran Straightbrook, but nothing was open on that side, so it was a trip around the warming hut every lap. Lower Darby and Santanoni were open, but not the High Peaks Quad, so you had to do Wood Out tot he North Quad every lap. AE2 and Sunway didn't run, so if you wanted to ski the North side you were stuck with Ruby.
> 
> They would have done better to close the Straightbrook and gondola and run AE2 and High Peaks.
> 
> mm


AE2 at the very least. The quad should be open daily along with the Gondi. This allows direct access to all of the lower mountain as well as the terrain on Bear. A good balance for most to enjoy, particularly early season. There’s no reason to open Straightbrook unless Hawkeye is in. 

Pushing everyone up the Gondi puts unnecessary pressure on Top Ridge and Foxlair, both of which were getting skied off by noon today. What’s driving this approach? Labor or energy costs, or staffing? It’s a shame that they have done such an outstanding job blowing snow only to make it a hassle to get to.

They need to get out and ski the mountain like one of us. Make decisions based on quality of experience rather than what works best for them.


----------



## snoloco

Milo Maltbie said:


> We get reports from infectious disease doctors.
> Flu is higher now than any time in the past few years and still increasing exponentially. That’s a public health problem which means it’s everyone’s problem. But are, a gondola is better because it’s cold in the winter. If winter sports are too cold for you maybe try bowling or pickle ball. That’s your problem and yours alone.



Oh so now you want to ban gondolas because someone might get sick. I suppose you also want to ban restaurants, sporting events, shopping malls, air travel, or any other setting where someone might get sick. Skiing is a winter sport, and I'm used to it being cold outside, but sometimes I want or need to warm up, whether that be in the gondola or lodge. If you've got a problem with that, then maybe you should go live in a cave in the woods without any modern comforts that we've all come to expect.


----------



## Harvey

Gorehoar said:


> Labor or energy costs, or staffing?



This is probably closer to the truth than not skiing the mountain.

My guess on any operational issue (like parking lot plowing cough) is labor/staffing. That outstanding job snowmaking uses a ton of energy.

Every operator is in a tough spot.


----------



## snoloco

No one runs redundant lifts on uncrowded days. This isn't new at all.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

It’s not about redundant lifts. They ran a combination of lifts that made it harder to get around the mountain. AE2 to HPQ would have been better for everyone today and less energy too. All because NY has a gondola fetish. 

mm


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> It’s not about redundant lifts. They ran a combination of lifts that made it harder to get around the mountain. AE2 to HPQ would have been better for everyone today and less energy too. All because NY has a gondola fetish.
> 
> mm


They must’ve read yer mind as HPQ & AE2 are both green checked for tomorrow.
Gondi with 7 lifts total.


----------



## SudsNBumps

I had a wonderful experience this morning at Gore. I did ride the Gondola more today than any other this year (3) and actually rode the North chair 4 times (omg). I had undoubtably my best run of the year...good call Cork and thanks for sharing this GlOREous day with us... and didn't notice any problems with lifts or the parking situation...damn today was a Great Gore Day!


----------



## snoloco

Milo Maltbie said:


> It’s not about redundant lifts. They ran a combination of lifts that made it harder to get around the mountain. AE2 to HPQ would have been better for everyone today and less energy too. All because NY has a gondola fetish.
> 
> mm



No they didn't. They have all the Topridge terrain open, and the only way to get to it with one lift is the gondola. To get to the summit, it's more enjoyable to ski Pine Knot or Uncas than to skate Wood-In. The main route off the summit open now is Cloud to Headwaters, which is only accessible from Straightbrook.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

snoloco said:


> No they didn't. They have all the Topridge terrain open, and the only way to get to it with one lift is the gondola. To get to the summit, it's more enjoyable to ski Pine Knot or Uncas than to skate Wood-In. The main route off the summit open now is Cloud to Headwaters, which is only accessible from Straightbrook.


Nope. 
The whole mountain is accessible without the gondola. Yesterday we did Wood Out, around the barn every time we did straightbtook, the uphill entrance to Steilhang and Ruby more times than I wanted. None of that would have happened if AE2>HPQ was open. 

Maybe you should ski there enough to learn the mountain before you comment. 

mm


----------



## Alfredeneumann

snoloco said:


> Oh so now you want to ban gondolas because someone might get sick. I suppose you also want to ban restaurants, sporting events, shopping malls, air travel, or any other setting where someone might get sick. Skiing is a winter sport, and I'm used to it being cold outside, but sometimes I want or need to warm up, whether that be in the gondola or lodge. If you've got a problem with that, then maybe you should go live in a cave in the woods without any modern comforts that we've all come to expect.


Merle Haggard called, he wants his song back.


----------



## Harvey

snoloco said:


> If you've got a problem with that, then maybe you should go live in a cave in the woods


We got a spot for you @Milo Maltbie


----------



## Alfredeneumann

I skied yesterday with Milo and the entire mountain, groomed and ungroomed, was fabulous. One of my most memorable Gore runs ever was Upper Steilhang to running the snow gun gauntlet on Cloud (why are you blasting snow on one of the two trails open off Straightbrook?) to ungroomed natural on Lower Darby to Woodchuck to Wood Out. Tahawus Glade was definitely worth the hike up Rabbit Run and Hedges. Lower Sleighride, before they shut it down for the University Games, was a blast.

I have to agree with Milo on management’s choice of lifts. Why not run your spankin new High Peaks chair when almost everything’s open on the Dark Side and almost nothing is open on the Straghtbrook side? That and AEII would have better covered the open terrain. I’ve frequently walked out of Saddle Lodge and wanted to ski Topridge next, and opted for High Peaks and across the top over skiing to base for a gondola ride.

And why are ropes back up on terrain that was open on the weekend? Saving it for the holiday crowd? Does the weather forecast factor into management’s decisions? Better to let us at everything this week while it’s great, because it‘s all going to shit on Friday.

Lower Darby at 1230 the day before the solstice. Why they call it the Dark Side.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Today was my first time skiing Gore. That base lodge is a strange hodge podge of designs. The main entrance looks like either a shitty airport terminal or a 60's supermarket. I really like those LeitnerPoma chairs. The Saddle Lodge is nice. The gondola warming hut is cool. The area is a bit herky-jerky though. Short steep, traverse, etc.

ORDA seems to be reluctant to fully groom out the whalebacks. It's odd; almost like the groomers blade is not used at all this year.

For you regulars, Hawkeye opened with some good quality snow (whalebacks/not groomed). Upper Darby looked like it was just about ready to go. Uncas and Kill Kare were good and not traveled. Interesting how many trail names are names of ADK great camps. The only chair not running in the mai side was Sunway.


----------



## Harvey

D.B. Cooper said:


> Today was my first time skiing Gore.


What inspired you to come down?

Yeah the difference between a lodge built 2 years ago (Saddle) and one built before I was born (Base) is significant.

If you think it's worth a return some time PM me.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Harvey said:


> What inspired you to come down?


Random change of scenery and Mrs. Cooper was working.....and I will!


----------



## Dmoss

D.B. Cooper said:


> Today was my first time skiing Gore. That base lodge is a strange hodge podge of designs. The main entrance looks like either a shitty airport terminal or a 60's supermarket. I really like those LeitnerPoma chairs. The Saddle Lodge is nice. The gondola warming hut is cool. The area is a bit herky-jerky though. Short steep, traverse, etc.
> 
> ORDA seems to be reluctant to fully groom out the whalebacks. It's odd; almost like the groomers blade is not used at all this year.
> 
> For you regulars, Hawkeye opened with some good quality snow (whalebacks/not groomed). Upper Darby looked like it was just about ready to go. Uncas and Kill Kare were good and not traveled. Interesting how many trail names are names of ADK great camps. The only chair not running in the mai side was Sunway.


What I noticed last year was they use the whales to save up snow and push around at a later date. That's how they were able to stay open into May last season. 

What we really need is some sort of warming hut/bathroom at the top of the gondola.


----------



## gorgonzola

D.B. Cooper said:


> That base lodge is a strange hodge podge of designs. The main entrance looks like either a shitty airport terminal or a 60's supermarket.


lol my favorite (?) weird feature is the narrow double height kinda A-frame space just through the entrance to the bar. I can't figure out the intent there, seems like a grand entrance at one time but it's on the back of the building unless you used to enter the lodge from that side at one time?


----------



## Gorehoar

gorgonzola said:


> lol my favorite (?) weird feature is the narrow double height kinda A-frame space just through the entrance to the bar. I can't figure out the intent there, seems like a grand entrance at one time but it's on the back of the building unless you used to enter the lodge from that side at one time?


That a-frame feature is part of the original lodge. It continues into the first level at to ground level. You can check it out in the locker room. The original Tannery Pub!


----------



## lukoson

Mountain held up surprisingly well after the storm. Still a lot of snow up there. Conditions were firm but definitely not icy and very edgeable.


----------



## Capdistski

Weird day - summit and top ridge are pretty decent, but snow guns running on sunway, quiksilver, and arena all day are a mess to ski thru - would hate to be a beginner on Sunway today.

Seems it all about building up base for Fisu games and not getting more terrain open. Crazy that Sleeping Bear isn’t open.


----------



## DomB

Capdistski said:


> Weird day - summit and top ridge are pretty decent, but snow guns running on sunway, quiksilver, and arena all day are a mess to ski thru - would hate to be a beginner on Sunway today.
> 
> Seems it all about building up base for Fisu games and not getting more terrain open. Crazy that Sleeping Bear isn’t open.


But net, net possibly good they are blowing them. Sounds like sacrificing those folks one day to get them in decent shape for the week. I say this as someone sensitive to beginners and recalling my first day skiing Wildcat in the guns on a green in I think December 1998 or January 1999 : ) Learned the value of goggles.


----------



## snoloco

Yep, I thought the same thing. Ridiculous that there's zero attempt to open Echo, Sleeping Bear, or more of the summit terrain.

They also need to do a lot better job with operations on the base area lifts. There must at least 10-15 gondola cabins with broken doors that are unusable. Fix them. Although the gondola has a singles line, they still can't seem to figure out how to fill the cabins. I keep seeing cabins with only 4 or 5 people. At least load 6, and if there's a big line, then 8. 

The Adirondack Express still has no singles line at all, making it impossible to fill chairs, and the off ramp is really icy, causing it to stop a lot.


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Everything's great here today. No complaints here.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

snoloco said:


> I keep seeing [gondola] cabins with only 4 or 5 people. At least load 6, and if there's a big line, then 8.


There is a weight limit of, what, 1200 lbs. per each of those Swiss-made cabins? I think 8 is more of a suggestion based on the weight of Europeans (and not people from North America).


----------



## snoloco

Most resorts largely ignore that number, so it's not a hard limit, and that doesn't explain repeatedly sending cabins up with 4 or 5. That's just laziness. 

I couldn't believe how many cabins were unusable because of broken doors. It's kind of inexcusable to allow the main lift to be in such poor condition.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

That would be one of the oldest and most unreliable lifts on the mountain?


----------



## NorEaster27

Haven’t noticed any gondolas broken?


----------



## Country Gun

snoloco said:


> Most resorts largely ignore that number, so it's not a hard limit, and that doesn't explain repeatedly sending cabins up with 4 or 5. That's just laziness.
> 
> I couldn't believe how many cabins were unusable because of broken doors. It's kind of inexcusable to allow the main lift to be in such poor condition.


Probably not broken just frozen shut , from the recent rain then freeze.


----------



## snoloco

That's why they need to enclose the cabin parking. The rails are already in place at the top. Indoor cabin storage is absolutely essential for proper gondola maintenance and operations, yet is omitted by so many resorts.


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

snoloco said:


> That's why they need to enclose the cabin parking. The rails are already in place at the top. Indoor cabin storage is absolutely essential for proper gondola maintenance and operations, yet is omitted by so many resorts.


So tell us....the people want to know...what did they say when you asked to talk to the manager, Karen? 😆


----------



## DomB

snoloco said:


> That's why they need to enclose the cabin parking. The rails are already in place at the top. Indoor cabin storage is absolutely essential for proper gondola maintenance and operations, yet is omitted by so many resorts.


Apparently Whiteface's ability to get things going quicker after a storm is due to their storage shed. Not knocking Gore just sayin'


----------



## Dmoss

Country Gun said:


> Probably not broken just frozen shut , from the recent rain then freeze.


Gondola was very delayed opening on Sunday due to every car needing to be dethawed one at a time. Crews did a good job of getting it going as quickly as possible.


----------



## NorEaster27

Today


----------



## Ripitz

D.B. Cooper said:


> herky-jerky





D.B. Cooper said:


> hodge podge


Still laughing.


----------



## freeheeln

D.B. Cooper said:


> The area is a bit herky-jerky though. Short steep, traverse, etc.


Greatest horizontal in the East.


----------



## Harvey

D.B. Cooper said:


> Upper Darby looked like it was just about ready to go.



This is funny to me. I don't think Upper Darby is ever really ready.


----------



## Ripitz

freeheeln said:


> Greatest horizontal in the East.


XC is free with a DH ticket.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

From the daily snow report: “…on trails including “Backwoods,” our new intermediate-rated run on Burnt Ridge…The 60-foot wide intermediate “Backwoods” trail will offer skiers and riders a more direct and convenient route to Little Gore and the North Creek Ski Bowl, and another fun option while enjoying those luxurious Burnt Ridge laps.”
Of course, we can’t even think about getting that area, which we’ve been hyping since spring, covered with snow and open, because first we have to blow about a bazillion tons of snow on Wild Air and Arena and then lock down the middle of the lower mountain for a month, which benefits exactly NONE of our customers.


----------



## snoloco

Similar situation to the World Cup at Killington. It takes roughly 150 hours of snowmaking to finish that venue, and the terrain doesn't open to the public until after the event.

Gore is holding the freestyle events, and they've never attempted such elaborate park builds so early in the season before. They'd normally do a basic park build on Wild Air and Lower Sleighride by this point. Not a massive skier cross course the full length and width of Wild Air.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> Still laughing.


He definitely is a funny fkr


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> Gore is holding the freestyle events, and they've never attempted such elaborate park builds so early in the season before...Not a massive skier cross course the full length and width of Wild Air.


Last year things were ready in February.








Gore Conditions


Yesterday was an awesome day. Not only was it great to see skiers able to sit at tables and eat and drink like civilized persons, the entire mountain skied great. Due to a rare weekday opening of the Interconnect and the Hudson chair, we were able to do the top to bottom run of Gore from the top...




nyskiblog.com


----------



## NorEaster27

Insane


----------



## tirolski

Looks like folks might wanna stay up top.
AE2 ain’t spinning.


----------



## snoloco

Epic Lift Lines?





This is what you get when the Adirondack Express breaks down on one of the busiest days of the year and fail to open Burnt Ridge for the holiday week.


----------



## Campgottagopee

snoloco said:


> This is what you get when the Adirondack Express breaks down on one of the busiest days of the year and fail to open Burnt Ridge for the holiday week.


If only it was a perfect world.


----------



## Dmoss

Ouch. That's really bad. Someone sent me a video of the line wrapping all the way around towards the ski drop off area.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

What happened to AE2 today? IT ran yesterday.

When did Burnt Ridge open in past years? How much has all the snowmaking for the World University Games on Arena diverted resources from Burnt Ridge? 

mm


----------



## Dmoss

Look at the line just for the Sunway chair in the back. Seems like a perfect day to head over the dynamite hill...


----------



## tirolski

Or just go here.




or here.


----------



## snoloco

Milo Maltbie said:


> What happened to AE2 today? IT ran yesterday.
> 
> When did Burnt Ridge open in past years? How much has all the snowmaking for the World University Games on Arena diverted resources from Burnt Ridge?
> 
> mm


They've been making snow on Wild Air at every opportunity since they opened, with only the leftover capacity going to normal terrain expansion. If not for that, then I'm sure they would've had time to work on Echo.


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> They've been making snow on Wild Air at every opportunity since they opened, with only the leftover capacity going to normal terrain expansion. If not for that, then I'm sure they would've had time to work on Echo.


It says Echo’s open but "reserved for event"


----------



## snoloco

Only the section below the intersection with Twister is being used for race training. They have not made snow on the rest and the Burnt Ridge Quad is not spinning.


----------



## x10003q

Unless there is a ton of natural snow, Burnt Ridge opens mid-January. It is the least used HSQ in the East.


----------



## tirolski

Milo Maltbie said:


> What happened to AE2 today? IT ran yesterday.


AE2 is spinning again.



Might take a bit to spread out the folks.


----------



## snoloco

x10003q said:


> Unless there is a ton of natural snow, Burnt Ridge opens mid-January. It is the least used HSQ in the East.


No, Slide Brook at Sugarbush is.


----------



## x10003q

snoloco said:


> No, Slide Brook at Sugarbush is.


I should have said skiing lift.


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> They've been making snow on Wild Air at every opportunity since they opened, with only the leftover capacity going to normal terrain expansion. If not for that, then I'm sure they would've had time to work on Echo.


The long connector traverses might be tough to cover before the WUG comes to town.
Hopefully some nights get cold enough to open more trails and keep up what’s now open.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

tirolski said:


> Last year things were ready in February.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gore Conditions
> 
> 
> Yesterday was an awesome day. Not only was it great to see skiers able to sit at tables and eat and drink like civilized persons, the entire mountain skied great. Due to a rare weekday opening of the Interconnect and the Hudson chair, we were able to do the top to bottom run of Gore from the top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com


With all the hype given to the new trail from Burnt Ridge to the ski bowl interconnect and the new (not yet begun) lodge earlier this year, and the relatively few days that the connection has been open in the past, many were hoping (at least I was) that the interconnect trails would move up on the snowmaking priority list so it could be open more days going forward. The decision to concentrate resources on building the WUG glacier, which benefits exactly NONE of the paying customer, may instead push it even later than in the past.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

snoloco said:


> They've been making snow on Wild Air at every opportunity since they opened, with only the leftover capacity going to normal terrain expansion. If not for that, then I'm sure they would've had time to work on Echo.


You forgot the /s.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

They should rename Echo "The Rumor." I have heard a lot about that trail, but have rarely skied it. And not for lack of effort or interest.


----------



## Harvey

Milo Maltbie said:


> What happened to AE2 today? IT ran yesterday.


I checked the cam around 10:30 (?) AE2 was spinning and lines were nil.

Focus on the days you were whisked to the top, not the days you were cursing the mechanical complication that makes the lifts more prone to down time.


----------



## CloudOut

Harvey said:


> I checked the cam around 10:30 (?) AE2 was spinning and lines were nil.
> 
> Focus on the days you were whisked to the top, not the days you were cursing the mechanical complication that makes the lifts more prone to down time.


All the improvements in snow making likely would not have happened without the WUGames. A little suffering this year will reap dividends for years to come.


----------



## snoloco

The biggest problem with ORDA is that they undertake massive expansions or sign up to host large events without making the necessary upgrades to snowmaking infrastructure. By the time they upgrade their snowmaking, the cycle just repeats, so they're always playing catch-up. The result is that while the mountain has doubled in size, half of it isn't open half the season.

Gore tapped the Hudson River for snowmaking in 1995, right-sizing the system for the terrain they had at the time. Afterwards, they added Bear Mountain, Topridge, Burnt Ridge, and the Ski Bowl, and their system was woefully undersized again. 

In 2018, they increased their snowmaking capacity by 40%, right-sizing it for the terrain they had at the time. But then they signed up for WUG. While WUG is a one-time deal, they've been hosting other large freestyle events that also require an insane amount of snowmaking on Wild Air. And between this year and next, they're doing yet another terrain expansion.

Even the upgraded system is now woefully undersized again, because they kept adding terrain and are now holding events that require massive snowmaking commitments.


----------



## Harvey

snoloco said:


> The biggest problem with ORDA


Do we have a thread with this title?


----------



## NorEaster27

Crazy lines in the morning with AE down. Probably 45 mins easy for gondola. Was great with no lines once they got it spinning around 11am


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Do we have a thread with this title?


Close https://nyskiblog.com/forum/threads/ordas-latest-screw-up.630/


----------



## Tjf1967

CloudOut said:


> All the improvements in snow making likely would not have happened without the WUGames. A little suffering this year will reap dividends for years to come.


The WU games got the funds necessary to keep lake placid relevant for the next 20 years.


----------



## DomB

Nice skiing today. Skipped hawkeye as only got up in that area around. 

Yesterday both Topridge and Hawkeye were firm and fast on groomed area but very sweet bumps skier's left (TR) and right (HE) that let you avoid the nasty. Open Pit was fun today but even better yesterday. Perhaps because of sun but skier's left was very nice. 

Good lesson with Todd D yesterday. Teaching staff is great - both kids showing improvement after lessons. 

Ended today lapping Little Dipper with my son - perhaps the underrated trail at Gore.


----------



## DomB

NorEaster27 said:


> Crazy lines in the morning with AE down. Probably 45 mins easy for gondola. Was great with no lines once they got it spinning around 11am


We got on the gondi once with the bad line and I timed it at about 16 minutes. Then we stayed up for a while and got lucky that Ae2 opened when we came down. Not sure if I hit the worst of the Gondi line. You can always tell if Gondi is bad by looking at Sunway! If it has anything that looks like a line you are in trouble. After that Ae2 up for a bit.


----------



## Ripitz

snoloco said:


> The biggest problem with ORDA is





Harvey said:


> Do we have a thread with this title?


No, but there is this one.








I complain too much about orda


Here is some Catskills stoke I am a terrible photographer




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Harvey

That is the thread I was referring to.

I was actually thinking of starting a Thread Hall of Fame, like they have at TGR.


----------



## NorEaster27

DomB said:


> We got on the gondi once with the bad line and I timed it at about 16 minutes. Then we stayed up for a while and got lucky that Ae2 opened when we came down. Not sure if I hit the worst of the Gondi line. You can always tell if Gondi is bad by looking at Sunway! If it has anything that looks like a line you are in trouble. After that Ae2 up for a bit.


The line got as far as the flag pole near the parking lot at its worst


----------



## DomB

NorEaster27 said:


> The line got as far as the flag pole near the parking lot at its worst


Woah I was def not on it then. I must have gotten up before. It was at the private lesson line up area when I got on.


----------



## DomB

Gore conditions insanely good today. Spring skiing, mash potatoes; you could not find ice on the mountain (or at least I didn't and I think I skied almost every open trail except for Topridge and the high peaks trails. 

Thank you Gore team. Slight constructive note: even though lifts closed at 330 up top, most of the trails (all as far as I could tell) were roped off by 3:20. We were planning to do lower darby to the High Peaks quad around 320 but all of the trails in were roped off. 

Oh yeah, you could find ice at the saddle, that was massive. 

Open pit had super fun bumps around 3, and now I know why Cloud is called Cloud given the cloud only at the very top at 3.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

DomB said:


> Gore conditions insanely good today. Spring skiing, mash potatoes; you could not find ice on the mountain (or at least I didn't and I think I skied almost every open trail except for Topridge and the high peaks trails.
> 
> Thank you Gore team. Slight constructive note: even though lifts closed at 330 up top, most of the trails (all as far as I could tell) were roped off by 3:20. We were planning to do lower darby to the High Peaks quad around 320 but all of the trails in were roped off.
> 
> Oh yeah, you could find ice at the saddle, that was massive.
> 
> Open pit had super fun bumps around 3, and now I know why Cloud is called Cloud given the cloud only at the very top at 3.


With a limited number of patrollers to close and sweep many trails, ropes may go up earlier. Also, the last skiers under the rope need time to ski down to the lift and ride it out of that pod before the lift closes.


----------



## snoloco

DomB said:


> even though lifts closed at 330 up top, most of the trails (all as far as I could tell) were roped off by 3:20. We were planning to do lower darby to the High Peaks quad around 320 but all of the trails in were roped off.


This always pisses me off. It can cost you an extra run depending on which ropes go up when, and is very inconsistent. I'm convinced it's only done for their own convenience because Killington never closes trails early like that.


----------



## Brownski

snoloco said:


> This always pisses me off. It can cost you an extra run depending on which ropes go up when, and is very inconsistent. I'm convinced it's only done for their own convenience because Killington never closes trails early like that.


Try making friends with patrol and convince them you’re a good skier and they might let you help out on sweep. There’s you extra run back


----------



## lukoson

Beautiful rainbow at the end of the a great spring conditions day.


----------



## Alfredeneumann

lukoson said:


> Beautiful rainbow at the end of the a great spring conditions day.


The problem is that we’re entering January, not April.


----------



## DomB

Gore skied well Gondola and down, but the snow is getting too loose or too many bare spots. Skied Topridge once and it just wasn't fun - pockets of good snow with chopped up hardpack. Did not go up top because I figured it would not be any better than Topridge. Happy new year all. 

Quicksilver was ridiculously fun.


----------

